# منتديات الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة الإسلامية > القرآن كتابي - أهل القرآن >  حفط جزء عم .. حياج ويانا ..

## تاجرة عادية

*السلام عليكم .. 

أنضم ويانا يا اختي المسلمة الى حفظ جزء عم كامل .. 

عدد السور : 37 سورة وهي من السور القصيرة ...
رقم الجزء : الجزء الثلاثون ...

تفسير الايات في هذا الرابط تفضلي : 

http://quran.al-islam.com/Tafseer/Di...nSora=1&nAya=1

الأستماع الى قارىء (احمد بن علي العجمي ) تفضلي : 

http://www.mp3quran.net/ajm.html

موقع كتابي تفضلي : 

http://www.holyquran.net/quran/index.html

المرفق يعرض لج جدول يبين اسم السور وعدد اياتها وتوزيع الايام ع السور وع الايات أيضا,, اذا لم تحبي الانضام الينا فقومي بتحميلة ومتاه ماحفظتي اكتبي لنا تسميعج .. ^_^

المرفق حملية لا تنسي ..

سوف نقوم انا و صديقتي شاطىء الذكريات بتصحيح الاخطاء والتشجيع ..* 

بعد 3 ايام سوف نبدأ ان شاء الله .. فاللي حابة تنضم الينا تكتب اسمها لين يوم الجمعة24 ... ارجو ارسال رسالة الى صديقتج في المنتدى للمشاركة معنا ... بس قومي بارسال الرابط فقط 

_لا تنسون الموضوع لي ولاختي شاطىء الذكريات ._

وشكرا وجزاكن الله خير

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

كيف تتدبر القرآن (خطوات عملية) 
ثلاث آيات غلب الشيطان الناس عليها 
فضل ختمة القرآن وأحكامها 
كيف نفهم القرآن الكريم 
آية وتفسيرها 
من اول من حفظ القران بعد الرسول 
البأساء والضراء في القرآن الكريم 
معنى كلمة سنة في اية الكرسي 
تفسير الاية ” قل اعملوا فسيرى الله عملكم ”... 
ما هي مضامين سورة النجم

----------


## ^الود^

انا بشااااااااااااارك ان شاء الله

----------


## تاجرة عادية

للـــــــــــــــــــرفع ^_^

----------


## تاجرة عادية

> انا بشااااااااااااارك ان شاء الله



حــــــــياج والله .. بس عاد لا تنسين بنبدا يوم الجمعة.. ^_^ وحملي المرفق الجدووول ..

----------


## تاجرة عادية

للللررررررررررررررفع

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

::: اللهم أعنا على ذكرك و شكرك و حسن عبادتك:::

 :Smile:

----------


## المتفاااااائلة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أنا بعد ابغي اشارك وياااااااااكم

اللهم اعنا على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## روعه_الامارات

انا بشارك 


جزاكم الله خير

----------


## حورية الجنة

أتمنى بس


I am too busy nowadys 

ممكن انضم لكم و إلى لأي حلقة ثانية في أجازة نص السنة قريبا إن شاء الله ..

----------


## بنت الطنيجي

أنا بعد أبغي اشااااااااااااااااااارك ... 


ياريت تقبلوني معاكم>> و اذا قبلتوني معاكن ياريت تخبروووووووووووووني ع الخاص 


تسلمون يالغاليات ..

----------


## تاجرة عادية

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> أنا بعد ابغي اشارك وياااااااااكم
> 
> اللهم اعنا على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك



حياج .. بنبدا من يوم الجمعة ان شاء الله .... ^_^

----------


## تاجرة عادية

> انا بشارك 
> 
> 
> جزاكم الله خير



حياج .. بنبدا من يوم الجمعة ان شاء الله .... ^_^

----------


## تاجرة عادية

> أنا بعد أبغي اشااااااااااااااااااارك ... 
> 
> 
> ياريت تقبلوني معاكم>> و اذا قبلتوني معاكن ياريت تخبروووووووووووووني ع الخاص 
> 
> 
> تسلمون يالغاليات ..


تم ارسال رسالة .. وبنذكرج يوم الجمعة ان شاء الله

----------


## تاجرة عادية

حياج شاطىء الذكريات بموضوعج ^_^

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

اللهم إني أسألك بكل اسم سميت به نفسك..
أو انزلته في كتابك..أو علمته أحداً من خلقك..
أو استأثرت به في علم الغيب عندك..
أن تجعل القرآن الكريم ربيع قلوبنا و نور صدورنا و جلاء أحزاننا و ذهاب همومنا،،،،



للرفـــــــــع

----------


## ام احمد خالد

يزاكم الله خير 
إن شاء الله بشارك وياكم

----------


## تاجرة عادية

لللرفع . 

اللهم اعني ع ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## تاجرة عادية

لللللللرفع

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

إلى الآن الأخوات المشاركات معنا

تاجرة عادية 

شاطىء الذكريات

^الود^

المتفاااااائلة

روعة _الإمارات

بنت الطنيجي

أم أحمد خالد


ومازال باب التسجيل مفتوح للجميع  :Smile: 


:::لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين:::

----------


## تاجرة عادية

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> إلى الآن الأخوات المشاركات معنا
> 
> تاجرة عادية 
> 
> شاطىء الذكريات
> 
> ^الود^
> ...


^_^ استغفر الله عدد خلقة ورضا نفسة وزنه عرشة ..

----------


## تاجرة عادية

لللررررررررررررررفع .

----------


## عجيـد الريم

بشارك وياكم 

عجيد الريم..

----------


## تاجرة عادية

> بشارك وياكم 
> 
> عجيد الريم..


حياج خيتي ومرحبا فيج..

وتفضلي في موضوع اخر ...http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=618315

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

::: ربنا آتنا في الدنيا حسنة و في الآخرة حسنة وقنا عذاب النار:::


 :Smile:

----------


## Um.Nasser

ممكن اشارك معاكم.... بس اتذكروني لاني نساية وااااااايد

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

حياج الله أختي أم ناصر  :Smile: 

فالج طيب،،،إن شاء الله بنذكرج برسالة خاصة ،،،

----------


## تاجرة عادية

> حياج الله أختي أم ناصر 
> 
> فالج طيب،،،إن شاء الله بنذكرج برسالة خاصة ،،،

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

:: اللهم صل على محمد و على آل محمد كما صليت على إبراهيم و على آل إبراهيم

وبارك على محمد و على آل محمد كما باركت على إبراهيم و على آل إبراهيم 

إنك حميد مجيد::

 :Smile:

----------


## المتفاااااائلة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
متى نبدأنسمع أو في أي وقت أختي تاجرة عادية
انا وااايد متحمسة

اتريا الرد أوطرشوا لي ع الخاص الوقت الي بتسمعوا فيه

تقبلي ودي غاليتي

----------


## تاجرة عادية

*السلام عليكم اليوم ان شاء الله بنبدا الحفظ والتسميع .. 

السورة الاولى النبأ...

عدد اياتها 40 

ومقسم بجدول ع ثلاث ايام 

اليوم بنبدا ب 15 الايات الاولى ..*

----------


## تاجرة عادية

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم .... 

عم يتساءلون ، عن النبإ العظيم ، الذي هم فيه مختلفون ، كلا سيعلمون ، ثم كلا سيعلمون ، ألم نجعل لكم الأرض مهادا ، والجبال أوتادا، وخلقنكم أزواجا ، وجعلنا نومكم سباتا ، وجعلنا الليل لباسا، وجعلنا النهار معاشا، وبنينا فوقكم سبعا شداد، وجعلنا سراجا وهاجا، وأنزلنا من المعصرات ماء ثجاجا، لنخرج به حبا ونباتا.

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم .... 
> 
> عم يتساءلون ، عن النبإ العظيم ، الذي هم فيه مختلفون ، كلا سيعلمون ، ثم كلا سيعلمون ، ألم نجعل لكم الأرض مهادا ، والجبال أوتادا، وخلقنكم أزواجا ، وجعلنا نومكم سباتا ، وجعلنا الليل لباسا، وجعلنا النهار معاشا، وبنينا فوقكم سبعا شداد، وجعلنا سراجا وهاجا، وأنزلنا من المعصرات ماء ثجاجا، لنخرج به حبا ونباتا.





الغالية: تاجرة عادية

بارك الله فيك و غفر لك،،،

بعض الملاحظات:

وخلقنكم: تكتب هذه الكلمة بالرسم العثماني بهذه الطريقة مع وجود ألف مد صغيرة على حرف النون،،،و بالنطق تكتب "وخلقناكم" وجب التنبيه لذلك

ألم نجعل لكم الأرض: ألم نجعل الأرض ،،بدون كلمة لكم

شداد:شدادا


جزيت الجنة  :Smile:

----------


## تاجرة عادية

> الغالية: تاجرة عادية
> 
> بارك الله فيك و غفر لك،،،
> 
> بعض الملاحظات:
> 
> وخلقنكم: تكتب هذه الكلمة بالرسم العثماني بهذه الطريقة مع وجود ألف مد صغيرة على حرف النون،،،و بالنطق تكتب "وخلقناكم" وجب التنبيه لذلك
> 
> ألم نجعل لكم الأرض: ألم نجعل الأرض ،،بدون كلمة لكم
> ...




ههههههههههه ماصلح اكون راااعية موووضوع .. قلت لج اكتبي الموضوع انتي .. الله يساعد ... انا اليوووم وايد متضاااايجةةةةةةةةةةةة ...

----------


## ام شهد2

انا حابة انضم لكم اقدر ابدء من اليوم والا متاخرة
وشكررررررررررررررررا

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

حياك الله أختي أم شهد2

بالتأكيد تستطيعين الانضمام معنا  :Smile: 

ويمكنك البدء بالحفظ من اليوم،،،

جزيت الجنة  :Smile:

----------


## ام شهد2

بس كيف اعرف انكو بديتو التسميع

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

الغالية : أم شهد 2

بدأنا اليوم بالتسميع،،،وتستطيعين البدء من الغد،،،

مقرر الحفظ:أول 15آية من سورة النبأ،،،

يمكنك التواصل معي او مع الاخت تاجرة عادية إذا كان لديك أي ملاحظات أو استفسار

 :Smile:

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

أم شهد 2
و الأخوات الفاضلات


ستجدون في الصفحة الأولى للموضوع ملف وورد به اسم السورة، و عدد أيام الحفظ، ومقرر الحفظ اليومي،،،

حبذا لو اطلعتن عليه ، لتستطعن المتابعة معنا :Smile:

----------


## ام شهد2

والله مشكورات علا المجهودات واله يجزيكن خير يارب

----------


## المتفاااااائلة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
عم يتسائلون،عن النبأ العظيم،الذي هم فيه مختلفون،كلا سيعلمون، ثم كلاسيعلمون،ألم نجعل الأرض مهادا،والجبال أوتاد،وخلقناكم أزواجا،وجعلنا نومكم سباتا، وجعلنا الليل لباسا،وجعلنا النهار معاشا،وبنينا فوقكم سبعا شداد،وجعلنا سراجا وهاجا،وأنزلنا من المعصرات ماء ثجاجا،لنخرج به حبا ونباتا

----------


## تاجرة عادية

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> عم يتسائلون،عن النبأ العظيم،الذي هم فيه مختلفون،كلا سيعلمون، ثم كلاسيعلمون،ألم نجعل الأرض مهادا،والجبال أوتاد،وخلقناكم أزواجا،وجعلنا نومكم سباتا، وجعلنا الليل لباسا،وجعلنا النهار معاشا،وبنينا فوقكم سبعا شداد،وجعلنا سراجا وهاجا،وأنزلنا من المعصرات ماء ثجاجا،لنخرج به حبا ونباتا


ملاحظات :
تبارك الله .. 
يتسائلون = يتساءلون
وخلقنكم: تكتب هذه الكلمة بالرسم العثماني بهذه الطريقة مع وجود ألف مد صغيرة على حرف النون،،،و بالنطق تكتب "وخلقناكم" وجب التنبيه لذلك
أوتاد = أوتادا
شداد= شدادا

جزاج الجنة ..

----------


## ^الود^

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
عم يتساءلون عن النبا العظيم الذي هم فيه مختلفون كلا سيعلمون ثم كلا سيعلمون الم نجعل الارض مهادا والجبال اوتادا وخلقناكم ازواجا وجعلنا نومكم سباتا وجعلنا الليل لباسا والنهار معاشا وبنينا فوقكم سبعا شداد وجعلنا سراجا وهاجا وانزلنامن المعصرات ماءا ثجاجا لنخرج به حبا ونباتا

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> عم يتساءلون عن النبا العظيم الذي هم فيه مختلفون كلا سيعلمون ثم كلا سيعلمون الم نجعل الارض مهادا والجبال اوتادا وخلقناكم ازواجا وجعلنا نومكم سباتا وجعلنا الليل لباسا والنهار معاشا وبنينا فوقكم سبعا شداد وجعلنا سراجا وهاجا وانزلنامن المعصرات ماءا ثجاجا لنخرج به حبا ونباتا




الغالية: ^الود^

جزاك الله كل خير ،،،

النبا: النبإ

والنهار: وجعلنا النهار 

شداد: شدادا

ماءا: ماءً

أتمنى لو كتبتي الألف بهذه الطريقة "أ" في بعض الكلمات مثل:ألم، الأرض، أزواجا....


بارك الله فيك،،،
جزيت الجنة  :Smile:

----------


## روعه_الامارات

عــم يتساءلون (1) عن النبإ العظيم (2) الذين هم فيه مختلفون (3) كلا سيعلمون (4) ثم كلا سيعلمون (5) ألم نجعل الأرض مهادا (6) والجبال أوتادا (7) وخلقناكم أزواجا (8) وجعلنا نومكم سباتا (9) وجعلنا الليل لباساً (10) وجعلنا النهار معاشا (11) وخلقنا فوقكم سبعاً شدادا (12) وجعلنا سراجا وهاجا (13) وأنزلنا من المعصرات ماءً ثجاجا (14) لنخرج به حباً ونباتاً (15)

----------


## AL-Doomah

خساره ما دريت عن الموضوع

ما عليه انا حافظه وبخلي خالتيه تسمع لي

ويزاكم الله خير 

^__*

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

> عــم يتساءلون (1) عن النبإ العظيم (2) الذين هم فيه مختلفون (3) كلا سيعلمون (4) ثم كلا سيعلمون (5) ألم نجعل الأرض مهادا (6) والجبال أوتادا (7) وخلقناكم أزواجا (8) وجعلنا نومكم سباتا (9) وجعلنا الليل لباساً (10) وجعلنا النهار معاشا (11) وخلقنا فوقكم سبعاً شدادا (12) وجعلنا سراجا وهاجا (13) وأنزلنا من المعصرات ماءً ثجاجا (14) لنخرج به حباً ونباتاً (15)





أختي الفاضلة: روعه_الامارات

بارك الله فيك و في حفظك،،،

وخلقنا فوقكم: وبنينا فوقكم

واصلي الحفظ، جزيت الجنة  :Smile:

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

> خساره ما دريت عن الموضوع
> 
> ما عليه انا حافظه وبخلي خالتيه تسمع لي
> 
> ويزاكم الله خير 
> 
> ^__*




أختي الفاضلة: AL-Doomah

الفرصة مازالت أمامك،،،فنحن لم نبدأ التسميع إلا بالأمس،،،

وهذا المتصفح موجود لحفظ الجزء أو مراجعته لمن تحفظه ،،،

حياك الله معنا أختي  :Smile:

----------


## تاجرة عادية

بسمع بعد شوووي انا .. 

للرفع

----------


## ام احمد خالد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

عم يتساءلون* عن النبإ العظيم* الذي هم فيه مختلفون *كلا سيعلمون* ثم كلا سيعلمون * ألم نجعل الأرض مهادا *والجبال أوتادا * وخلقناكم أزواجا * وجعلنا نومكم سباتا * وجعلنا الليل لباسا * وجعلنا النهار معاشا * وبنينا فوقكم سبعا شدادا * وجعلنا سراجا وهاجا * وأنزلنا من المعصرات ماءً ثجاجا *لنخرج به حبا ونباتا * وجنات ألفافا * إن يوم الفصل كان ميقاتا * يوم ينفخ في الصور فتأتون أفواجا * وفتحت السماء فكانت أبوابا * وسيرت الجبال فكانت سرابا * إن جهنم كانت مرصادا لطاغين مأبا * لبيثين فيها أحقابا * لا يذوقون فيها بردا ولا شرابا * إلا حميما وغساقا * جزاءً وفاقا * إنهم كانوا لا يرجون حسابا * وكذبوا بأياتنا كذابا * وكل شئ أحصيناه كتابا* فذوقوا فلن نزيدكم إلا عذابا * إن للمتقين مفازا *حدائق وأعنابا * وكواعب أترابا * وكأسا دهاقا * لايسمعون فيها لغوا ولا كذابا *
جزاءً من ربك عطاءً حسابا *

----------


## ام احمد خالد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

رب السماوات والأرض وما بينها الرحمن لا يملكون من خطابا * يوم يقوم الروح والملائكه صفا لا يتكلمون إلا من أذن له الرحمن وقال صوابا *ذلك اليوم الحق* فمن شاء إتخذ الى ربه مئبا* إنا أنذرناكم عذابا قريا * يوم ينظر المرء ما قدمة يداه ويقول الكافر ياليتني كنت ترابا

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> عم يتساءلون* عن النبإ العظيم* الذي هم فيه مختلفون *كلا سيعلمون* ثم كلا سيعلمون * ألم نجعل الأرض مهادا *والجبال أوتادا * وخلقناكم أزواجا * وجعلنا نومكم سباتا * وجعلنا الليل لباسا * وجعلنا النهار معاشا * وبنينا فوقكم سبعا شدادا * وجعلنا سراجا وهاجا * وأنزلنا من المعصرات ماءً ثجاجا *لنخرج به حبا ونباتا * وجنات ألفافا * إن يوم الفصل كان ميقاتا * يوم ينفخ في الصور فتأتون أفواجا * وفتحت السماء فكانت أبوابا * وسيرت الجبال فكانت سرابا * إن جهنم كانت مرصادا لطاغين مأبا * لبيثين فيها أحقابا * لا يذوقون فيها بردا ولا شرابا * إلا حميما وغساقا * جزاءً وفاقا * إنهم كانوا لا يرجون حسابا * وكذبوا بأياتنا كذابا * وكل شئ أحصيناه كتابا* فذوقوا فلن نزيدكم إلا عذابا * إن للمتقين مفازا *حدائق وأعنابا * وكواعب أترابا * وكأسا دهاقا * لايسمعون فيها لغوا ولا كذابا *
> جزاءً من ربك عطاءً حسابا *





الأخت الكريمة: ام احمد خالد

بارك الله فيك،،،ونفع بك،،،

ملاحظتين فقط:

لطاغين: للطاغين...اللام الثانية تكتب و لاتلفظ،،،
لبيثين:لبثين مع وجود ألف مد صغيرة بعد حرف اللام،،

جزيت الجنة  :Smile:

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> رب السماوات والأرض وما بينها الرحمن لا يملكون من خطابا * يوم يقوم الروح والملائكه صفا لا يتكلمون إلا من أذن له الرحمن وقال صوابا *ذلك اليوم الحق* فمن شاء إتخذ الى ربه مئبا* إنا أنذرناكم عذابا قريا * يوم ينظر المرء ما قدمة يداه ويقول الكافر ياليتني كنت ترابا




الغالية: ام احمد خالد

غفر الله لك و لوالديك،،،

قدمة: قدمت

يمكنك البدء في سورة النازعات إن أردت ذلك،،،أو يمكنك انتظار باقي الأخوات،،،

أسأل الله تعالى أن يسعدك سعادة حتى الرضا  :Smile:

----------


## Amo0one

بشاارك ويااكم ان شااء الله 

بس ببدأ من يوم الأثنين =)

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

حياك الله أختي Amoone  :Smile: 

:::اللهم أعنا على ذكرك و شكرك و حسن عبادتك::

----------


## بنت الطنيجي

اللهم أعنا على ذكرك و حسن عبادتك يااااااااااااااااارب ..


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

عم يتسائلون 
عن النبأ العظيم 
الذي هم فيه مختلفون 
كلا سيعلمون 
ثم كلا سيعلمون 
ألم نجعل الأرض مهادا 
و الجبال أوتادا 
و خلقناكم أزواجا 
و جعلنا نومكم سباتا 
و جعلنا الليل لباسا 
و جعلنا النهار معاشا 
و بنينا فوقكم سبعا شدادا
و جعلنا سراجا و هاجا 
و أنزلنا من المعصرات ماءا ثجاجا 
لنخرج منه حبا و نباتا 
و جنات ألفافا ..


صدق الله العظيم

----------


## روعه_الامارات

وجنات الفافا {16} إن يوم الفصل كان ميقتا {17} يوم ينفخ في الصور فتأتون أفواجا {18} وفتحت السماء فكانت أبوابا {19} وسيرت الجبال فكانت سرابا {20} إن جهنم كانت مرصاد {21} للطاغين مـــئــابا {22} لبثينا فيها أحقابا {23} لايذوقون فيها بردا ولا شرابا {24} الا حميما وغساقا {25} جزاءً وفاقا {26} إنهم كانو لايرجون حسابا { 27 } وكذبوا بأيتنا كذاب {28} وكل شيءً أحصينه كتابا {29} فذقوا فلن نزيدكم إلا عذاباً {30}

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

> اللهم أعنا على ذكرك و حسن عبادتك يااااااااااااااااارب ..
> 
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> عم يتسائلون 
> عن النبأ العظيم 
> الذي هم فيه مختلفون 
> كلا سيعلمون 
> ...






أختي الكريمة:بنت الطنيجي

بارك الله فيك،،،ورزقك بما تتمنين،،،

حفظك سليم ما شاء الله،،،يوجد لديك فقط:

لنخرج منه حبا: لنخرج به حبا

ولكن توجد ملاحظات بالنسبة للكتابة:

يتسائلون: يتساءلون

النبأ: النبإ 

و هاجا: وهاجا ،،لاتوجد مسافة بين حرف الواو و باقي الكلمة لأنها كلمة واحدة،،

ماءا:ماءً

واصلي الحفظ،،،، جزيت الجنة  :Smile:

----------


## المتفاااااائلة

وجنات ألفافا،إن يوم الفصل كان ميقتا،يوم ينفخ في الصور فتأتون أفواجا،وفتحت السماء فكانت أبوابا، وسيرت الجبال فكانت سرابا،إن جهنم كانت مرصادا،للطغين مأبا،لبثين فيها أحقاب،لايذوقون فيها بردا ولاشرابا،إلاحميما وغساقا،جزاء وفاقا،إنهم كانوا لايرجون حسابا،وكذبوا بأيتنا كذابا،وكل شي أحصيناه كتبا،فذوقوا فلن يمسكم منا إلاعذابا

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

> وجنات الفافا {16} إن يوم الفصل كان ميقتا {17} يوم ينفخ في الصور فتأتون أفواجا {18} وفتحت السماء فكانت أبوابا {19} وسيرت الجبال فكانت سرابا {20} إن جهنم كانت مرصاد {21} للطاغين مـــئــابا {22} لبثينا فيها أحقابا {23} لايذوقون فيها بردا ولا شرابا {24} الا حميما وغساقا {25} جزاءً وفاقا {26} إنهم كانو لايرجون حسابا { 27 } وكذبوا بأيتنا كذاب {28} وكل شيءً أحصينه كتابا {29} فذقوا فلن نزيدكم إلا عذاباً {30}







الأخت الغالية: روعه_الامارات

بارك الله فيك،،،وغفر لوالدينا و والديك،،،

توجد بعض الملاحظات:

الفافا: ألفافا ،،،توجد همزة على الألف


مرصاد: مرصادا،،،توجد ألف مد

لبثينا: لبثين مع وجود ألف مد صغيرة بعد حرف اللام،،،،المقصود أنه لا توجد ألف مد لحرف النون إنما فتحة فقط.

كذاب: كذابا

شيءً: شيءٍ ،،،تنوين كسر و ليس فتح

أسأل الله تعالى أن يسعدك سعادة حتى الرضا  :Smile:

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

[QUOTE=المتفاااااائلة;18319562]وجنات ألفافا،إن يوم الفصل كان ميقتا،يوم ينفخ في الصور فتأتون أفواجا،وفتحت السماء فكانت أبوابا، وسيرت الجبال فكانت سرابا،إن جهنم كانت مرصادا،للطغين مأبا،لبثين فيها أحقاب،لايذوقون فيها بردا ولاشرابا،إلاحميما وغساقا،جزاء وفاقا،إنهم كانوا لايرجون حسابا،وكذبوا بأيتنا كذابا،وكل شي أحصيناه كتبا،فذوقوا فلن يمسكم منا إلاعذابا[/QUOTE]




الغالية المتفاااااائلة

أسأل الله تعالى أن يجعلك متفائلة دائماً و أبداً  :Smile: 


يمسكم منا إلاعذابا: فذوقوا فلن نزيدكم إلا عذابا

بارك الله فيك،،،وغفر لك  :Smile:

----------


## المتفاااااائلة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

يزاج ربي خير الجزاءأختي شاطي الذكريات
ع المجهود الذي تبذليه معنا ويضاعف لج الأجر أضعاف يااااااااااارب
ويجعلة في ميزان حسناتج إن شاء الله

تقبلي ودي واحترامي

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> يزاج ربي خير الجزاءأختي شاطي الذكريات
> ع المجهود الذي تبذليه معنا ويضاعف لج الأجر أضعاف يااااااااااارب
> ويجعلة في ميزان حسناتج إن شاء الله
> 
> تقبلي ودي واحترامي




لا أملك سوى أن أقول

" الله يرضى عليج"

وهذا ما أريده منكم فقط ،،،الدعاء لي و لأختي تاجرة عادية،،

 :Smile:

----------


## روعه_الامارات

إن للمتقين مفازا (31) حدائق وأعنبا (32) وكواعب أترابا (33) وكاساً دهاقا (34) لايسمعونه فيها لغواً ولا كذابا (35) جزاءٍ من ربك عطاءً حسابا (36) رب السموات والأرض ومابينهما الرحمن لايملكون منه خطابا (37) يوم يقوم الروح والملائكة صفا لايتكلمون الى من أذن له الرحمن وقال صوابا ((38)) ذلك يوم الحق فمن شاء أتخذ إلى ربه مئابا (39) أنا انذرنكم عذابا قريبا يوم ينظر المرء ماقدمت يداه ويقول ياليتني كنت ترابا (40)

----------


## تاجرة عادية

> إن للمتقين مفازا (31) حدائق وأعنبا (32) وكواعب أترابا (33) وكاساً دهاقا (34) لايسمعونه فيها لغواً ولا كذابا (35) جزاءٍ من ربك عطاءً حسابا (36) رب السموات والأرض ومابينهما الرحمن لايملكون منه خطابا (37) يوم يقوم الروح والملائكة صفا لايتكلمون الى من أذن له الرحمن وقال صوابا ((38)) ذلك يوم الحق فمن شاء أتخذ إلى ربه مئابا (39) أنا انذرنكم عذابا قريبا يوم ينظر المرء ماقدمت يداه ويقول ياليتني كنت ترابا (40)




هلا اختي ..: في اخطاء ... 

وأعنبا = واعنابا
يسمعونه = يسمعون 
جزاء <<<< لا يووجد تنوين فتح . 
عطاء<<<<< لا يوجد تنوين فتح 
ومابينهما = وما بينهما <<<< لا يوجد مسافة بين الكلمتين 
لايملكون= لا يملكون <<<< لا يوجد مسافة بين الكلمتين 
الى = الا 
منابا= مابا 
أنا = إنا 
ماقدمت = ما قدمت 
ويقول (---)= ويقول الكافر <<< نسيتي كلمة الكافر 
ياليتني = يا ليتني <<< مسافة بين الكلمتين .. 

اتمنى المرة الثانية مرة التركيز على المسافات والتونين .. وايضا الهمزة ..

يزاج الله خيررر .. 
اما تعيدين الايات ثانية مرة او التسميع غيبا في قلبج .. ونحن هنا للمساعده ^_^ 
والى الامام .. ونتريا تسميع ^_^

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

وأنا أبا أشارك وياكم


إن شاء الله اليوم ببدأ الحفظ

^^

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

عم يتساءلون، عن النبأ العظيم ‘ الذي هم فيه مختلفون، كلا سيعلمون، ثم كلا سيعلمون، ألم نجعل الأرض مهاداً، والجبال أوتادا، وخلقناكم أزواجا، وجعلنا نومكم سباتا، وجعلنا الليل لباسا، وجعلنا النهار معاشا، وبنينا فوقكم سبعا شدادا، وجعلنا سراجا وهاجا، وأنزلنا من المعصرات ماءا ثجاجا، لنخرج به حبا ونباتا

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> عم يتساءلون، عن النبأ العظيم ‘ الذي هم فيه مختلفون، كلا سيعلمون، ثم كلا سيعلمون، ألم نجعل الأرض مهاداً، والجبال أوتادا، وخلقناكم أزواجا، وجعلنا نومكم سباتا، وجعلنا الليل لباسا، وجعلنا النهار معاشا، وبنينا فوقكم سبعا شدادا، وجعلنا سراجا وهاجا، وأنزلنا من المعصرات ماءا ثجاجا، لنخرج به حبا ونباتا





هلا الغالية: بنوته حلوووه

بارك الله فيك،،،وجزاك الجنة،،،

النبأ: النبإ

ماءا: ماءً

ماشاء الله حفظك سليم،،،واصلي الحفظ  :Smile:

----------


## ^الود^

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
وجنات الفافا ان يوم الفصل كان ميقاتا يوم ينفخ في الصور فتاتون افواجا وفتحت السماء فكانت ابوابا وسيرت الجبال فكانت سرابا ان جهنم كانت مرصادا للطاغين مئابا لابثين فيها احقابا لا يذوقون فيها بردا ولا شرابا الا حميما وغساقا جزاء وفاقا انهم كانو لا يرجون حسابا وكذبوا بئايتنا كذابا وكل شيء احصيناه كتابا فذوقوا فلن نزيدكم الا عذابا ..

----------


## تاجرة عادية

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> وجنات الفافا ان يوم الفصل كان ميقاتا يوم ينفخ في الصور فتاتون افواجا وفتحت السماء فكانت ابوابا وسيرت الجبال فكانت سرابا ان جهنم كانت مرصادا للطاغين مئابا لابثين فيها احقابا لا يذوقون فيها بردا ولا شرابا الا حميما وغساقا جزاء وفاقا انهم كانو لا يرجون حسابا وكذبوا بئايتنا كذابا وكل شيء احصيناه كتابا فذوقوا فلن نزيدكم الا عذابا ..



*هلا اختي :: 

كانو = كانوا 

ملاحظة : ياليت بين ايه واية مسافه عشان يكون سهل علينا ^_^

ويزاج خيررر .,, 

واصلي الحفظ ..............*

----------


## المتفاااااائلة

إن للمتقين مفازا، حدائق وأعنابا، وكواعبا أترابا، وكأسا دهاقا، لا يسمعون فيها لغوا ولا كذبا،جزاء من ربك عطاء حسابا،رب السموات والأرض ومابينهما الرحمن لايملكون منه خطباء،يوم تقوم الروح والملائكة صفا لا يتكلمون إلا من أذن له الرحمن وقال صوابا،ذلك اليوم الحق فمن شاء اتخذا إلى ربه مابا، إنا أنذرنكم عذابا قريبا يوم ينظر المرء ماقدمت يداه ويقول الكافر يا ليتني كنت ترابا

----------


## تاجرة عادية

> إن للمتقين مفازا، حدائق وأعنابا، وكواعبا أترابا، وكأسا دهاقا، لا يسمعون فيها لغوا ولا كذبا،جزاء من ربك عطاء حسابا،رب السموات والأرض ومابينهما الرحمن لايملكون منه خطباء،يوم تقوم الروح والملائكة صفا لا يتكلمون إلا من أذن له الرحمن وقال صوابا،ذلك اليوم الحق فمن شاء اتخذا إلى ربه مابا، إنا أنذرنكم عذابا قريبا يوم ينظر المرء ماقدمت يداه ويقول الكافر يا ليتني كنت ترابا


سلام عليكم ختي : 

ومابينهما = وما بينهما <<<< من دون مسافة بين الكلمتين
خطباء = خطابا
مابا = مآبا
كذبا= كذابا
لايملكون = لا يملكون <<<< من دون مسافة بين الكلمتين
ماقدمت = ما قدمت <<<< لا يوجد مسافة بين الكلمتين ...

يزاج خيررررر حاولي تردين حفظها غيبا او كتابه ولك حره الاختيار... 

وشكرا

----------


## بنت الطنيجي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

عم يتسائلون 
عن النبأ العظيم 
الذي هم فيه مختلفون 
كلا سيعلمون 
ثم كلا سيعلمون 
ألم نجعل الأرض مهادا 
و الجبال أوتادا 
و خلقناكم أزوجا 
و جعلنا نومكم سباتا 
و جعلنا الليل لباسا 
و جعلنا النهار معاشا 
و بنينا فوقكم سبعا شدادا 
و جعلنا سراجا و هاجا 
و أنزلنا من المعصرات ماءا ثجاجا 
لنخرج به حبا و نباتا 
و جنات ألفافا 
إن يوم الفصل كان ميقاتا 
يوم ينفخ في الصور فتأتون أفواجا 
و فتحت السماء فكانت أبوابا 
و سير ت الجبال فكانت سرابا 
إن جهنم كانت مرصادا 
للطاغين مئابا 
لابثين فيها أحقابا 
لا يذوقون فيها بردا و لا شرابا 
إلا حميما و غساقا 
جزاءا وفاقا 
إنهم كانوا لا يرجون حسابا 
و كذبوا بإياتنا كذابا 
و كل شيء أحصيناه كتابا 
فذوقوا فلن نزيدكم إلا عذابا 
إن للمتقين مفازا 
حدائق و أعنابا 
و كواعب أترابا
و كأسا دهاقا 
لا يسمعون فيها لغوا و لا كذابا 
جزاء من ربك عطاء حسابا 
رب السموات و الأرض و ما بينهما الرحمن لا يملكون منه خطابا 
يوم يقوم الروح و الملائكة صفا لا يتكلمون إلا من أذن له الرحمن و قال صوبا 
ذلك اليوم الحق فمن شاء إتخذ إلى ربه مئابا 
إنا أنذرناكم عذابا قريبا يوم ينظر المرء ما قدمت يداه و يقول الكافر ياليتني كنت ترابا 

صدق الله العظيم

----------


## الكاتبة

متأخرة بس ابا اشارك
أول مرة أدخل هالقسم بارك الله فيكم

----------


## روعه_الامارات

والنزاعت غرقا (1) والنشطت نشطا (2) والسبحت سبحا (3) فالسبقت سبقأ (4) فألمدبرات أمرا (5) يوم ترجف الراجفة (6) تتبعها الرادفة (7) قلوب يومئذ واجفة (8) أبصارهم خاشعة (9) يقولون أنا لمردودون في الحافرة (10) أذا كنا عظاما نخرة (11) قالو تلك كرة خاسرة (12) فأنما هي زجرة واحدة (13) فإذا هم بالساهرة (14) هل اتئك حديث موسى (15)

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


و جنات ألفافا 
إن يوم الفصل كان ميقاتا 
يوم ينفخ في الصور فتأتون أفواجا 
و فتحت السماء فكانت أبوابا 
و سير ت الجبال فكانت سرابا 
إن جهنم كانت مرصادا 
للطاغين مئابا 
لابثين فيها أحقابا 
لا يذوقون فيها بردا و لا شرابا 
إلا حميما و غساقا 
جزاءا وفاقا 
إنهم كانوا لا يرجون حسابا 
و كذبوا بإياتنا كذابا 
و كل شيء أحصيناه كتابا 
فذوقوا فلن نزيدكم إلا عذابا 


صدق الله العظيم

----------


## بنت الطنيجي

سورة النازعات ... 


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

و النازعات غرقا 
و الناشطات نشطا 
و السابحات سبحا 
فالسابقات سبقا 
فالمدبرات أمرا 
يوم ترجف الراجفة 
تتبعها الرادفة 
قلوب يومئذ واجفة 
أبصارها خاشعة 
يقولون إئنا لمردودون في الحافرة 
إئذا كنا عظاما نخرة 
قالوا تلك إذا كرة خاسرة 
فإنما هي زجرة واحدة 
فإذا هم بالساهرة
هل أتاك حديث موسى 
إذ ناداه ربه بالوادي المقدس طوى 
إذهب إلى فرعون إنه طغى 


صدق الله العظيم

----------


## غآليه و تتغلى

اناا بعد ابغي اشاااارك ويااكم

----------


## ^الود^

" ان للمتقين مفازا حدائق واعنابا وكواعب اترابا وكأسا دهاقا لا يسمعون فيها لغوا ولا كذابا جزاءا من ربك عطاءا حسابا رب السماوات والارض وما بينهما الرحمن لا يملكون منه خطابا يوم يقوم الروح والملائكة صفا لا يتكلمون الا من اذن الرحمن وقال صوابا ذلك اليوم الحق فمن شاء اتخذ الى ربه مئابا انا انذرناكم عذابا قريبا يوم ينظر المرء ما قدمت يداه ويقول الكافر ياليتني كنت ترابا

----------


## Amo0one

السلاام علييكم ورحمة الله 

قلت بدخل بسمع بالُأثنين بس انشغلت 

ألحينه بسمع 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
عم يتسآلون عن النبأ العظيم الذين هم فيه مختلفون كلا سيعلمون ثم كلا سيعلمون ألم نجعل الأرض مهادا والجبال أوتادا وخلقناكم أزواجا وجعلنا نومكم سباتا وجعلنا الليل لباسا وجعلنا النهار معاشا وبنيا فوقكم سبعا شدادا وجلعنا سراجا وهاجا وانبتنا من المعصرات ماءً ثجاجا لنخرج به حبا ونباتا وجناتا ألفافا 
ان يوم الفصل كان ميقاتا يوم ننفخ فالصور فتأتون أفوجا وفتحت السماء فكانت ابوابا وسيرت الجبال فكانت سرابا ان جهنم كانت مرصادا للطاغين مأبا لابثين فيها احقابا لا يذوقون فيها بردا ولا شرابا ألا حميما غساقا جزاء وثاقا انهم كانو لا يرجون حسابا وكذبو بأياتنا كذابا وكل شي أحصيناه كتبا فذوقو فلن نزيدكم ألا عذابا ان للمتقين مفازا حدائق واعنابا وكأسا دهاقا لا يسمعون فيها لغوا ولا كذا جزاءً من ربك عطاء حسابا رب السماوات والأرض وما بينهم الرحمن لا يملكون منه خطابا يوم تقوم الروح والملائكة صفا لا يتكلمون ألا من أذن له الرحمن وقال صوابا ذلك اليوم الحق فمن شاء اتخذ ألى ربه مآبا أنا أنذرناكم عذابا قريبا يوم ينظر المرء ما قدمت يداه ويقول الكافر ياليتني كنت ترابا

----------


## تسونامي

يزاكم الله خير

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> عم يتسائلون 
> عن النبأ العظيم 
> الذي هم فيه مختلفون 
> كلا سيعلمون 
> ثم كلا سيعلمون 
> ألم نجعل الأرض مهادا 
> و الجبال أوتادا 
> ...





الأخت الفاضلة: بنت الطنيجي،،،

بارك الله فيك و في حفظك،،

يتسائلون: يتساءلون
النبأ: النبإ
ماءا: ماءً
جزاءا: جزاءً
بإياتنا :انظري إلى طريقة كتابتها بالرسم العثماني في المصحف.
صوبا: صوابا

أسأل الله تعالى أن يجزيك بكل حرف كتبتيه خيراً كثيرا،،،،

جزيت الجنة  :Smile:

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

الأخوات الفاضلات:

الكاتبه و غاليه و تتغلى،،،

حياكم الله و بياكم  :Smile: 

سعيدة بتواجدكم هنا،،،

:: اللهم أعنا على ذكرك و شكرك و حسن عبادتك:::

 :Smile:

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

> والنزاعت غرقا (1) والنشطت نشطا (2) والسبحت سبحا (3) فالسبقت سبقأ (4) فألمدبرات أمرا (5) يوم ترجف الراجفة (6) تتبعها الرادفة (7) قلوب يومئذ واجفة (8) أبصارهم خاشعة (9) يقولون أنا لمردودون في الحافرة (10) أذا كنا عظاما نخرة (11) قالو تلك كرة خاسرة (12) فأنما هي زجرة واحدة (13) فإذا هم بالساهرة (14) هل اتئك حديث موسى (15)






الأخت الرائعة: روعه_الامارات :Smile: 

جزاك الله خيراً،،،

النزاعت: النازعات ...لاتوجد ألف مد لحرف الزاي..

أختي الفاضلة: الكلمات التي باللون الأخضر أتوقع أنك أردت كتابتها كما كتبت بالرسم العثماني، 
و لكن أختي تنقصها ألف المد، فلايجوز أن نزيد حرف أو ننقص حرف من حروف القرآن الكريم.

فألمدبرات: فالمدبرات...بدون الهمزة على الألف.

أبصارهم: أبصارها

أنا + أذا: أَءِنا + أَءِذا ...لاحظي أختي اختلاف نطق الكلمتين في كلا الحالتين.

تلك كرة خاسرة: تلك إذاً كرة خاسرة 

فأنما: فإنما

اتئك: انظري أختي إلى كتابتها في المصحف.

حفظك الله من كل شر  :Smile:

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> 
> و جنات ألفافا 
> إن يوم الفصل كان ميقاتا 
> يوم ينفخ في الصور فتأتون أفواجا 
> و فتحت السماء فكانت أبوابا 
> و سير ت الجبال فكانت سرابا 
> إن جهنم كانت مرصادا 
> ...




الغالية: بنوته حلووووه

غفر الله لك و لنا،،،

جزاءا: جزاءً

بإياتنا: انظري إلى طريقة كتابتها في المصحف.

جزيت الجنة  :Smile:

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

> سورة النازعات ... 
> 
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> و النازعات غرقا 
> و الناشطات نشطا 
> و السابحات سبحا 
> فالسابقات سبقا 
> ...




الغالية: بنت الطنيجي

جزاك الله خيراً،،،،

إئنا: أَءِنا

إئذا: أَءِذا

بالوادي: بالوادِ

جزيت الجنة  :Smile:

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

> " ان للمتقين مفازا حدائق واعنابا وكواعب اترابا وكأسا دهاقا لا يسمعون فيها لغوا ولا كذابا جزاءا من ربك عطاءا حسابا رب السماوات والارض وما بينهما الرحمن لا يملكون منه خطابا يوم يقوم الروح والملائكة صفا لا يتكلمون الا من اذن الرحمن وقال صوابا ذلك اليوم الحق فمن شاء اتخذ الى ربه مئابا انا انذرناكم عذابا قريبا يوم ينظر المرء ما قدمت يداه ويقول الكافر ياليتني كنت ترابا





الأخت الفاضلة: ^الود^

أسعدك الله في الدنيا و الآخرة،،،

جزاءا: جزآءً

عطاءا:عطاءً

ملاحظة: 
أختي: أتمنى لو أضفت الهمزة على بعض الكلمات مثل: إن، أترابا، أعنابا، الأرض،إلا، أذن....

جزيت الجنة :Smile:

----------


## Amo0one

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

والنازعات غرقا والناشطات نشطا والسابحات سبحا فالسابقات سبقا فالمدبرات امرا يوم ترجف الراجفه تتبعها الرادفه قلوب يومئذ واجفه ابصارها خاشعه يقولون أننا لمردودون فالحافره أأذا كنا عظاما نخره قالو تلك إذا كرة خاسره فأنما هي زجرة واحده فأذا هم في الساهره 
هل أتآك حديث موسى إذ ناداه ربه بالواد المقدس طوى إذهب إلى فرعون أنه طغى فقل هل لك إلى أن تزكى

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

> السلاام علييكم ورحمة الله 
> 
> قلت بدخل بسمع بالُأثنين بس انشغلت 
> 
> ألحينه بسمع 
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> عم يتسآلون عن النبأ العظيم الذين هم فيه مختلفون كلا سيعلمون ثم كلا سيعلمون ألم نجعل الأرض مهادا والجبال أوتادا وخلقناكم أزواجا وجعلنا نومكم سباتا وجعلنا الليل لباسا وجعلنا النهار معاشا وبنيا فوقكم سبعا شدادا وجلعنا سراجا وهاجا وانبتنا من المعصرات ماءً ثجاجا لنخرج به حبا ونباتا وجناتا ألفافا 
> ان يوم الفصل كان ميقاتا يوم ننفخ فالصور فتأتون أفوجا وفتحت السماء فكانت ابوابا وسيرت الجبال فكانت سرابا ان جهنم كانت مرصادا للطاغين مأبا لابثين فيها احقابا لا يذوقون فيها بردا ولا شرابا ألا حميما غساقا  جزاء وثاقا انهم كانو لا يرجون حسابا وكذبو بأياتنا كذابا وكل شي أحصيناه كتبا فذوقو فلن نزيدكم ألا عذابا ان للمتقين مفازا حدائق واعنابا وكأسا دهاقا لا يسمعون فيها لغوا ولا كذا جزاءً من ربك عطاء حسابا رب السماوات والأرض وما بينهم الرحمن لا يملكون منه خطابا يوم تقوم الروح والملائكة صفا لا يتكلمون ألا من أذن له الرحمن وقال صوابا ذلك اليوم الحق فمن شاء اتخذ ألى ربه مآبا أنا أنذرناكم عذابا قريبا يوم ينظر المرء ما قدمت يداه ويقول الكافر ياليتني كنت ترابا




الغالية: Amo0one

غفر الله لك و لوالديك و والدينا،،،

يتسآلون: يتسآءلون

النبأ: النبإ

بنيا: بنينا ....وجلعنا: وجعلنا،،،أتوقع خطأ في الطباعة 

وانبتنا من : وأنزلنا من المعصرات

جناتا: وجناتٍ...بدون الألف

ان: إن

ننفخ فالصور: يوم ينفخ في الصور

أفوجا : أفواجا

ألا حميما غساقا: إلا حميماً و غساقا ...الهمزة و حرف "الواو"

جزاء وثاقا: جزآءً وفاقا

انهم: إنهم

كانو: كانوا...كذبو: كذبوا....فذوقو: فذوقوا ،،،واو الجماعة تكتب بالألف

ألا عذابا : إلا عذابا

واعنابا وكأسا : حدآئق و أعنابا و كواعب أترابا و كأساً دهاقا

كذا: كذابا

وما بينهم : وما بينهما

تقوم الروح: يقوم الروح

مآبا: انظري إلى طريقة كتابتها في المصحف.

ألا: إلا ...ألى:إلى....أنا: إنا ،،،، 

أختي الكريمة اختلاف موضع الهمزة قد يؤدي إلى اختلاف المعنى،،،
فالرجاء الانتباه لذلك،،،كما اتمنى كتابة الهمزة على بعض الكلمات مثل: إن يوم، أبوابا،إن للمتقين...

جزيت الجنة  :Smile:

----------


## بنت الطنيجي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

هل آتاك حديث موسى 
إذ ناداه ربه بالوادي المقدس طوى 
إذهب إلى فرعون إنه طغى 
فقل هل لك ألأ تزكى 
و أهديك إلى ربك فتخشى 
فأراه الأية الكبرى 
فكذب و عصى 
ثم أدبر يسعى 
فحشر فنادى 
فقال أنا ربكم الأعلى 
فأخذه الله نكال الآخرة و الأولى 
إن في ذلك لعبرة لمن يخشى



صدق الله العظيم 


و شكراااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## ام احمد خالد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

والنازعات غرقا والناشطات نشطا والسابحات سبحا فالسابقات سبا فالمدبرات أمرا يوم ترجف 

الراجفه تتبعها الرادفه قلوب يومئذ واجفه أبصارها خاشعه يقولون أإنا لمردودون في الحافره أإذا كنا 

عظاما نخرة قالوا تلك إذا كرة خاسره إنما هي زجرة واحدة فإذا هم بالساهره هل أتاك حديث موسى 

إذ ناداه ربه بالوادي المقدس طوى إذهب الى فرعون إنه طغى فقل هل لك الى أن تزكى وأهديك الى 

ربك فتخشى فأراه الأية الكبرى فكذب وعصى ثم أدبر يسعى فحشر فنادى فقال أنا ربكم الأعلى فأخذة 

الله نكال الاخرة والأولى إن في ذلك لعبرة لمن يخشى أأنتم أشد خلقا أم السماء بناها رفع سمكها 

فسواها وأغطش ليلها وأخرج ضحاها والأرض بعد ذلك دحاها أخرج منها ماءها ومرعاها والجبال 

أرساها متاعا لكم ولأنعامكم فإذا جاءت الطامة الكبري يوم يتذكر الأنسان ما سعى وبرزت الجحيم 

لمن يرى فأما من طغى واثر الحياة الدنيا فإن الجحيم هي المأوى وأم من خاف مقام ربه ونهى النفس 

عن الهوى فإن الجنة هي المأوى يسألونك عن الساعة أيان مرساها فيما أنت من ذكراها الى ربك 

منتهاها كأنهم يوم يرونها لم يلبثوا إلا عشية أوضحاها

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> والنازعات غرقا والناشطات نشطا والسابحات سبحا فالسابقات سبقا فالمدبرات امرا يوم ترجف الراجفه تتبعها الرادفه قلوب يومئذ واجفه ابصارها خاشعه يقولون أننا لمردودون فالحافره أأذا كنا عظاما نخره قالو تلك إذا كرة خاسره فأنما هي زجرة واحده فأذا هم في الساهره 
> هل أتآك حديث موسى إذ ناداه ربه بالواد المقدس طوى إذهب إلى فرعون أنه طغى فقل هل لك إلى أن تزكى





أختي الكريمة:Amo0one

بارك الله فيك،،،وغفر لك،،

فالحافرة: في الحافرة

أننا: أَءِنا

أأذا: أَءِذا

قالو: قالوا

الرادفه: الرادفة، واجفه: واجفة، خاشعه:خاشعة، خاسره: خاسرة... 
جميع هذه الكلمات تنطق بالهاء و لكنها تكتب بالتاء المربوطة.

فأنما: فإنما...فأذا: فإذا ...أنه: إنه...لاحظي اختلاف نطق الكلمة في كلا الحالتين.

في الساهره: بالساهرة

أختي الفاضلة لا تنسي وضع الهمزة على بعض الكلمات،مثل: أمرا، أبصارها

جزيت الجنة  :Smile:

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> هل آتاك حديث موسى 
> إذ ناداه ربه بالوادي المقدس طوى 
> إذهب إلى فرعون إنه طغى 
> فقل هل لك ألأ تزكى 
> و أهديك إلى ربك فتخشى 
> فأراه الأية الكبرى 
> فكذب و عصى 
> ...




الغالية: بنت الطنيجي،،،

أعاننا الله و إياك وجميع المسلمين على الخير،،،

آتاك: أتاك...تنطق هكذا وليس مد على الألف،،،لأنه في كلا الحالتين سيكون نطق الكلمة مختلف.

بالوادي:بالوادِ ....فقط كسرة على الدال و ليس مد بالياء.

ألأ : إلى أن

جزيت الجنة  :Smile:

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> والنازعات غرقا والناشطات نشطا والسابحات سبحا فالسابقات سبا فالمدبرات أمرا يوم ترجف 
> 
> الراجفه تتبعها الرادفه قلوب يومئذ واجفه أبصارها خاشعه يقولون أإنا لمردودون في الحافره أإذا كنا 
> 
> عظاما نخرة قالوا تلك إذا كرة خاسره إنما هي زجرة واحدة فإذا هم بالساهره هل أتاك حديث موسى 
> 
> إذ ناداه ربه بالوادي المقدس طوى إذهب الى فرعون إنه طغى فقل هل لك الى أن تزكى وأهديك الى 
> ...





الغالية: ام احمد خالد

بارك الله فيك و في حفظك،،،

سبا: سبقا...أتوقع خطأ في الطباعة

أإنا: أَءِنا....أإذا: أَءِذا

إنما: فإنما..حرف الفاء

بالوادي: بالوادِ فقط كسرة على الدال و ليس مد بالياء.

فأخذة : فأخذه ...تنطق و تكتب بالهاء.

الكبري: الكبرى...ليست بالياء.

الأنسان: الإنسان..حيث يختلف النطق باختلاف موضع الهمزة.

أم: أما

فيما أنت: فيمَ أنت...فتحة على الميم فقط وليس مد بالألف

منتهاها كأنهم يوم: توجد آية بين هاتين الآيتين " إنما أنت منذر من يخشاها"

ملاحظة: أتمنى وضع الهمزة على بعض الكلمات،مثل: إلى، الأخرة...
الكلمات (واجفه، خاشعه، الرادفه،خاسره،الساهره): تنطق بالهاء و لكنها تكتب بالتاء المربوطة. 

جزيت الجنة :Smile:

----------


## روعه_الامارات

إذ نادى ربه في الواد المقدس طوى (16) أذهب الى فرعون إنه طغى (17) فقل هل لك إلى أن تزكي (18) وأهديك الى ربك فتخشى (19) فأرئه الاية الكبرى (20) فكذب وعصى (21) ثم أدبر يسعى (22) فحشر فنادى (23) فقال أنا ربكم الأعلى (24) فأخذه الله نكال الأخرة والاولى (25) إن في ذلك لعبرة لمن يخشى (26) ءأنتم أشد خلقاً أم السماء بنها (27) رفع سمكها فسوئها (28) وأغطش ليلها وأخرج ضحها (29) والأرض بعد ذلك دحها (30)

----------


## تاجرة عادية

> إذ نادى ربه في الواد المقدس طوى (16)  أذهب الى فرعون إنه طغى (17) فقل هل لك إلى أن تزكي (18) وأهديك الى ربك فتخشى (19) فأرئه الاية الكبرى (20) فكذب وعصى (21) ثم أدبر يسعى (22) فحشر فنادى (23) فقال أنا ربكم الأعلى (24) فأخذه الله نكال الأخرة والاولى (25) إن في ذلك لعبرة لمن يخشى (26) ءأنتم أشد خلقاً أم السماء بنها (27) رفع سمكها فسوئها (28) وأغطش ليلها وأخرج ضحها (29) والأرض بعد ذلك دحها (30)



*هلا اختي : 

في اغطاءء املائية .. ارجو الانتباه لها :
نادى = ناداه
إذهب = اذهب <<< من دون همزة 
تزكي = تزكى<<<< ياء مقصورة 
فأرئة = فأراه
ءانتم = أأنتم 
فسونها = فسواها 
ضحها = ضحاها 
دحها = دحاها .. 

يزاج الخير .. 

واصلي الحفظ ^_^*

----------


## روعه_الامارات

أخرج منها ماءها ومرعاها (31) والجبال أرساها (32) متاع لكم ولأنعامكم (33) فإذا جات الطامة الكبرى (34) يوم يتذكر الإنسان ماسعى (35) وبرزت الجحيم لمن يرى (36) فأما من طغى (37) وءاثر الحياة الدنيا (38) فإن الجحيم هي المأوى (39) وأما من خاف مقام ربه ونهى النفس عن الهوى (40) فإن الجنة هي المأوى (41) يسلونك عن الساعة أيان مرساها (42) فيم أنت من ذكراها (43) إلى ربك منتهاها (44) إنما انت منذر من يخشها (45) كأنهم يوم يرونها لم يلبثو إلا عشية أوضحاها (46)




الله يستر من الاخطاء (والله انا حافظة بس كتابة غير وتسميع غير )

ادري مدرساتي يحبوني مابيرسبوني *_*

----------


## ^الود^

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيموالنازعات غرقا والناشطات نشطا والسابحات سبحا فالسابقات سبقا فالمدبرات أمرا يوم ترجف الرادفة تتبعها الرادفة قلوب يومئذ واجفة ابصارها خاشعة يقولون أءنا لمردودون في الحافرة اءذا كنا عظاما نخرة قالوا تلك اذا كرة خاسرة فانما هي زجرة واحدة هل اتاك حيث موسى اذ ناداه ربه بالوادي المقدس طوى اذهب الى فرعون انه طغى فقل هل لك الى ان تزكي فاراه الاية الكبرى فكذب وعصى ثم أدبر يسعى فحشر فنادى فقال انا ربكم الاعلى فاخذه الله نكال الاخرة والاولي ان هذا لعبرة لمن يخشى .اانتم اشد خلقا ام السماء بناها رفع سمكها وسواها واغطش ليلها واخرج ضحاها والارض بعد ذلك دحاها اخرج منها ماءها ومرعاها والجبال ارساها متاعا لكم ولانعامكم

----------


## ^الود^

فاذا جاءت الطامة الكبرى
يوم يتذكر الانسان ما سعى 
وبرزت الجحيم لمن يرى 
فأما من طغى وآثر الحياة الدنيا 
فإن الجحيم هي المأوى
واما من خاف مقام ربه ونهى النفس عن الهوى 
فإن الجنة هى المأوى
يسالونك عن الساعة أيان مرساها
فيم أنت من ذكراها
الى ربك منتهاها 
إنما انت منذر من يخشاها 
كانهم يوم يرونها لم يلبثوا الا عشية أو ضحاها

----------


## تاجرة عادية

> أخرج منها ماءها ومرعاها (31) والجبال أرساها (32) متاع لكم ولأنعامكم (33) فإذا جات الطامة الكبرى (34) يوم يتذكر الإنسان ماسعى (35) وبرزت الجحيم لمن يرى (36) فأما من طغى (37) وءاثر الحياة الدنيا (38) فإن الجحيم هي المأوى (39) وأما من خاف مقام ربه ونهى النفس عن الهوى (40) فإن الجنة هي المأوى (41) يسلونك عن الساعة أيان مرساها (42) فيم أنت من ذكراها (43) إلى ربك منتهاها (44) إنما انت منذر من يخشها (45) كأنهم يوم يرونها لم يلبثو إلا عشية أوضحاها (46)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> الله يستر من الاخطاء (والله انا حافظة بس كتابة غير وتسميع غير )
> 
> ادري مدرساتي يحبوني مابيرسبوني *_*



*هلا اختي :: فيه اخطاء املائية اتمنى الانتباة لها ,, 

جات =جاءت 
ماسعى = ما سعى >>> لا يوجد مسافة بين الكلمتين ..
وءاثر = وآثر 
يسلونك = يسألونك 
يخشها = يخشاها
يلبثو= يلبثوا 
أوضحها = أو ضحاها <<< لا يوجد مسافة بين الكلمتين . 

يزاج خيررر ...*

----------


## تاجرة عادية

> فاذا جاءت الطامة الكبرى
> يوم يتذكر الانسان ما سعى 
> وبرزت الجحيم لمن يرى 
> فأما من طغى وآثر الحياة الدنيا 
> فإن الجحيم هي المأوى
> واما من خاف مقام ربه ونهى النفس عن الهوى 
> فإن الجنة هى المأوى
> يسالونك عن الساعة أيان مرساها
> فيم أنت من ذكراها
> ...



هلا اختي .. يسالونك= يسألونك

وجزاج الله خيررر

----------


## تاجرة عادية

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيموالنازعات غرقا والناشطات نشطا والسابحات سبحا فالسابقات سبقا فالمدبرات أمرا يوم ترجف الرادفة تتبعها الرادفة قلوب يومئذ واجفة ابصارها خاشعة يقولون أءنا لمردودون في الحافرة  اءذا كنا عظاما نخرة قالوا تلك اذا كرة خاسرة فانما هي زجرة واحدة (.....) هل اتاك حيث موسى اذ ناداه ربه بالوادي المقدس طوى اذهب الى فرعون انه طغى فقل هل لك الى ان تزكي فاراه الاية الكبرى فكذب وعصى ثم أدبر يسعى فحشر فنادى فقال انا ربكم الاعلى فاخذه الله نكال الاخرة والاولي ان هذا لعبرة لمن يخشى .اانتم اشد خلقا ام السماء بناها رفع سمكها وسواها واغطش ليلها واخرج ضحاها والارض بعد ذلك دحاها اخرج منها ماءها ومرعاها والجبال ارساها متاعا لكم ولانعامكم



اللي بالون الاحمر غلط . 
اءنا = أئنا
اءذا=أَئِذَا
(....)=فَإِذَا هُم بِالسَّاهِرَةِ >>>نسيتي اية
ان هذا = إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ >>> لا يوجد هذا ونسيتي كلمة ذلك

يزاج خيرر. الانتباة

----------


## ^الود^

"عبس وتولى
أن جاءه الأعمى
وما يدريك لعله يزكي
أو يذكر فتنفعه الذكرى 
أما من استغنى فأنت له تصدى
وما عليك ألا يزكى
وأما من جاءك يسعى وهو يخشى
فأنت عنه تلهى
كلا إنها تذكره فمن شاء ذكره
في صحف مكرمة 
مرفوعة مطهرة
بأيدي سفرة 
كرام بررة
قتل الانسان ما اكفره 
من اي شيء خلقه 
من نطفة خلقه فقدره ثم السبيل يسره
ثم أماته فأقبره

----------


## ام سلامة..

*يزااااااكن الله خير الدنيا والاخره

سامحوني .. ادري انه التسجيل انتهى ,, بس انا اليوم قريت الموضوع ,, وخاطري اسجل معاكن

لاني اخاف الاقي ربي وانا مش حافظه شي

تقبولوني .. وببدأ من اليوم

وباجر بسمع ان شاء الله تعالى ^^*

----------


## ام سلامة..

*والله خااااااااااااااااااااااطري من زمان احفظ شي ...
بس ابا حد معايه .. لاني احب انافس .. والله يجزينا خير الدنيا والاخر على هاي المنافسه الطيبه

اللهم بكل حرف حفظناه لك .. حرم النار على جلودنا وشعرنا ... وقربنا إليك 

اللهم آمين*

----------


## تاجرة عادية

> *والله خااااااااااااااااااااااطري من زمان احفظ شي ...
> بس ابا حد معايه .. لاني احب انافس .. والله يجزينا خير الدنيا والاخر على هاي المنافسه الطيبه
> 
> اللهم بكل حرف حفظناه لك .. حرم النار على جلودنا وشعرنا ... وقربنا إليك 
> 
> اللهم آمين*




هلا اختي .. حياج .. وابدي بالحفظ .. ^_^

----------


## ام سلامة..

*ســـورة النبـــأ*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيـــــــم*

*عم يتسآلون , عن النبأ العظيم . الذي هم فيه مختلفون . كلا سيعلمون . ثم كلا سيعلمون 

ألم نجعل الأرض مهادا , والجبال أوتادا , وخلقناكم أزواجا . وجعلنا نومكم سباتا , وجعلنا الليل لباسا , وجعلنا النهار معاشا*

وبنيانا فوقكم سبعا شداد . وجعلنا سراجا وهاجا , وأنزلنا من المعصرات ماءا ثجاجا , لنخرج به حبا ونباتا , وجنات أفافا


إن يوم الفصل كان ميقاتا , للطاغين مآبا . لابثين فيها أحقابا , لا يذوقون فيها بردا ولا سلاما , إلا حميما وغساقا
جزاءا وفاقا , إنهم كانوا لا يرجون حسابا , وكذبوا بآياتنا كذبا , وكل شيء أحصيناه كتابا , فذوقوا فلن نزيكم إلا عذابا .


*صدق الله العظيم* 


ان شاء الله انجح ,, وأييب علامة كامله ^_^
وباجر بكمل حفظ السورة ان شاء اله تعالى .. وبسمعها لو الله كتب لي عمر ^^

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

> "عبس وتولى
> أن جاءه الأعمى
> وما يدريك لعله يزكي
> أو يذكر فتنفعه الذكرى 
> أما من استغنى فأنت له تصدى
> وما عليك ألا يزكى
> وأما من جاءك يسعى وهو يخشى
> فأنت عنه تلهى
> كلا إنها تذكره فمن شاء ذكره
> ...




الغالية: ^الود^

جزاك الله خيراً،،،

يزكي: يزكى

أكفره، أي....الهمزة

بارك الله فيك و غفر لك  :Smile:

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

> *ســـورة النبـــأ*
> 
> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيـــــــم*
> 
> *عم يتسآلون , عن النبأ العظيم . الذي هم فيه مختلفون . كلا سيعلمون . ثم كلا سيعلمون 
> 
> ألم نجعل الأرض مهادا , والجبال أوتادا , وخلقناكم أزواجا . وجعلنا نومكم سباتا , وجعلنا الليل لباسا , وجعلنا النهار معاشا*
> 
> وبنيانا فوقكم سبعا شداد . وجعلنا سراجا وهاجا , وأنزلنا من المعصرات ماءا ثجاجا , لنخرج به حبا ونباتا , وجنات أفافا
> ...




الأخت الفاضلة: أم سلامة

بارك الله فيك و غفر لك ،،،

يتسآلون: يتساءلون

النبأ: النبإ...موضع الهمزة

وبنيانا: وبنينا

ماءا: ماءً.... جزاءا: جزآءً

أفافا: ألفافا..حرف اللام

إن يوم الفصل كان ميقاتا , للطاغين مآبا : يوجد آيات ناقصة بين هاتين الآيتين.

كذبا: كذابا...المد

نزيكم : نزيدكم..حرف الدال

جزيت الجنة  :Smile:

----------


## بنت الطنيجي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 


أأنتم أشد خلقا أم السماء بناها 
رفع سمكها فسواها 
و أغطش ليلها و أخرج ضحاها 
و الأرض بعد ذلك دحاها 
أخرج منها مائها و مرعاها 
و الجبال أرساها 
متاعا لكم و لأنعامكم 
فإذا جاءت الطامة الكبرى 
يوم يتذكر الأنسان ما سعى 
و برزت الجحيم لمن يرى 
فاما من طغى 
و آثر الحياة الدنيا 
فإن الجحيم هي المأوى 
و أما من خاف مقام ربه و نهى النفس عن الهوى 
فإن الجنة هي المأوى 
يسألونك عن الساعة أيان مرساها 
فيما أنت من ذكراها 
إلى ربك منتهاها 
إنما أنت منذر من يخشاها 
كأنهم يوم يرونها لم يلبثوا عشية أو ضحاها 


صدق الله العظيم ..

----------


## ^الود^

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم "
ثم إذا شاء أنشره
كلا لما يقض ما امره
فلينظر الانسان الى طعامه
أنا صببنا الماء صبا 
ثم شققنا الأرض شقا 
"
نسيت  :Frown: 
برجع اكملها

----------


## ام احمد خالد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

عبس وتولى أن جاءه الأعمى وما يدريك لعله يزكى أويذكر فتنفعه الذكرى أما من استغنى فأنت له 

تصدى وما عليك ألا يزكى وأما من جاءك يسعى وهويخشى فأنت عنه تلهى كلا إنها تذكره فمن شاء 

ذكره في صحف مكرمه مرفوعة مطهرة بأيدى سفره كرام بررة قتل الإنسان ما أكفره من أي شئ 

خلقه من نطفة خلقه فقدره ثم السبيل يسره ثم أماتة فأقبره ثم إذا شاء أنشره كلا لما يقضى ما أمره 

فلينظر الإنسان الى طعامه إنا صببنا الماء صبا ثم شققنا الأرض شقا فأنبتنا فيها حبا وعنب وقضبا 

وزيتونا ونخلا وحدائق غلبا وفاكهة وأبا متاعا لكم ولأنعامكم فإذا جاءه الصاخة يوم يفر المرء من 

أخيه وأمه وأبيه وصاحبته وبنيه لكل إمرء شأن يغنيه وجوه يومئذ مسفره ضاحكه مستبشرة ووجوه 

يومئذ عليها غبره ترهقها قتره اولئك هم الكفرة الفجرة

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> 
> أأنتم أشد خلقا أم السماء بناها 
> رفع سمكها فسواها 
> و أغطش ليلها و أخرج ضحاها 
> و الأرض بعد ذلك دحاها 
> أخرج منها مائها و مرعاها 
> و الجبال أرساها 
> ...





الغالية: بنت الطنيجي

ثبتنا الله و إياك على طاعته،،،

أأنتم: ءأنتم

مائها: مآءها

الأنسان: الإنسان

فاما: فأما

فيما: فيمَ..فتحة على الميم و ليس مد بالألف

لم يلبثوا عشية: لم يلبثوا إلا عشية

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم "
> ثم إذا شاء أنشره
> كلا لما يقض ما امره
> فلينظر الانسان الى طعامه
> أنا صببنا الماء صبا 
> ثم شققنا الأرض شقا 
> "
> نسيت 
> برجع اكملها




الغالية: ^الود^

بارك الله فيك..وفي حفظك،،،

لا بأس يمكنك إعادة التسميع مرة أخرى  :Smile: 

حفظك سليم ،،،ولكن لا تنسي وضع الهمزة على بعض الكلمات،،،

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> عبس وتولى أن جاءه الأعمى وما يدريك لعله يزكى أويذكر فتنفعه الذكرى أما من استغنى فأنت له 
> 
> تصدى وما عليك ألا يزكى وأما من جاءك يسعى وهويخشى فأنت عنه تلهى كلا إنها تذكره فمن شاء 
> 
> ذكره في صحف مكرمه مرفوعة مطهرة بأيدى سفره كرام بررة قتل الإنسان ما أكفره من أي شئ 
> 
> خلقه من نطفة خلقه فقدره ثم السبيل يسره ثم أماتة فأقبره ثم إذا شاء أنشره كلا لما يقضى ما أمره 
> ...




الغالية: أم أحمد خالد

أعاننا الله و إياك على حفظ كتابه الكريم،،،،

أماتة: أماته .. بالهاء

إنا: أنا

عنب: عنبا

لكل إمرء شأن يغنيه:لكل امرء منهم يومئذ شأن يغنيه

مكرمة، مسفرة، ضاحكة...تكتب بالتاء المربوطة

اولئك: أولئك...الى: إلى

جاءه: جآءت

جزيت الجنة  :Smile:

----------


## ورده جوري

انا حفضت عم والنازعات وعبس

----------


## ورده جوري

يسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
(عم يتساءلون عن النبأ العظيم الذي هم فيه مختلفون كلا سيعلمون ثم كلا سيعلمون
الم نجعل الارض مهادا والجبال اوتادا وخلقناكم ازواجا وجعلنا نومكم سباتا وجعلنا الليل لباسا وجعلنا النهار معاشا
وبنينا فوقكم سبعا شدادا وجعلنا سراجا وهاجا وانزلنا من المعصرات ماءا ثجاجا لنخرج به حبا ونباتا وجنات الفافا
ان يوم الفصل كان ميقاتا يوم ينفخ في الصور فتاتون افواجا وفتحت السماء فكانت ابوابا وسيرت الجبال فكانت سرابا
أن جهنم كانت مرصادا للطاغين مئابا لابثين فيها احقابا لا يذوقون فيها بردا ولا شرابا ألا حميما وغساقا جزاء وفاقا أنهم كانوا لا يرجون حسابا وكل شئ احصيناه كتابا فذوقوا فلن نزيدكم ألا عذابا ان للمتقين مفازا حدائق واعنابا وكواعب اترابا وكاسا دهاقا لا يسمعون فيها لغوا ولا كذابا جزاءا من ربك عطاء حسابا رب السموات والأرض وما بينهما الرحمن لا يملكون منه خطابا يوم يقوم الروح والملئكة صفا لا يتكلمون ألا من اذن له الرحمن وقال صوابا
ذللك اليوم الحق فمن شاء اتخذ الي ربه مئابا انا انذرناكم عذابا قريبا يوم ينظر المرء ما قدمت يداه ويقول الكافر ياليتني كنت ترابا)

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> (عم يتساءلون عن النبأ العظيم الذي هم فيه مختلفون كلا سيعلمون ثم كلا سيعلمون
> الم نجعل الارض مهادا والجبال اوتادا وخلقناكم ازواجا وجعلنا نومكم سباتا وجعلنا الليل لباسا وجعلنا النهار معاشا
> وبنينا فوقكم سبعا شدادا وجعلنا سراجا وهاجا وانزلنا من المعصرات ماءا ثجاجا لنخرج به حبا ونباتا وجنات الفافا
> ان يوم الفصل كان ميقاتا يوم ينفخ في الصور فتاتون افواجا وفتحت السماء فكانت ابوابا وسيرت الجبال فكانت سرابا
> أن جهنم كانت مرصادا للطاغين مئابا لابثين فيها احقابا لا يذوقون فيها بردا ولا شرابا ألا حميما وغساقا جزاء وفاقا أنهم كانوا لا يرجون حسابا وكل شئ احصيناه كتابا فذوقوا فلن نزيدكم ألا عذابا ان للمتقين مفازا حدائق واعنابا وكواعب اترابا وكاسا دهاقا لا يسمعون فيها لغوا ولا كذابا جزاءا من ربك عطاء حسابا رب السموات والأرض وما بينهما الرحمن لا يملكون منه خطابا يوم يقوم الروح والملئكة صفا لا يتكلمون ألا من اذن له الرحمن وقال صوابا
> ذللك اليوم الحق فمن شاء اتخذ الي ربه مئابا انا انذرناكم عذابا قريبا يوم ينظر المرء ما قدمت يداه ويقول الكافر ياليتني كنت ترابا)





الغالية: ورده جوري

حياك الله معنا،،،وبارك فيك و غفر لك،،،

النبأ: النبإ

ماءا:ماءً

فتاتون: فتأتون...الهمزة

أن: إن،، ألا: إلا ،،أنهم: إنهم ....موضع الهمزة.

لا يرجون حسابا وكل شئ احصيناه كتابا: توجد آية ناقصة بين هاتين الآيتين

جزاءا: جزآءً

ذللك: ذلك

أختي: أتمنى وضع الهمزة على بعض الكلمات مثل: الأرض، ألم، أوتادا، أزواجا....الخ

كذلك أتمنى الانتباه إلى موضع الهمزة لأن وضعها في غير محلها يؤدي إلى اختلاف نطق الكلمة 
و بالتالي قد يؤدي إلى اختلاف المعنى,,,

جزيت الجنة  :Smile:

----------


## ورده جوري

شكرا للك اختي
بس غريبه انا كاتبه الايه اللي قلتي انها ناقصه
واشوفه فوق في كتابتي ليش ما طلعت عندج؟

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

> شكرا للك اختي
> بس غريبه انا كاتبه الايه اللي قلتي انها ناقصه
> واشوفه فوق في كتابتي ليش ما طلعت عندج؟







الغالية: ورده جوري

الآية الناقصة هي الآية 28،،، وضعت تحتها خظ لتميزيها:

" إنهم كانوا لايرجون حسابا (27) وكذبوا بآياتنا كذابا (28) وكل شيء أحصيناه كتابا (29)"

جزيت الجنة  :Smile:

----------


## ورده جوري

صحيح اختي شكرا للك
وبارك الله جهودك الطيبه

----------


## ورده جوري

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
( والنازعات غرقا والنشطات نشطا والسابحات سبحا والسابقات سبقا فالمدبرات أمرا يوم ترجف الراجفه تتبعها الرادفه قلوب يومئيذ واجفه أبصارها خاشعه يقولون أْانا لمردودون في الحافره أاذا كنا عظاما نخره قالوا تلك اذا كرة خاسره فانما هي زجرة واحده فاذا هم بالساهره هل اتاك حديث موسي اذا ناداه ربه بالوادي المقدس طوي أن أذهب الي فرعون أنه طغي وقل هل لك الي أن تزكي وأهديك الي ربك فترضي فأراه ألاية الكبري فكذب وعصي ثم ادبر يسعي فحشر فنادي فقال انا ربكم ألاعلي فأخذه الله نكال ألاخرة وألاولي ان في ذللك لعبرة لمن يخشي
أأنتم أشد خلقا أم السماء بناها رفع سمكها فسواها وأغطش ليلها وأخرج ضحاها وألارض بعد ذلك دحاها أخرج منها ماءها ومرعاها والجبال أرساها متاعا لكم ولأنعامكم
ْفاذا جاءت الطامة الكبري يوم يتذكر ألانسان ما سعي وبرزت ألجحيم لمن يري فأما من طغي وأثر الحياة الدنيا فان الجحيم هي المأوي وأما من خاف مقام ربه ونهي النفس عن الهوي فان الجنة هي المأوي يسئلونك عن الساعة أيان مرساها فيما انت من ذكراها الي ربك منتهاها انما انت منذر من يخشاها كأنهم يوم يرونها لم يلبثوا الا عشية أو ضحاها)

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> ( والنازعات غرقا والنشطات نشطا والسابحات سبحا والسابقات سبقا فالمدبرات أمرا يوم ترجف الراجفه تتبعها الرادفه قلوب يومئيذ واجفه أبصارها خاشعه يقولون أْانا لمردودون في الحافره أاذا كنا عظاما نخره قالوا تلك اذا كرة خاسره فانما هي زجرة واحده فاذا هم بالساهره هل اتاك حديث موسي اذا ناداه ربه بالوادي المقدس طوي أن أذهب الي فرعون أنه طغي وقل هل لك الي أن تزكي وأهديك الي ربك فترضي فأراه ألاية الكبري فكذب وعصي ثم ادبر يسعي فحشر فنادي فقال انا ربكم ألاعلي فأخذه الله نكال ألاخرة وألاولي ان في ذللك لعبرة لمن يخشي
> أأنتم أشد خلقا أم السماء بناها رفع سمكها فسواها وأغطش ليلها وأخرج ضحاها وألارض بعد ذلك دحاها أخرج منها ماءها ومرعاها والجبال أرساها متاعا لكم ولأنعامكم
> ْفاذا جاءت الطامة الكبري يوم يتذكر ألانسان ما سعي وبرزت ألجحيم لمن يري فأما من طغي وأثر الحياة الدنيا فان الجحيم هي المأوي وأما من خاف مقام ربه ونهي النفس عن الهوي فان الجنة هي المأوي يسئلونك عن الساعة أيان مرساها فيما انت من ذكراها الي ربك منتهاها انما انت منذر من يخشاها كأنهم يوم يرونها لم يلبثوا الا عشية أو ضحاها)




الأخت الكريمة: ورده جوري،،،

بارك الله فيك ،،،،

أولاً: توجد ملاحظة مهمة ألا وهي كتابتك للألف المقصورة (ى) إلى حرف الياء (ي)،،،
وهذا يؤدي إلى اختلاف نطق الكلمة،،،، حاولي نطق الكلمة في كلا الحالتين و ستلاحظين الفرق،،،
لونت لك هذه الكلمات باللون الأخضر، وتصحيحها " موسى، عصى، الكبرى، الأولى، يسعى، فنادى...الخ


والنشطات: و الناشطات

والسابقات: فالسابقات...حرف الفاء

يومئيذ: يومئذ ...لايوجد مد بالياء

أْانا: أَءِنا...أاذا: أَءِذا...أأنتم: ءَأَنتم...أثر: ءاثر

اذا ناداه : إذ ناداه

بالوادي: بالوادِ...كسرة على الدال وليس مد بالياء

أن أذهب : اذهب...بدون أن

أنه: إنه...ألانسان:الإنسان ....موضع الهمزة

وقل: فقل 

فترضي: فتخشى

فيما: فيمَ...فتحة على الميم وليس مد بالألف

ألجحيم: الجحيم...الأرض، الأية،الأخرة، الأولى...تكتب الهمزة على الألف الثانية وليست التي في أول الكلمة.

أتمنى وضع الهمزة على الكلمات مثل: إذا، فإنما، إلى ، أنا...الخ

الرادفة، الراجفة، خاشعة،واجفة،الحافرة...تنطق بالهاء ولكنها تكتب بالتاء المربوطة.

جزيت الجنة  :Smile:

----------


## ورده جوري

شكرا لك
وجزيت الجنه

----------


## المتفاااااائلة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

سامحوني خواتي تأخرت فتسميع وياكم بس ظروف
وان شاءالله إني أكمل معاكم
دعوااااتكم لي بشفاء وتفريج همي

----------


## المتفاااااائلة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
والنازعات غرقا،والنشطت نشطا،والسبحات سبحا،فالسبقت سبقا، فالمدبرات أمرا،يوم ترجف الراجفة، تتبعها الرادفة،قلوب يومئذ واجفة،أبصرها خاشعه،يقولون أءنا لمردودون في الحافره،أ ذا كنا عظما نخرة،قالوا تلك إذا كرة خاسرة،فإنما هي زجرة واحده، فإذا هم بالساهره، هل أئتك حديث موسى،إذا ناده ربه بالواد المقدس طوى،اذهب إلى فرعون إنه طغى،فقل هل لك إلى أن تزكى،وأهديك إلى ربك فتخشى ،فأره الأية الكبرى،فكذب وعصى، ثم أدبر يسعى ،فحشر فنادى، فقال أنا ربكم الأعلى،فأخذه الله نكال الأخرة والأولى،إن في ذلك لعبرة لمن يخشى،ءأنتم أشد خلقا أما السماء بنها ،ورفع سمكها فسواها،وأغطش ليلها وأخرج ضحها،والأرض بعد ذلك دحها، أخرج منها مآءها ومرعها،والجبال أرسها،متعا لكم ولأنعمكم،فإذا جآءت الطامة الكبرى،يوم يتذكر الإنسان ماسعى،وبرزت الجحيم لمن يرى،فأما من طغى ، وأثر الحيوة الدنيا،فإن الجحيم هي المأوى،وأما من خاف مقام ربه ونهى النفس عن الهوى ،فإن الجنة هي المأوى،يسئلونك عن الساعة أيان مرسها،فيم أنت من ذكرها،إلى ربك منتهها،إنما أنت منذر من يخشها،يوم يرونها كأنهم لم يلبثوا إلاعشية أوضحها

----------


## روعه_الامارات

عبس وتولى (1) أن جاءه الأعمى (2) ومايدريك لعله يزكى (3) أويذكر فتنفعه الذكرى(4) وأما من استغنى (5) فأنت له تصدى (6) وماعليك الا يزكي (7) وأما من جاءك يسعى (8) وهو يخشى (9) فأنت عنه تلهى (10) كلا إنها تذكرة (11) فمن شاء ذكره (12) في صحف مكرمة (13) مرفوعة مطهرة (14) بأيدي سفرة (15)

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> والنازعات غرقا،والنشطت نشطا،والسبحات سبحا،فالسبقت سبقا، فالمدبرات أمرا،يوم ترجف الراجفة، تتبعها الرادفة،قلوب يومئذ واجفة،أبصرها خاشعه،يقولون أءنا لمردودون في الحافره،أ ذا كنا عظما نخرة،قالوا تلك إذا كرة خاسرة،فإنما هي زجرة واحده، فإذا هم بالساهره، هل أئتك حديث موسى،إذا ناده ربه بالواد المقدس طوى،اذهب إلى فرعون إنه طغى،فقل هل لك إلى أن تزكى،وأهديك إلى ربك فتخشى ،فأره الأية الكبرى،فكذب وعصى، ثم أدبر يسعى ،فحشر فنادى، فقال أنا ربكم الأعلى،فأخذه الله نكال الأخرة والأولى،إن في ذلك لعبرة لمن يخشى،ءأنتم أشد خلقا أما السماء بنها ،ورفع سمكها فسواها،وأغطش ليلها وأخرج ضحها،والأرض بعد ذلك دحها، أخرج منها مآءها ومرعها،والجبال أرسها،متعا لكم ولأنعمكم،فإذا جآءت الطامة الكبرى،يوم يتذكر الإنسان ماسعى،وبرزت الجحيم لمن يرى،فأما من طغى ، وأثر الحيوة الدنيا،فإن الجحيم هي المأوى،وأما من خاف مقام ربه ونهى النفس عن الهوى ،فإن الجنة هي المأوى،يسئلونك عن الساعة أيان مرسها،فيم أنت من ذكرها،إلى ربك منتهها،إنما أنت منذر من يخشها،يوم يرونها كأنهم لم يلبثوا إلاعشية أوضحها



الغالية: المتفاااااائلة

حياك الله،،،  :Smile: 

أذا: أَءِذا

الساهرة، الحافرة، خاشعة: تكتب بالتاء المربوطة

إذا: إذ ناداه

أما : أم

يخشها،يوم: كأنهم يوم يرونها لم يلبثوا إلا عشية أو ضحها.


أختي لاحظت أنك أردت كتابة النص مثلما وجد في المصحف الشريف، ولكن توجد بعض الكلمات 
تنقصها المدود التي ترينها موجودة على شكل ألف مد صغيرة.

بارك الله فيك و غفر لك جزيتِ الجنة  :Smile:

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

> عبس وتولى (1) أن جاءه الأعمى (2) ومايدريك لعله يزكى (3) أويذكر فتنفعه الذكرى(4) وأما من استغنى (5) فأنت له تصدى (6) وماعليك الا يزكي (7) وأما من جاءك يسعى (8) وهو يخشى (9) فأنت عنه تلهى (10) كلا إنها تذكرة (11) فمن شاء ذكره (12) في صحف مكرمة (13) مرفوعة مطهرة (14) بأيدي سفرة (15)






الغالية: روعه_الامارات

بارك الله فيك و وفقك لكل خير،،،

وأما : أما 

الا يزكي: ألا يزكى...بالألف المقصورة


أسعدك الله في الدنيا و الآخرة  :Smile:

----------


## ورده جوري

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
(عبس وتولى أن جاءه الاعمي وما يدريك لعله يزكى أو يذكر فتنفعه الذكرى أما من أستغنى فأنت له تصدى وما عليك ألا يزكي وأما من جاءك يسعى وهو يخشي فأنت عنه تلهى كلا أنها تذكره فمن شاء ذكره في صحف مكرمه مرفوعة مطهرة بأيدي سفره كراما برره قتل الانسان ما أكفره من أي شئ خلقه من نطفة خلقه فقدره ثم السبيل يسره ثم أماته فأقبره ثم اذا شاء أنشره كلا لما يقض ما أمره
فلينظر الانسان الى طعامه أنا صببنا الماء صبا ثم شققنا ألارض شقا فانبتنا فيها حبا وعنبا وقضبا وزيتونا ونخلا وحدائق غلبا وفاكهة وأبا متاعا لكم ولأنعامكم
فاذا جاءت الصاخه يوم يفر المرء من أخيه وأمه وأبيه وصاحبته وبنيه لكل امرء منهم يومئذ شأن يغنيه وجوه يومئذ مسفره ضاحكة مستبشره ووجوه يومئذ عليها غبره ترهقها قتره اولئك هم الكفرة الفجره)

----------


## بنت الطنيجي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


عبس و تولى 
أن جاءه الأعمى 
و ما يدريك لعله يزكى 
أو يذكر فتنفعه الذكرى 
أما من أستغنى 
فأنت له تصدى 
و ما عليك ألا يزكى 
و أما من جاءك يسعى 
و هو يخشى 
فأنت عنه تلهى 
كلا إنها تذكره 
فمن شاء ذكره 
في صحف مكرمة
مرفوعة مطهرة 
بأيدي سفرة 
كراما برره 
قتل الإنسان ما أكفره 
من أي شيء خلقه 
من نطفة خلقه فقدره 
ثم السبيل يسره 
ثم أماته فأقبره 
ثم إذا شاء أنشره 
كلا لما يقض ما أمره
فلينظر الإنسان إلى طعامه 
أنا صببنا الماء صبا 
ثم شققنا الأرض شقا 
فأنبتنا منه حبا
و عنبا و قضبا 
و زيتونا و نخلا 
و حدائق غلبا
و فاكهة و أبّا 
متاعا لكم و لأنعامكم 
فإذا جاءت الصاخة 
يوم يفر المرء من أخيه
و أمه و أبيه 
و صاحبته و بنيه 
لكل إمرء يومئذ شأن يغنيه 
وجوه يومئذ مبصره 
ضاحكة مستبشره 
ووجوه يومئذ عليها غبره 
ترهقها قتره 
أولئك هم الكفرة الفجرة 


صدق الله العظيم

----------


## تاجرة عادية

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> (عبس وتولى أن جاءه الاعمي وما يدريك لعله يزكى أو يذكر فتنفعه الذكرى أما من أستغنى فأنت له تصدى وما عليك ألا يزكي وأما من جاءك يسعى وهو يخشي فأنت عنه تلهى كلا أنها تذكره فمن شاء ذكره في صحف مكرمه مرفوعة مطهرة بأيدي سفره كراما برره قتل الانسان ما أكفره من أي شئ خلقه من نطفة خلقه فقدره ثم السبيل يسره ثم أماته فأقبره ثم اذا شاء أنشره كلا لما يقض ما أمره
> فلينظر الانسان الى طعامه أنا صببنا الماء صبا ثم شققنا ألارض شقا فانبتنا فيها حبا وعنبا وقضبا وزيتونا ونخلا وحدائق غلبا وفاكهة وأبا متاعا لكم ولأنعامكم
> فاذا جاءت الصاخه يوم يفر المرء من أخيه وأمه وأبيه وصاحبته وبنيه لكل امرء منهم يومئذ شأن يغنيه وجوه يومئذ مسفره ضاحكة مستبشره ووجوه يومئذ عليها غبره ترهقها قتره اولئك هم الكفرة الفجره)


هلا فيج اختي ...

الاغطاء هي ::

يخشي = يخشى 

امرء = امْرِئٍ >>> ماعرفت انا اكتبة الا بنسخ ..


يزاج خيرر...وتابعي حفظ

----------


## تاجرة عادية

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> 
> عبس و تولى 
> أن جاءه الأعمى 
> و ما يدريك لعله يزكى 
> أو يذكر فتنفعه الذكرى 
> أما من أستغنى 
> فأنت له تصدى 
> ...



يزاج الله خيررر

إمرء = امْرِئٍ<><< ماعرفت اكتبة بالكيبورد فنسختهاااا ..

واصلي الحفظ ..

----------


## LoOdi

ابغي انظم وياكم .. 
وان شالله باجر بسمع سوره عبس .. 
عشان مااضيع

----------


## تاجرة عادية

> ابغي انظم وياكم .. 
> وان شالله باجر بسمع سوره عبس .. 
> عشان مااضيع


وكي ^_^ 

حياج

----------


## أم رواضي؟

ربي يوفقكم لفعل الخير

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

الجميع إن شاء الله،،،

تسلمين أختي أم رواضي،،،

 :Smile:

----------


## ورده جوري

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
(إذا الشمس كورت وإذا النجوم انكدرت واذا الجبال سيرت وإذا العشار عطلت وإذا الوحوش حشرت
وإذا البحار سجرت وإذا الموئدة سئلت باي ذنب قتلت وأذا الصحف نشرت وإذا الجحيم سعرت وأذا الجنة ازلفت علمت كل نفس ما أحضرت
فلا اقسم بالخنس الجوار الكنس والليل إذا عسعس والصبح إذا تنفس
إنه لقول رسول كريم ذي قوة عند ذي العرش مكين مطاع ثم امين وما صاحبكم بمجنون ولقد رأه بالأفق المبين وما هو علي الغيب بضنين وما هو بقول شيطان رجيم فأين تذهبون ان هو إلا ذكر للعالمين لمن شاء منكم أن يستقيم وما تشاءون إلا أن يشاء الله رب العالمين)

----------


## المتفاااااائلة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
عبس وتوالى ، أن جآءك الأعمى، ومايدريك لعله يزكى، أو يذكر فتنفعه الذكرى،وأما من استغنى، فأنت له تصدى،وماعليك الأن يتزكى،وأما من جآءك يسعى،وهو يخشى ،فأنت عنه تلهى، كلآ إنها تذكرة، فمن شاء ذكرة،في صحف مكرمة،مرفوعة مطهرة،بأيدي برارة

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> (إذا الشمس كورت وإذا النجوم انكدرت واذا الجبال سيرت وإذا العشار عطلت وإذا الوحوش حشرت
> وإذا البحار سجرت وإذا الموئدة سئلت باي ذنب قتلت وأذا الصحف نشرت وإذا الجحيم سعرت وأذا الجنة ازلفت علمت كل نفس ما أحضرت
> فلا اقسم بالخنس الجوار الكنس والليل إذا عسعس والصبح إذا تنفس
> إنه لقول رسول كريم ذي قوة عند ذي العرش مكين مطاع ثم امين وما صاحبكم بمجنون ولقد رأه بالأفق المبين وما هو علي الغيب بضنين وما هو بقول شيطان رجيم فأين تذهبون ان هو إلا ذكر للعالمين لمن شاء منكم أن يستقيم وما تشاءون إلا أن يشاء الله رب العالمين)



الغالية: ورده جوري،،،

بارك الله فيك...وثبتك على طاعته،،،

وإذا البحار سجرت وإذا الموئدة سئلت: توجد آية بين هاتين الآيتين.

الموئدة: الموءودة...هذه الواو مكتوبة واو صغيرة في المصحف.

بأي،أزلفت، أقسم، أمين... الهمزة

أذا: إذا ...موضع الهمزة

وإذا الصحف نشرت وإذا الجحيم سعرت: توجد آية بين هاتين الآيتين.

علمت كل نفس: علمت نفس ...بدون (كل)

علي: على

الغالية أتمنى مراجعة السورة مرة أخرى،،،ولك الحرية في كتابتها هنا أو لا...
ولكن أرجو مراجعتها قبل الانتقال إلى السورة التي تليها،،،

أسعدك الله في الدنيا و الآخرة  :Smile:

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> عبس وتوالى ، أن جآءك الأعمى، ومايدريك لعله يزكى، أو يذكر فتنفعه الذكرى،وأما من استغنى، فأنت له تصدى،وماعليك الأن يتزكى،وأما من جآءك يسعى،وهو يخشى ،فأنت عنه تلهى، كلآ إنها تذكرة، فمن شاء ذكرة،في صحف مكرمة،مرفوعة مطهرة،بأيدي برارة




الغالية: المتفااااائلة،،،

أعاننا الله و إياكِ على طاعته،،،

توالى: تولى

جآءك:جآءه

وأما: أما...بدون (و)

الأن يتزكى،: ألا يزكى

ذكرة: ذكره...تكتب و تنطق بالهاء

برارة: سفرة

أسعدكِ الله في الدنيا و الآخرة  :Smile:

----------


## ورده جوري

شكرا للك اختي
وبراجعها الليله اذا الله راد
وبكتبها لك غدا ان شاء الله

----------


## ورده جوري

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
(إذا الشمس كورت وإذا النجوم انكدرت وإذا الجبال سيرت وإذا العشار عطلت وإذا الوحوش حشرت
وإذا البحار سجرت وإذا النفوس زوجت وإذا الموءودة سئلت بأي ذنب قتلت وإذا الصحف نشرت وإذا السماء كشطت
وإذا الجحيم سعرت وإذا الجنة ازلفت علمت نفس ما أحضرت
فلا أقسم بالكنس الجوار الخنس والليل إذا عسعس والصبح إذا تنفس إنه لقول رسول كريم ذي قوة عند ذي العرش مكين مطاع ثم أمين وما صاحبكم بمجنون ولقد رءاه بالأفق المبين وما هوعلى الغيب بضنين وما هو بقول شيطان رجيم
فأين تذهبون إن هو إلا ذكر للعالمين لمن شاء منكم ان يستقيم وما تشاؤن إلا ان يشاء الله رب العالمين) 

يارب تطلع صح

----------


## ام احمد خالد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

إذا الشمس كورت 

وإذا النجوم انكدرت 

وإذا الجبال سيرت 

وإذا العشار عطلت 

وإذا الوحوش حشرت 

وإذا البحار سجرت 

وإذا الموءوده سئلت 

بأي ذنب قتلت 

وإذا الصحف نشرت 

وإذا السماء كشطت 

وإذا الجحيم سعرت 

والجنة أزلفت 

علمت نفس ما أحضرت 

فلا أقسم بالخنس 

الجوار الكنس 

والليل إذا عسعس 

والصبح إذا تنفس 

إنه لقول رسول كريم 

ذي قوة عند ذي العرش مكين 

مطاع ثم أمين 

وما صاحبكم بمجنون 

ولقد رأه في الأفق المبين 

وما هو على الغيب بضنين

وما هو بقول شيطان رجيم 

فأين تذهبون 

إن هو إلا ذكر للعالمين 

لمن شاء منكم أن يستقيم 

وما تشاءون إلا أن يشاء الله رب العالمين

----------


## ^الود^

اسمحولي خواتي اتاخرت لان النت انقطع :::: وكثرة الاشغال """"" 
ان شاء الله راح احفظ وارجع اسمع

----------


## ^الود^

(أنا صببنا الماء صبا . ثم شققنا الأرض شقا.فأنبتنا فيها حبا .وعنبا وقضبا. وزيتونا ونخلا.وحدائق غلبا.وفاكهة وأبا.متاعا لكم ولأنعامكم.فإذاجاءت الصاخة.يوم يفر المرء من أخيه.وأمه وابيه. وصاحبته وبنيه.لكل امرىء منهم يومئذ شأن يغنيه .وجوه يومئذ مسفرة.ضاحكة مستبشرة.ووجوه يومئذ عليها غيره.ترهقها قتره,اولئك هم الفجرة الكفرة

----------


## ^الود^

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
"إذا الشمس كورت. وإذا النجوم انكدرت .إذا الجبال سيرت. وإذا العشار عطلت .وإذاالوحوش حشرت. واذا النفوس زوجت؟ واذا الموؤودة سئلت .بإي ذنب قتلت .واذا الصحف نشرت. واذا السماء كشطت. واذا الجحيم سعرت .واذا الجنة ازلفت .علمت نفس ما احضرت.فلا أقسم بالخنس .الجوار الكنس.والليل إذا عسعس. والصبح اذا تنفس. إنه لقول رسول كريم. ذي قوة عند ذي العرش مكين. مطاع ثم امين. وما صاحبكم بمجنون. ولقد رءاه بالافق المبين. وما هو على الغيب بضنين. فأين تذهبون ان هو الا ذكر للمتقين. لمن شاء منكم ان يستقيم. وما تشاؤون الا أن يشاء الله رب العالمين.

----------


## ^الود^

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
إذ السماء انفطرت
وإذا الكواكب انتثرت
واذا البحار فجرت
وإذا القبور بعثرت
علمت نفس ماأحضرت وأخرت
يأيها الانسان ما غرك بربك الكريم
الذي خلقك فسواك فعدك
في أي صورة ماشآء ركبك
كلا بل تكذبون بالدين
وان عليكم لحافظين
كراما كاتبين

يعلمون ما تفعلون
إن الابرار لفي نعيم
وان الفجار لفي جحيم
يصلونها يوم الدين
وما هم عنها بغائبين
وما أدراك ما يوم الدين
يوم لا تملك نفس لنفس شيئا والامر يومئذ لله

----------


## المتفاااااائلة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
كرام برار،قتل الإنسان ما أكفره، من أي شيء خلقه، من نطفة خلقة فقدره،ثم السبيل يسرة،ثم أماته فأقبرة،ثم إذا شاء أنشرة،كلا لما يقض مآأمره،فلينظر اللإنسان إلى طعامه،أنا صببنا الماء صبا، ثم شققنا الأرض شقا،وأخرجنا منها حبا،وعنبا وقضبا،وزيتونا ونخلا،وحدآئق غلبا،وفاكهة وأبا


خواتي دعواااااتكم لي بشفاء وإني إن شاء الله أكمل وياكم

----------


## ورده جوري

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
(إذا السماء انكدرت وإذا الكواكب انتثرت وإذا البحار فجرت وإذاالقبور بعثرت علمت نفس ما قدمت وأخرت
ياأيها الإنسن ما غرك بربك الكريم الذي خلقك فسواك فعدلك في أي صورة ما شاء ركبك
كلا بل تكذبون بيوم الدين وإن عليكم حافظين كراما كاتبين يعلمون ما تفعلون
إن الابرار لفي نعيم وإن الفجار لفي جحيم يصلونها يوم الدين وما هم عنها بغائبين 
وما أدراك ما يوم الدين ثم ما أدراك ما يوم الدين 
يوم لا تملك نفس لنفس شيئا والامر يومئذ لله)

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> (إذا الشمس كورت وإذا النجوم انكدرت وإذا الجبال سيرت وإذا العشار عطلت وإذا الوحوش حشرت
> وإذا البحار سجرت وإذا النفوس زوجت وإذا الموءودة سئلت بأي ذنب قتلت وإذا الصحف نشرت وإذا السماء كشطت
> وإذا الجحيم سعرت وإذا الجنة ازلفت علمت نفس ما أحضرت
> فلا أقسم بالكنس الجوار الخنس والليل إذا عسعس والصبح إذا تنفس إنه لقول رسول كريم ذي قوة عند ذي العرش مكين مطاع ثم أمين وما صاحبكم بمجنون ولقد رءاه بالأفق المبين وما هوعلى الغيب بضنين وما هو بقول شيطان رجيم
> فأين تذهبون إن هو إلا ذكر للعالمين لمن شاء منكم ان يستقيم وما تشاؤن إلا ان يشاء الله رب العالمين) 
> 
> يارب تطلع صح




الغالية: ورده جوري،،،

بارك الله فيك و في حفظك،،،

فلا أقسم بالكنس الجوار الخنس: فلا أقسم بالخنس الجوار الكنس

ان: أن 

أسعدكِ الله في الدنيا و الآخرة :Smile:

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> إذا الشمس كورت 
> 
> وإذا النجوم انكدرت 
> 
> وإذا الجبال سيرت 
> 
> وإذا العشار عطلت 
> ...




الغالية: ام احمد خالد،،،

بارك الله فيك و في حفظك،،،

وإذا البحار سجرت وإذا الموءوده سئلت: توجد آية ناقصة بين هاتين الآيتين

والجنة:وإذا الجنة 

في الأفق: بالأفق

أسعدكِ الله في الدنيا و الآخرة  :Smile:

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

> (أنا صببنا الماء صبا . ثم شققنا الأرض شقا.فأنبتنا فيها حبا .وعنبا وقضبا. وزيتونا ونخلا.وحدائق غلبا.وفاكهة وأبا.متاعا لكم ولأنعامكم.فإذاجاءت الصاخة.يوم يفر المرء من أخيه.وأمه وابيه. وصاحبته وبنيه.لكل امرىء منهم يومئذ شأن يغنيه .وجوه يومئذ مسفرة.ضاحكة مستبشرة.ووجوه يومئذ عليها غيره.ترهقها قتره,اولئك هم الفجرة الكفرة





الغالية: ^الود^

حياكِ الله و بياكِ  :Smile: 

ابيه: أبيه

غيره: عليها غبرة ترهقها قترة

الفجرة الكفرة: أولئك هم الكفرة الفجرة

أسعدكِ الله في الدنيا و الآخرة  :Smile:

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> "إذا الشمس كورت. وإذا النجوم انكدرت .إذا الجبال سيرت. وإذا العشار عطلت .وإذاالوحوش حشرت. واذا النفوس زوجت؟ واذا الموؤودة سئلت .بإي ذنب قتلت .واذا الصحف نشرت. واذا السماء كشطت. واذا الجحيم سعرت .واذا الجنة ازلفت .علمت نفس ما احضرت.فلا أقسم بالخنس .الجوار الكنس.والليل إذا عسعس. والصبح اذا تنفس. إنه لقول رسول كريم. ذي قوة عند ذي العرش مكين. مطاع ثم امين. وما صاحبكم بمجنون. ولقد رءاه بالافق المبين. وما هو على الغيب بضنين. فأين تذهبون ان هو الا ذكر للمتقين. لمن شاء منكم ان يستقيم. وما تشاؤون الا أن يشاء الله رب العالمين.





الغالية: ^الود^،،،

بارك الله فيك و غفر لنا و لك،،،

الموؤودة : الموءودة...مكتوبة بخط صغير، هكذا كتبت في المصحف.

بإي: بأى...الهمزة فوق الألف

وما هو على الغيب بضنين. فأين تذهبون: توجد آية ناقصة بين هاتين الآيتين.

للمتقين: للعالمين 

أختي الفاضلة: أرجو أن تنتبهي لوضع الهمزة، مثل: إذا، أزلفت، أن ، إلا

أسعدكِ الله في الدنيا و الآخرة  :Smile:

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> إذ السماء انفطرت
> وإذا الكواكب انتثرت
> واذا البحار فجرت
> وإذا القبور بعثرت
> علمت نفس ماأحضرت وأخرت
> يأيها الانسان ما غرك بربك الكريم
> الذي خلقك فسواك فعدك
> في أي صورة ماشآء ركبك
> ...




الأخت الفاضلة: ^الود^

ثبتنا الله و إياك على طاعته،،،

أحضرت: ما قدمت

وما أدراك ما يوم الدين يوم لا تملك: توجد آية ناقصة بين هاتين الآيتين.

أختي الود...لا تنسي وضع الهمزة بارك الله فيك..

جزيتِ الجنة :Smile:

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> كرام برار،قتل الإنسان ما أكفره، من أي شيء خلقه، من نطفة خلقة فقدره،ثم السبيل يسرة،ثم أماته فأقبرة،ثم إذا شاء أنشرة،كلا لما يقض مآأمره،فلينظر اللإنسان إلى طعامه،أنا صببنا الماء صبا، ثم شققنا الأرض شقا،وأخرجنا منها حبا،وعنبا وقضبا،وزيتونا ونخلا،وحدآئق غلبا،وفاكهة وأبا
> 
> 
> خواتي دعواااااتكم لي بشفاء وإني إن شاء الله أكمل وياكم





الغالية: المتفاااائلة،،،

أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيكِ...

اللهم اشفي أختي المتفاااائلة واشفي مرضانا و مرضى المسلمين...

برار: بررة

خلقة، يسرة، فأقبرة، أنشرة: خلقه فقدره، يسره، فأقبره، أنشره..هذه الكلمات تكتب و تنطق بالهاء

اللإنسان: الإنسان...توجد لام زائدة

وأخرجنا منها: فأنبتنا فيها حبا

أسعدكِ الله في الدنيا و الآخرة  :Smile:

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> (إذا السماء انكدرت وإذا الكواكب انتثرت وإذا البحار فجرت وإذاالقبور بعثرت علمت نفس ما قدمت وأخرت
> ياأيها الإنسن ما غرك بربك الكريم الذي خلقك فسواك فعدلك في أي صورة ما شاء ركبك
> كلا بل تكذبون بيوم الدين وإن عليكم حافظين كراما كاتبين يعلمون ما تفعلون
> إن الابرار لفي نعيم وإن الفجار لفي جحيم يصلونها يوم الدين وما هم عنها بغائبين 
> وما أدراك ما يوم الدين ثم ما أدراك ما يوم الدين 
> يوم لا تملك نفس لنفس شيئا والامر يومئذ لله)




الغالية : ورده جوري،،،

جزاك الله خيراً،،،

انكدرت: انفطرت

بيوم الدين: بالدين

حافظين: لحافظين

الامر: الأمر

أسعدكِ الله في الدنيا و الآخرة  :Smile:

----------


## فيونكه فوشيه

خساارة توني اشوف الموضوع

----------


## ورده جوري

شكرا لكم لجهودكم معنا
والله يعينا علي طاعته

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

::: اللهم أعنا على ذكرك و شكرك و حسن عبادتك:::

 :Smile:

----------


## المتفاااااائلة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
وفاكهة وأبا،متعا لكم ولأنعمكم،فإذا جآءت الصاخة،يوم يفر المرء من أخيه، وأميه وأبيه،وصحيبتيه وبنيه،لكل امرى منهم يومئذ شأن يغنيه،وجوه يومئذ مسفرة،ضاحكة مستبشرة،وجوه يومئذ عليها غبرة،ترهقها قتره،أولئك هم الكفرة الفجرة

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> وفاكهة وأبا،متعا لكم ولأنعمكم،فإذا جآءت الصاخة،يوم يفر المرء من أخيه، وأميه وأبيه،وصحيبتيه وبنيه،لكل امرى منهم يومئذ شأن يغنيه،وجوه يومئذ مسفرة،ضاحكة مستبشرة،وجوه يومئذ عليها غبرة،ترهقها قتره،أولئك هم الكفرة الفجرة





الغالية: المتفااااائلة،،،،

بارك الله فيك...ورزقك بما تتمنين،،،

وصحيبتيه : وصاحبته

امرى: توجد همزة 

قتره: قترة

وجوه: و وجوه...حرف الواو

أسعدكِ الله في الدنيا و الآخرة  :Smile:

----------


## بنت الطنيجي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

إذا الشمس كورت 
و إذا النجوم إنكدرت 
و إذا الجبال سيرت 
و إذا العشار عطلت 
و إذا الوحوش حشرت 
و إذا البحار سجرت 
و إذا النفوس زوجت 
و إذا الموؤدة سئلت 
بأي ذنب قتلت 
و إذا الصحف نشرت 
و إذا السماء كشطت 
و إاذ الجحيم سعرت 
و إذا الجنة أزلفت 


صدق الله العظيم

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> إذا الشمس كورت 
> و إذا النجوم إنكدرت 
> و إذا الجبال سيرت 
> و إذا العشار عطلت 
> و إذا الوحوش حشرت 
> و إذا البحار سجرت 
> و إذا النفوس زوجت 
> ...




الغالية: بنت الطنيجي،،،،

جزاك الله خيراً،،،ورزقك بما تتمنين،،،

الموؤدة: المؤودة..مكتوبة واو صغيرة في المصحف
إاذ: إذا

أسعدكِ الله في الدنيا و الآخرة  :Smile:

----------


## المتفاااااائلة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
إذا الشمس كورت،وإذا النجوم انكدرت،وإذا الجبال سيرت ،وإذاالعشار عطلت ، وإذا الوحوش حشرت،وإذا البحار سجرت،وإذا النفوس زوجت،وإذا الموءدة سئلت،بأي ذنبا قتلت،وإذا الصحف نشرت،وإذا السماء كشطت،علمت نفس ماأحضرت،فلا أقسم بالخنس، والجوار الكنس

----------


## تاجرة عادية

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> إذا الشمس كورت،وإذا النجوم انكدرت،وإذا الجبال سيرت ،وإذاالعشار عطلت ، وإذا الوحوش حشرت،وإذا البحار سجرت،وإذا النفوس زوجت،وإذا الموءدة سئلت،بأي ذنبا قتلت،وإذا الصحف نشرت،وإذا السماء كشطت،(...........)علمت نفس ماأحضرت،فلا أقسم بالخنس، والجوار الكنس



سلام عليكم .. هلا اختي .. 
وإذاالعشار = وإذا العشار <<< لا يوجد مسافة بين كلمتين 
الموءدة = المؤودة
ذنبا = ذنب
(.............) = وإذا الجنة أزلفت >>> نسيتي اية .. 
ماأحضرت= ما أحضرت << لا يوجد مسافة بين كلمتين 


اتمنى الانتباة للأية المنسية .. وحاولي حفظها قبل البدء بتكملة 


وجزاج وجزانا الجنة ^_^

----------


## تاجرة عادية

*الحـــــــــــمد الله ، عدد خلقة ، ورضا نفسة , وزنة عرشة ، ومداد كلمته .. 

اللهـــــــــــم لا تجعل الدنـــــــــــيا أكبر همنـــــــــــــــــــــــــا ...*

----------


## المتفاااااائلة

ان شاءالله أختي ربي يعينا على حفظ كتابه
ويزاج ربي إنتي وشاطي الذكريات الفردوس من الجنة يااااااااااااااااارب

----------


## ورده جوري

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
(ويل للمطففين الذين إذا اكتالوا علي الناس يستوفون وإذا كالوهم أو وزنوهم يخسرون ألا يضن أولئك أنهم مبعوثون ليوم عظيم يوم يقوم الناس لرب العالمين
كلا إن كتاب الفجار لفي سجين وما أدراك ما سجين كتاب مرقوم يشهده المقربون ويل للمكذبين اللذين يكذبون بيوم الدين وما يكذب به إلا كل معتد أثيم إذا تتلى عليه أياتنا قال أسطير ألاولين
كلا بل ران علي قلوبهم ماكانوا يكسبون كلا إنهم عن ربهم يومئذ لمحجوبون كلا إنهم لصالوا الجحيم ثم يقال هذا الذي كنتم به تكذبون)

----------


## تاجرة عادية

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> (ويل للمطففين الذين إذا اكتالوا علي الناس يستوفون وإذا كالوهم أو وزنوهم يخسرون ألا يضن أولئك أنهم مبعوثون ليوم عظيم يوم يقوم الناس لرب العالمين
> كلا إن كتاب الفجار لفي سجين وما أدراك ما سجين كتاب مرقوم[COLOR="red"] يشهده المقربون ويل للمكذبين اللذين يكذبون بيوم الدين وما يكذب به إلا كل معتد أثيم إذا تتلى عليه أياتنا قال أسطير ألاولين
> كلا بل ران علي قلوبهم ماكانوا يكسبون كلا إنهم عن ربهم يومئذ لمحجوبون كلا إنهم لصالوا الجحيم ثم يقال هذا الذي كنتم به تكذبون)


سلام عليكم .. 
وهلا اختي ...

تكررت عندج هذا الغطاء الاملائي .. علي = على 
يشهده المقربون >>> لا توجد هذة الاية ...
اللذين = الذين
أيتنا = آياتنا
أسطير = أساطير
كلا = ثم <<< لم تذكر الاية كلمة كلا بل كلمة ثم 


*جزاج وجزانا الجنة .. اتمنى الحفظ من جديد لكي لا تنسي*

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

::: لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين:::

 :Smile:

----------


## *دبونهـ*

الله يوفقكم ان شاء الله و يسهل عليكم الحفظـ

----------


## umwadha

:: اللهم صل على محمد و على آل محمد كما صليت على إبراهيم و على آل إبراهيم

وبارك على محمد و على آل محمد كما باركت على إبراهيم و على آل إبراهيم 

إنك حميد مجيد::

----------


## umwadha

الحـــــــــــمد الله ، عدد خلقة ، ورضا نفسة , وزنة عرشة ، ومداد كلمته .. 

اللهـــــــــــم لا تجعل الدنـــــــــــيا أكبر همنـــــــــــــــــــــــــا ... 


الله يوفق الجميع

----------


## المتفاااااائلة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
إذا الشمس كورت،وإذا النجوم انكدرت،وإذا الجبال سيرت، وإذاالعشار عطلت،وإذاالوحوش حشرت،وإذا البحار سجرت ،وإذا النفوس زوجت،وإذا الموؤدة سئلت،بأي ذنب قتلت،وإذا الصحف نشرت،وإذا السماء كشطة،وإذا الجحيم سعرت، وإذا الجنة أزلفة،علمت نفس ماأحضرت،فلاأقسم بالخنس، الجوار الكنس،واليل إذا عسعس،والصبح إذا تنفس،وإنه لقول رسوله الكريم ،وذي قوة عند ذي العرش الكريم،مطاع ثم أمين،وماصاحبيكم بمجنون،ولقد رءاة بالأفق المبين،وماهو على الغيب بضنين،وماهوبشيطان رجيم،فأين تذهبون،إن هو إلاذكر من رب العالمين،لمن شآء منكم أن يستقيم،وماتشآءون إلا أن يشآءالله رب العلمين

----------


## ورده جوري

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
(كلا إن كتاب ألابرار لفي عليين وما أدراك ما عليون كتاب مرقوم يشهده المقربون إن ألابرار لفي نعيم تعرف في وجوههم نظرة النعيم يسقون من رحيق مختوم ختامه مسك وفي ذلك فليتنافس المتنافسون ومزاجها من تسنيم عينا يشرب منها المقربون
إن الذين أجرموا كانوا من الذين أمنوا يضحكون وإذا مروا بهم يتغامزون وإذا انقلبوا إلي أهلهم أنقلبوا فكهين وإذا رأوهم قالوا إن هؤلاء لظالون)

----------


## تاجرة عادية

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> إذا الشمس كورت،وإذا النجوم انكدرت،وإذا الجبال سيرت، وإذاالعشار عطلت،وإذاالوحوش حشرت،وإذا البحار سجرت ،وإذا النفوس زوجت،وإذا الموؤدة سئلت،بأي ذنب قتلت،وإذا الصحف نشرت،وإذا السماء كشطة،وإذا الجحيم سعرت، وإذا الجنة أزلفة،علمت نفس ماأحضرت،فلاأقسم بالخنس، الجوار الكنس،واليل إذا عسعس،والصبح إذا تنفس،وإنه لقول رسوله الكريم ،وذي قوة عند ذي العرش الكريم،مطاع ثم أمين،وماصاحبيكم بمجنون،ولقد رءاة بالأفق المبين،وماهو على الغيب بضنين،وماهوبشيطان رجيم،فأين تذهبون،إن هو إلاذكر من رب العالمين،لمن شآء منكم أن يستقيم،وماتشآءون إلا أن يشآءالله رب العلمين



السلام عليكم اختي ::: 

وإذاالعشار
وإذاالوحوش
ماأحضرت
فلاأقسم
وماصاحبيك
إلاذكر
وماهوبشيطان

كلمات اللي فوق من دون مسافة 


شآء = شاء
ماتشآءون = ما تشاؤون
يشآءالله = يشاء الله 
العلمين = العالمين


وإنه = انه
رسوله = رسول
وذي= ذي
رءاة = رآه


كشطة = كشطت 
أزلفة = أزلفت



هللا اختي 

هاي الاغطاء لازم مراعتاه .. ^_^

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

::: أستغفر الله العظيم الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم و أتوب إليه:::

----------


## تاجرة عادية

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> (كلا إن كتاب ألابرار لفي عليين وما أدراك ما عليون كتاب مرقوم يشهده المقربون إن ألابرار لفي نعيم تعرف في وجوههم نظرة النعيم يسقون من رحيق مختوم ختامه مسك وفي ذلك فليتنافس المتنافسون ومزاجها من تسنيم عينا يشرب منها المقربون
> إن الذين أجرموا كانوا من الذين أمنوا يضحكون وإذا مروا بهم يتغامزون وإذا انقلبوا إلي أهلهم أنقلبوا فكهين وإذا رأوهم قالوا إن هؤلاء لظالون)


سلام عليكم 

هلا اختي ... 


ومزاجها = ومزاجه
أمنوا = آمنوا
إلي = إلى 
لظالون = لضالون

هذي الاغطاء .. اتمنى مراعاتها 

يزاج ويزانا الجنة ^_^ 

واصلي حفظ سورة بقي 4 ايات ..

----------


## تاجرة عادية

لا حــــــــــــول ولا قــــــــــــوة الا بالله ....

----------


## ورده جوري

يالله احس المطففين صعبه

----------


## ريحانة الجنة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أنا بعد ابغي اشارك وياااااااااكم

اللهم اعنا على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## المتفاااااائلة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
يزاج الله خير الجزاء أختي تاجرة عادية 
وربي يتقبل منج أنتي شاطي الذكريات ومنا جميعا
ويجعل هذا العمل خالصا لوجهه 

بس اختي بعض الخطاء الي عندي هي جي مكتوبه فالمصحف

شآء = شاء
ماتشآءون = ما تشاؤون
يشآءالله = يشاء الله

تقبلي ودي واحترامي غاليتي

----------


## تاجرة عادية

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> يزاج الله خير الجزاء أختي تاجرة عادية 
> وربي يتقبل منج أنتي شاطي الذكريات ومنا جميعا
> ويجعل هذا العمل خالصا لوجهه 
> 
> بس اختي بعض الخطاء الي عندي هي جي مكتوبه فالمصحف
> 
> شآء = شاء
> ماتشآءون = ما تشاؤون
> ...



هلا اختي .. لقد تأكدت من المصحفة .. وجزاك الله خيرا ع التنبية .. واسمحي لي ... 

شكرا ^_^

----------


## تاجرة عادية

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> أنا بعد ابغي اشارك وياااااااااكم
> 
> اللهم اعنا على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك




هلا اختي .. ومرحبا بج .. 


ابدي مع الحملة .. ابدة من سورة الانشقاق ... 

^_^ 


ويوم تخلصين سور .. ردي للسور اللي مخلصينها بتسميع .. 

لا تنسين تحملين مرفق 


وجزاك الله خيرا

----------


## المتفاااااائلة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
إذا السماء انفطرت،وإذا الكواكب انتثرت،وإذا البحار فجرت ،وإذا القبور بعثرت،علمت نفس ماقدمت وأخرت،ياأيها الإنسان ماغرك بربك الكريم، الذي خلقك فسواك فعدلك،في أي صورة ماشآء ركبك،كلا بل تكذبون بيوم الدين،وإن عليكم حافظين،كراما كاتبين،يعلمون ماتفعلون،إن الأبرار لفي نعيم، وإن الفجار لفي جحيم،يصلونها يوم الدين،وماهم عنها بغائبين،وماأدراك مايوم الدين،ثم ماأدراك مايوم الدين،يوم لاتملك نفسا لنفس شيئآ والأمر يومئذ لله

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> إذا السماء انفطرت،وإذا الكواكب انتثرت،وإذا البحار فجرت ،وإذا القبور بعثرت،علمت نفس ماقدمت وأخرت،ياأيها الإنسان ماغرك بربك الكريم، الذي خلقك فسواك فعدلك،في أي صورة ماشآء ركبك،كلا بل تكذبون بيوم الدين، وإن عليكم حافظين،كراما كاتبين،يعلمون ماتفعلون،إن الأبرار لفي نعيم، وإن الفجار لفي جحيم،يصلونها يوم الدين،وماهم عنها بغائبين،وماأدراك مايوم الدين،ثم ماأدراك مايوم الدين،يوم لاتملك نفسا لنفس شيئآ والأمر يومئذ لله





الغالية: المتفااائلة،،،

ثبتنا الله و إياكِ على طاعته،،،

بيوم الدين: بالدين

حافظين: لحافظين

نفسا: نفسٌ لنفس

أسعدكِ الله في الدنيا و الآخرة  :Smile:

----------


## ام اياد4

انا بشارك ان شاء الله

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

حياكِ الله و بياكِ يا أم اياد،،،

بارك الله فيك...وغفر لكِ،،،،

 :Smile:

----------


## ام اياد4

اسمع من وين اختي

----------


## تاجرة عادية

سبحان الله وبحمده . سبحان الله العظيم ...

----------


## ام اياد4

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
عمَ يتسائلون - عن النبإ العظيم -الذي هم فيه مختلفون -كلا سيعلمون - ثم كلا سيعلمون -ألم نجعل الارض مهادا- والجبال أوتاد ا -وخلقناكم أزواجا - وجعلنا نومكم سباتا - وجعلنا الليل لباسا - وجعلنا النهارا معاشا - وبنينا فوقكم سبعا شدادا - وجعلنا سراجا وهاجا - وأنزلنا من المعصرات ماءا ثجاجا - لنخرج به حبا ونباتا - وجناتا ألفافا - إن يوم الفصل كان ميقاتا - يوم ينفخ في الصور فتأتون أفواجا - وفتحت السماء فكانت أبوابا - وسيرت الجبال فكانت سرابا - إن جهنم كانت مرصادا - للطاغين مئابا - لابثين فيها أحقابا - لا يذوقون فيها بردا ولا شرابا - إلا حميما وغساقا -جزاءا وفاقا - إنهم كانوا لا يرجون حسابا - وكذبوا بإياتنا كذابا- وكل شيئا أحصيناه كتابا - فذوقوا فلن نزيدكم إلا عذابا - إن للمتقين مفازا- حدائق وأعنابا - وكواعب أترابا - وكأسا دهاقا -لايسمعون فيها لغوا ولا كذابا -جزاءا من ربك عطاءا حسابا -رب السموات والارض ومابينهما الرحمن لا يملكون منه خطابا- يوم يقوم الروح والملائكة صفا لا يتكلمون الا من اذن له الرحمن وقال صوابا- ذلك اليوم الحق فمن شاء اتخذ الي ربه مئابا- إنا أنذرناكم عذابا قريبا -يوم ينظر المرء ماقدمت يداه- ويقول الكافر ياليتني كنت ترابا

----------


## ام اياد4

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
والنازعات غرقا- والنشطات نشطا- فالسابقات سبقا- فالمدبرات أمرا - يوم ترجف الراجفة- تتبعها الرادفة- قلوب يومئذا واجفة- أبصارها خاشعة - يقولون ءانا لمردودن في الحافرة- ءإذا كنا عظاما نخرة- قالو تلك إذا كرةا خاسرة-فإنما هي زجرة واحدة-فإذا هم بالساهرة- هل أتاك حديث موسي - إذ ناداه ربه بالوادي المقدس طوي-اذهب الي فرعون انه طغي- فقل هل لك إلا ان تزكي - وأهديك الي ربك فتخشي- فأراه الآية الكبري- فكذب وعصي ثم أدبر يسعي - فحشر فنادي -فقال انا ربكم الأعلي- فأخذه الله نكال الآخرة والأولي - ان ذلك لعبرة لمن يخشي - ءأنتم أشد خلقا أم السماء بناها- رفع سمكها فسواها- وأغطش ليلها وأخرج ضحاها - والأرض بعد ذلك دحاها- أخرج منها ماءاها ومرعاها - والجبال ارساها- متاعا لكم ولانعامكم- فّا جآءت الطآمة الكبري - يوم يتذكر الانسان ماسعي- وبرزت الجحيم لمن يري- فأما من طغي -وآثر الحياةة الدنيا - فإن الجحيم هي المأوي- وأما من خاف مقام ربه ونهي النفس عن الهوي_فإن الجنة هي المأوي -يسئلونك عن الساعة أيان مرساها - فيم انت من ذكراها- الي ربك منتهاها- إنما انت منذر من يخشاها - كأنهم يوم يرونها لم يلبثواإلا عشية او ضحاها

----------


## ام اياد4

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
عبس وتولي - ان جاءه الاعمي- ومايدريك لعله يزكي- او يذكر فتنفعه الذكري - اما من استغني -فانت له تصدي - وماعليك أل يزكي- وأما من جاءك يسعي وهو يخشي -فأنت عنه تلهي - كلا إنها تذكرة - فمن شاء ذكره - في صحف مكرمة- مرفوعة مطهرة- بأيدي سفرة كراما بررة - قتل الانسان مااكفره من اي شئ خلقه- من نطفة خلقه فقدره- ثم السبيل يسره - ثم اماته فأقبره - كلا لما يقض ماأمره- فلينظر الانسان الي طعامه- انا صببنا الماء صبا- ثم شققنا الارض شقا- فانبتنا فيها حبا- وعنبا وقضبا -وزيتونا ونخلا - وحدائق غلبا- وفاكهة وابا - متاعا لكم ولأنعامكم-فإذا جاءت الآخة- يوم يفر المرء من اخيه-وأمه وابيه وصاحبته وبنيه- لكل امرء منكم يومئذا شان يغنيه- وجوه يومئذا مسفرة ضاحكةا مستبشرة -ووجوه يومئذا عليها غبرة ترهقها قترة اولئك هم الكفرة الفجرة

----------


## بنت الطنيجي

إكمال سورة التكوير

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

و إذا الجحيم سعرت 
و إذا الجنة أزلفت 
علمت نفس ما أحضرت 
فلا أقسم بالخنس 
الجوار الكنس 
و الليل إذا عسعس 
و الصبح إذا تنفس 
إنه لقول رسول كريم 
ذي قوة عند ذي العرش مكين 
مطاع ثم أمين 
و ما صاحبكم بمجنون 
و لقد رآه بالأفق المبين
و ما هو على الغيب بضنين 
و ما هو بقول شيطان رجيم 
فأين تذهبون 
إن هو إلا ذكر للعالمين 
لمن أراد منكم أن يستقيم 
و ما تشائون إلا أن يشاء الله رب العالمين 


صدق الله العظيم

----------


## تاجرة عادية

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> عمَ يتسائلون - عن النبإ العظيم -الذي هم فيه مختلفون -كلا سيعلمون - ثم كلا سيعلمون -ألم نجعل الارض مهادا- والجبال أوتاد ا -وخلقناكم أزواجا - وجعلنا نومكم سباتا - وجعلنا الليل لباسا - وجعلنا النهارا معاشا - وبنينا فوقكم سبعا شدادا - وجعلنا سراجا وهاجا - وأنزلنا من المعصرات ماءا ثجاجا - لنخرج به حبا ونباتا - وجناتا ألفافا - إن يوم الفصل كان ميقاتا - يوم ينفخ في الصور فتأتون أفواجا - وفتحت السماء فكانت أبوابا - وسيرت الجبال فكانت سرابا - إن جهنم كانت مرصادا - للطاغين مئابا - لابثين فيها أحقابا - لا يذوقون فيها بردا ولا شرابا - إلا حميما وغساقا -جزاءا وفاقا - إنهم كانوا لا يرجون حسابا - وكذبوا بإياتنا كذابا- وكل شيئا أحصيناه كتابا - فذوقوا فلن نزيدكم إلا عذابا - إن للمتقين مفازا- حدائق وأعنابا - وكواعب أترابا - وكأسا دهاقا -لايسمعون فيها لغوا ولا كذابا -جزاءا من ربك عطاءا حسابا -رب السموات والارض ومابينهما الرحمن لا يملكون منه خطابا- يوم يقوم الروح والملائكة صفا لا يتكلمون الا من اذن له الرحمن وقال صوابا- ذلك اليوم الحق فمن شاء اتخذ الي ربه مئابا- إنا أنذرناكم عذابا قريبا -يوم ينظر المرء ماقدمت يداه- ويقول الكافر ياليتني كنت ترابا



سلام عليكم .. 

جزاءا = جزاء
ياليتني = يا ليتني >>> لا توجد مسافة بين كلمتين 

جزاج الجنة ^_^ 

واصلي الحفظ

----------


## ام احمد خالد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

إذا السماء انفطرت 

وإذا الكواكب انتثرت 

وإذا البحار فجرت 

وإذا القبور بعثرت 

علمت نفس ما قدمت وأخرت 

يا أيها الانسان ما غرك بربك الكريم 

الذي خلقك فسواك فعدلك 

في أي صورة ما شاء ركبك 

كلا بل تكذبون بالدين 

وإن عليكم لحافظين 

كراما كاتبين 

يعلمون ما تفعلون 

إن الأبرار لفي نعيم 

وإن الفجار لفي جحيم 

يصلونها يوم الدين 

وما هم عنها بغائبين 

وما أدراك ما يوم الدين 

ثم ما دراك ما يوم الدين 

يوم لا تملك نفس لنفس شيئا والأمر يومئذ لله

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> والنازعات غرقا- والنشطات نشطا- فالسابقات سبقا- فالمدبرات أمرا - يوم ترجف الراجفة- تتبعها الرادفة- قلوب يومئذا واجفة- أبصارها خاشعة - يقولون ءانا لمردودن في الحافرة- ءإذا كنا عظاما نخرة- قالو تلك إذا كرةا خاسرة-فإنما هي زجرة واحدة-فإذا هم بالساهرة- هل أتاك حديث موسي - إذ ناداه ربه بالوادي المقدس طوي-اذهب الي فرعون انه طغي- فقل هل لك إلا ان تزكي - وأهديك الي ربك فتخشي- فأراه الآية الكبري- فكذب وعصي ثم أدبر يسعي - فحشر فنادي -فقال انا ربكم الأعلي- فأخذه الله نكال الآخرة والأولي - ان ذلك لعبرة لمن يخشي - ءأنتم أشد خلقا أم السماء بناها- رفع سمكها فسواها- وأغطش ليلها وأخرج ضحاها - والأرض بعد ذلك دحاها- أخرج منها ماءاها ومرعاها - والجبال ارساها- متاعا لكم ولانعامكم- فّا جآءت الطآمة الكبري - يوم يتذكر الانسان ماسعي- وبرزت الجحيم لمن يري- فأما من طغي -وآثر الحياةة الدنيا - فإن الجحيم هي المأوي- وأما من خاف مقام ربه ونهي النفس عن الهوي_فإن الجنة هي المأوي -يسئلونك عن الساعة أيان مرساها - فيم انت من ذكراها- الي ربك منتهاها- إنما انت منذر من يخشاها - كأنهم يوم يرونها لم يلبثواإلا عشية او ضحاها





الأخت الفاضلة: ام اياد

بارك الله فيك،،،وغفر لك،،،

والنشطات نشطا- فالسابقات سبقا: توجد آية ناقصة بين هاتين الآيتين

النشطات: الناشطات

يومئذا: يومئذ...بدون الألف

ءانا : أَءِنا ....... ءإذا: أَءِذا

كرةا: كرةٌ

بالوادي: بالوادِ ...كسرة على الدال فقط

إلا ان: إلى أن

ماءاها: مآءها

فّا : فإذا

الحياةة: الحياة

أختي الكريمة: ستجدين أنه هناك بعض الكلمات لونتها باللون الأخضر،،، هذه الكلمات تكتب بالألف المقصورة و ليست بحرف الياء، و تصحيحها (مثل:موسى، عصى،الكبرى، الأولى، المأوى، الهوى، يخشى)، لاحظى الفرق اختي عند نطق الكلمة في كلا الحالتين.ستجدين فر ق في ذلك.

ملاحظة أخرى: أرجو كتابة همزة القطع على الكلمات، مثل:إلى، أنا ، أرساها...الخ

أسعدكِ الله في الدنيا و الآخرة  :Smile:

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> عبس وتولي - ان جاءه الاعمي- ومايدريك لعله يزكي- او يذكر فتنفعه الذكري - اما من استغني -فانت له تصدي - وماعليك أل يزكي- وأما من جاءك يسعي وهو يخشي -فأنت عنه تلهي - كلا إنها تذكرة - فمن شاء ذكره - في صحف مكرمة- مرفوعة مطهرة- بأيدي سفرة كراما بررة - قتل الانسان مااكفره من اي شئ خلقه- من نطفة خلقه فقدره- ثم السبيل يسره - ثم اماته فأقبره - كلا لما يقض ماأمره- فلينظر الانسان الي طعامه- انا صببنا الماء صبا- ثم شققنا الارض شقا- فانبتنا فيها حبا- وعنبا وقضبا -وزيتونا ونخلا - وحدائق غلبا- وفاكهة وابا - متاعا لكم ولأنعامكم-فإذا جاءت الآخة- يوم يفر المرء من اخيه-وأمه وابيه وصاحبته وبنيه- لكل امرء منكم يومئذا شان يغنيه- وجوه يومئذا مسفرة ضاحكةا مستبشرة -ووجوه يومئذا عليها غبرة ترهقها قترة اولئك هم الكفرة الفجرة





الغالية: ام اياد

ثبتنا الله و إياكِ على طاعته،،،

أل: ألا

كراما: كرامٍ....تنوين بالياء

شئ: شيء

ثم اماته فأقبره - كلا لما يقض ماأمره: توجد آية ناقصة بين هاتين الآيتين

الآخة: الصاخة

امرء منكم: امرئ منهم

يومئذا شان: يومئذ شأن ...بدون الألف في كلمة "يومئذ" ،،،وهمزة على الألف في كلمة "شأن"

ملاحظة: أختي ام اياد أرجو الانتباه إلى الألف المقصورة "ستلاحظينها باللون الأخضر" 
و همزة القطع (الأعمى، أن، أو، فأنت، أنا، أبا، أولئك، الإنسان، إلى..الخ).


أسعدكِ الله في الدنيا و الآخرة  :Smile:

----------


## ورده جوري

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
(إذا السماء انشقت وأذنت لربها وحقت وإذا الأرض مدت وألقت مافيها وتخلت وأذنت لربها وحقت
يأيها الإنسان إنك كاد إلى ربك كدح فملاقيه فأما من أوتي كتابه بيمينه فسوف يحاسب حسابا يسيرا وينقلب إلى أهله مسرورا
وأما من أوتي كتابه وراء ظهره فسوف يدعو ثبورا ويصلى سعيرا إنه كان في أهله مسرورا إنه ضن الن يحور
بلى إن ربه كان به بصيرا
فلا أقسم بالشفق والليل وما وسق والقمر إذا اتسق لتركبن طبقا عن طبق
فمالهم لا يؤمنون وإذا قرئ عليهم القرأن لا يسجدون بل الذين كفروا يكذبون والله أعلم بما يوعون فبشرهم بعذاب أليم إلا الذين أمنوا وعملوا الصالحات لهم أجر غير ممنون)

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

> إكمال سورة التكوير
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> و إذا الجحيم سعرت 
> و إذا الجنة أزلفت 
> علمت نفس ما أحضرت 
> فلا أقسم بالخنس 
> الجوار الكنس 
> ...




الأخت الغالية:بنت الطنيجي

أسأل الله العظيم أن يهبكِ من خيري الدنيا و الآخرة ،،،

تشائون: تشاءون

أسعدكِ الله في الدنيا و الآخرة  :Smile:

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> إذا السماء انفطرت 
> 
> وإذا الكواكب انتثرت 
> 
> وإذا البحار فجرت 
> 
> وإذا القبور بعثرت 
> ...




الأخت الغالية: ام احمد خالد،،،

أسأل الله العظيم أن يمن علينا و عليكِ بحفظ كتابه الكريم،،،، آمين

الانسان: الإنسان

دراك: أدراك

أسعدكِ الله في الدنيا و الآخرة  :Smile:

----------


## حـياتي أنـت

الله يوفقكم أدعولي أحفظ القرآن

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> (إذا السماء انشقت وأذنت لربها وحقت وإذا الأرض مدت وألقت مافيها وتخلت وأذنت لربها وحقت
> يأيها الإنسان إنك كاد إلى ربك كدح فملاقيه فأما من أوتي كتابه بيمينه فسوف يحاسب حسابا يسيرا وينقلب إلى أهله مسرورا
> وأما من أوتي كتابه وراء ظهره فسوف يدعو ثبورا ويصلى سعيرا إنه كان في أهله مسرورا إنه ضن الن يحور
> بلى إن ربه كان به بصيرا
> فلا أقسم بالشفق والليل وما وسق والقمر إذا اتسق لتركبن طبقا عن طبق
> فمالهم لا يؤمنون وإذا قرئ عليهم القرأن لا يسجدون بل الذين كفروا يكذبون والله أعلم بما يوعون فبشرهم بعذاب أليم إلا الذين أمنوا وعملوا الصالحات لهم أجر غير ممنون)




الأخت الفاضلة: ورده جوري،،،

أسأل الله العظيم أن يرزقك بما تتمنين،،،

كاد: كادح

كدح: كدحاً

ضن: ظن ألن يحور...حرف الظاء + همزة القطع على كلمة "ألن"

القرأن: القرآن....أمنوا:آمنوا

الغالية: ورده جوري احرصي دائماً على مراجعة السور الماضية بارك الله فيك.

أسعدكِ الله في الدنيا و الآخرة  :Smile:

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

الأخت الفاضلة: حياتي إنت


تستطعين مشاركتنا هنا لحفظ جزء عم أو مراجعته ....ونحن هنا للمساعدة  :Smile: 

أسأل الله العظيم أن يمن علينا و عليكِ و على المسلمين و المسلمات بحفظ كتابه الكريم و أن يجعله حجة لنا لا علينا،،


أسعدكِ الله في الدنيا و الآخرة  :Smile:

----------


## ورده جوري

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
(والسماء ذات البروج واليوم الموعود وشاهد ومشهود
قتل أصحاب ألأخدود النار ذات الوقود إذهم عليها قعود وهم على ما يفعلون بالمؤمنين شهود
وما نقموا منهم إلا أن يؤمنوا بالله العزيز الحميد ألذي له ما في السموات وألأرض والله على كل شئ شهيد
إن الذين فتنوا المؤمنين والمؤمنات ثم لم يتوبوا فلهم عذاب جهنم ولهم عذاب الحريق
إن الذين أمنوا وعملوا الصالحات لهم جنات تجري من تحتها ألأنهار خالدين فيها ذلك الفوز الكبير
إن ربك هو يبطش ويعيد
فعال لما يريد وهوالغفور الودود ذو العرش المجيد هل أتاك حديث الجنود فرعون وثمود بل ألذين كفروا في تكذيب والله من ورائهم محيط بل هو قرآن مجيد في لوح محفوظ)

----------


## تاجرة عادية

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> (والسماء ذات البروج واليوم الموعود وشاهد ومشهود
> قتل أصحاب ألأخدود النار ذات الوقود إذهم عليها قعود وهم على ما يفعلون بالمؤمنين شهود
> وما نقموا منهم إلا أن يؤمنوا بالله العزيز الحميد ألذي له [COLOR="red"]ما في [/COLOR)](.... )السموات وألأرض والله على كل شئ شهيد
> إن الذين فتنوا المؤمنين والمؤمنات ثم لم يتوبوا فلهم عذاب جهنم ولهم عذاب الحريق
> إن الذين أمنوا وعملوا الصالحات لهم جنات تجري من تحتها ألأنهار خالدين فيها ذلك الفوز الكبير
> إن ربك هو يبطش ويعيد
> فعال لما يريد وهوالغفور الودود ذو العرش المجيد (.....)هل أتاك حديث الجنود فرعون وثمود بل ألذين كفروا في تكذيب والله من ورائهم محيط بل هو قرآن مجيد في لوح محفوظ)






سلام عليكم اختي .:

إذهم>>> مسافة بين كلمتين 
ألذي>>> من دون همزة الف
ما في>>> لم تذكر في الاية 
(....) = ملك <<< نسيت الكلمة ..
السموات= السماوات
وألأرض= والأرض 
خالدين << لم تذكر في الاية 
ربك هو = بطش ربك لشديد

بعد جي خربطت في الايات .. 

وهي كالتالي : 

ان بطش لربك لشديد ، إنه هو يبدىء ويعيد ، 

(....)= فعال لما يريد>>> نتي حافظة الاية عكس ,, ومكانها صحيح بعد الاية ذو العرش المجيد 


ألذين = الذين ,. 



اتمنى حفظ السورة من جديد .. لانه نسيتي كلمات + اضفتي كلمات + عكست ايات .. وهذا لا يصح في القران .. ولذلك اعادة الحفظ هو الافضل 

وشكرا لك .. 

^_^

----------


## المتفاااااائلة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
ويل للمطففين،الذين إذا أكتالوا على الناس يستوفون،وإذا كالوهم أو وزنوهم يخسرون،ألايظن أولئك أنهم مبعوثون،ليوم عظيم،يوم يقوم الناس لرب العالمين، كلا إن كتاب الفجار لفي سجين ، وماأدراك مآسجين،كتاب مرقوم،ويل يومئذ للمكذبين،الذين يكذبون بيوم الدين،ومايكذب به إلاكل معتداأثيم،وإذاتتلى عليه أيتنا قال أسطير الأولين،كلا بل ران على قلوبهم ماكانوا يكسبون،كلا إنهم عن ربهم يومئذ لمحجوبون

----------


## تاجرة عادية

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> ويل للمطففين،الذين إذا أكتالوا على الناس يستوفون،وإذا كالوهم أو وزنوهم يخسرون،ألايظن أولئك أنهم مبعوثون،ليوم عظيم،يوم يقوم الناس لرب العالمين، كلا إن كتاب الفجار لفي سجين ، وماأدراك [COLOR="red"]مآسجين[/COLOR]،كتاب مرقوم،ويل يومئذ للمكذبين،الذين يكذبون بيوم الدين،ومايكذب به إلاكل معتداأثيم،[COLOR="blue"]وإذاتتلى[/COLOR] عليه [COLOR="red"]أيتنا[/COLOR] قال أسطير الأولين،كلا بل ران على قلوبهم ماكانوا يكسبون،كلا إنهم عن ربهم يومئذ لمحجوبون


سلام عليكم 

وهلا : 


اللي بلون الازرق .. مسافة بين كلمتين .. 

اما باللون الاحمر اغطاء املائية .. 

مآسجين = ماسجين 
وإذا >>> لا توجد حرف واو 



والى الامام دائما

----------


## بنت الطنيجي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


إذا السماء أنفطرت 
و إذا الكواكب أنتثرت 
و إذا البحار فجرت 
و إذا القبور بعثرت 
علمت نفس ما قدمت و أخرت 
يا أيها الإنسان ما غرك بربك الكريم 
الذي خلقك فسواك فعدلك 
في أي صورة ما شاء ركبك 
كلا بل تكذبون بالدين 
و إنا عليكم لحافظين 
كراما كاتبين 
إن الأبرار لفي نعيم 
و إن الفجار لفي جحيم 
يصلونها يوم الدين 
و ما أنتم عنها بغائبين 
و ما أدراك ما يوم الدين 
ثم ما أدراك ما يوم الدين 
يوم لا تملك نفس لنفس شيئا 
و الأمر يومئذ لله ...



صدق الله العظيم

----------


## حصوصه الحلوه

ابغي اشارك بس شو السالفه

----------


## عذاري الدار

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أنا بعد ابا اشارك وياااااااااكن

اللهم اعنا على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> 
> إذا السماء أنفطرت 
> و إذا الكواكب أنتثرت 
> و إذا البحار فجرت 
> و إذا القبور بعثرت 
> علمت نفس ما قدمت و أخرت 
> يا أيها الإنسان ما غرك بربك الكريم 
> ...




الغالية: بنت الطنيجي،،،،

غفر الله لنا و لك،،،

انفطرت، انتثرت:تكتب بدون الهمزة.

إنا: إن ...عليها شدة و حكمها غنة بمقدار حركتين. 

كراما كاتبين إن الأبرار لفي نعيم : توجد آية ناقصة بين هاتين الآيتين.

و ما أنتم: و ماهم 

أسعدكِ الله في الدنيا و الآخرة  :Smile:

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

أخواتي الكريمات،،،

حصوصه حلوة ... عذاري الدار

أسعدتني رغبتكما في الانضمام معنا،،،

أرسلت لكما رسالة خاصة توضح كيفية المشاركة،،،

حياكن الله  :Smile:

----------


## ^الود^

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
"ويل للمطففين، الذين إذا اكتالوا على الناس يستوفون، وإذا كالوهم أو وزنوهم يخسرون، ألا يظن أولئك أنهم مبعوثون،ليوم عظيم، يوم يقوم الناس لرب العالمين،كلا ان كتاب الفجار لفي سجين،وما أدراك ما سجين،كتاب مرقوم،ويل يومئذ للمكذبين،الذين يكذبون بيوم الدين،وما يكذب به إلا كل معتد اثيم .

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> "ويل للمطففين، الذين إذا اكتالوا على الناس يستوفون، وإذا كالوهم أو وزنوهم يخسرون، ألا يظن أولئك أنهم مبعوثون،ليوم عظيم، يوم يقوم الناس لرب العالمين،كلا ان كتاب الفجار لفي سجين،وما أدراك ما سجين،كتاب مرقوم،ويل يومئذ للمكذبين،الذين يكذبون بيوم الدين،وما يكذب به إلا كل معتد اثيم .





الأخت الغالية: ^الود^ ،،،

بارك الله فيك و غفر لك،،،

إن، أثيم...الهمزة

حفظك سليم .... أسعدكِ الله في الدنيا و الآخرة  :Smile:

----------


## المتفاااااائلة

أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم
كلا إنهم عن ربهم يومئذ لمحجوبون،ثم إنهم لصالوا الجحيم،ثم يقال هذا الذي كنتم به تكذبون،كلا إن كتاب الأبرار لفي عليين، وماأدراك ماعليون،كتاب مرقوم،يشهده المقربون،إن الأبرار لفي نعيم،على الأرآئك ينظرون،وتعرف في وجوههم نضرة النعيم،يسقون من رحيق مختوم،ختامه مسك وبعد ذلك فليتنافس المتنافسون

----------


## المتفاااااائلة

استغفر الله الذي لاإله إلاهو الحي القيوم وأتوب إليه

اذكروا الله وصلوا ع النبي

----------


## تاجرة عادية

> أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم
> كلا إنهم عن ربهم يومئذ لمحجوبون،ثم إنهم لصالوا الجحيم،ثم يقال هذا الذي كنتم به تكذبون،كلا إن كتاب الأبرار لفي عليين، وماأدراك ماعليون،كتاب مرقوم،يشهده المقربون،إن الأبرار لفي نعيم،على الأرآئك ينظرون،وتعرف في وجوههم نضرة النعيم،يسقون من رحيق مختوم،ختامه مسك وبعد ذلك فليتنافس المتنافسون





هلا اختي :: 

و >>> لم تذكر في الااية الكريمة 
وبعد = وفي 

يزاج خير ^_^ 

واللهم صلى ع سيدنا محمد وعلى اصحابة اجمعين

----------


## ورده جوري

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
(والسمآء ذات البروج واليوم الموعود قتل أصحاب الأخدود النار ذات الوقود إذ هم عليها قعود وهم على ما يفعلون بالمؤمنين شهود
وما نقموا منهم إلا أن يؤمنوا بالله العزيز الحميد الذي له ملك السماوات والأرض والله على كل شيء شهيد
إن الذين فتنوا المؤمنين والمؤمنات ثم لم يتوبوا فلهم عذاب جهنم ولهم عذاب الحريق
إن الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات لهم جنات تجري من تحتها الأنهار ذلك الفوز الكبير
إن بطش ربك لشديد إنه هو يبدئ ويعيد وهو الغفور الودود ذو العرش المجيد فعال لما يريد هل أتاك حديث الجنود فرعون وثمود بل الذين كفروا في تكذيب والله من وراءهم محيط بل هو قرءان مجيد في لوح محفوظ)

----------


## ورده جوري

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
(والسمآء والطارق ومآ أدراك ما الطارق النجم الثاقب إن كل نفس لما عليها حافظ
فلينظر ألإنسان مما خلق خلق من مآء دافق يخرج من بين الصلب والترائب إنا على رجعه لقادر يوم تبلى السرائر
فما له من قوة ولا ناصر والسمآء ذات الرجع والأرض ذات الصدع إنه لقول فصل وما هو بالهزل إنهم يكيدون كيدا وأكيد كيدا فمهل الكافرين أمهلهم رويدا)

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> (والسمآء ذات البروج واليوم الموعود قتل أصحاب الأخدود النار ذات الوقود إذ هم عليها قعود وهم على ما يفعلون بالمؤمنين شهود
> وما نقموا منهم إلا أن يؤمنوا بالله العزيز الحميد الذي له ملك السماوات والأرض والله على كل شيء شهيد
> إن الذين فتنوا المؤمنين والمؤمنات ثم لم يتوبوا فلهم عذاب جهنم ولهم عذاب الحريق
> إن الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات لهم جنات تجري من تحتها الأنهار ذلك الفوز الكبير
> إن بطش ربك لشديد إنه هو يبدئ ويعيد وهو الغفور الودود ذو العرش المجيد فعال لما يريد هل أتاك حديث الجنود فرعون وثمود بل الذين كفروا في تكذيب والله من وراءهم محيط بل هو قرءان مجيد في لوح محفوظ)




الأخت الفاضلة: ورده جوري،،،،

بارك الله فيك..و وفقك لكل خير ،،،

واليوم الموعود قتل أصحاب الأخدود:توجد آية ناقصة بين هاتين الآيتين.

وراءهم: ورائهم

قرءان: قرآن

أسعدكِ الله في الدنيا و الآخرة  :Smile:

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> (والسمآء والطارق ومآ أدراك ما الطارق النجم الثاقب إن كل نفس لما عليها حافظ
> فلينظر ألإنسان مما خلق خلق من مآء دافق يخرج من بين الصلب والترائب إنا على رجعه لقادر يوم تبلى السرائر
> فما له من قوة ولا ناصر والسمآء ذات الرجع والأرض ذات الصدع إنه لقول فصل وما هو بالهزل إنهم يكيدون كيدا وأكيد كيدا فمهل الكافرين أمهلهم رويدا)






الغالية: ورده جوري،،،

بارك الله فيك و سدد على طريق الخير خطاكِ،،،

ألإنسان: الإنسان

الله يبارك لك حفظك سليم ماشاء الله،، لا تنسي أختي الحبيبة المراجعة المستمرة...

أسعدكِ الله في الدنيا و الآخرة  :Smile:

----------


## ورده جوري

شكرا لجهودكم معنا

----------


## تاجرة عادية

*سبحــــــــــــــــان الله وبحمده .... 

الله أكبر وسبحان الله والحمد الله ولا الة الا انت*

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

::: لا إله إلا أنت سبحانكـ إني كنت من الظالمين:::

 :Smile:

----------


## تاجرة عادية

*الله أكبر ـ سبحان الله _ والحمد الله _ ولا اله الا انت*

----------


## بنت الطنيجي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 


ويل للمطففين 
الذين يكتالون للناس يستوفون 
و إذا كالوهم أو وزنوهم يخسرون 
ألا يظن أولئك أنهم مبعوثون 
ليوم عظيم 
يوم يقوم الناس لرب العالمين 
إن كتاب الفجار لفي سجين 
و ما أدراك ما سجين 
كتب مرقوم 
ويل يومئذ للمكذبين 
الذين يكذبون بالدين 
و ما يكذب به إلا كل معتد أثيم
إذا تتلى عليه آياتنا قال أساطير الأولين 
كلا بل ران على قلوبهم ما كانوا يكسبون 
كلا إنهم عن ربهم يومئذ لمحجوبون
ثم إنهم لصالوا الجحيم 
ثم يقال هذا الذي كنتم به تكذبون
إن كتب الأبرار لفي عليين 
و ما أدراك ما عليين 
كتب مرقوم 


صدق الله العظيم

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> 
> ويل للمطففين 
> الذين يكتالون للناس يستوفون 
> و إذا كالوهم أو وزنوهم يخسرون 
> ألا يظن أولئك أنهم مبعوثون 
> ليوم عظيم 
> يوم يقوم الناس لرب العالمين 
> ...





الأخت الفاضلة: بنت الطنيجي،،،

بارك الله فيك و غفر لك،،،

الذين يكتالون للناس: الذين إذا اكتالوا على الناس يستوفون

إن كتاب: كلا إن كتاب 

بالدين: بيوم الدين

إن كتب: كلا إن كتاب

عليين: عليون

أسعدكِ الله في الدنيا و الآخرة  :Smile:

----------


## ام احمد خالد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

ويل للمطففين 

الذين إذا اكتالوا على الناس يستوفون 

وإذا كالوهم أو وزنوهم يخسرون 

ألا يظن أولئك أنهم مبعوثون 

ليوم عظيم

يوم يقوم الناس لرب العالمين 

كلا إن كتاب الفجار لفي سجين 

وما أدراك ماسجين 

كتاب مرقوم 

ويل يومئذ للمكذبين الذين يكذبون بيوم الدين 

وما يكذب به إلا كل معتدا أثيم 

إذا تتلى عليه أياتنا قال أساطير الأولين 

كلا بل ران على قلوبهم ما كانوا يكسبون 

كلا إنهم عن ربهم يومئذ لمحجوبون 

ثم إنهم لصالوا الجحيم 

ثم يقال هذا الذي كنتم به تكذبون 

كلا إن كتاب الأبرار لفي عليين 

وما أدراك ما عليون 

كتاب مرقوم 

يشهده المقربون

إن الأبرار لفي نعيم 

على الأرائك ينظرون 

تعرف في وجوههم نضرت النعيم 

يسقون من رحيق مختوم 

ختامة مسك وفي ذلك فليتنافس المتنافسون 

ومزاجه من تسنيم 

عينا يشرب بها المقربون 

إن الذين أجرموا من الذين أمنوا كانوا يضحكون 

وإذا مروا بهم يتغامزون 

وإذا انقلبوا الى أهلهم انقلبوا فكهين 

وإذا رأوهم قالوا إن هؤلاء لضالون 

فاليوم الذين أمنوا من الكفار يضحكون 

على الأرائك ينظرون 

هل ثوب الكفار ما كانوا يفعلون

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

تعرف في وجوههم نضرت النعيم 

يسقون من رحيق مختوم 

ختامة مسك وفي ذلك فليتنافس المتنافسون 

ومزاجه من تسنيم 

عينا يشرب بها المقربون 

إن الذين أجرموا من الذين أمنوا كانوا يضحكون 

وإذا مروا بهم يتغامزون 

وإذا انقلبوا الى أهلهم انقلبوا فكهين 

وإذا رأوهم قالوا إن هؤلاء لضالون 

فاليوم الذين أمنوا من الكفار يضحكون




الغالية: أم أحمد خالد،،،

بارك الله فيك...وغفر لكِ،،،،

معتدا: معتدٍ

أياتنا: آياتنا

نضرت: نضرة....تاء مربوطة

ختامة: ختامه...تكتب و تنطق بالهاء

أجرموا من الذين : إن الذين أجرموا كانوا من الذين آمنوا يضحكون

وإذا رأوهم قالوا إن هؤلاء لضالون فاليوم الذين أمنوا من الكفار يضحكون: توجد آية ناقصة بين هاتين الآيتين.


أسعدكِ الله في الدنيا و الآخرة  :Smile:

----------


## ام احمد خالد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

إذا السماء انشقت 
وأذنت لربها وحقت 
وإذا الأرض مدت 
وألقت ما فيها وتخلت 
وأذنت لربها وحقت 
ياأيها الانسان إنك كادح الى ربك كدحا فملاقيه
فأما من أوتي كتابه بيمينه 
فسوف يحاسب حسابا يسيرا 
وينقلب الى أهله مسرورا 
وأما من أوتي كتابه وراء ظهره 
فسوف يدعوا ثبورا ويصلا سعيرا 
إنه كان في أهله مسرورا 
إنه ظن أن لن يحورا 
بلى إن ربه كان به بصيرا 
فلا أقسم بالشفق 
والليل إذا وسق 
والقمر إذا اتسق 
لتركبن طبقا عن طبق 
فما لهم لا يؤمنون
وإذا قرئ عليهم القران لا يسجدون 
بل الذين كفروا يكذبون 
والله أعلم بما يوعون 
فبشرهم بعذاب أليم 
إلا الذين منوا وعملوا الصالحات لهم أجر غير ممنون

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> إذا السماء انشقت 
> وأذنت لربها وحقت 
> وإذا الأرض مدت 
> وألقت ما فيها وتخلت 
> وأذنت لربها وحقت 
> ياأيها الانسان إنك كادح الى ربك كدحا فملاقيه
> فأما من أوتي كتابه بيمينه 
> ...






الأخت الفاضلة: أم أحمد خالد،،،،

أسأل الله العظيم أن يتقبل منا و منكِ صالح الأعمال،،،

الانسان: الإنسان

يدعوا: يدعو....بدون الألف

ويصلا : ويصلى 

يحورا: يحور ... بدون مد الألف

إذا وسق : والليل و ما وسق

القران: القرآن

أسعدكِ الله في الدنيا و الآخرة  :Smile:

----------


## ورده جوري

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
(سبح أسم ربك الأعلى الذي خلق فسوى والذي قدر فهدى والذي أخرج المرعى فجعله غثاء أحوي سنقرئك فلا تنسى
إلا ما شاء الله إنه يعلم الجهر وما يخفى ونيسرك لليسرى فذكر إن نفعت الذكرى سيذكر من يخشى ويتجنبها الأشقى الذي يصلى النار الكبرى ثم لا يموت فيها ولا يحيا قد أفلح من تزكى وذكر اسم ربه فصلى بل تؤثرون الحياة الأولى
والأخرة خير وأبقى إن ذلك في الصحف الأولى صحف إبراهيم وموسى

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> (سبح أسم ربك الأعلى الذي خلق فسوى والذي قدر فهدى والذي أخرج المرعى فجعله غثاء أحوي سنقرئك فلا تنسى
> إلا ما شاء الله إنه يعلم الجهر وما يخفى ونيسرك لليسرى فذكر إن نفعت الذكرى سيذكر من يخشى ويتجنبها الأشقى الذي يصلى النار الكبرى ثم لا يموت فيها ولا يحيا قد أفلح من تزكى وذكر اسم ربه فصلى بل تؤثرون الحياة الأولى
> والأخرة خير وأبقى إن ذلك في الصحف الأولى صحف إبراهيم وموسى





الأخت الفاضلة: ورده جوري،،،

بارك الله فيكِ و غفر لكِ،،،،

أسم: اسم

أحوي: أحوى

الأولى: الدنيا

إن ذلك في الصحف : إن هذا لفي الصحف الأولى

أسعدكِ الله في الدنيا و الآخرة  :Smile:

----------


## ام احمد خالد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

والسماء ذات البروج 
واليوم الموعود 
وشاهد ومشهود 
قتل أصحاب الأخدود 
النار ذات الوقود 
إذ هم عليها قعود 
وهم على ما يفعلون بالمؤمنين شهود 
وما نقموا منهم إلا أن يؤمنوا بالله العزيز الحميد
الذي له ملك السماوات الأرض والله على كل شئ شهيد 
إن الذين فتنوا المؤمنين والمؤمنات ثم لم يتوبوا فلهم عذاب جهنم ولهم عذاب الحريق 
إن الذين أمنوا وعملوا الصالحات لهم جنات تجري من تحتها الأنهار ذلك الفوز الكبير 
إن بطش ربك لشديد 
إنه هو يبدؤ ويعيد
وهو الغفور الودود 
ذو العرش المجيد 
فعال لما يريد 
هل أتاك حديث الجنود 
فرعون وثمود 
بل الذين كفروا في تكذيب 
والله م وراءهم محيط 
بل هو قران مجيد 
في لوح محفوظ

----------


## ام احمد خالد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

السماء والطارق 
وما أدراك مالطارق 
النجم الثاقب 
إن كل نفس لما عليها حافظ 
فلينظر الأنسان مما خلق 
خلق من ماء دافق 
يخرج من بين الصلب والترائب
إنه على رجعه لقادر 
يوم تبلى السرائر 
فما له من قوة ولا ناصر 
والسماء ذات الرجع 
والأرض ذات الصدع 
إنه لقول فصل 
وما هو بالهزل 
إنهم يكيدون كيدا 
وأكيد كيدا 
فمهل الكافرين أمهلهم رويد

----------


## ام احمد خالد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

سبح إسم ربك الأعلى 
الذي خلق فسوى
والذي قدر فهدى 
والذي أخرج المرعى 
فجعله غثاء أحوى 
سنقرئك فلا تنسى 
إلا ماشاء الله 
إنه يعلم الجهر وما يخفى 
سنيسرك لليسرى 
فذكر إن نفعت الذكرى 
سيذكر من يخشى 
ويتجنبها الأشفى 
الذي يصل النار الكبرى 
ثم لا يموت فيها ولا يحي 
قد أفلح من تزكي 
وذكر أسم ربه فصلى 
بل تؤثرون الحياة الدنيا 
والأخرة خير وأبقى 
إن هذا لفي الصحف الأولى صحف إبراهيم وموسى

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> والسماء ذات البروج 
> واليوم الموعود 
> وشاهد ومشهود 
> قتل أصحاب الأخدود 
> النار ذات الوقود 
> إذ هم عليها قعود 
> وهم على ما يفعلون بالمؤمنين شهود 
> ...





الأخت الفاضلة: أم احمد خالد،،،

بارك الله فيكِ و غفر لكِ،،،

أمنوا: آمنوا 

يبدؤ: يبدئ .... شئ: شيء

م: من ورائهم

قران: قرآن

أسعدكِ الله في الدنيا و الآخرة  :Smile:

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> السماء والطارق 
> وما أدراك مالطارق 
> النجم الثاقب 
> إن كل نفس لما عليها حافظ 
> فلينظر الأنسان مما خلق 
> خلق من ماء دافق 
> يخرج من بين الصلب والترائب
> ...




الغالية: أم أحمد خالد،،،،

جزاك الله خيراً كثيراً،،،

السماء: و السماء ....حرف الواو

مالطارق : ما الطارق

الأنسان: الإنسان

مما: مم...لا يوجد مد بالألف

رويد: رويدا 

أسعدكِ الله في الدنيا و الآخرة  :Smile:

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> سبح إسم ربك الأعلى 
> الذي خلق فسوى
> والذي قدر فهدى 
> والذي أخرج المرعى 
> فجعله غثاء أحوى 
> سنقرئك فلا تنسى 
> إلا ماشاء الله 
> ...




الأخت الفاضلة: أم احمد خالد،،،

غفر الله لنا و لكِ،،،،

إسم: اسم

سنيسرك: ونيسرك

الأشفى : الأشقى

يصل: يصلى

يحي: يحيا

تزكي: تزكى

أسعدكِ الله في الدنيا و الآخرة :Smile:

----------


## المتفاااااائلة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
سامحوني ع التأخير فالحفظ معاكم بس بسب ظروفي
أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم
ومزاجه من تسنيم،عينا يشرب بها المقربون،إن الذين أجرموا كانوا من الذين أمنوا يضحكون،وإذا مروا بهم يتغامزون ،وإذا انقلبوا إلى أهلهم انقلبوا فاكهين،وإذا رأواهم قالوا إن هؤلاء لضالون،وماأرسلوا عليهم حافظين،إن الذين ءامنوا من الكفار يضحكون،على الأرائك ينظرون،هل ثوب الكفار ماكان يفعلون

----------


## المتفاااااائلة

استغفر الله الذي لاإله إلاهوالحي القيوم وأتوب إليه
اذكروا الله وصلوا ع النبي

----------


## بنت الطنيجي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 


ويل للمطففين 
الذين إذا اكتالوا على الناس يستوفون 
و إذا كالوهم أو وزنوهم يخسرون 
إلا يظن أولئك أنهم مبعوثون 
ليوم عظيم 
يوم يقوم الناس لرب العالمين 
كلا إن كتاب الفجار لفي سجين 
و ما أدراك ما سجين 
كتاب مرقوم 
ويل يومئذ للمكذبين 
الذين يكذبون بيوم الدين 
و ما يكذب به إلا كل معتد أثيم 
إذا تتلى عليه آياتنا قال أساطير الأولين 
كلا بل ران على قلوبهم ما كانوا يكسبون 
كلا إنهم عن ربهم يومئذ لمحجوبون
ثم إنهم لصالوا الجحيم 
ثم يقال هذا الذي كنتم به تكذبون 
كلا إن كتاب الأبرار لفي عليين 
و ما أدراك ما عليون 
كتاب مرقوم 
يشهده المقربون 
إن الأبرار لفي نعيم 
على الأرائك ينظرون 
تعرف في وجوههم نظرة النعيم 
يسقون من رحيق مختوم 
ختامه مسك و في ذلك فليتنافس المتنافسون 
و مزاجه من تسنيم 
عينا يشرب منها المقربون 
إن الذين أجرموا كانوا من الذين آمنوا يضحكون 
و إذا مروا بهم يتغامزون 
و إذا انقلبوا إلى أهلهم انقلبوا فكهين 
و إذا رأوهم قالوا إن هؤلاء لضالون 
و ما هم عليهم حافظين 
فاليوم الذين آمنوا من الفجار يضحكون 
على الأرائك ينظرون 
هل ثوب الكفار ما كانوا يعملون ..




بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

إذا السماء انشقت 
و أذنت لربها و حقت
و إذا الأرض مدت 
و ألقت ما فيها و تخلت 
و أذنت لربها و حقت 
يا أيها الأنسان إنك كادح إلى ربك كدحا فملاقيه 
فأما من أوتي كتابه بيمينه 
فسوف يحاسب حسابا يسيرا 
وينقلب إلى أهله مسرورا 
و أما من أوتي كتابه وراء ظهره 
فسوف يلقى ثبورا 
و يصلى سعيرا 


صدق الله العظيم ....

----------


## ^الود^

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
"اذا تتلى عليه آيتنا قال أساطير الاولين:::كلا بل ران على قلوبهم ما كانوا يكسبون::ثم إنهم لصالوا الجحيم:: ثم يقال هذا الذي كنتم به تكذبون::كلا ان كتاب الأبرار لفي عليين::وما أدراك ما عليون:: كتاب مرقوم يشهده المقربون::إن الأبرار لفي نعيم على الأرائك ينظرون تعرف في وجوههم نظرة النعيم:: يسقون من رحيق مختوم:: ختامه مسك::وفي ذلك فليتنافس المتنافسون::وكزاجه من تسنيم ::عينا يشرب بها المقربون:إان الذين أجرموا كانوا من الذي آمنوا يضحكون ::واذا مروا بهم يتغامزون::واذا انقلبلوا الى اهليهم انقلبوا فكهين .واذا راوهم قالوا ان هؤلاء لضالون.

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> سامحوني ع التأخير فالحفظ معاكم بس بسب ظروفي
> أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم
> ومزاجه من تسنيم،عينا يشرب بها المقربون،إن الذين أجرموا كانوا من الذين أمنوا يضحكون،وإذا مروا بهم يتغامزون ،وإذا انقلبوا إلى أهلهم انقلبوا فاكهين،وإذا رأواهم قالوا إن هؤلاء لضالون،وماأرسلوا عليهم حافظين،إن الذين ءامنوا من الكفار يضحكون،على الأرائك ينظرون،هل ثوب الكفار ماكان يفعلون





وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله و بركاته..

حياكِ الله أختي المتفااائلة  :Smile:  ،،،

بارك الله فيكِ و غفر لنا و لكِ،،،،

فاكهين: فكهين...لا يوجد مد لحرف الفاء

رأواهم: رأوهم...لا يوجد مد لحرف الواو

إن: فاليوم الذين ءامنوا من الكفار

ماكان: ما كانوا

اللهم صل على محمد و على آل محمد كما صليت على إبراهيم و على آل إبراهيم
وبارك على محمد و على آل محمد كما باركت على إبراهيم و على آل إبراهيم
في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد....  :Smile:

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> 
> ويل للمطففين 
> الذين إذا اكتالوا على الناس يستوفون 
> و إذا كالوهم أو وزنوهم يخسرون 
> إلا يظن أولئك أنهم مبعوثون 
> ليوم عظيم 
> يوم يقوم الناس لرب العالمين 
> ...




الغالية: بنت الطنيجي،،،

ثبتنا الله و إياكِ على طاعته،،،

أولاً: سورة المطففين 

إلا: ألا ....موضع الهمزة
منها: بها
و ما هم: وما أرسلوا عليهم حافظين
الفجار: الكفار
يعملون : يفعلون

ثانياً: سورة الانشقاق

الأنسان: الإنسان...موضع الهمزة...حيث أن اختلاف موضعها يؤدي إلى اختلاف نطق الكلمة.
يلقى: يدعو 

أسعدكِ الله في الدنيا و الآخرة  :Smile:

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> "اذا تتلى عليه آيتنا قال أساطير الاولين:::كلا بل ران على قلوبهم ما كانوا يكسبون::ثم إنهم لصالوا الجحيم:: ثم يقال هذا الذي كنتم به تكذبون::كلا ان كتاب الأبرار لفي عليين::وما أدراك ما عليون:: كتاب مرقوم يشهده المقربون::إن الأبرار لفي نعيم على الأرائك ينظرون تعرف في وجوههم نظرة النعيم:: يسقون من رحيق مختوم:: ختامه مسك::وفي ذلك فليتنافس المتنافسون::وكزاجه من تسنيم ::عينا يشرب بها المقربون:إان الذين أجرموا كانوا من الذي آمنوا يضحكون ::واذا مروا بهم يتغامزون::واذا انقلبلوا الى اهليهم انقلبوا فكهين .واذا راوهم قالوا ان هؤلاء لضالون.





الأخت الفاضلة: ^الود^،،،،

بارك الله فيكِ و غفر لكِ،،،

كلا بل ران على قلوبهم ما كانوا يكسبون::ثم إنهم لصالوا الجحيم: توجد آية ناقصة بين هاتين الآيتين.

نظرة : نضرة

وكزاجه: ومزاجه

إان: إن

اهليهم: أهلهم..بدون مد الياء

أختي الود أرجو الانتباه إلى وضع همزة القطع بارك الله فيك..(إذا، الأولين، رأوهم، إن)..

أسعدكِ الله في الدنيا و الآخرة  :Smile:

----------


## ام احمد خالد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

هل أتاك حديث الغاشية 
وجوة يومئذ خاشعة 
عاملة ناصبة 
تصلى نارا حامية 
تسقى من عين انية 
ليس لهم فيها طعام إلا من ضريع 
لا يسمن ولا يغنى من جوع 
وجوة يومئذ ناعمة 
لسعيها راضية 
في جنة عالية 
لا تسمع فيها لاغية 
فيها عين جارية 
فيها سرر مرفوعة 
وأكواب موضوعة 
ونمارق مصفوفة 
وزرابي مبثوثة 
أفلا ينظرون الى الإبل كيف خلقت 
والى السماء كيف رفعت 
والى الجبال كيف نصبت 
والى الأرض كيف سطحت 
فذكر إنما أنت مذكر 
لست عليهم بمصيطر 
إلا من تولى وكفر 
فيعذبه الله العذاب الأكبر 
إن إلينا إيابهم 
ثم إنا علينا حسابهم

----------


## nooor_uae

أنا بعد أبغي اشااااااااااااااااااارك ...


ياريت تقبلوني معاكم>> و اذا قبلتوني معاكن ياريت تخبروووووووووووووني ع الخاص


تسلمون يالغاليات ..

----------


## nooor_uae

عم يتساءلون * عن النبأ العظيم *الذي هم فيه مختلفون * كلا سيعلمون * ثم كلا سيعلمون * ألم نجعل الارض مهادى * والجبال اوتادا * وخلقناكم ازواج * وجعلنا الليل لباس * وجعلنا النهار معاشا * وبنينا فوقكم سبعا شدادا * وجعلنا سراجا وهاجا * وانزلنا من المعصرات ماءا ثجاجا * ليخرج به حبا ونباتا * وجناتا الفافا *

----------


## ام احمد خالد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

والفجر 
وليال عشر 
والشفع والوتر 
والليل إذا يسر 
هل في ذلك قسم لذي حجر 
ألم ترى كيف فعل ربك بعاد 
إرم ذات العماد 
التي لم يخلق مثلها في البلاد 
وثمود الذين جابوا الصخر بالواد 
وفرعون ذي الأوتاد 
الذين طغوا في البلاد 
وأكثروا فيها الفساد 
فصب عليهم ربك صوت عذاب 
إن ربك لبلمرصاد 
فأما الانسان إذا مابتلاه ربه فأكرمه ونعمه فيقول ربي أكرمن
وأما إذا مابتلاه و قدر عليه رزقه قيفول ربي أهانن
كلا بل لا تكرمون اليتيم 
ولا تحاضون على طعام المسكين 
وتأكلون التراث أكلا لما 
وتحبون المال حبا جما 
كلا إذا دكت الارض دكا دكا 
وجاء ربك والملك صفا صفا 
وجيء يومئذ بجهنم يومئذ يتذكر الانسان وأنا له الذكرى
يقول ياليتنى قدمت لحياتي 
فيومئذ لا يعذب عذابه أحد 
ولا يوثق وثاقه أحد 
ياأيتها النفس المطمئنة إرجعي الى ربك راضية مرضية 
وادخلي في عبادي وادخلي جنتي

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> هل أتاك حديث الغاشية 
> وجوة يومئذ خاشعة 
> عاملة ناصبة 
> تصلى نارا حامية 
> تسقى من عين انية 
> ليس لهم فيها طعام إلا من ضريع 
> لا يسمن ولا يغنى من جوع 
> ...





الغالية: أم أحمد خالد،،،

ثبتنا الله و إياكِ على طاعته،،،،

انية : ءانية

ليس لهم فيها طعام: ليس لهم طعام....بدون كلمة "فيها"

إنا: إن...بدون المد فقط عليها شدة و حكمها غنة بمقدار حركتين.

أسعدكِ الله في الدنيا و الآخرة  :Smile:

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

> عم يتساءلون * عن النبأ العظيم *الذي هم فيه مختلفون * كلا سيعلمون * ثم كلا سيعلمون * ألم نجعل الارض مهادى * والجبال اوتادا * وخلقناكم ازواج * وجعلنا الليل لباس * وجعلنا النهار معاشا * وبنينا فوقكم سبعا شدادا * وجعلنا سراجا وهاجا * وانزلنا من المعصرات ماءا ثجاجا * ليخرج به حبا ونباتا * وجناتا الفافا *




الأخت الفاضلة: nooor_uae،،،

حياكِ الله و بياكِ،،، سعيدة بتواجدك معنا  :Smile: 

النبأ : النبإ...اختلاف موضع الهمزة..حاولي نطق الكلمة في كلا الحالتين و ستلاحظين الفرق في نطق الكلمة.

مهادى:مهادا

ازواج: أزواجا /// لباس: لباسا ... يوجد مد بالألف نهاية الكلمتين

وخلقناكم ازواج * وجعلنا الليل لباس: توجد آية ناقصة بين هاتين الآيتين.

ليخرج: لنخرج

وجناتا : و جناتٍ ...تنوين كسر على التاء

أختي الكريمة لا تنسي وضع همزة القطع على بعض الكلمات مثل: الأرض، أوتادا،وأنزلنا، ألفافا..

أسعدكِ الله في الدنيا و الآخرة  :Smile:

----------


## ورده جوري

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
( هل أتاك حديث الغاشية وجوه يومئذ خاشعه
عاملة ناصبه تصلى نار حاميه تسقى من عين أنيه ليس لهم طعام إلا من ضريع لا يسمن ولا يغني من جوع
وجوه يومئذ ناعمه لسعيها راضيه في جنة عاليه فيها عين جاريه فيها سرر مرفوعه وأكواب موضوعه ونمارق مصفوفه وزرابي مبثوثه فذكرإنما أنت مذكر لست عليهم بمصيطر إلا من تولى وكفر فيعذبه الله العذاب الأكبر
إنا علينا إيابهم ثم إن علينا حسابهم)

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> والفجر 
> وليال عشر 
> والشفع والوتر 
> والليل إذا يسر 
> هل في ذلك قسم لذي حجر 
> ألم ترى كيف فعل ربك بعاد 
> إرم ذات العماد 
> ...




الأخت الغالية: أم أحمد خالد،،،،

بارك الله فيكِ و سدد على طريق الخير خطاكِ،،،

ترى: ترَ ... فقط فتحة على حرف الراء..أختي عند نطقها لا تمديها.

وأكثروا: فأكثروا

صوت: سوط

لبلمرصاد : لبا لمرصاد...الألف التي باللون الأحمر تكتب و لا تنطق.

مابتلاه: ما ابتلاه

وقدر: فقدر

قيفول: فيقول

وجيء: وجائ /// وأنا: وأنى ...ننطق الكلمات حسب ما كتبتيها ولكن أحببت أن أوضح كيف كتبت في المصحف.
إرجعي: ارجعي ...بدون الهمزة...وأرجو وضع همزة القطع على بعض الكلمات بارك الله فيك.

وادخلي: فادخلي

:: ربنا آتنا في الدنيا حسنة و في الآخرة حسنة و قنا عذاب النار:::  :Smile:

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> ( هل أتاك حديث الغاشية وجوه يومئذ خاشعه
> عاملة ناصبه تصلى نار حاميه تسقى من عين أنيه ليس لهم طعام إلا من ضريع لا يسمن ولا يغني من جوع
> وجوه يومئذ ناعمه لسعيها راضيه في جنة عاليه فيها عين جاريه فيها سرر مرفوعه وأكواب موضوعه ونمارق مصفوفه وزرابي مبثوثه فذكرإنما أنت مذكر لست عليهم بمصيطر إلا من تولى وكفر فيعذبه الله العذاب الأكبر
> إنا علينا إيابهم ثم إن علينا حسابهم)




الأخت الفاضلة: ورده جوري،،،

بارك الله فيك و غفر لك،،،

أنيه: ءانية

في جنة عاليه فيها عين جاريه: توجد آية ناقصة بين هاتين الآيتين

وزرابي مبثوثه فذكرإنما أنت مذكر: توجد أربع آيات ناقصة بين هاتين الآيتين.

إنا علينا: إن إلينا

ملاحظة: أختي الكريمة الكلمات التي باللون الأخضر تكتب بالتاء المربوطة
مثل: خاشعة، ناصبة، حامية، راضية، عالية،مصفوفة، مبثوثة، ....الخ.

::: ربنا آتنا في الدنيا حسنة و في الآخرة حسنة و قنا عذاب النار :::  :Smile:

----------


## ورده جوري

يالله والله اني ابا احفظ
بس ها الامتحانات
ان شاء الله بثبت الحفظ

----------


## أم فطامي 2009

وين وصلتووو هاا ..ظموني معاكم وان شاء الله احفظ الجدوول روووووووعه تسلمين الشيخه

----------


## ام احمد خالد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

لا أقسم بهذا البلد 
وأنت حل بهذا البلد 
ووالدا وما ولد 
لقد خلقنا الانسان في كبد 
أيحسب أن لن يقدر عليه أحد 
يقول أهلكت مالا لبدا 
أيحسب أن لن يره أحد 
ألم نجعل له عينين 
ولسانا وشفتين 
وهدينه النجدين 
فلا اقتحم العقبة 
وما أدراك ما العقبة فك رقبة 
أو أطعام في يوم ذي مسغبة 
يتيما ذا مقربة 
أومسكينا ذا متربة 
ثم كان من الذين تواصوا بالصبر وتواصوا بالمرحمة 
أولئك أصحاب الميمنة 
والذين كفروا باياتنا أولئك هم أصحاب المشئمة 
عليهم نار مؤصدة

----------


## ام احمد خالد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

والشمس وضحاها 
والقمر إذا تلاها 
والنهار إذا جلها 
والليل إذا يغشاها 
والسماء وما بناها 
والارض وما طحاها 
ونفس وما سواها 
فألهمها فجورها وتقواها 
قد أفلح من زكاها 
وقد خاب من دساها 
كذبت ثمود بطغواها 
إذا بعث أشقاها 
فقال لهم رسول الله ناقة الله فسقياها 
فكذبوه فعقروها 
فدمدم عليهم ربهم بذنبهم فسواها 
ولا يخاف عقباها

----------


## nooor_uae

عم يتساءلون * عن النبإ العظيم * الذي هم فيه مختلفون * كلا سيعلمون * ثم كلا سيعلمون * ألم نجعل الارض مهادا * والجبال أوتادا * وخلقناكم أزواجا * وجعلنا نومكم سباتا * وجعلنا الليل لباسا * وجعلنا النهار معاشا * وبنينا فوقكم سبعا شدادا * وجعلنا سراجا وهاجا * وانزلنا من المعصرات ماءا ثجاجا * لنخرج به حبا ونباتا * وجناتا ألفافا * إن يوم الفصل كان ميقاتا * يوم ينفح في الصور فتأتون أفواجا * وفتحت السماء فكانت أبوابا * وسيرت الجبال فكانت سرابا * إن جهنم كانت مرصادا * للطاغين مآبا * لابثين فيها أحقابا * لا يذوقون فيها بردا ولا شرابا * إلا حميما وغساقا * جزاءا وفاقا * إنهم كانوا لا يرجون حسابا * وكذبوا بآياتنا كذاب * وكل شي أحصيناه كتابا * فذوقوا فلن نزيدكم إلا عذابا *

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

> وين وصلتووو هاا ..ظموني معاكم وان شاء الله احفظ الجدوول روووووووعه تسلمين الشيخه






الغالية: أم فطامي 2009

مرحبا بكِ أختي الكريمة.... سعيدة بانضمامكِ لنا  :Smile: 

تستطيعين البدء من سورة النبأ أو أن تكملي مع البنات من سورة الانشقاق و بعد نهاية الجزء تحفظين السور السابقة... الخيار لكِ فاختاري المناسب لكِ  :Smile: 


حياكِ الله  :Smile:

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> لا أقسم بهذا البلد 
> وأنت حل بهذا البلد 
> ووالدا وما ولد 
> لقد خلقنا الانسان في كبد 
> أيحسب أن لن يقدر عليه أحد 
> يقول أهلكت مالا لبدا 
> أيحسب أن لن يره أحد 
> ...






الغالية: أم أحمد خالد،،،،

أسأل الله العظيم أن يعطيكِ من خيري الدنيا و الآخرة  :Smile: 

ووالدا: ووالدٍ ... بدون الألف

الانسان: الإنسان

لن: لم

أطعام : إطعام ... موضع الهمزة

الذين تواصوا: ثم كان من الذين ءامنوا و تواصوا 

كفروا باياتنا أولئك هم: بدون كلمة " أولئك"


::: لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين:::

 :Smile:

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> والشمس وضحاها 
> والقمر إذا تلاها 
> والنهار إذا جلها 
> والليل إذا يغشاها 
> والسماء وما بناها 
> والارض وما طحاها 
> ونفس وما سواها 
> ...





الغالية: أم احمد خالد،،،

بارك الله فيكِ و وفقكِ لكل خير ،،،،

الارض: الأرض

بعث: إذ انبعث 

فسقياها : و سقياها

حافظي أختي الفاضلة على المراجعة المستمرة بارك الله فيك.


::: سبحان الله و بحمده ....سبحان الله العظيم :::

 :Smile:

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

> عم يتساءلون * عن النبإ العظيم * الذي هم فيه مختلفون * كلا سيعلمون * ثم كلا سيعلمون * ألم نجعل الارض مهادا * والجبال أوتادا * وخلقناكم أزواجا * وجعلنا نومكم سباتا * وجعلنا الليل لباسا * وجعلنا النهار معاشا * وبنينا فوقكم سبعا شدادا * وجعلنا سراجا وهاجا * وانزلنا من المعصرات ماءا ثجاجا * لنخرج به حبا ونباتا * وجناتا ألفافا * إن يوم الفصل كان ميقاتا * يوم ينفح في الصور فتأتون أفواجا * وفتحت السماء فكانت أبوابا * وسيرت الجبال فكانت سرابا * إن جهنم كانت مرصادا * للطاغين مآبا * لابثين فيها أحقابا * لا يذوقون فيها بردا ولا شرابا * إلا حميما وغساقا * جزاءا وفاقا * إنهم كانوا لا يرجون حسابا * وكذبوا بآياتنا كذاب * وكل شي أحصيناه كتابا * فذوقوا فلن نزيدكم إلا عذابا *




الغالية: nooor_uae،،،

بارك الله فيكِ و غفر لكِ،،،

وجناتا: و جناتٍ ...تنوين كسر

جزاءا: جزآءً ...بدون الألف الأخيرة

كذاب: كذابا ...يوجد مد نهاية الكلمة

الأرض، أنزلنا...همزة القطع

أسعدكِ الله في الدنيا و الآخرة  :Smile:

----------


## أم فطامي 2009

> الغالية: أم فطامي 2009
> 
> مرحبا بكِ أختي الكريمة.... سعيدة بانضمامكِ لنا 
> 
> تستطيعين البدء من سورة النبأ أو أن تكملي مع البنات من سورة الانشقاق و بعد نهاية الجزء تحفظين السور السابقة... الخيار لكِ فاختاري المناسب لكِ 
> 
> 
> حياكِ الله


مشكووورة حبيبتي ان شاء الله ببدأ من سورة النبأ .....

----------


## أم فطامي 2009

مرحبا رحت حفظت السورة وبسمعها ... 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

عم يتسائلون (1) عن النبأ العظيم (2) الذي هم فيه مختلفون (3) كلا سيعلمون (4) ثم كلا سيعلمون (5) ألم نجعل الارض مهادا (6) والجبال أوتادا (7) وخلقناكم أزواجا (8) وجعلنا نومكم سباتا (9) وجعلنا الليل لباسا (10) وجعلنا النهار معاشا (11) وبنينا فوقكم سبعاً شدادا (12) وجعلنا سراجاً وهاجا(13) وأنزلنا من المعصرات ماءا ً ثجاجا (14) لنخرج به حبا ً ونباتا (15) وجنات ٍ ألفافا (16) إن يوم الفصل كان ميقاتا (17) يوم ينفخ في الصور فتأتون أفواجا (18) وفتحت السماء فكانت أبوابا (19) وسُيرت الجبال فكانت سرابا (20) إن جهنم كانت مرصادا (21) للطاغين مئابا (22) لابثين فيها أحقابا (23) لا يذوقون فيها برداً ولا شرابا (24) إلا حميما ً وغساقا (25) جزاءً وفاقا (26) إنهم كانوا لا يرجون حسابا (27) وكذبوا بآياتنا كِذابا (28) وكل شيءٍ أحصيناهُ كتابا (29) فذوقوا فلن نزيدكم إلا عذابا (30) إن للمتقين مفازا (31) حدائق وأعنابا (32) و كواعب وأترابا (33) وكأسا ً دِهاقا (34) لا يسمعون فيها لغوا ً ولا كِذابا (35) جزاءً من ربك عطاء ً حسابا (36) رب السماوات والأرض وما بينهما لا يملكون منه خطابا (37) يوم يقوم الروح والملائكة صفا ً لا يتكلمون إلا من أذِن له الرحمن وقال صوابا (38) ذلك اليوم الحق فمن شاء اتخذ إلى ربه مئابا (39) إنا أنذرناكم عذابا قريبا يوم ينظر المرء ماقدمت يداه ويقول الكافر يا ليتني كنت ترابا(40) . صدق الله العظيم . 

واسمحولي على الاخطاء الاملائيه كتبتها على حسب النطق ^^ .. وان شاء الله باجر احفظ السورة الي بعدها

----------


## ام احمد خالد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

والليل إذا يغشى 
والنهار إذا تجلى 
وما خلق الذكر والانثى 
إن سعيكم لشتى 
فأما من أعطى واتقى 
وصدق بالحسنى 
فسنيسره لليسرى 
وأما من بخل واستغنى 
وكذب بالحسنى 
فسينسرة للعسرى 
وما يغنى عنه ماله إذا تردى 
إن علينا للهدى
وإن لنا للأخرة والأولى 
فأنذرتكم نارا تلظى 
لا يصلاها إلا الأشقى 
الذى كذب وتولى 
وسيجنبها الأتقى الذى يؤتي ماله يتزكى 
وما لأحدا عنده من نعمه تجزى 
إلا ابتغاء وجه ربه الأعلى 
ولسوف يرضى

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

> مرحبا رحت حفظت السورة وبسمعها ... 
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> عم يتسائلون (1) عن النبأ العظيم (2) الذي هم فيه مختلفون (3) كلا سيعلمون (4) ثم كلا سيعلمون (5) ألم نجعل الارض مهادا (6) والجبال أوتادا (7) وخلقناكم أزواجا (8) وجعلنا نومكم سباتا (9) وجعلنا الليل لباسا (10) وجعلنا النهار معاشا (11) وبنينا فوقكم سبعاً شدادا (12) وجعلنا سراجاً وهاجا(13) وأنزلنا من المعصرات ماءا ً ثجاجا (14) لنخرج به حبا ً ونباتا (15) وجنات ٍ ألفافا (16) إن يوم الفصل كان ميقاتا (17) يوم ينفخ في الصور فتأتون أفواجا (18) وفتحت السماء فكانت أبوابا (19) وسُيرت الجبال فكانت سرابا (20) إن جهنم كانت مرصادا (21) للطاغين مئابا (22) لابثين فيها أحقابا (23) لا يذوقون فيها برداً ولا شرابا (24) إلا حميما ً وغساقا (25) جزاءً وفاقا (26) إنهم كانوا لا يرجون حسابا (27) وكذبوا بآياتنا كِذابا (28) وكل شيءٍ أحصيناهُ كتابا (29) فذوقوا فلن نزيدكم إلا عذابا (30) إن للمتقين مفازا (31) حدائق وأعنابا (32) و كواعب وأترابا (33) وكأسا ً دِهاقا (34) لا يسمعون فيها لغوا ً ولا كِذابا (35) جزاءً من ربك عطاء ً حسابا (36) رب السماوات والأرض وما بينهما لا يملكون منه خطابا (37) يوم يقوم الروح والملائكة صفا ً لا يتكلمون إلا من أذِن له الرحمن وقال صوابا (38) ذلك اليوم الحق فمن شاء اتخذ إلى ربه مئابا (39) إنا أنذرناكم عذابا قريبا يوم ينظر المرء ماقدمت يداه ويقول الكافر يا ليتني كنت ترابا(40) . صدق الله العظيم . 
> 
> واسمحولي على الاخطاء الاملائيه كتبتها على حسب النطق ^^ .. وان شاء الله باجر احفظ السورة الي بعدها




الأخت الفاضلة: أم فطامي،،،

بارك الله فيكِ و غفر لكِ،،،

يتسائلون: يتساءلون.

النبأ : النبإ....موضع الهمزة.

وما بينهما لا يملكون: وما بينهما الرحمن لا يملكون


أسعدكِ الله في الدنيا و الآخرة  :Smile:

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> والليل إذا يغشى 
> والنهار إذا تجلى 
> وما خلق الذكر والانثى 
> إن سعيكم لشتى 
> فأما من أعطى واتقى 
> وصدق بالحسنى 
> فسنيسره لليسرى 
> ...




الغالية: ام أحمد خالد ،،،

ثبتنا الله و إياكِ على طاعته ،،،،

الانثى : الأنثى

الذى: الذي 

لأحدا: لأحدٍ

نعمه: نعمة

::: لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين:::  :Smile:

----------


## ام احمد خالد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

والضحى والليل إذا سجى 
ما ودعك ربك وما قلى 
ولا الأخرة خير لك من الأولى 
ولسوف يعطيك ربك فترضى 
ألم يجدك يتيما فأوى 
ووجدك ضالا فهدى 
ووجدك عائلا فأغنى 
فأما اليتيم فلا تقهر 
وأما السائل فلا تنهر
واما بنعمت ربك فحدث

----------


## ام احمد خالد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

ألم نشرح لك صدرك 
ووضعنا عنك وزرك 
الذي أنقض ظهرك 
ورفعنا لك ذكرك 
فإن مع العسر يسرا 
إن مع العسر يسرا 
فإذا فرغت فانصب 
والى ربك فارغب

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> والضحى والليل إذا سجى 
> ما ودعك ربك وما قلى 
> ولا الأخرة خير لك من الأولى 
> ولسوف يعطيك ربك فترضى 
> ألم يجدك يتيما فأوى 
> ووجدك ضالا فهدى 
> ووجدك عائلا فأغنى 
> ...





الأخت الفاضلة: أم أحمد خالد،،،

أسأل الله العظيم أن يرزقك بما تتمنين،،،

أولاً: سورة الضحى:-

ولا الأخرة: وللأخرةُ

واما بنعمت: و أما بنعمة

ثانياً: سورة الشرح:-

حفظك سليم ..

::: لا حول و لا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم:::

 :Smile:

----------


## ام احمد خالد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

والتين والزيتون 
وطور سنين 
وهذا البلد الأمين 
لقد خلقنا الانسان في أحسن تقويم 
ثم رددناه أسفل سافلين 
إلا الذين امنوا وعملوا الصالحات فلهم أجر غير ممنون
فما يكذب بعدك بالدين أليس الله بأحكم الحاكمين

----------


## أم فطامي 2009

مرحبا اختي شاطئ الذكريات .. شكرا على التصحيح ^_^ راجعتها اكثر من مرة واليوم حفظت بفضل الله ثلاث سور بسمع النازعات .... 


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم : 

والنازعات غرقا (1) والناشطات نشطا (2) والسابحات سبحا (3) فالسابقات سبقا (4) فالمدبرات أمرا (5) يوم ترجف الراجفة (6) تتبعها الرادفة (7) قلوب يومئذ واجفة (8) أبصارها خاشعة (9) يقولون أئنا لمردودون في الحافرة (10) أإذا كنا عظاما نخرة (11) قالو تلك اذا كرة خاسرة (12) فإنما هي زجرة واحدة (13) فإذا هم بالساهرة (14) هل أتاك حديث موسى (15) إذ ناداه ربه بالواد المقدس طوى (16) اذهب إلى فرعون إنه طغى (17) فقل هل لك أن تزكى (18) واهديك إلى ربك فتخشى (19) فأراه الآية الكبرى (20) فكذب وعصى (21) ثم أدبر يسعى (22) فحشر فنادى (23) فقال أنا ربكم الأعلى (24) فأخذه الله نكال الآخرة والأولى (25) إن في ذلك لعبرة لمن يخشى (26) أأنتم أشد خلقا أم السماء بناها (27) رفع سمكها فسواها (28) وأغطش ليلها وأخرج ضحاها (29) والأرض بعد ذلك دحاها (30) أخرج منها ماؤها ومرعاها (31) والجبال أرساها (32) متاعا ً لكم ولأنعامكم (33) فإذا جآءت الطامة الكبرى (34) يوم يتذكر الإنسان ماسعى (35) وبرزت الجحيم لمن يرى (36) فأما من طغى (37) وآثر الحياة الدنيا (38) فإن الجحيم هي المأوى (39) وأما من خاف مقام ربه ونهى النفس عن الهوى (40) فإن الجنة هي المأوى (41) يسألونك عن الساعة أيان مرساها (42) فيم أنته من ذكراها (43) إلى ربك منتهاها (44) إنما أنت منذر من يخشاها (45) كأنهم يوم يرونها لم يلبثوا إلا عشية ً أو ضحاها (46)

----------


## أم فطامي 2009

سورة عبس 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

عبس وتولى (1) أن جاءه الأعمى (2) ومايدريك لعله يزكى (3) أو يذكر فتنفعه الذكرى (4) أما من استغنى (5) فأنت له تصدى (6) وماعليك ألا يزكى (7) وأما من جاءك يسعى (8) وهو يخشى (9) فأنت عنه تلهى (10) كلا إنها تذكرة (11) فمن شاء ذكره (12) في صحف مكرمة (13) مرفوعة مطهرة (14) بأيدي سفرة (15) كراما بررة (16) قتل الإنسان ما أكفره (17) من أي شيء خلقه (18) من نطفة خلقه فقدره (19) ثم السبيل يسره (20) ثم أماته فأقبره (21) ثم إذا شاء أنشره (22) كلا لما يقضي ما أمره (23) فلينظر الإنسان إلى طعامه (24) أنا صببنا الماء صبا (25) ثم شققنا الأرض شقا (26) فأنبتنا فيها حبا (27) وعنبا ً وقضبا (28) وزيتونا ً ونخلا ً (29) وحدائق غلبا (30) وفاكهة ٍ وأبا (31) متاعاً لكم ولأنعامكم (32) فأذا جاءتِ الصآخة (33) يوم يفر المرء من أخيه (34) وأمه وأبيه (35) وصاحبته وبنيه (36) لكل امرئ منهم يومئذ شأن يغنيه (37) وجوه يومئذ مسفرة ( 38) ضاحكة مستبشرة (39) ووجوه يومئذ عليها غبرة (40) ترهقها قترة (41) أولئك هم الكفرة الفجرة (42) .. صدق الله العظيم

----------


## أم فطامي 2009

( سورة التكوير ) 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

إذا الشمس كورت (1) و إذا النجوم انكدرت ( 2) و إذا الجبال سيرت (3) وإذا العشار عطلت (4) و إذا الوحوش حشرت (5) وإذا البحار سجرت (6) و إذا النفوس زوجت ( 7) وإذا الموؤدة سئلت (8) بأي ذنب قتلت (9) وإذا الصحف نشرت ( 10) وإذا السماء كشطت (11) وإذا الجحيم سعرت ( 12 ) وإذا الجنة أزلفت ( 13 ) علمت نفس ما أحضرت (14) فلا أقسم بالخنس (15) الجوار الكنس (16) والليل إذا عسعس (17) والصبح إذا تنفس ( 18 ) إنه لقول رسول كريم (19) ذي قوة عند ذي العرش مكين ( 20 ) مطاع ثم أمين ( 21 ) وما صاحبكم بمجنون (22) ولقد رآه بالأفق المبين(23) وما هو على الغيب بضنين ( 24 ) وما هو بقول شيطان رجيم ( 25 ) فأين تذهبون (26) إن هو إلاذكر للعالمين ( 27) لمن شاء منكم أن يستقيم ( 28 ) وما تشاؤون إلا أن يشاء الله رب العالمين (29) . صدق الله العظيم . دعواتكم بالتوفيق لي وهلي وأن الله يحقق مرادي في القريب العاجل ..

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> والتين والزيتون 
> وطور سنين 
> وهذا البلد الأمين 
> لقد خلقنا الانسان في أحسن تقويم 
> ثم رددناه أسفل سافلين 
> إلا الذين امنوا وعملوا الصالحات فلهم أجر غير ممنون
> فما يكذب بعدك بالدين أليس الله بأحكم الحاكمين



الغالية: أم أحمد خالد ،،،،

أسأل الله العظيم أن يثبت حفظك وأن يمن عليك بحفظ القرآن كاملاً بإذن الله ،،،

سنين: سينين...لاحظي أختي أن بعد حرف السين مد بالياء..استمعي لتلاوتها وستلاحظين الفرق.

يكذب بعدك: يكذبك بعد 

::: اللهم اغفر للمؤمنين و المؤمنات و المسلمين و المسلمات الأحياء منهم و الأموات:::

 :Smile:

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

> مرحبا اختي شاطئ الذكريات .. شكرا على التصحيح ^_^ راجعتها اكثر من مرة واليوم حفظت بفضل الله ثلاث سور بسمع النازعات .... 
> 
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم : 
> 
> والنازعات غرقا (1) والناشطات نشطا (2) والسابحات سبحا (3) فالسابقات سبقا (4) فالمدبرات أمرا (5) يوم ترجف الراجفة (6) تتبعها الرادفة (7) قلوب يومئذ واجفة (8) أبصارها خاشعة (9) يقولون أئنا لمردودون في الحافرة (10) أإذا كنا عظاما نخرة (11) قالو تلك اذا كرة خاسرة (12) فإنما هي زجرة واحدة (13) فإذا هم بالساهرة (14) هل أتاك حديث موسى (15) إذ ناداه ربه بالواد المقدس طوى (16) اذهب إلى فرعون إنه طغى (17) فقل هل لك أن تزكى (18) واهديك إلى ربك فتخشى (19) فأراه الآية الكبرى (20) فكذب وعصى (21) ثم أدبر يسعى (22) فحشر فنادى (23) فقال أنا ربكم الأعلى (24) فأخذه الله نكال الآخرة والأولى (25) إن في ذلك لعبرة لمن يخشى (26) أأنتم أشد خلقا أم السماء بناها (27) رفع سمكها فسواها (28) وأغطش ليلها وأخرج ضحاها (29) والأرض بعد ذلك دحاها (30) أخرج منها ماؤها ومرعاها (31) والجبال أرساها (32) متاعا ً لكم ولأنعامكم (33) فإذا جآءت الطامة الكبرى (34) يوم يتذكر الإنسان ماسعى (35) وبرزت الجحيم لمن يرى (36) فأما من طغى (37) وآثر الحياة الدنيا (38) فإن الجحيم هي المأوى (39) وأما من خاف مقام ربه ونهى النفس عن الهوى (40) فإن الجنة هي المأوى (41) يسألونك عن الساعة أيان مرساها (42) فيم أنته من ذكراها (43) إلى ربك منتهاها (44) إنما أنت منذر من يخشاها (45) كأنهم يوم يرونها لم يلبثوا إلا عشية ً أو ضحاها (46)





حياكِ الله أختي أم فطامي،،،

اللهم أعنا على ذكرك و شكرك وحسن عبادتك،،،

أئنا: أَءِنا //// أإذا: أَءِذا

اذا كرة: إذاً

لك أن تزكى : هل لك إلى أن تزكى

ماؤها: ماءَها

أنته: أنتَ...بدون الهاء فقط فتحة على حرف التاء...أختي انتبهي عند تلاوة الآية من زيادة حرف الهاء.


جزيتِ الجنة  :Smile:

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

> سورة عبس 
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> عبس وتولى (1) أن جاءه الأعمى (2) ومايدريك لعله يزكى (3) أو يذكر فتنفعه الذكرى (4) أما من استغنى (5) فأنت له تصدى (6) وماعليك ألا يزكى (7) وأما من جاءك يسعى (8) وهو يخشى (9) فأنت عنه تلهى (10) كلا إنها تذكرة (11) فمن شاء ذكره (12) في صحف مكرمة (13) مرفوعة مطهرة (14) بأيدي سفرة (15) كراما بررة (16) قتل الإنسان ما أكفره (17) من أي شيء خلقه (18) من نطفة خلقه فقدره (19) ثم السبيل يسره (20) ثم أماته فأقبره (21) ثم إذا شاء أنشره (22) كلا لما يقضي ما أمره (23) فلينظر الإنسان إلى طعامه (24) أنا صببنا الماء صبا (25) ثم شققنا الأرض شقا (26) فأنبتنا فيها حبا (27) وعنبا ً وقضبا (28) وزيتونا ً ونخلا ً (29) وحدائق غلبا (30) وفاكهة ٍ وأبا (31) متاعاً لكم ولأنعامكم (32) فأذا جاءتِ الصآخة (33) يوم يفر المرء من أخيه (34) وأمه وأبيه (35) وصاحبته وبنيه (36) لكل امرئ منهم يومئذ شأن يغنيه (37) وجوه يومئذ مسفرة ( 38) ضاحكة مستبشرة (39) ووجوه يومئذ عليها غبرة (40) ترهقها قترة (41) أولئك هم الكفرة الفجرة (42) .. صدق الله العظيم



الغالية: أم فطامي،،،،

أسأل الله العظيم أن يرزقك بما تتمنين،،،

كراما بررة: كرام....بدون الألف

وفاكهة ٍ:و فاكهةً ... تنوين فتح

أسعدكِ الله في الدنيا و الآخرة  :Smile:

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

> ( سورة التكوير ) 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> إذا الشمس كورت (1) و إذا النجوم انكدرت ( 2) و إذا الجبال سيرت (3) وإذا العشار عطلت (4) و إذا الوحوش حشرت (5) وإذا البحار سجرت (6) و إذا النفوس زوجت ( 7) وإذا الموؤدة سئلت (8) بأي ذنب قتلت (9) وإذا الصحف نشرت ( 10) وإذا السماء كشطت (11) وإذا الجحيم سعرت ( 12 ) وإذا الجنة أزلفت ( 13 ) علمت نفس ما أحضرت (14) فلا أقسم بالخنس (15) الجوار الكنس (16) والليل إذا عسعس (17) والصبح إذا تنفس ( 18 ) إنه لقول رسول كريم (19) ذي قوة عند ذي العرش مكين ( 20 ) مطاع ثم أمين ( 21 ) وما صاحبكم بمجنون (22) ولقد رآه بالأفق المبين(23) وما هو على الغيب بضنين ( 24 ) وما هو بقول شيطان رجيم ( 25 ) فأين تذهبون (26) إن هو إلاذكر للعالمين ( 27) لمن شاء منكم أن يستقيم ( 28 ) وما تشاؤون إلا أن يشاء الله رب العالمين (29) . صدق الله العظيم . دعواتكم بالتوفيق لي وهلي وأن الله يحقق مرادي في القريب العاجل ..





الأخت الغالية: أم فطامي،،،

اللهم حقق لأختي أم فطامي مرادها و يسر أمورها،،،

الموؤدة: المؤودة

ماشاء الله حفظكِ سليم....واصلي الحفظ...واحرصي على المراجعة المستمرة بارك الله فيكِ،،،

::: سبحان الله و بحمده...سبحان الله العظيم:::

----------


## المتفاااااائلة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
إذا السماء انشقت،وأذنت لربها وحقت،وإذا الأرض مدت،وألقت مافيها وتخلت،وأذنت لربها وحقت،ياأيها الإنسان إنك كادح إلى ربك كدحا فملقيه،فأما من أوتيه كتبه بيمينه، فسوف يحاسب حسابا يسيرا، وينقلب إلى أهله مسرورا،وأما من أوتيه كتبه ورآءه ظهره، فسوف يدعوا ثبورا،ويصلي سعيرا، إنه كان في أهله مسرورا،إنه ظن أن لن يحور، بلى إن ربه كان به بصيرا،فلاأقسم بالشفق،واليل وماوسق،والقمر إذا اتسق،ولتركبن طبقا عن طبق،ومالهم لايؤمنون،وإذا قرئ عليهم القرآءن لايسجدون،بل الذين كفروا لايؤمنون،والله أعلم بمايوعون،فبشرهم بعذاب أليم،إلاالذين ءامنوا وعملوا الصالحات فلهم أجرا غير ممنون

----------


## بنت الطنيجي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ...

إذا السماء انشقت 
و أذنت لربها و حقت 
و إذا الأرض مدت 
و ألقت ما فيها و تخلت 
و أذنت لربها و حقت 
يا أيها الإنسان إنك كادح إلى ربك كدحا فملاقيه 
فأما من أوتي كتابه بيمينه 
فسوف يحاسب حسابا يسيرا 
و ينقلب إلى أهله مسرورا 
و أما من أوتي كتابه وراء ظهره 
فسوف يدعو ثبورا 
و يصلى سعيرا 
إنه كان فيه أهله مسروا 
إنه ظن أن لن يحور 
بلى إن ربه كان به بصيرا 
فلا أقسم بالشفق 
و الليل و ما وسق 
و القمر إذا اتسق 
لتركبن طبقا عن طبق 
فما لهم لا يؤمنون 
و إذا قرئ عليهم القرآن لا يسجدون 
بل الذين كفروا يكذبون 
و الله أعلم بما يوعون 
فبشرهم بعذاب أليم 
إلا الذين آمنوا و عملوا الصالحات لهم أجر غير ممنون 

صدق الله العظيم ...

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> إذا السماء انشقت،وأذنت لربها وحقت،وإذا الأرض مدت،وألقت مافيها وتخلت،وأذنت لربها وحقت،ياأيها الإنسان إنك كادح إلى ربك كدحا فملقيه،فأما من أوتيه كتبه بيمينه، فسوف يحاسب حسابا يسيرا، وينقلب إلى أهله مسرورا،وأما من أوتيه كتبه ورآءه ظهره، فسوف يدعوا ثبورا،ويصلي سعيرا، إنه كان في أهله مسرورا،إنه ظن أن لن يحور، بلى إن ربه كان به بصيرا،فلاأقسم بالشفق،واليل وماوسق،والقمر إذا اتسق،ولتركبن طبقا عن طبق،ومالهم لايؤمنون،وإذا قرئ عليهم القرآءن لايسجدون،بل الذين كفروا لايؤمنون،والله أعلم بمايوعون،فبشرهم بعذاب أليم،إلاالذين ءامنوا وعملوا الصالحات فلهم أجرا غير ممنون




الغالية: المتفاااائلة،،،

أسعدكِ الله في الدنيا و الآخرة،،،

أوتيه: أوتىَ ... تنطق بالياء..أختي انتبهي عند تلاوة الآية من زيادة حرف الهاء.

ورآءه: ورآء...بدون الهاء

يصلي: يصلى 

ولتركبن: لتركبن ...بدون حرف الواو

ومالهم: فمالهم

لايؤمنون: يكذبون

فلهم: لهم أجر

::: لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين :::

 :Smile:

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ...
> 
> إذا السماء انشقت 
> و أذنت لربها و حقت 
> و إذا الأرض مدت 
> و ألقت ما فيها و تخلت 
> و أذنت لربها و حقت 
> يا أيها الإنسان إنك كادح إلى ربك كدحا فملاقيه 
> فأما من أوتي كتابه بيمينه 
> ...




الأخت الغالية: بنت الطنيجي،،،

أسأل الله العظيم أن ييسر لكِ حفظ القرآن كاملاً بإذنه تعالى،،،

فيه: في ... بدون الهاء..وعند تلاوة الآية أختي انتبهي من زيادة حرف الهاء.

أختي الفاضلة: حافظي على المراجعة المستمرة للسور السابقة بارك الله فيكِ..

جزيتِ الجنة  :Smile:

----------


## ام احمد خالد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

إقرأ بسم ربك الذي خلق 
خلق الإنسان من علق 
إقرأ وربك الأكرم 
الذي علم بالقلم 
علم الإنسان ما لم يعلم 
كلا إن الإنسان ليطغى 
أن راه استغنى 
إن إلى ربك الرجعى 
أرأيت الذي ينهى 
عبدا إذا صلى 
أرأيت إن كان على الهدى 
أو أمر بالتقوى 
أرأيت إن كذب وتولى 
ألم يعلم بأن الله يرى 
كلا لئن لم ينتهى لنسفعا بالناصيه 
ناصيه كاذية خاطئه 
فليدعوا ناديه 
سندعوا الزبانيه 
كلا لا تطعه واسجد واقترب

----------


## ام احمد خالد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

إنا أنزلناه في ليله القدر 
وما أدراك ما ليله القدر 
ليله القدر خير من ألف شهر 
تنزل الملائكة والروح فيها بإذن ربهم من كل أمر 
سلام هي حتى مطلع الفجر

----------


## ام احمد خالد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

لم يكن الذين كفروا من أهل الكتاب والمشركين منفكين حتى تأتيهم البينة 
رسول من الله يتلوا صحفا مطهره 
فيها كتب قيمة 
وما تفرق الذين أوتوا الكتاب إلا من بعد ما جاءتهم البينة 
وما أمروا إلا ليعبدوا الله مخلصين له الدين حنفاء ويقيموا الصلاة ويؤتوا الذكاة وذلك دين القيمة 
إن الذين كفروا من أهل الكتاب والمشركين في نار جهنم خالدين فيها أولئك هم شر البرية 
إن الذين أمنوا وعملوا الصالحات أولئك هم خير البرية 
جزاءهم عند ربهم جنات عدن تجري من تحتها الأنهار خالدين فيها أبدا أولئك رضي الله عنهم ورضوا عنه ذلك لمن خشئ ربه

----------


## ام احمد خالد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

إذا زلزلت الارض زلزالها 
وأخرجت الأرض أثقالها 
وقال الانسان مالها 
يومئذ تحدث أخبارها 
بأن ربك أوحالها 
يومئذ يصدر الناس أشتاتا ليروا أعمالهم 
فمن يعمل مثقال ذرة خيرا يره 
ومن يعمل مثقال ذرة شرا يره

----------


## nooor_uae

إن للمتقين مفازا * حدائق واعنابا * وكواعب اترابا * وكأسا دهاقا * لايسمعون فيها لغوا ولا كذابا * جزاء من ربك عطاء حسابا * رب السموات ولارض وما بينهم الرحمن لا يملكون خطابا * يوم يقوم الروح والملائكة صفا لا يتكلمون إلا من أذن له الرحمن وقال صواب * ذلك يوم الحق فمن شاء أتخذ من ربه مئابا * إنا أنذرناكم عذابا قريبا يوم يتذكر المرء ما قدمت يداه ويقول الكافر ياليتني كنت ترابا *

----------


## Um-mahammad

و أن وياكم 
ربي يوففقنا و يوفق الجميع.
اللهم أعني على حفظ آياتك و كتابك.

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> إقرأ بسم ربك الذي خلق 
> خلق الإنسان من علق 
> إقرأ وربك الأكرم 
> الذي علم بالقلم 
> علم الإنسان ما لم يعلم 
> كلا إن الإنسان ليطغى 
> أن راه استغنى 
> ...




الأخت الغالية: أم أحمد خالد،،،

بارك الله فيكِ .. و جزاك خيراً كثيراً،،،

أولاً: سورة العلق:-

إقرأ بسم: اقرأ باسم

راه: رءاه

كاذية: ناصية كاذبة خاطئة

فليدعوا: فليدعُ/// سندعوا: سندعُ....فقط ضمة على حرف العين...عند نطقها أختي لاتمديها.


ثانياً:سورة القدر

ليله: ليلة ...تكتب و تنطق بالتاء

::: أستغفر الله العظيم الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم و أتوب إليه:::

 :Smile:

----------


## ام احمد خالد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

والعاديات ضبحا 
فالموريات قدحا 
فالمغيرات صبحا 
فأثربه نقعا
فوسطن به جمعا
إن الإنسان لربه لكنود 
وإنه على ذلك لشهيد 
وإنه لحب الخير لشديد 
أفلا يعلم إذا بعثر مافي القبور 
وحصل ما في الصدور 
إن ربهم بهم لخبير 





بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

القارعة ما القارعة 
وما أدراك ما القارعة 
يوم يكون الناس كالفراش المبثوث 
وتكون الجبال كالعهن المنفوش 
فأما من ثقلت موازينة 
فهو في عيشة راضيه 
وأما من خفت موازينة 
فأمه هاوية 
وما أدراك ما هيه 
نار حاميه 


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

ألهاكم التكاثر 
حتى زرتم المقابر 
كلا سوف تعلمون 
ثم كلا سوف تعلمون 
كلا لو تعلمون علم اليقين 
لترون الجحيم 
ثم لترونها عين اليقين 
ثم لتسئلن يومئذ عن النعيم

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> لم يكن الذين كفروا من أهل الكتاب والمشركين منفكين حتى تأتيهم البينة 
> رسول من الله يتلوا صحفا مطهره 
> فيها كتب قيمة 
> وما تفرق الذين أوتوا الكتاب إلا من بعد ما جاءتهم البينة 
> وما أمروا إلا ليعبدوا الله مخلصين له الدين حنفاء ويقيموا الصلاة ويؤتوا الذكاة وذلك دين القيمة 
> إن الذين كفروا من أهل الكتاب والمشركين في نار جهنم خالدين فيها أولئك هم شر البرية 
> إن الذين أمنوا وعملوا الصالحات أولئك هم خير البرية 
> جزاءهم عند ربهم جنات عدن تجري من تحتها الأنهار خالدين فيها أبدا أولئك رضي الله عنهم ورضوا عنه ذلك لمن خشئ ربه




الأخت الفاضلة: أم أحمد خالد،،،

غفر الله لكِ و رزقكِ الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة  :Smile: 

أولاً: سورة البينة:-

الذكاة : الزكاة

أمنوا: ءامنوا

جزاءهم: جزاؤهم...لأن على الهمزة عليها ضمة

أولئك: بدون كلمة "أولئك".

خشئ : بدون الهمزة.

ثانياً:سورة الزلزلة:-

أوحالها: أوحى لها

::: ربنا آتنا في الدنيا حسنة و في الآخرة حسنة و قنا عذاب النار:::

 :Smile:

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

> إن للمتقين مفازا * حدائق واعنابا * وكواعب اترابا * وكأسا دهاقا * لايسمعون فيها لغوا ولا كذابا * جزاء من ربك عطاء حسابا * رب السموات ولارض وما بينهم الرحمن لا يملكون خطابا * يوم يقوم الروح والملائكة صفا لا يتكلمون إلا من أذن له الرحمن وقال صواب * ذلك يوم الحق فمن شاء أتخذ من ربه مئابا * إنا أنذرناكم عذابا قريبا يوم يتذكر المرء ما قدمت يداه ويقول الكافر ياليتني كنت ترابا *





الأخت الغالية: nooor_uae،،،،

بارك الله فيك و سدد على طريق الخير خطاكِ،،،،

لارض: الأرض

بينهم : و ما بينهما الرحمن لا يملكون منه خطابا

صواب: صوابا

يوم : اليوم

من: إلى 

يتذكر: ينظر

أسعدكِ الله في الدنيا و الآخرة  :Smile:

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

> و أن وياكم 
> ربي يوففقنا و يوفق الجميع.
> اللهم أعني على حفظ آياتك و كتابك.





حياكِ الله أختي أم محمد .... سعدت بانضمامك لنا...وبانتظار مشاركتك....


أسعدكِ الله في الدنيا و الآخرة  :Smile:

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> والعاديات ضبحا 
> فالموريات قدحا 
> فالمغيرات صبحا 
> فأثر به نقعا
> فوسطن به جمعا
> إن الإنسان لربه لكنود 
> وإنه على ذلك لشهيد 
> ...





بارك الله فيك أختي أم أحمد خالد،،،

أولاً: سورة العاديات:

فأثر: فأثرن

بهم لخبير: بهم يومئذ لخبير


ثانياً:سورة القارعة:

موازينة : موازينه ..تكتب و تنطق بالهاء

راضية و حامية : تكتب بالتاء المربوطة


ثالثاً: سورة التكاثر:
حفظك سليم..

::: سبحان الله و بحمده...سبحان الله العظيم:::  :Smile:

----------


## أم فطامي 2009

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله .. 

سورة ( الانفطار ) 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

إذا السماء انفطرت (1) و إذا الكواكب انتثرت (2) و إذا البحار فجرت ( 3) و إذا القبور بعثرت ( 4) علمت نفس ما قدمت وأخرت ( 5) يا أيها الإنسان ما غرك بربك الكريم ( 6) الذي خلقك فسواك فعدلك ( 7) في أي صورة ما شاء ركبك ( 8) كلا بل تكذبون بالدين ( 9) و إن عليكم لحافظين ( 10) كراما ً كاتبين ( 11) يعلمون ما تفعلون ( 12 ) إن الأبرار لفي نعيم ( 13 ) و إن الفجار لفي جحيم ( 14) يصلونها يوم الدين ( 15 ) وما هم عنها بغائبين (16) وما أدراك ما يوم الدين ( 17 ) ثم ما أدراك ما يوم الدين ( 18 ) يوم لا تملك نفسٌ لنفس ٍ شيئا ً والأمر يومئِذٍ لله (19) .

----------


## أم فطامي 2009

سورة المطففين 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

ويل للمطففين ( 1) الذين إذا اكتالوا على الناس يستوفون ( 2) و إذا كالوهم أو وزنوهم يخسرون ( 3)ألا يظن أولئك أنهم مبعوثون ( 4) ليوم عظيم ( 5) يوم يقوم الناس لرب العالمين ( 6) كلا إن كتاب الفجار لفي سجين (7) و ما أدراك ما سجين ( 8) كتاب مرقوم ( 9) ويلٌ يومئذ للمكذبين (10) الذين يكذبون بيوم الدين (11) وما يكذب به إلا كل معتد ٍ أثيم (12) إذا تتلى عليه آياتنا قال أساطير الأولين (13) كلا بل ران على قلوبهم ما كانوا يكسبون (14) كلا إنهم عن ربهم يومئذ لمحجوبون (15) ثم إنهم لصالو الجحيم (16) ثم يقال هذا الذي كنتم به تكذبون ( 17) كلا إن كتاب الأبرار لفي عليين (18) وما أدراك ما عليون (19) كتاب مرقوم (20) يشهده المقربون (21) إن الأبرار لفي نعيم (22) على الأرآئك ينظرون (23) تعرف في وجوههم نضرة النعيم (24) يسقون من رحيق مختوم (25) ختامه مسك وفي ذلك فليتنافس المتنافسون (26) و مزاجه من تسنيم (27) عينا ً يشرب بها المقربون (28) إن الذين أجرمو كانو من الذين آمنو يضحكون (29) و إذا مروا بهم يتغامزون (30) وإذا انقلبوا إلى اهلهم انقلبوا فكهين (31) وإذا رأوهم قالو إن هؤلاء لضآلون (32) وما أرسلوا عليهم حافظين (33) فاليوم الذين آمنو من الكفار يضحكون (34) على الأرآئك ينظرون (35) هل ثوب الكفار ما كانو يفعلون (36) .

----------


## أم فطامي 2009

سورة الإنشقاق .

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم .

إذا السماء انشقت (1) و أذنت لربها وحُقت (2) و إذا الأرض مدت (3) و ألقت ما فيها وتخلت (4) و أذنت لربها وحقت (5) يا أيها الإنسان إنك كادح لربك كدحا ً فملاقيه (6) فما من أوتي كتابه بيمينه (7) فسوف يحاسب حساباً يسيرا (8) و ينقلب إلى أهله مسروراً (9) و أما من أوتي كتابه وراء ظهره (10) فسوف يدعو ثبورا (11) و يصلى سعيرا (12) إنه كان في أهله مسرورا(13) إنه ظن أن لن يحور (14) بلى إن ربه كان به بصيرا (15) فلا أقسم بالشفق (16) والليل وما وسق (17) والقمر إذا اتسق (18) لتركبن طبقا عن طبق (19) فمالهم لا يؤمنون (20) وإذا قرىء عليهم القرآن لا يسجدون (21) إن الذين كفروا يكذبون (22) والله أعلم بما يوعون (23) فبشرهم بعذاب أليم (24) إلا الذين آمنو وعملو الصالحات لهم أجر غير ممنون (25) .

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله .. 
> 
> سورة ( الانفطار ) 
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> إذا السماء انفطرت (1) و إذا الكواكب انتثرت (2) و إذا البحار فجرت ( 3) و إذا القبور بعثرت ( 4) علمت نفس ما قدمت وأخرت ( 5) يا أيها الإنسان ما غرك بربك الكريم ( 6) الذي خلقك فسواك فعدلك ( 7) في أي صورة ما شاء ركبك ( 8) كلا بل تكذبون بالدين ( 9) و إن عليكم لحافظين ( 10) كراما ً كاتبين ( 11) يعلمون ما تفعلون ( 12 ) إن الأبرار لفي نعيم ( 13 ) و إن الفجار لفي جحيم ( 14) يصلونها يوم الدين ( 15 ) وما هم عنها بغائبين (16) وما أدراك ما يوم الدين ( 17 ) ثم ما أدراك ما يوم الدين ( 18 ) يوم لا تملك نفسٌ لنفس ٍ شيئا ً والأمر يومئِذٍ لله (19) .





وعليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته،،،

بارك الله فيكِ أختي أم فطامي،،،

ماشاء الله لا قوة إلا بالله ...حفظكِ سليم،،،،

أسعدكِ الله في الدنيا و الآخرة  :Smile:

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

> سورة المطففين 
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> ويل للمطففين ( 1) الذين إذا اكتالوا على الناس يستوفون ( 2) و إذا كالوهم أو وزنوهم يخسرون ( 3)ألا يظن أولئك أنهم مبعوثون ( 4) ليوم عظيم ( 5) يوم يقوم الناس لرب العالمين ( 6) كلا إن كتاب الفجار لفي سجين (7) و ما أدراك ما سجين ( 8) كتاب مرقوم ( 9) ويلٌ يومئذ للمكذبين (10) الذين يكذبون بيوم الدين (11) وما يكذب به إلا كل معتد ٍ أثيم (12) إذا تتلى عليه آياتنا قال أساطير الأولين (13) كلا بل ران على قلوبهم ما كانوا يكسبون (14) كلا إنهم عن ربهم يومئذ لمحجوبون (15) ثم إنهم لصالو الجحيم (16) ثم يقال هذا الذي كنتم به تكذبون ( 17) كلا إن كتاب الأبرار لفي عليين (18) وما أدراك ما عليون (19) كتاب مرقوم (20) يشهده المقربون (21) إن الأبرار لفي نعيم (22) على الأرآئك ينظرون (23) تعرف في وجوههم نضرة النعيم (24) يسقون من رحيق مختوم (25) ختامه مسك وفي ذلك فليتنافس المتنافسون (26) و مزاجه من تسنيم (27) عينا ً يشرب بها المقربون (28) إن الذين أجرمو كانو من الذين آمنو يضحكون (29) و إذا مروا بهم يتغامزون (30) وإذا انقلبوا إلى اهلهم انقلبوا فكهين (31) وإذا رأوهم قالو إن هؤلاء لضآلون (32) وما أرسلوا عليهم حافظين (33) فاليوم الذين آمنو من الكفار يضحكون (34) على الأرآئك ينظرون (35) هل ثوب الكفار ما كانو يفعلون (36) .




الأخت الفاضلة: أم فطامي،،،

أسأل الله العظيم أن يرزقك من خيري الدنيا و الآخرة،،،

اهلهم: أهلهم

أختي أم فطامي...ستجدين بعض الكلمات لونتها باللون الأخضر..وهذه الكلمات تنقصها 
واو الجماعة " وا"
مثل: كانوا....لصالوا...آمنوا،،،وهذه الألف تكتب و لكن لا تنطق...

::: سبحان الله و بحمده ... سبحان الله العظيم :::  :Smile:

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

> سورة الإنشقاق .
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم .
> 
> إذا السماء انشقت (1) و أذنت لربها وحُقت (2) و إذا الأرض مدت (3) و ألقت ما فيها وتخلت (4) و أذنت لربها وحقت (5) يا أيها الإنسان إنك كادح لربك كدحا ً فملاقيه (6) فما من أوتي كتابه بيمينه (7) فسوف يحاسب حساباً يسيرا (8) و ينقلب إلى أهله مسروراً (9) و أما من أوتي كتابه وراء ظهره (10) فسوف يدعو ثبورا (11) و يصلى سعيرا (12) إنه كان في أهله مسرورا(13) إنه ظن أن لن يحور (14) بلى إن ربه كان به بصيرا (15) فلا أقسم بالشفق (16) والليل وما وسق (17) والقمر إذا اتسق (18) لتركبن طبقا عن طبق (19) فمالهم لا يؤمنون (20) وإذا قرىء عليهم القرآن لا يسجدون (21) إن الذين كفروا يكذبون (22) والله أعلم بما يوعون (23) فبشرهم بعذاب أليم (24) إلا الذين آمنو وعملو الصالحات لهم أجر غير ممنون (25) .





الغالية: أم فطامي،،،

ثبتنا الله و إياكِ على طاعته،،،

إن: بل 

الكلمات التي باللون الأخضر تنطبق عليها ملاحظة السورة السابقة.

جزيتِ الجنة  :Smile:

----------


## ام احمد خالد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 


والعصر إن الإنسان لفي خس 
إلا الذين أمنوا وعملوا الصالحات 
وتواصوا بالحق وتواصوا بالصبر 


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

ويل لكل همزة لمزة الذي جمع مالا وعدده 
يحسب أن ماله أخلده كلا لينبذن في الحطمه 
وما أدراك ما الحطمه نار الله الموقده 
التي تطلع على الأفئده إنها عليهم 
مؤصده في عمدا ممدده


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

ألم تر كيف فعل ربك بأصحاب الفيل 
ألم يجعل كيدهم في تضليل 
وأرسل عيهم طيرا أبابيل 
ترميهم بحجاره من سجيل فجعلهم كعصف مأكول

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

الغالية: أم أحمد خالد،،،،

بارك الله فيكِ ... و وفقكِ لكل خير....


واصلي الحفظ  :Smile: 

::: أستغفر الله العظيم الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم و أتوب إليه:::

----------


## ام احمد خالد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 


لإيلاف قريش إلافهم رحلت الشتاء والصيف 
فليعبدوا رب هذا البيت الذي اطعمهم من جوع وامنهم من خوف 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

أرأيت الذي يكذب بالدين فذالك الذي يدع اليتيم 
ولا يحض على طعام المسكين فويل للمصلين 
الذين هم عن صلاتهم ساهون والذين هم يراءون ويمنعون الماعون 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

إنا أعطيناك الكوثر 
فصلى لربك وانحر 
إن شانئك هو الأبتر

----------


## ام احمد خالد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

قل يا أيها الكافرون لا أعبدو ما تعبدون 
ولا أنتم عابدون ما أعبد ولا أنا عابد ما عبدتم 
ولا أنتم عابدون ما أعبد لكم دينكم ولي دين 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

إذا جاء نصر الله والفتح ورأيت الناس يدخلون في دين الله أفواجا 
فسبح بحمد ربك واستغفره إنه كان توابا


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

تبت يد أبي لهب وتب ما أغنى عنه ماله وما كسب 
سيصلى نارا ذات لهب وأمرأته حماله الحطب في 
جيدها حبل من مسد 


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

قل هو الله أحد الله الصمد 
لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن له كفوا احد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

قل أعوذ برب الفلق من شر ما خلق ومن شر غاسق إذا وقب 
ومن شر النفاثات في العقد ومن شر حاسد إذا حسد 


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

قل أعوذ برب الناس ملك الناس
إله الناس من شر الوسواس الخناس 
الذي يوسوس في صدور الناس 
من الجنه والناس



الحمد لله أتممت جزء عم 
يزاج الله خير.. أختي شاطئ الذكريات 
الله يجعلني واياكي من حفظت القران الكريم يااارب

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> 
> لإيلاف قريش إلافهم رحلت الشتاء والصيف 
> فليعبدوا رب هذا البيت الذي اطعمهم من جوع وامنهم من خوف 
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> أرأيت الذي يكذب بالدين فذالك الذي يدع اليتيم 
> ...




الأخت الغالية: أم أحمد خالد،،، 

أولاً: سورة قريش:
رحلت: رحلة


ثانياً: سورة الماعون:
والذين : الذين...بدون الواو


ثالثاً: سورة الكوثر:
فصلى: فصلِ...اللام عليها كسرة فقط...عند تلاوة الآية لا تمدي الكلمة.

::: اللهم أعنا على ذكرك و شكرك و حسن عبادتك:::  :Smile:

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> قل يا أيها الكافرون لا أعبدو ما تعبدون 
> ولا أنتم عابدون ما أعبد ولا أنا عابد ما عبدتم 
> ولا أنتم عابدون ما أعبد لكم دينكم ولي دين 
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> إذا جاء نصر الله والفتح ورأيت الناس يدخلون في دين الله أفواجا 
> ...




سورة الكافرون:
أعبدو: أعبدُ...الدال عليها ضمة فقط....فعند نطق الكلمة لا تمديها فقط ضمة.

سورة الناس: 
الجنه: الجنة



الحمدلله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات...

مبارك لكِ أختي أم احمد خالد إتمام حفظ جزء عم...

غفر الله لنا و لكِ و جعل ذلك في ميزان حسناتنا....

و أسأل الله العظيم أن يجعلنا و يجعلك من حفظة كتابه الكريم...

ويرزقنا الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة..آمين

أختي الكريمة حافظي على مراجعة الجزء باستمرار بارك الله فيك...

وإن احتجتِ إلى مساعدة فأنا موجودة وسعيدة بذلك...

::: أستغفر الله العظيم الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم و أتوب إليه:::  :Smile:

----------


## المتفاااااائلة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
والسماء ذات البروج، واليوم الموعود، وشاهدا ومشهود،قتل أصحاب الأخدود،والنار ذات الوقود، إذهم عليها قعود،وهم على مايفعلون بالمؤمنين شهود،ومانقموا منهم إلا أن يؤمنوا بالله العزيز الحميد،الذي له ملك السموات والأرض والله على كل شي شهيد،إن الذين فتنوا المؤمنين والمؤمنات ثم لم يتوبوا فلهم عذاب جهنم ولهم عذاب الحريق،والذين ءامنوا وعملوا الصالحات لهم جنات تجري من تحتها الأنهار ذلك الفوز الكبير،إن بطش ربك لشديد،إنه هو الذي يبدئ ويعيد،وهو الغفور الودود،ذوالعرش المجيد، فعال لمايريد، هل أتاك حديث الجنود،فرعون وثمود،بل الذين كفروا في تكذيب،والله من ورآئهم محيط،بل هو قرآءن مجيد، في لوحا محفوظ

----------


## بنت الطنيجي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 


و السماء ذات البروج 
و اليوم الموعود 
و شاهد و مشهود 
قتل أصحاب الأخدود 
النار ذات الوقود 
إذ هم عليها قعود 
و هم على ما يفعلون بالمؤمنين شهود 
و ما تقفوا منهو إلا أن يؤمنوا بالله العزيز الحميد 
الذي له ملك السموات و الأرض و الله على كل شيء شهيد 
إن الذين فتنوا المؤمنين و المؤمنات ثم لم يتوبوا لهم عذاب جهنم و لهم عذاب الحريق 
إن الذين آمنوا و عملوا الصالحات لهم جنات عدن تجري من تحتها الأنهار ذلك الفوز العظيم 
إن بطش ربك لشديد
إنه هو يبدئ و يعيد 
و هو الغفور الرحيم 
ذو العرش المجيد 
فعال لما يريد 
هل أتاك حديث الجنود 
فرعون و ثمود 
بل الذين كفروا في تكذيب 
و الله من ورائهم محيط 
بل هو قرآن مجيد 
في لوح محفوظ


صدق الله العظيم

----------


## لبيهـ

مممممممممممم هلا وغلا,,

شحالكم بنوتات توني قريت الموضوع وحابه أنظم لكم اذا ممكن ومن اليوم ببدأ بسورة النبأ؟؟

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> والسماء ذات البروج، واليوم الموعود، وشاهدا ومشهود،قتل أصحاب الأخدود،والنار ذات الوقود، إذهم عليها قعود،وهم على مايفعلون بالمؤمنين شهود،ومانقموا منهم إلا أن يؤمنوا بالله العزيز الحميد،الذي له ملك السموات والأرض والله على كل شي شهيد،إن الذين فتنوا المؤمنين والمؤمنات ثم لم يتوبوا فلهم عذاب جهنم ولهم عذاب الحريق،والذين ءامنوا وعملوا الصالحات لهم جنات تجري من تحتها الأنهار ذلك الفوز الكبير،إن بطش ربك لشديد،إنه هو الذي يبدئ ويعيد،وهو الغفور الودود،ذوالعرش المجيد، فعال لمايريد، هل أتاك حديث الجنود،فرعون وثمود،بل الذين كفروا في تكذيب،والله من ورآئهم محيط،بل هو قرآءن مجيد، في لوحا محفوظ




هلا أختي المتفااائلة،،،

أسأل الله تعالى أن يجعلك متفائلة دائماً و أبدأً،،،

شاهدا: وشاهدٍ...بدون الألف

والنار: النار...بدون حرف الواو

والذين: إن الذين

هو الذي: إنه هو يبدئ ويعيد...بدون كلمة "الذي"

لوحا: لوحٍ

::: أستغفر الله العظيم الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم و أتوب إليه::

 :Smile:

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> 
> و السماء ذات البروج 
> و اليوم الموعود 
> و شاهد و مشهود 
> قتل أصحاب الأخدود 
> النار ذات الوقود 
> إذ هم عليها قعود 
> ...




هلا أختي بنت الطنيجي،،،

أعاننا الله و إياكِ على طاعته،،،

تقفوامنهو: وما نقموامنهم

لهم : فلهم

عدن: لهم جنات تجري من تحتها الأنهار...بدون كلمة "عدن"

العظيم : الكبير

الرحيم: الودود

::: سبحان الله و بحمده..سبحان الله العظيم:::

 :Smile:

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

> مممممممممممم هلا وغلا,,
> 
> شحالكم بنوتات توني قريت الموضوع وحابه أنظم لكم اذا ممكن ومن اليوم ببدأ بسورة النبأ؟؟






حياك الله أختي لبيهـ،،،

مرحباً بك معنا...وبانتظار مشاركتج  :Smile: 

:: لا حول و لاقوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم ::

 :Smile:

----------


## فارسه

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

مـا شـاء الله 
الله يجعله في موازين حسناتكم

انا حابه انظم وياكم .. بديت من فتره بروحي وحفظت النبأ والنازعات وعبس 
والحين بكمل معاكم 
من بيسمعلي ؟

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> مـا شـاء الله 
> الله يجعله في موازين حسناتكم
> 
> انا حابه انظم وياكم .. بديت من فتره بروحي وحفظت النبأ والنازعات وعبس 
> والحين بكمل معاكم 
> من بيسمعلي ؟





هلا أختي فارسه،،،

حياكِ الله معنا...سُعدت بانضمامك لنا  :Smile: 

أنا و أختي تاجرة عادية نقوم بالتسميع للأخوات هنا،،،،

::: سبحان الله و بحمده...سبحان الله العظيم:::

 :Smile:

----------


## أم فطامي 2009

سورة البروج 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

والسماء ذات البروج (1) واليوم الموعود (2) وشاهد ومشهود (3) قتل أصحاب الأخدود (4) النار ذات الوقود (5) إذ هم عليها قعود (6) وهم على ما يفعلون بالمؤمنين شهود (7) وما نقموا منهم إلا أن يؤمنوا بالله العزيز الحميد (8) الذي له ملك السماوات والأرض والله على كل شيء شهيد (9) إن الذين فتنوا المؤمنين والمؤمنات ثم لم يتوبوا فلهم عذاب جهنم ولهم عذاب الحريق (10) إن الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات لهم جنات تجري من تحتها الأنهار ذلك الفوز الكبير (11) إن بطش ربك لشديد (12) إنه هو يبديء ويعيد (13) وهو الغفور الودود (14) ذو العرش المجيد (15) فعال لما يريد (16) هل أتاك حديث الجنود (17) فرعون وثمود (18) بل الذين كفروا في تكذيب (19) والله من ورائهم محيط (20) بل هو قرآن مجيد (21) في لوح محفوظ (22) .

----------


## أم فطامي 2009

سورة الطارق 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

والسماء والطارق (1) وما أدراك ما الطارق (2) النجم الثاقب (3) إن كل نفس لما عليها حافظ (4) فلينظر الإنسان مم خلق (5) خلق من ماء ٍ دافق (6) يخرج من بين الصلب والترآئب (7) إنه على رجعه لقادر (8) يوم تبلى السرآئر (9) فما له من قوة ولا ناصر (10) والسماء ذات الرجع (11) والأرض ذات الصدع (12) إنه لقول فصل (13) وما هو بالهزل (14) إنهم يكيدون كيدا (15) وأكيد كيدا (16) فمهل الكافرين أمهلهم رويدا (17) .

----------


## أم فطامي 2009

سورة الأعلى 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

سبح اسم ربك الأعلى (1) الذي خلق فسوى (2) والذي قدر فهدى (3) والذي أخرج المرعى (4) فجعله غثاءً احوى (5) سنقرئك فلا تنسى (6) إلا ماشاء الله إنه يعلم الجهر وما يخفى (7) ونيسرك لليسرى (8) فذكر إن نفعت الذكرى (9) سيذكر من يخشى (10) ويتجنبها الأشقى (11) الذي يصلى النار الكبرى (12) ثم لا يموت فيها ولا يحيا (13) قد أفلح من تزكى (14) وذكر اسم ربه فصلى (15) بل تؤثرون الحياة الدنيا (16) والآخرة خير وأبقى (17) إن هذا لفي الصحف الأولى (18) صحف إبراهيم وموسى (19) .

----------


## أم فطامي 2009

سورة الغاشية 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

هل أتاك حديث الغاشية (1) وجوه يومئذ خاشعة (2) عاملة ناصبة (3) تصلى ناراً حامية (4) تسقى من عين آنية (5) ليس لهم طعام إلا من ضريع (6) لا يسمن ولا يغني من جوع (7) وجوه يومئذ ناعمة (8) لسعيها راضية (9) في جنة عالية (10) لا تسمع فيها لاغية (11) فيها عين جارية (12) فيها سرر مرفوعة (13) وأكواب موضوعة (14) ونمارق مصفوفة (15) وزرابي مبثوثة (16) أفلا ينظرون إلى الإبل كيف خلقت (17) وإلى السماء كيف رفعت (18) وإلى الجبال كيف نصبت (19) و إلى الأرض كيف سطحت (20) فذكر إنما أنت مذكر (21) لست عليهم بمصيطر (22) إلا من تولى وكفر (23) فيعذبه الله العذاب الأكبر (24) إن إلينا إيابهم (25) ثم إن علينا حسابهم (26) .

----------


## أم فطامي 2009

سورة الفجر 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

والفجر (1) وليال ٍ عشر (2) والشفع والوتر (3) والليل إذا يسر (4) هل في ذلك قسم لذي حجر (5) ألم ترى كيف فعل ربك بعاد (6) إرم ذات العماد (7) التي لم يخلق مثلها في البلاد (8) وثمود الذين جابوا الصخر بالواد (9) و فرعون ذي الأوتاد (10) الذين طغوا في البلاد (11) فأكثروا فيها الفساد (12) فصب عليهم ربك سوط عذاب (13) إن ربك لبالمرصاد (14) فأما الإنسان إذا ما ابتلاه ربه فأكرمه ونعمه فيقول ربي أكرمن (15) وأما اذا ما ابتلاه فقدر عليه رزقه فيقول ربي أهانن (16) كلا بل لا تكرمون اليتيم (17) ولا تحآضون على طعام المسكين (18) وتأكلون التراث أكلا ً لما (19) وتحبون المال حبا ً جما (20) كلا إذا دكت الأرض دكاً دكا (21) وجاء ربك والملك صفا ً صفا (22) وجاء يومئذ بجهنم يومئذ يتذكر الإنسان وأنى له الذكرى (23) يقول ياليتني قدمت لحياتي (24) فيومئذ لا يعذب عذابه أحد (25) ولا يوثق وثاقه أحد (26) يا أيتها النفس المطمئنة (27) ارجعي إلى ربك راضية مرضية (28) فادخلي في عبادي (19) وادخلي جنتي (30) .

----------


## أم فطامي 2009

سورة البلد 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

لا أقسم بهذا البلد (1) وأنت حل بهذا البلد (2) و والد ٍ وما ولد (3) لقد خلقنا الإنسان في كبد (4) أيحسب أن لن يقدر عليه أحد (5) يقول أهلكت مالاً لبدا (6) أيحسب أن لم يره أحد (7) ألم نجعل له عينين (8) ولساناً وشفتين (9) وهديناه النجدين (10) فلا اقتحم العقبة (11) وما أدراك ما العقبة (12) فك رقبة (13) أو إطعامٍ في يوم ذي مسغبة (14) يتيماً ذا مقربة (15) أو مسكينا ً ذا متربة (16) ثم كان من الذين آمنوا وتواصوا بالصبر وتواصوا بالمرحمة (17) أولئك أصحاب الميمنة (18) والذين كفروا بآياتنا هم أصحاب المشئمة (19) عليهم نار مؤصدة (20) .

----------


## أم سلطان1

اختي ممكن ادخل معاكم اليوم بس شفت الموضوع ويزاج الله خير

----------


## أم فطامي 2009

سورة الشمس 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

والشمس وضحاها (1) والقمر إذا تلاها (2) والنهار إذا جلاها (3) والليل إذا يغشاها (4) والسماء وما بناها (5) والأرض وما طحاها (6) ونفس وما سواها (7) فألهمها فجورها وتقواها (8)قد أفلح من زكاها (9) وقد خاب من دساها (10) كذبت ثمود بطغواها (11) إذ انبعث أشقاها (12) فقال لهم رسول الله ناقة الله وسقياها (13) فكذبوه فعقروها فدمدم عليهم ربهم بذنبهم فسواها (14) ولا يخاف عقباها (15) . 
سورة الليل 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم . 

والليل إذا يغشى (1) والنهار إذا تجلى (2) وما خلق الذكر والأنثى (3) إن سعيكم لشتى (4) فأما من أعطى واتقى (5) وصدق بالحسنى (6) فسنيسره لليسرى (7) وأما من بخل واستغنى (8) وكذب بالحسنى (9) فسنيسره للعسرى (10) وما يغني عنه ماله إذا تردى (11) إنا علينا للهدى (12) وإن لنا للآخرة والأولى (13) فأنذرتكم ناراً تلظى (14) لا يصلاها إلا الأشقى (15) الذي كذب وتولى (16) وسيجنبها الأتقى (17) الذي يؤتى ماله يتزكى (18) وما لأحد عنده من نعمة تجزى (19) إلا ابتغاء وجه ربه الأعلى (20) ولسوف يرضى (21) . سورة الضحى 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

و الضحى (1) والليل إذا سجى (2) ما ودعك ربك وما قلى (3) و للآخرة خير لك من الأولى (4) ولسوف يعطيك ربك فترضى (5) ألم يجدك يتيما ً فئاوى (6) ووجدك ضالاً فهدى (7) ووجدك عائلا ً فأغنى (8) فأما اليتيم فلا تقهر (9) و أما السائل فلا تنهر (10) و أما بنعمة ربك فحدث (11) . سورة الشرح 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

ألم نشرح لك صدرك (1) ووضعنا عنك وزرك (2) الذي أنقض ظهرك (3) ورفعنا لك ذكرك (4) فإن مع العسر يسرا (5) إن مع العسر يسرا (6) فإذا فرغت فانصب (7) وإلى ربك فارغب (8) .

----------


## أم فطامي 2009

سورة التين 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

والتين والزيتون (1) وطور سينين (2) وهذا البلد الأمين (3) لقد خلقنا الإنسان في أحسن تقويم (4) ثم رددناه أسفل سافلين (5) إلا الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات فلهم أجر غير ممنون (6) فما يكذبك بعد بالدين (7) أليس الله بأحكم الحاكمين (8) . 

سورة العلق 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم . 

اقرأ باسم ربك الذي خلق (1) خلق الإنسان من علق (2) اقرأ وربك الأكرم (3) الذي علم بالقلم (4) علم الإنسان مالم يعلم (5) كلا إن الإنسان ليطغى (6) أن رآه استغنى (7) إن إلى ربك الرجعى (8) أرأيت الذي ينهى (9) عبدا ً إذا صلى (10) أرأيت إن كان على الهدى (11) أو أمر بالتقوى (12) أرأيت إن كذب وتولى (13) ألم يعلم بأن الله يرى (14) كلا لئن لم ينته لنسفعا بالناصية (15) ناصية كاذبة خاطئة (16) فليدع ناديه (17) سندع الزبانية (18) كلا لا تطعه واسجد واقترب (19) . 

سورة القدر . 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

إنا أنزلناه في ليلة القدر (1) وما أدراك ما ليلة القدر (2) ليلة القدر خير من ألف شهر (3) تنزل الملائكة والروح فيها بإذن ربهم من كل أمر (4) سلام هيه حتى مطلع الفجر (5) . 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

سورة البينة 

لم يكن الذين كفروا من أهل الكتاب والمشركين منفكين حتى تأتيهم البينة (1) رسول من الله يتلو صحفا ً مطهرة (2) فيها كتب قيمة (3) و ماتفرق الذين أوتوا الكتاب إلا من بعد ما جآئتهم البينة (4) وما أمروا إلا ليعبدوا الله مخلصين له الدين حنفاء ويقيموا الصلاة ويؤتوا الزكاة وذلك دين القيمة (5) إن الذين كفروا من اهل الكتاب والمشركين في نار جهنم خالدين فيها أولئك هم شر البرية (6) إن الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات أولئك هم خير البرية (7) جزاؤهم عند ربهم جنات عدن تجري من تحتها الانهار خالدين فيها أبدارضي الله عنهم ورضوا عنه ذلك لمن خشي ربه .

----------


## أم فطامي 2009

سورة الزلزلة 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

إذا زلزلت الأرض زلزالها (1) وأخرجت الأرض أثقالها (2) وقال الإنسان مالها (3) يومئذٍ تحدث أخبارها (4) بأن ربك أوحى لها (5) يومئذٍ يصدر الناس أشتاتاً ليروا أعمالهم (6) فمن يعمل مثقال ذرة خيرا ً يرى (7) ومن يعمل مثقال ذرة شراً يرى (8) . 

سورة العاديات . 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم . 

والعاديات ضبحا (1) فالموريات قدحا (2) فالمغيرات صبحا (3) فأثرن به نقعا (4) فوسطن به جمعا (5) إن الإنسان لربه لكنود (6) و إنه على ذلك لشهيد (7) وإنه لحب الخير لشديد (8) أفلا يعلم إذا بعثر مافي القبور (9) وحصل مافي الصدور (10) إن ربهم بهم يومئذ لخبير (11) . 

القارعة 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

القارعة (1) مالقارعة (2) وما أدراك مالقارعة (3) يوم يكون الناس كالفراش المبثوث (4) وتكون الجبال كالعهن المنفوش (5) فأما من ثقلت موازينه (6) فهو في عيشة راضية (7) وأما من خفت موازينه (8) فامه هاوية (9) وما أدراك ماهيه (10) نار حامية (11) . 

التكاثر 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

ألهاكم التكاثر (1) حتى زرتم المقابر (2) كلا سوف تعلمون (3) ثم كلا سوف تعلمون (4) كلا لو تعلمون علم اليقين (5) لترون الجحيم (6) ثم لترونها عين اليقين (7) ثم لتسألن يومئذ عن النعيم (8) .

----------


## أم فطامي 2009

العصر 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

والعصر (1) إن الإنسان لفي خسر (2) إلا الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات وتواصوا بالحق وتواصوا بالصبر (3) . 


الهمزة 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم . 

ويل ٌ لكل همزة لمزة (1) الذي جمع مالاً وعدده (2) أيحسب أن ماله أخلده (3) كلا لينبذن في الحطمة (4) وما أدراك مالحطمة (5) نار الله الموقدة (6) التي تتطلع على الأفئدة (7) إنها عليهم مؤصدة (8) في عمد ٍ ممددة (9) . 

الفيل 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

ألم ترى كيف فعل ربك بأصحاب الفيل (1) ألم يجعل كيدهم في تضليل (2) وأرسل عليهم طيرا أبابيل (3) ترميهم بحجارة من سجيل (4) فجعلهم كصعف ٍ مأكول (5) . 

قريش 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

لإيلاف قريش (1) إلافهم رحلة الشتاء والصيف (2) فليعبدوا رب هذا البيت (3) الذي أطعمهم من جوع وآمنهم من خوف (4) . 

الماعون 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

أرءيت الذي يكذب بالدين (1) فذلك الذي يدع اليتيم (2) ولا يحض على طعام المسكين (3) فويلٌ للمصلين (4) الذين هم عن صلاتهم سآهون (5) الذي هم يرآؤن (6) ويمنعون الماعون (7) . 

الكوثر 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

إنا أعطيناك الكوثر (1) فصلي لربك وانحر (2) إن شانئك هو الأبتر (3) .

----------


## أم فطامي 2009

الكافرون .. 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

قل يا أيها الكافرون (1) لا أعبد ما تعبدون (2) ولا انتم عابدون ما أعبد (3) ولا انا عابد ماعبدتم (4) ولا انتم عابدون ما أعبد (5) لكم دينكم ولي دين (6) . 

النصر 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
إذا جاء نصر الله والفتح (1) ورأيت الناس يدخلون في دين الله افواجا (2) فسبح بحمد ربك واستغفره إنه كان توابا (3) . 

المسد 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
تبت يدا أبي لهب وتب (1) ما أغنى عنه ماله وماكسب (2) سيصلى ناراً ذات لهب (3) وإمرأته حمالة الحطب (4) في جيدها حبل من مسد (5) . 

الاخلاص 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

قل هو الله أحد (1) الله الصمد (2) لم يلد ولم يولد (3) ولم يكن له كفواً احد (4) . 

الفلق 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
قل أعوذ برب الفلق (1) من شر ما خلق (2) ومن شر غاسق اذا وقب (3) ومن شر النفاثات في العقد (4) ومن شر حاسد ٍ إذا حسد (5) . 

الناس 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

قل أعوذ برب الناس (1) ملك الناس (2) إله الناس (3) من شر الوسواس الخناس (4) الذي يوسوس في صدور الناس (5) من الجنة والناس (6) . 

بارك الله فيك اختي شاطىء الذكريات وجزاك الله الف خير انتي وتاجرة عادية بفضل الله ثم انتن حفظت جزء عم .. رزقني الله واياكم حفظ القرآن كاملاُ وجعلنا من أهل القرآن ....

----------


## محبه الحرمين

ببدأ معااكن

----------


## المتفاااااائلة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
والسماء والطارق،وماأدراك ما الطارق،النجم الثاقب،إن كل نفس لما عليها حافظ ،فلينظر الإنسان مما خلق،خلق من مآء دافق،يخرج من بين الصلب والترائب،إنه على رجعة لقادر،يوم تبلى السرائر،فماله من قوة ولاناصر،والسماء ذات الرجع ، والأرض ذات الصدع،إنه لقول الفصل، وماهو بالهزل،إنهم يكيدون كيدا، وأكيد كيدا، فمهل الكفرين أمهلهم رويدا

----------


## المتفاااااائلة

استغفر الله الذي لاإله إلاهو الحي القيوم وأتوب إليه
اذكروا الله وصلواع النبي

----------


## المتفاااااائلة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
سبح اسم ربك الأعلى ،الذي خلق فسوى،والذي قدر فهدى،والذي أخرج المرعى، فجعله غثاء أحوى،سنقرئك فلاتنسى إلاماشاء الله،إنه يعلم الجهر ومايخفى،ونيسرك لليسرى،فذكر إن نفعت الذكرى،سيذكرمن يخشى، ويتجنبها الأشقى، الذي يصلى النار الكبرى،ثم لايموت فيها ولايحي،قد أفلح من تزكى،وذكر اسم ربه فصلى،بل تؤثرون الحياة الذنيا،والآخرة خير وأبقى،إن هذا لفي الصحف الأولى، صحف إبراهيم وموسى

----------


## فارسه

اختي ., شاطئ ذكريات ’،

شكراً على ردج واهتمامج اللي زاد الحماس فيني .,

دوم تابعيني *.^ لاني كسوله نوعا ما

يزاج الله خير

----------


## فارسه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
عم يتساءلون (1) عن النبأ العظيم (2) الذي هم فيه مختلفون (3) كلا سيعلمون (4) ثم كلا سيعلمون (5)
ألم نجعل الارض مهاداً (6) والجبال أوتادا (7) وخلقنكم أزواجاً (8) وجعلنا نومكم سباتاً (9) وجعلنا الليل لباساً 
وجعلنا النهار معاشاً (10) وبنينا فوقكم سبعاً شداداً (11) وجعلنا سراجاً وهاجاً (12) وأنزلنا من المعصرات ماءاً ثجاجاً(13) لنخرج به حباً ونباتاً (14) وجناتٍ الفافاً (15)
إن يوم الفصل كان ميقاتاً (16) يوم ينفخ في الصور فتأتون أفواجاً (17) وفتحت السماء فكانت ابواباً (18) وسيرت الجبال فكانت سراباً (19)
إن جهنم كانت مرصاداً(20) للطغين مآبا (21) لابثين فيها أحقاباً (22) لا يذوقون فيها برداً ولا شراباً (23)
إلا حميماً وغساقاً (24) جزاءاً وفاقاً (25)
إنهم كانوا لا يرجون حسابا (26) وكذبوا بآياتنا كذاباً (27) وكل شئِ أحصينه كتاباً (28) فذوقوا فلن نزيدكم إلا عذابا (29)
إن للمتقين مفازاً (30) حدائق وأعناباً (31) وكواعب أتراباً (32) وكأساً دهاقاً (33) جزاءاً من ربك عطاءاً حساباً (34) رب السموات والارض وما بينهما الرحمن لا يملكون منه خطاباً (35)
يوم يقوم الروح والملائكة صفاً لا يتكلمون إلا من أذن له الرحمن وقال صواباً (36) ذلك اليوم الحق فمن شاء اتخذ إلى ربه مـئاباً (37) إنا انذرنكم عذاباً قريباً يوم ينظر المرء ما قدمت يداه ويقول الكافر يا ليتني كنت تراباً (38)

----------


## فارسه

باجر ان شاء الله بسمع النازعات وعبس

تصبحون على خير

----------


## h2h

يزلكم الله خير 

::: اللهم أعنا على ذكرك و شكرك و حسن عبادتك:::

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

*الأخت الفاضلة: أم فطامي،،،*

*الحمدلله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات،،،*

*مبارك لك إتمام حفظ جزء عم...ورزقك الله تعالى حفظ القرآن كاملاً بإذنه تعالى...*

*ماشاء الله لا قوة إلا بالله...حفظكِ سليم وكتابتك مرتبة ... تسلم يمينك* 

*ملاحظات بسيطة فقط :*

*سورة الأعلى:*
*يحيا:يحيى*

*سورة الزلزلة:*
*يرى: يره*

*سورة القارعة:*
*فامه: فأمه*

*سورةالفيل:*
*ترى:ترَ ...عند تلاوة الآية لاتمديها فقط فتحة على الراء*

*سورة الكوثر:*
*فصلي: فصلِ..أيضاً لا تمديها فقط اكسري اللام.*


*أسأل الله العظيم أن يرضى عنا و أن يجعل ذلك في ميزان حسناتنا...آمين*

*حافظي أختي الكريمة على مراجعة الجزء باستمرار..وأنا موجودة للمساعدة إذا احتجت لها...*

*نتمى رؤيتك في موضوع جزء تبارك بإذن الله تعالى قريبا*

----------


## أم فطامي 2009

أشكرج أختي شاطئ الذكريات .... متى تبدون بجزء تبارك ..؟؟؟؟؟ !!! 

ان شاء الله خصصت أسبوع لمراجعته علشان يتثبت الحفظ .... 

يزاج الله الف خيررر ^__^

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> والسماء والطارق،وماأدراك ما الطارق،النجم الثاقب،إن كل نفس لما عليها حافظ ،فلينظر الإنسان مما خلق،خلق من مآء دافق،يخرج من بين الصلب والترائب،إنه على رجعة لقادر،يوم تبلى السرائر،فماله من قوة ولاناصر،والسماء ذات الرجع ، والأرض ذات الصدع،إنه لقول الفصل، وماهو بالهزل،إنهم يكيدون كيدا، وأكيد كيدا، فمهل الكفرين أمهلهم رويدا


 



*هلا أختي المتفاااائلة،،،*

*بارك الله فيك و غفر لكِ،،،،*

*مما: ممَ*

* رجعة: رجعه...تكتب و تنطق بالهاء*

*::: سبحان الله و بحمده...سبحان الله العظيم:::*

**

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> سبح اسم ربك الأعلى ،الذي خلق فسوى،والذي قدر فهدى،والذي أخرج المرعى، فجعله غثاء أحوى،سنقرئك فلاتنسى إلاماشاء الله،إنه يعلم الجهر ومايخفى،ونيسرك لليسرى،فذكر إن نفعت الذكرى،سيذكرمن يخشى، ويتجنبها الأشقى، الذي يصلى النار الكبرى،ثم لايموت فيها ولايحي ،قد أفلح من تزكى،وذكر اسم ربه فصلى،بل تؤثرون الحياة الذنيا،والآخرة خير وأبقى،إن هذا لفي الصحف الأولى، صحف إبراهيم وموسى


 

*الأخت الغالية: المتفااائلة،،،*

*أعاننا الله و إياكِ على طاعته،،،*

*ولايحي: ولا يحيى ،،،،الذنيا: الدنيا>>> أتوقع أخطاء مطبعية* 

*ما شاء الله حفظكِ سليم...*

*::: لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين:::*

**

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> عم يتساءلون (1) عن النبأ العظيم (2) الذي هم فيه مختلفون (3) كلا سيعلمون (4) ثم كلا سيعلمون (5)
> ألم نجعل الارض مهاداً (6) والجبال أوتادا (7) وخلقنكم أزواجاً (8) وجعلنا نومكم سباتاً (9) وجعلنا الليل لباساً 
> وجعلنا النهار معاشاً (10) وبنينا فوقكم سبعاً شداداً (11) وجعلنا سراجاً وهاجاً (12) وأنزلنا من المعصرات ماءاً ثجاجاً(13) لنخرج به حباً ونباتاً (14) وجناتٍ الفافاً (15)
> إن يوم الفصل كان ميقاتاً (16) يوم ينفخ في الصور فتأتون أفواجاً (17) وفتحت السماء فكانت ابواباً (18) وسيرت الجبال فكانت سراباً (19)
> إن جهنم كانت مرصاداً(20) للطغين مآبا (21) لابثين فيها أحقاباً (22) لا يذوقون فيها برداً ولا شراباً (23)
> إلا حميماً وغساقاً (24) جزاءاً وفاقاً (25)
> إنهم كانوا لا يرجون حسابا (26) وكذبوا بآياتنا كذاباً (27) وكل شئِ أحصينه كتاباً (28) فذوقوا فلن نزيدكم إلا عذابا (29)
> إن للمتقين مفازاً (30) حدائق وأعناباً (31) وكواعب أتراباً (32) وكأساً دهاقاً (33) جزاءاً من ربك عطاءاً حساباً (34) رب السموات والارض وما بينهما الرحمن لا يملكون منه خطاباً (35)
> يوم يقوم الروح والملائكة صفاً لا يتكلمون إلا من أذن له الرحمن وقال صواباً (36) ذلك اليوم الحق فمن شاء اتخذ إلى ربه مـئاباً (37) إنا انذرنكم عذاباً قريباً يوم ينظر المرء ما قدمت يداه ويقول الكافر يا ليتني كنت تراباً (38)


 


*مرحبا أختي فارسه،،،*

*حياكِ الله أختي الفاضلة* 

*النبأ : النبإ....موضع الهمزة..حيث إن موضع الهمزة يؤدي إلى اختلاف نطق الكلمة.*

*جزاءاً : جزآءً*

*عطاءاً: عطاءً*

*أسعدكِ الله في الدنيا و الآخرة*

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

> أشكرج أختي شاطئ الذكريات .... متى تبدون بجزء تبارك ..؟؟؟؟؟ !!! 
> 
> ان شاء الله خصصت أسبوع لمراجعته علشان يتثبت الحفظ .... 
> 
> يزاج الله الف خيررر ^__^


 


*مرحبا أختي أم فطامي،،،*

*إن شاء الله سوف أفتح موضوع حفظ جزء تبارك قريباً...خلال هذا الأسبوع..*

*نعم أختي حافظي على المراجعة المستمرة...بارك الله فيكِ....*

*::: أستغفر الله العظيم الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم و أتوب إليه:::*

 :Smile:

----------


## بنت الطنيجي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 


السماء و الطارق 
و ما أدراك ما الطارق 
النجم الثاقب 
إن كل نفس لما عليها حافظ 
فلينظر الإنسان مما خلق 
خلق من ماء دافق 
يخرج من بين الصلب و الترائب 
إنه على رجعه لقادر 
يوم تبلى السرائر 
فما له من قوة و لا ناصر 
و السماء ذات الرجع 
و الأرض ذات الصدع
إنه لقول فصل 
و ما هو بالهزل 
إنهم يكيدون كيدا 
و أكيد كيدا 
فمهل الكافرين أمهلهم رويدا 


صدق الله العظيم

----------


## لبيهـ

يزاكن الله الف خير,,

والله يعطينا ويعطيكم الاجر يارب ,,

----------


## أم سلطان1

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
عم يتساءلون(1) عن النبإ العظيم (2) الذي هم فيه يختلفون (3) كلا سيعلمون (4) ثم كلا سيعلمون(5) الم نجعل الارض مهادا (6)والجبال اوتادا(7)وخلقناكم ازواجا(8)وجعلنا نومكم سباتا(9)وجعلنا الليل لباسا (10) وجعلنا النهار معاشا(11) وبنينا فوقكم سبعا شداد (12) وجعلنا سراجا وهاجا (13) وانزلنا من المعصرات ماءا ثجاجا (14) لنخرج به حبا ونباتا (15) وجنات ألفافا (16) إن يوم الفصل كان ميقاتا (17) يوم ينفخ في الصور فتأتون افواجا(18)

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> 
> السماء و الطارق 
> و ما أدراك ما الطارق 
> النجم الثاقب 
> إن كل نفس لما عليها حافظ 
> فلينظر الإنسان مما خلق 
> خلق من ماء دافق 
> ...


 


*الأخت الغالية: بنت الطنيجي،،،*

*بارك الله فيكِ و غفر لكِ،،،* 

*السماء: و السماء*

*مما : ممَ*

*::: اللهم اغفر للمؤمنين و المؤمنات و المسلمين و المسلمات الأحياء منهم و الأموات:::*

 :Smile:

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> عم يتساءلون(1) عن النبإ العظيم (2) الذي هم فيه يختلفون (3) كلا سيعلمون (4) ثم كلا سيعلمون(5) الم نجعل الارض مهادا (6)والجبال اوتادا(7)وخلقناكم ازواجا(8)وجعلنا نومكم سباتا(9)وجعلنا الليل لباسا (10) وجعلنا النهار معاشا(11) وبنينا فوقكم سبعا شداد (12) وجعلنا سراجا وهاجا (13) وانزلنا من المعصرات ماءا ثجاجا (14) لنخرج به حبا ونباتا (15) وجنات ألفافا (16) إن يوم الفصل كان ميقاتا (17) يوم ينفخ في الصور فتأتون افواجا(18)


 



*الأخت الفاضلة: أم سلطان 1،،،*

*أعاننا الله وإياكِ على طاعته،،،*

*يختلفون: مختلفون*

*شداد: شدادا*

*ألم، الأرض، أوتادا، أزواجا،أنزلنا، أفواجا...هذه الكلمات بها همزة قطع.*

*أسعدكِ الله في الدنيا و الآخرة*

----------


## محبه الحرمين

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

عم يتساءلون 1 عن النبأ العظيم 2 الذي هم فيه مختلفون 3 كلا سيعلمون 4 ثم كلا سيعلمون 5 ألم نجعل الأرض مهادا 6 و الجبال أوتادا 7 و خلقناكم أزواجا 8 و جعلنا نومكم سباتا 9 و جعلنا الليل لباسا 10 و جعلنا النهار معاشا 11 و بنينا فوقكم سبعا شدادا 12 و جعلنا سراجا وهاجا 13 و أنزلنا من المعصرات ماءا ثجاجا 14 لنخرج به حبا و نباتا 15 و جنات ألفافا 16 إن يوم الفصل كان ميقاتا 17 يوم ينفخ في الصور فتأتون أفواجا 18 

صدق الله العظيم ...

جزاااكم الله خير .. خوااتي العزيزاات

----------


## محبه الحرمين

إهدااء خوااتي ..

تفسير لجزء عم بأسلوب لطيف ..
" ما كاان حديثا يفترى به " لعائض القرني 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread...1#post19106441

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> عم يتساءلون 1 عن النبأ العظيم 2 الذي هم فيه مختلفون 3 كلا سيعلمون 4 ثم كلا سيعلمون 5 ألم نجعل الأرض مهادا 6 و الجبال أوتادا 7 و خلقناكم أزواجا 8 و جعلنا نومكم سباتا 9 و جعلنا الليل لباسا 10 و جعلنا النهار معاشا 11 و بنينا فوقكم سبعا شدادا 12 و جعلنا سراجا وهاجا 13 و أنزلنا من المعصرات ماءا ثجاجا 14 لنخرج به حبا و نباتا 15 و جنات ألفافا 16 إن يوم الفصل كان ميقاتا 17 يوم ينفخ في الصور فتأتون أفواجا 18 
> 
> صدق الله العظيم ...
> 
> جزاااكم الله خير .. خوااتي العزيزاات


 
*الأخت الفاضلة: محبة الحرمين،،،،*

*بارك الله فيكِ و غفر لكِ،،،،*

*النبأ: النبإ....موضع الهمزة ..لأن اختلاف موضعها يؤدي إلى اختلاف نطقها..اقرأي الكلمة في كلا الحالتين و ستلاحظين الفرق.*

*ماشاء الله حفظكِ سليم ....واصلي الحفظ،،،*

*جزاكِ الله خيراً كثيراً على الإهداء الجميل،،،*

*أسعدكِ الله في الدنيا و الآخرة*

----------


## بنت الطنيجي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

سبح إسم ربك الأعلى 
الذي خلق فسوى 
و الذي قدر فهدى 
و الذي أخرج المرعى 
فجعله غثاء أحوى 
سنقرئك فلا تنسى 
إلا ما شاء الله 
إنه يعلم الجهر و ما يخفى 
و نيسرك لليسرى 
فذكر أن نفعت الذكرى 
سيذكر من يخشى 
و يتجنبها الأشقى 
الذي يصلى النار الكبرى 
ثم لا يموت فيها و لا يحيى 
قد أفلح من تزكى 
و ذكر إسم ربه فصلى 
بل تؤثرون الحياة الدنيا 
و الأخرة خير و أبقى 
إن هذا لفي الصحف الأولى 
صحف إبراهيم و موسى 



صدق الله العظيم

----------


## عســوؤلـه ..}

ربي يووفقكن وفي ميزآآن حسنآتكن انآ سييفت الجدول عندي وبحآول بيني وبين نفسي احفظ ^^

----------


## ذات الحياة

ما شاء الله جدول والله انه وايد بينفع البنات 

بارك الله فيكم وربي يكتبه في ميزان حسناتكم 

عن نفسي حفظت الجدول عندي وبطبعه وبطرش لغيري 
وعن نفسي احب اسمع لنفسي احسن 
والله يبارك فيكم 
اشكركم على اهتمامكم 

وانتظر منكم بعدين جدول الاجزاء الاخرى 
وفقكم الله

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> سبح إسم ربك الأعلى 
> الذي خلق فسوى 
> و الذي قدر فهدى 
> و الذي أخرج المرعى 
> فجعله غثاء أحوى 
> سنقرئك فلا تنسى 
> إلا ما شاء الله 
> ...


 


*بارك الله فيكِ أختي بنت الطنيجي،،،،*

*و أسعدكِ في الدنيا و الآخرة ،،،،*

*أن: إن.... موضع الهمزة*

*::: أستغفر الله العظيم الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم و أتوب إليه:::*

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

*أخواتي الفاضلات: عسوله و ذات الحياة،،،،*

*أشكركما على مروركما ....... و جزاكن الله خيراً كثيراً....* 

*::: سبحان الله و بحمده...سبحان الله العظيم:::*

----------


## ورده جوري

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
(هل أتاك حديث الغاشية وجوه يومئذ خاشعة عاملة ناصبة تصلى نارا حامية تسقى من عين ءانية ليس لهم طعام إلا من ضريع لا يسمن ولا يغني من جوع
وجوه يومئذ ناعمة لسعيها راضية في جنة عالية لا تسمع فيها لاغية فيها عين جارية فيها سرر مرفوعة واكواب موضوعة ونمارق مصفوفة وزرابي مبثوثة
افلا ينضرون إلى الإبل كيف خلقت وإلي السمآء كيف رفعت وإلى الجبال كيف نصبت وإلى الأرض كيف سطحت
فذكر إنما أنت مذكر لست عليهم بمسيطر إلا من تولى وكفر فيعذبه الله العذاب ألأكبر إنا علينا إيابهم ثم إن علينا حسابهم)

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> (هل أتاك حديث الغاشية وجوه يومئذ خاشعة عاملة ناصبة تصلى نارا حامية تسقى من عين ءانية ليس لهم طعام إلا من ضريع لا يسمن ولا يغني من جوع
> وجوه يومئذ ناعمة لسعيها راضية في جنة عالية لا تسمع فيها لاغية فيها عين جارية فيها سرر مرفوعة واكواب موضوعة ونمارق مصفوفة وزرابي مبثوثة
> افلا ينضرون إلى الإبل كيف خلقت وإلي السمآء كيف رفعت وإلى الجبال كيف نصبت وإلى الأرض كيف سطحت
> فذكر إنما أنت مذكر لست عليهم بمسيطر إلا من تولى وكفر فيعذبه الله العذاب ألأكبر إنا علينا إيابهم ثم إن علينا حسابهم)


 

*بارك الله فيك أختي ورده جوري،،،*

*ينضرون: ينظرون*

*وإلي : وإلى*

*ألأكبر : الأكبر*

*إنا علينا :إن إلينا*

*::: اللهم اشفي مرضانا و مرضى المسلمين :::*

----------


## المتفاااااائلة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
هل أتاك حديث الغاشية، وجوه يومئذ خاشعة،عاملة ناصبة،تصلى نارا حامية،تسقى من عين ءانية،ليس لهم طعام إلامن ضريع،لايسمن ولايغني من جوع،وجوة يومئذ ناعمة،لسعيها راضية،في جنة عالية،لاتسمع فيها لاغية،فيها عين جارية،فيها سرور مرفوعة،وأكواب موضوعة،ونمارق مصفوفة،وزرابي مبثوثة،أفلاينظرون إلى الأبل كيف خلقت، وإلى السماء كيف رفعت،وإلى الجبال كيف نصبت،وإلى الأرض كيف سطحت،فذكر إنما أنت مذكر،لست عليهم بمسيطر، إلامن تولى وكفر،فسيعذبه الله العذاب الأكبر،إناإلينا إيابهم،ثم إنا علينا حسابهم

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> هل أتاك حديث الغاشية، وجوه يومئذ خاشعة،عاملة ناصبة،تصلى نارا حامية،تسقى من عين ءانية،ليس لهم طعام إلامن ضريع،لايسمن ولايغني من جوع،وجوة يومئذ ناعمة،لسعيها راضية،في جنة عالية،لاتسمع فيها لاغية،فيها عين جارية،فيها سرور مرفوعة،وأكواب موضوعة،ونمارق مصفوفة،وزرابي مبثوثة،أفلاينظرون إلى الأبل كيف خلقت، وإلى السماء كيف رفعت،وإلى الجبال كيف نصبت،وإلى الأرض كيف سطحت،فذكر إنما أنت مذكر،لست عليهم بمسيطر، إلامن تولى وكفر،فسيعذبه الله العذاب الأكبر،إناإلينا إيابهم،ثم إنا علينا حسابهم


 
*بارك الله فيك أختي المتفااائلة،،،*

*ورزقك بما تتمنين،،،*

*سرور: سرر*

*الأبل : الإبل*

*فسيعذبه: فيعذبه*

*إنا: إن*

*::: ربِ اغفر لي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب:::*

----------


## بنت الطنيجي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

هل أتاك حديث الغاشية 
وجوه يومئذ خاشعة 
عاملة ناصبة 
تصلى نار حامية 
تسقى من عين آنية 
ليس لهم طعام إلا من ضريع 
لا يسمن و لا يغني من جوع 
وجوه يومئذ ناعمة 
لسعيها راضية 
في جنة عالية 
لا تسمع فيها لاغية 
فيها عين جارية 
فيها سرر مرفوعة 
و أكواب موضوعة 
و نمارق مصفوفة 
و زرابي مبثوثة 
أفلا ينظرون إلى الإبل كيف خلقت 
و إلى السماء كيف رفعت 
و إلى الجبال كيف نصبت 
و إلى الأرض كيف سطحت 
فذكر إنما أنت مذكر 
لست عليهم بمصيطر 
إلا من تولى و كفر 
فيعذبه الله العذاب الأكبر 
إن علينا إيابهم 
ثم إن علينا حسابهم 


صدق الله العظيم

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> هل أتاك حديث الغاشية 
> وجوه يومئذ خاشعة 
> عاملة ناصبة 
> تصلى نار حامية 
> تسقى من عين آنية 
> ليس لهم طعام إلا من ضريع 
> لا يسمن و لا يغني من جوع 
> ...


 


*بارك الله فيك أختي بنت الطنيجي،،،*

*وأسعدكِ في الدنيا و الآخرة،،،،*

*نار: ناراً*

*علينا: إلينا*

*::: لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين:::*

----------


## ورده جوري

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
(والفجر وليال عشر والشفع والوتر واليل إذا يسر
هل في ذلك قسم لذي حجر ألم ترى كيف فعل ربك بعاد إرم ذات العماد ألتي لم يخلق مثلها في البلاد
وتمود الذين جابوا الصخر بالواد وفرعون ذي الأوتاد الذين طغوا في البلاد فأكثروا فيها الفساد فصب عليهم ربك سوط عذاب إن ربك لبالمرصاد
فأما الإنسان إذا ما ابتلاه ربه فقدره ونعمه فيقول رب أكرمن
وأما إذا ما ابتلاه فقدر عليه رزقه فيقول رب أهانن كلا بل لا تطعمون اليتيم ولا تحاضون على طعام المسكين
وتحبون المال حبا جما وتأكلون التراث أكلا لما كلا إذا دكت الارض دكا دكا وجاء ربك والملك يومئذ صفا صفا
وجيئ يومئذ بجهنم ويومئذ يتذكر الإنسان وأنى له الذكرى يقول ياليتني قدمت لحياتي فيومئذ لا يعذب عذابه أحد ولا يوثق وثاقه أحد
يآأيتها النفس المطمئنة إرجعي لربك راضية مرضية فادخلي في عبادي وادخلي جنتي

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> (والفجر وليال عشر والشفع والوتر واليل إذا يسر
> هل في ذلك قسم لذي حجر ألم ترى كيف فعل ربك بعاد إرم ذات العماد ألتي لم يخلق مثلها في البلاد
> وتمود الذين جابوا الصخر بالواد وفرعون ذي الأوتاد الذين طغوا في البلاد فأكثروا فيها الفساد فصب عليهم ربك سوط عذاب إن ربك لبالمرصاد
> فأما الإنسان إذا ما ابتلاه ربه فقدره ونعمه فيقول رب أكرمن
> وأما إذا ما ابتلاه فقدر عليه رزقه فيقول رب أهانن كلا بل لا تطعمون اليتيم ولا تحاضون على طعام المسكين
> وتحبون المال حبا جما وتأكلون التراث أكلا لما كلا إذا دكت الارض دكا دكا وجاء ربك والملك يومئذ صفا صفا
> وجيئ يومئذ بجهنم ويومئذ يتذكر الإنسان وأنى له الذكرى يقول ياليتني قدمت لحياتي فيومئذ لا يعذب عذابه أحد ولا يوثق وثاقه أحد
> يآأيتها النفس المطمئنة إرجعي لربك راضية مرضية فادخلي في عبادي وادخلي جنتي


 

*الأخت الفاضلة: ورده جوري،،،*

*أسعدكِ الله في الدنيا و الآخرة،،،*

* ترى: ترَ...فقط فتحة على حرف الراء، عند تلاوة الآية لاتمدي الحرف فقط فتحة.*

*ألتي: التي* 

*تمود: ثمود*

*فقدره : فأكرمه*

*تطعمون: تكرمون*

*وتحبون المال حبا جما وتأكلون التراث أكلا لما : ترتيب الآيات أختي*

*يومئذ : بدون كلمة "يومئذ"*

*ويومئذ: بدون حرف الواو*

*إرجعي لربك: ارجعي إلى ربك*

*::: اللهم أعنا على ذكرك و شكرك و حسن عبادتك:::*

----------


## أم سلطان1

اسفة على تأخري 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
وفتحت السماء فكانت ابوابا(19) وسيرت الجبال فكانت سرابا(20) ان جهنم كانت مرصادا(21) للطغين مآبا(22) لابثين فيها احقابا (23) لايذوقون فيها بردا ولا شرابا (24)الا حميما وغساقا (25)جزاءا وفاقا(26) انهم كانوا لايرجون حسابا (27)وكذبوا بآياتنا كذابا (28)وكل شي احصيناه كتابا (29) فذوقوا فلن نزيدكم الا عذابا(30) ان للمتقين مفازا(31) حدائق واعنابا (32)وكواعب اترابا (33)وكأسا دهاقا (34)جزاءا من ربك عطاءا حسابا (35)رب السموات والارض ومابينهما لايملكون منه خطابا (36)يوم يقوم الروح والملائكة صفا لايتكلمون الا من اذن له الرحمن وقال صوابا (37)ذلك اليوم الحق فمن شاء اتخذ الى ربه مئابا(38) انا انذرناكم عذابا قريبا يوم ينظر المرء الى ماقدمت يداه ويقول الكافر ياليتني كنت ترابا(39)

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

> اسفة على تأخري 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> وفتحت السماء فكانت ابوابا(19) وسيرت الجبال فكانت سرابا(20) ان جهنم كانت مرصادا(21) للطغين مآبا(22) لابثين فيها احقابا (23) لايذوقون فيها بردا ولا شرابا (24)الا حميما وغساقا (25)جزاءا وفاقا(26) انهم كانوا لايرجون حسابا (27)وكذبوا بآياتنا كذابا (28)وكل شي احصيناه كتابا (29) فذوقوا فلن نزيدكم الا عذابا(30) ان للمتقين مفازا(31) حدائق واعنابا (32)وكواعب اترابا (33)وكأسا دهاقا (34)جزاءا من ربك عطاءا حسابا (35)رب السموات والارض ومابينهما لايملكون منه خطابا (36)يوم يقوم الروح والملائكة صفا لايتكلمون الا من اذن له الرحمن وقال صوابا (37)ذلك اليوم الحق فمن شاء اتخذ الى ربه مئابا(38) انا انذرناكم عذابا قريبا يوم ينظر المرء الى ماقدمت يداه ويقول الكافر ياليتني كنت ترابا(39)


 


*الأخت الفاضلة: أم سلطان،،،*

*أعاننا الله و إياكِ على طاعته،،،*

*وكأسا دهاقا (34)جزاءا من ربك عطاءا حسابا: توجد آية ناقصة بين هاتين الآيتين*

*جزاءا : جزاءً*

*عطاءا: عطاءً*

*ومابينهما لايملكون: و ما بينهما الرحمن لا يملكون*

*الى: بدون كلمة "إلى"*

*ملاحظة بسيطة أختي أم سلطان: أتمنى وضع همزة القطع على بعض الكلمات مثل:*
*(أبوابا، إن، أحقابا، إلا، أعنابا، أترابا، إنا ، أنذرناكم...الخ)*

*جزيتِ الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة*

----------


## ورده جوري

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
( لا أقسم بهذا البلد وأنت حل بهذا البلد ووالد وما ولد لقد خلقنا الإنسان في كبد أيحسب الن يقدر عليه أحد
يقول أهلكت مالا لبدا أيحسب أن لم يره أحد ألم نجعل له عينين ولسانا وشفيتين وهديناه النجدين فلا أقتحم العقبة وما أدراك ما العقبة فك رقبة أو إطعام في يوم ذي مسغبة يتيما ذا مقربة أو مسكينا ذا متربة ثم كان من الذين أمنوا وتواصوا بالصبر وتواصوا بالمرحمة أولئك أصحاب الميمنة والذين كفروا بئاياتنا هم أصحاب المشئمة عليهم نار مؤصدة

----------


## المتفاااااائلة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
يزاكن الله خير الجزاء ياتاجرة عادية وشاطي الذكريات ربي يجعلة في موازين حسناتكن بكل حرف انحفظ
ولي متابعتكن لنا والجهد الذي بذلتنه

أنا سامحوني مابقدر أكمل وياكم الحفظ بسبب ظروفي بحاول اراجع الحفظ بروحي 
دعوووووووووووووووواتكم لي ربي الرحيم الكريم يكشف ضري ويشفيني

السموحة من كل الأخوات

----------


## تاجرة عادية

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> ( لا أقسم بهذا البلد وأنت حل بهذا البلد ووالد وما ولد لقد خلقنا الإنسان في كبد أيحسب الن يقدر عليه أحد
> يقول أهلكت مالا لبدا أيحسب أن لم يره أحد ألم نجعل له عينين ولسانا وشفيتين وهديناه النجدين فلا أقتحم العقبة وما أدراك ما العقبة فك رقبة أو إطعام في يوم ذي مسغبة يتيما ذا مقربة أو مسكينا ذا متربة ثم كان من الذين أمنوا وتواصوا بالصبر وتواصوا بالمرحمة أولئك أصحاب الميمنة والذين كفروا بئاياتنا هم أصحاب المشئمة عليهم نار مؤصدة



هلا اختي الغلطة في كلمات اللي بلون الاحمر 


والصحيح 
: ان لن 

أمنوا = آمنوا .. همزة غلط 
بئاياتن = بآياتنا 


يزاج الله خير ..

----------


## تاجرة عادية

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> يزاكن الله خير الجزاء ياتاجرة عادية وشاطي الذكريات ربي يجعلة في موازين حسناتكن بكل حرف انحفظ
> ولي متابعتكن لنا والجهد الذي بذلتنه
> 
> أنا سامحوني مابقدر أكمل وياكم الحفظ بسبب ظروفي بحاول اراجع الحفظ بروحي 
> دعوووووووووووووووواتكم لي ربي الرحيم الكريم يكشف ضري ويشفيني
> 
> السموحة من كل الأخوات




الله يشفيج ويعافيج ويسهل دروبج يارب .. 
يزاج الله خير .. 

وان شاء الله تردين بسلامة لنا وتواصلين ويانا سالمة يارب ..

----------


## فجوووورة

السلام عليكم
خواتي اقدر ابدا معاكم من الحين او تاخرت ؟؟

انتظر ردكم والسموحه

----------


## تاجرة عادية

> السلام عليكم
> خواتي اقدر ابدا معاكم من الحين او تاخرت ؟؟
> 
> انتظر ردكم والسموحه




وعليج سلام .. 

هي اختي ترومين حياج ويانا ...

----------


## ورده جوري

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
(والشمس وضحاها والقمر إذا تلاها والنهار إذا جلاها واليل إذا يغشاها والسماء وما بناها والأرض وما طحاها
ونفس وما سواها فألهمها فجورها وتقواها كذبت ثمود بطغواها إذ انبعث أشقاها فقال لهم رسول الله ناقة الله فسقياها
فكذبوه فعقروها فدمدم عليهم ربهم بذنبهم فسواها ولا يخاف عقباها)

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> (والشمس وضحاها والقمر إذا تلاها والنهار إذا جلاها واليل إذا يغشاها والسماء وما بناها والأرض وما طحاها
> ونفس وما سواها فألهمها فجورها وتقواها كذبت ثمود بطغواها إذ انبعث أشقاها فقال لهم رسول الله ناقة الله فسقياها
> فكذبوه فعقروها فدمدم عليهم ربهم بذنبهم فسواها ولا يخاف عقباها)


 


*الأخت الفاضلة: ورده جوري،،،*

*بارك الله فيك ... ونفع بك،،،* 

*فألهمها فجورها وتقواها كذبت ثمود بطغواها: توجد آيات ناقصة بين هاتين الآيتين.*

*فسقياها: وسقياها*

*::: أستغفر الله العظيم الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم وأتوب إليه:::*

----------


## ورده جوري

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
(والليل إذا يغشى والنهار إذا تجلى
وما خلق الذكر والانثى إن سعيكم لشتى
فأما من اعطى واتقى وصدق بالحسنى فسنيسره لليسرى
وأما من بخل وأستغنى وكذب بالحسنى فسنيسره للعسرى
وما يغني عنه ماله إذا تردى وإن علينا للهدى وإن لنا للأخرة والأولى فأنذرتكم نارا تلظى لا يصلاها إلا الأشقى
الذي كذب وتولى وسيجنبها الأتقى الذي يؤتي ماله يتزكى وما لأحد عنده من نعمة تجزى إلا ابتغاء وجه ربه الأعلى ولسوف يرضى)

----------


## تاجرة عادية

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> (والليل إذا يغشى والنهار إذا تجلى
> وما خلق الذكر والانثى إن سعيكم لشتى
> فأما من اعطى واتقى وصدق بالحسنى فسنيسره لليسرى
> وأما من بخل وأستغنى وكذب بالحسنى فسنيسره للعسرى
> وما يغني عنه ماله إذا تردى وإن علينا للهدى وإن لنا للأخرة والأولى فأنذرتكم نارا تلظى لا يصلاها إلا الأشقى
> الذي كذب وتولى وسيجنبها الأتقى الذي يؤتي ماله يتزكى وما لأحد عنده من نعمة تجزى إلا ابتغاء وجه ربه الأعلى ولسوف يرضى)




هلا اختي :: 

لا يوجد حرف واو في الاية .. 


يزاج خير ..

----------


## ورده جوري

بسم لله الرحمن الرحيم ( والضحى والليل إذا سجى ما ودعك ربك وما قلى وللأخرة خير لك من الأولى
ولسوف يعطيك ربك فترضى الم يجدك يتيما فئاوى ووجدك ضالا فأهدى ووجدك عائلا فأغنى فأما اليتيم فلا تقهر وأما السائل فلا تنهر وأما بنعمة ربك فحدث)

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

> بسم لله الرحمن الرحيم ( والضحى والليل إذا سجى ما ودعك ربك وما قلى وللأخرة خير لك من الأولى
> ولسوف يعطيك ربك فترضى الم يجدك يتيما فئاوى ووجدك ضالا فأهدى ووجدك عائلا فأغنى فأما اليتيم فلا تقهر وأما السائل فلا تنهر وأما بنعمة ربك فحدث)


 
*هلا أختي ورده جوري...*

*فأهدى: فهدى*

*:: سبحان الله و بحمده... سبحان الله العظيم::*

----------


## ورده جوري

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
(ألم نشرح لك صدرك ووضعنا عنك وزرك الذي انقض ضهرك ورفعنا لك ذكرك فإن مع العسر يسرا غن مع العسر يسرا
فإذا فرغت فانصب وإلى ربك فارغب)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
( والتين والزيتون وطور سينين وهذا البلد الأمين لقد خلقنا الإنسان في أحسن تقويم ثم رددناه أسفل سافلين
إلا الذين أمنوا وعملوا الصلحات فلهم أجر غير ممنون فما يكذبك بعد بالدين أليس الله بأحكم الحاكمين)

----------


## تاجرة عادية

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> (ألم نشرح لك صدرك ووضعنا عنك وزرك الذي انقض ضهرك ورفعنا لك ذكرك فإن مع العسر يسرا غن مع العسر يسرا
> فإذا فرغت فانصب وإلى ربك فارغب)
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> ( والتين والزيتون وطور سينين وهذا البلد الأمين لقد خلقنا الإنسان في أحسن تقويم ثم رددناه أسفل سافلين
> إلا الذين أمنوا وعملوا الصلحات فلهم أجر غير ممنون فما يكذبك بعد بالدين أليس الله بأحكم الحاكمين)




بنسبة لسورة الشرح .. 

ضهرك = ظهرك 
غن = إن 

بنسبة لسورة التين ..

أمنوا = آمنوا 

يزاج الله خير

جزاك الجنة امين

----------


## ورده جوري

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
(اقرأ باسم ربك الذي خلق خلق الإنسان من علق اقرأ وربك الأكرم الذي علم بالقلم علم الإنسان مالم يعلم
كلا إن الإنسان ليطغى أن رآه أستغنى إن الى ربك الرجعى أرءيت الذي ينهى عبدا إذا صلى أرءيت إن كان على الهدى أو أمر بالتقوى أرءيت إن كذب وتولى ألم يعلم بأن الله يرى كلا لئن لم ينتهي لنسفعا بالناصية ناصية كاذبة خاطئة فليدعوا ناديه سندعوا الزبانيه كلا لا تطعه واسجد واقترب)

----------


## تاجرة عادية

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> (اقرأ باسم ربك الذي خلق خلق الإنسان من علق اقرأ وربك الأكرم الذي علم بالقلم علم الإنسان مالم يعلم
> كلا إن الإنسان ليطغى أن رآه أستغنى إن الى ربك الرجعى أرءيت الذي ينهى عبدا إذا صلى أرءيت إن كان على الهدى أو أمر بالتقوى أرءيت إن كذب وتولى ألم يعلم بأن الله يرى كلا لئن لم ينتهي لنسفعا بالناصية ناصية كاذبة خاطئة فليدعوا ناديه سندعوا الزبانيه كلا لا تطعه واسجد واقترب)



هلا اختي ورد جوري .,. 

أرءيت = تكتب ب (أرأيت )
الزبانيه = الزبانية 


يزاج الله خير والى الامام دائما ^.^

----------


## ورده جوري

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
(إنا أنزلناه في ليلة القدر وما أدراك ما ليلة القدر ليلة القدر خير من ألف شهر تنزل الملايئكة والروح فيها بإذن ربهم من كل امر
سلام هي حتى مطلع الفجر)

----------


## تاجرة عادية

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> (إنا أنزلناه في ليلة القدر وما أدراك ما ليلة القدر ليلة القدر خير من ألف شهر تنزل الملايئكة والروح فيها بإذن ربهم من كل امر
> سلام هي حتى مطلع الفجر)


هلا اختي :: 

الملايئكة = الملائكة 

يزاج الله كل خير .. 


سبحان الله وبحمده ...

----------


## تاجرة عادية

رررررررررررفع

----------


## ورده جوري

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
( لم يكن الذين كفروا من أهل الكتاب والمشركين منفكين حتى تأتيهم البينة
رسول من الله يتلو صحفا مطهرة فيها كتب قيمة
وما تفرق الذين أوتوا الكتاب إلا من بعد مآ جآءتهم البينة ومآ أمروا إلا ليعبدوا الله مخلصين له الدين حنفاء ويقيموا الصلاة ويؤتوا الزكاة وذلك دين القيمة إن الذين كفروا من أهل الكتاب والمشركين في نار جهنم خالدين فيها اولئك هم شر البرية
إن الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات اولئك هم خير البرية جزآءهم عند ربهم جنات عدن تجري من تحتها الأنهار خالدين فيها أبدا رضي الله عنهم ورضوا عنه ذلك لمن خشي ربه)

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> ( لم يكن الذين كفروا من أهل الكتاب والمشركين منفكين حتى تأتيهم البينة
> رسول من الله يتلو صحفا مطهرة فيها كتب قيمة
> وما تفرق الذين أوتوا الكتاب إلا من بعد مآ جآءتهم البينة ومآ أمروا إلا ليعبدوا الله مخلصين له الدين حنفاء ويقيموا الصلاة ويؤتوا الزكاة وذلك دين القيمة إن الذين كفروا من أهل الكتاب والمشركين في نار جهنم خالدين فيها اولئك هم شر البرية
> إن الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات اولئك هم خير البرية جزآءهم عند ربهم جنات عدن تجري من تحتها الأنهار خالدين فيها أبدا رضي الله عنهم ورضوا عنه ذلك لمن خشي ربه)


 


*بارك الله فيك... وغفر لنا و لك،،،*

*جزآءهم: جزاؤهم... لأن الهمزة مضمومة*

*::: لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين::*

----------


## ورده جوري

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
(إذا زلزلت الأرض زلزالها وأخرجت الأرض أثقالها وقال الإنسان ما لها
يومئذ تحدث أخبارها بأن ربك أوحى لها يومئذ يصدر الناس أشتاتا ليروا أعمالهم فمن يعمل مثقال ذرة خيرا يره
ومن يعمل مثقال ذرة شرا يره)

----------


## تاجرة عادية

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> (إذا زلزلت الأرض زلزالها وأخرجت الأرض أثقالها وقال الإنسان ما لها
> يومئذ تحدث أخبارها بأن ربك أوحى لها يومئذ يصدر الناس أشتاتا ليروا أعمالهم فمن يعمل مثقال ذرة خيرا يره
> ومن يعمل مثقال ذرة شرا يره)


*سلام عليكم ::


هلا اختي ,, 

الله يوفقج .. يارب .. 

^.^ 

والى الامام .. 

سبحان الله وبحمده*

----------


## ورده جوري

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
( والعاديات ضبحا فالموريات قدحا فالمغيرات صبحا
فأثرن به نقعا فوسطن به جمعا إن الإنسان لربه لكنود و إنه على ذلك لشهيد وإنه لحب الخير لشديد
أفلا يعلم إذا بعثر ماقي القبور وحصل مافي الصدور إن ربهم بهم يومئذ لخبير)

----------


## تاجرة عادية

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> ( والعاديات ضبحا فالموريات قدحا فالمغيرات صبحا
> فأثرن به نقعا فوسطن به جمعا إن الإنسان لربه لكنود و إنه على ذلك لشهيد وإنه لحب الخير لشديد
> أفلا يعلم إذا بعثر ماقي القبور وحصل مافي الصدور إن ربهم بهم يومئذ لخبير)




هلا اختي // 

لا يوجد اغطاء والى الامام ..^.^

سبحان الله وبحمده...

----------


## بحر الجروح

شاطي الذكريات الغالية : أختك بحر الجروح

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

:Smile: 


*::: اللهم لك الحمد حتى ترضى...ولك الحمد إذا رضيت...ولك الحمد بعد الرضا:::*

----------


## ورده جوري

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
( القارعة ما القارعة ومآأدراك ما القارعة يوم يكون الناس كالفراش المبثوث وتكون الجبال كالعهن المنفوش فأما من ثقلت موازينه
فهو في عيشة راضية وأما من ثقلت موازينه فأمه هاوية ومآ أدراك ما هي نار حامية)

----------


## ورده جوري

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
(ألهاكم التكاثر حتى زرتم المقابر كلا سوف تعلمون ثم كلا سوف تعلمون كلا لو تعلمون علم اليقين
لترون الجحيم ثم لترونها عين اليقين ثم لتسئلن يومئذ عن النعيم)

----------


## ورده جوري

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
(والعصر إن الإنسان لفي خسر إلا الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات وتواصوا بالحق وتواصوا بالصبر)

----------


## ورده جوري

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
(ويل لكل همزة لمزة الذي جمع مالا وعدده يحسب أن ماله أخلده كلا لينبذن في الحطمة ومآ أدراك ما هي نار الله الموقدة ألتي تطلع على الأفئدة إنها عليهم مؤصدة)

----------


## ورده جوري

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
(ألم تر كيف فعل ربك بأصحاب الفيل ألم يجعل كيدهم في تضليل وأرسل عليهم طيرا أبابيل ترميهم بحجارة من سجيل فجعلهم كعصف مأكول)
(لأيلاف قريش إيلافهم رحلة الشتاء والصيف فليعبدوا رب هذا البيت الذي أطعمهم من جوع وآمنهم من خوف)

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> (ألم تر كيف فعل ربك بأصحاب الفيل ألم يجعل كيدهم في تضليل وأرسل عليهم طيرا أبابيل ترميهم بحجارة من سجيل فجعلهم كعصف مأكول)
> (لأيلاف قريش إيلافهم رحلة الشتاء والصيف فليعبدوا رب هذا البيت الذي أطعمهم من جوع وآمنهم من خوف)


 



*الأخت الفاضلة ورده جوري،،،*
*بارك الله فيك و سدد على طريق الخير خطاك،،،،*


*سورة القارعة:* 
*وأما من ثقلت موازينه: وأما من خفت موازينه*
*ومآ أدراك ما هي: ومآ أدراك ماهيه*

*سورة التكاثر:*
*ما شاء الله حفظ سليم*


*سورة العصر:*
*ما شاء الله حفظ سليم*


*سورة الهمزة:*
*ومآ أدراك ما هي: وما أدراك مالحطمة*
*ألتي: التي*
*توجد آية ناقصة في نهاية السورة.*


*سورة الفيل:*
*ما شاء الله حفظ سليم*


*سورة قريش:*
*ما شاء الله حفظ سليم*


*:: أسعدك الله في الدنيا و الآخرة:::*

----------


## الحلاكلة

للرفع

----------


## حب زايد

انا بشارك حتى ..

وان شاء الله احفظ القران
يااااااااااارب

----------


## تاجرة عادية

> انا بشارك حتى ..
> 
> وان شاء الله احفظ القران
> يااااااااااارب


حياج اختي .. 



لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله ..

----------


## عواشششي

اناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا اااااااااااااااااا بس كيف ومتى

----------


## تاجرة عادية

> اناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا اااااااااااااااااا بس كيف ومتى


هلا اختي // 

حملي الورد اللي موجود بموضوع مسوين جدول عن جزء عم .. 

وبأي وووقت ترومين تشتركين ووحياااج ويانا

----------


## Nsayem37173

بارك الله فيج أختي الفاضلة ومجهود تشكرين عليه

وربي يأجرج ويعطيج الخير ع العمل الطيب

أنا حافظة ولله الحمد بس تشجعت أكون معاكم

وع الأسبوع الياي ببدأ التسميع إن كان لنا عمر

لأني براجع ع الأحكام وطريقة التلاوة لأن عندي شوي أخطاء

حفظك الله ورعاك

----------


## Nsayem37173

تم تحميل الملف عزيزتي

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

*::: ربِ إني ظلمت نفسي فاغفرلي..فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت :::*

*::: أستغفر الله العظيم الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم و أتوب إليه :::*

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

*::: سبحان الله و بحمده.... سبحان الله العظيم :::*

 :Smile:

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

*::: اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعفوا عنا:::*

 :Smile:

----------


## امـ الامارات

عسا الله يوفقكم يارب

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

*بارك الله فيك أختي الكريمة*


*::: اللهم أعنا على ذكرك وشكرك و حسن عبادتك :::*

 :Smile:

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

*::: سبحان الله و بحمده ... سبحان الله العظيم:::*

*::: اللهم انفعنا وارفعنا بالقرآن العظيم:::* 

 :Smile:

----------


## nooruae84

أنا يشارك معاكم

----------


## العادية دائما

حياج اختي ويانا 

^.^ 


سبحان الله وبحمده

----------


## ام حامد4

الغاليه انا بشــــآآآركـ معااكن


بس كيف طريقته التسميع مافهمت زين

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

*حياج أختي أم حامد،،،*

*بالنسبة لطريقة التسميع...اتبعي الطريقة التي تناسبكِ،،، بمعنى احفظي المقدار الذي يناسبك في الوقت الذي يناسبك...ثم قومي بتسميعه هنا... وسأقوم أنا أو أختي تاجرة عادية بالتصحيح لكِ...ثم تتابعي وهكذا* 


*::: أسعدكِ الله في الدنيا و الآخرة :::*

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

*::: اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعفوا عنا :::*


 :Smile:

----------


## محبه الحرمين

السلام عليكم ..

ببدأ من تحت 

سورة الناس .
( قل أعوذ برب الناس 1 ملك الناس2 إله الناس 3 من شر الوسواس الخناس 4 الذي يوسوس في صدور الناس 5 من الجنة و الناس ) \\

سورة الفلق :
( قل أعوذ برب الفلق 1 من شر ما خلق 2 و من شر غاسق إذا وقب3 و من شر النفثت في العقد 4 و من شر حاسد إذا حسد ) 

سورة الإخلاص :
( قل هو الله أحد 1 الله الصمد 2 لم يلد و لم يولد 3 و لم يكن له كفوا أحد 4 )

سورة المسد :
( تبت يد أبي لهب و تب 1 ما أغنى عنه ماله و ما كسب2 سيصلى نارا ذات لهب 3 و إمرأته حماله الحطب 4 في جيدها حبل من مسد ) 

سورة النصر :( إذا جاء نصر الله و الفتح 1 و رأيت الناس يدخلون في دين الله أفواجا 2 فسبح بحمد ربك و استغفره إنه كان توابا) 

سورة الكافرون :(قل يأيها الكافرون 1 لا أعبد ما تعبدون 2 و لا أنتم عابدون ما أعبد 3 و لا أنا عابد ما عبدتم 4 و لا أنتم عابدون ما أعبد 5 لكم دينكم و لي دين5 ) 

سورة الكوثر :
(إنا أعطيناك الكوثر 1 فصل لربك و انحر2إن شانئك هو الأبتر3) 

سورة الماعون :
(أرأيت الذي يكذب بالدين 1 فذلك الذي يدع اليتيم 2 و لا يحض على طعام المسكين 3 فويل للمصلين 4 الذين هم عن صلاتهم ساهون 5 الذين يراءون و يمنعون الماعون 6 )

سورة قريش :
(لإيلف قريش1 إءلفهم رحله الشتاء و الصيف 2 فليعبدوا رب هذا البيت 3 الذي أطعمهم من جوع و آمنهم من خوف 4 )

سورة الفيل :
(ألم تر كيف فعل ربك بأصحاب الفيل 1 ألم يجعل كيدهم في تضليل 2 و أرسل عليهم طيرا أبابيل 3 ترميهم بحجارة من سجيل 4 فجعلهم كعصف مأكول 5)

سورة الهمزة :
(ويل لكل همزة لمزة 1الذي جمع مالا و عدده 2 يحسب أن ماله أخلده 3 كلا لينبذن في الحطمة 4 و ماأدراك ما الحطمة 5 نار الله الموقدة 6 التي تطلع على الأفئدة 7 إنها عليهم مؤصدة في عمد ممدة 9 )

سورة العصر :
(و العصر 1 إن الإنسان لفي خسر 2 إلا الذين آمنوا و عملوا الصلحت و تواصوا بالحق و تواصوا بالصبر3)

----------


## محبه الحرمين

سورة التكاثر
(ألهكم التكاثر 1 حتى زرتم المقابر2 كلا سوف تعلمون 3 ثم كلا سوف تعلمون 4 كلا لو تعلمون علم اليقين 5 لترون الجحيم 6 ثم لترونها عين اليقين 7 ثم لتسئلن يومئذ عن النعيم 8)

ياارب أحفظ القرآن .. شكرا ع الموضوع

----------


## محبه الحرمين

سورة القارعه 

( القارعة 1 ما القارعة 2 و ما أدرىك ما القارعة 3 يوم يكون الناس كالفراش المبثوث 4 و تكون الجبال كالعهن المنفوش 5 فأما من ثقلت موازيينه 6 فهو في عيشة راضية 7 و أما من خفت موازينه 8 فأمه هاويه 9 و ما أدرىك ماهيه 10 نار حامية 11

----------


## محبه الحرمين

سورة العاديات 
( والعاديات ضبحا 1 فالموريت قدحا 2 فالمغيرات صبحا 3 فأثرن به نقعا 4 فوسطن به جمعا 5 إن الإنسان لربه لكنود 6و إنه على ذلك لشهيد 7 و إنه لحب الخير لشديد 8 أفلا يعلم إذا بعثر ما في القبور 9 و حصل ما في الصدور 10إن ربهم بهم يومئذ لخبير 11)

سورة الزلزله :
(إذا زلزت الأرض زلزالها 1 و أخرجت الأرض أثقالها 2 و قال الإنسن مالها 3 يومئذ تحدث أخبارها 4 بأن ربك أوحى لها 5 يومئذ يصدر الناس أشتاتا ليروا أعملهم 6 فمن يعمل مثقال ذرة خيرا يره 7 و من يعمل مثقال ذرة شرا يره 8)

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

> السلام عليكم ..
> 
> ببدأ من تحت 
> 
> سورة الناس .
> ( قل أعوذ برب الناس 1 ملك الناس2 إله الناس 3 من شر الوسواس الخناس 4 الذي يوسوس في صدور الناس 5 من الجنة و الناس ) \\
> 
> سورة الفلق :
> ( قل أعوذ برب الفلق 1 من شر ما خلق 2 و من شر غاسق إذا وقب3 و من شر النفثت في العقد 4 و من شر حاسد إذا حسد ) 
> ...


 




*أختي الفاضلة: محبة الحرمين،،،،*


*بارك الله فيك و غفر لك،،،،*

*تسميعكِ صحيح واصلي الحفظ،،* 


*:: لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين::*

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

> سورة العاديات 
> ( والعاديات ضبحا 1 فالموريت قدحا 2 فالمغيرات صبحا 3 فأثرن به نقعا 4 فوسطن به جمعا 5 إن الإنسان لربه لكنود 6و إنه على ذلك لشهيد 7 و إنه لحب الخير لشديد 8 أفلا يعلم إذا بعثر ما في القبور 9 و حصل ما في الصدور 10إن ربهم بهم يومئذ لخبير 11)
> 
> سورة الزلزله :
> (إذا زلزت الأرض زلزالها 1 و أخرجت الأرض أثقالها 2 و قال الإنسن مالها 3 يومئذ تحدث أخبارها 4 بأن ربك أوحى لها 5 يومئذ يصدر الناس أشتاتا ليروا أعملهم 6 فمن يعمل مثقال ذرة خيرا يره 7 و من يعمل مثقال ذرة شرا يره 8)


 


*أسعدكِ الله في الدنيا و الآخرة* 

*سورة التكاثر و العاديات و الزلزلة صحيحة،،،*

*ملاحظة في سورة القارعة (الحفظ صحيح ، خطأ إملائي فقط)*

*موازيينه: موازينه..ياء واحدة فقط*

*::: سبحان الله و بحمده...سبحان الله العظيم:::*

----------


## محبه الحرمين

جزااكي الله خير أختي الغاليه ..

دعوااتج حبيبتي

----------


## محبه الحرمين

سورة البينه 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

( لم يكن الذين كفروا من أهل الكتاب و المشركين منفكين حتى تأتيهم البينة 1 رسول من الله يتلوا صحفا مطهرة 2 فيها كتب قيمة 3 و ما تفرق الذين أوتوا الكتب إلا من بعد ما جاءتهم البينة 4 و ما أمروا إلا ليعبدوا الله مخلصين له الدين حنفاء و يقيموا الصلوة و يؤتوا الزكوة و ذلك دين القيمة 5 إن الذين كفروا من أهل الكتب و المشركين في نار جهنم خلدين فيها أؤلئك هم شر البرية 6 إن الذين آمنوا و عملوا الصلحت أؤلئك هم خير البرية 7 جزاؤهم عند ربهم جنت تجري من تحتها الأنهار خلدين فيها أبدا رضي الله عنهم و رضوا عنه ذلك لمن خشي ربه 8 )

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

> سورة البينه 
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> ( لم يكن الذين كفروا من أهل الكتاب و المشركين منفكين حتى تأتيهم البينة 1 رسول من الله يتلوا صحفا مطهرة 2 فيها كتب قيمة 3 و ما تفرق الذين أوتوا الكتب إلا من بعد ما جاءتهم البينة 4 و ما أمروا إلا ليعبدوا الله مخلصين له الدين حنفاء و يقيموا الصلوة و يؤتوا الزكوة و ذلك دين القيمة 5 إن الذين كفروا من أهل الكتب و المشركين في نار جهنم خلدين فيها أؤلئك هم شر البرية 6 إن الذين آمنوا و عملوا الصلحت أؤلئك هم خير البرية 7 جزاؤهم عند ربهم جنت تجري من تحتها الأنهار خلدين فيها أبدا رضي الله عنهم و رضوا عنه ذلك لمن خشي ربه 8 )


 


*بارك الله فيك أختي الكريمة،،،ورزقك بما تحبين،،،*

*تسميعكِ صحيح،،،واصلي* 

*::: سبحان الله..والحمدلله..ولا إله إلا الله..والله أكبر :::*

----------


## محبه الحرمين

أشكرج أختي الكريمه يزااج الله خير .. 

آميين ياارب .. 

سورة القدر
( إنا أنزلناه في ليلة القدر 1 و ما أدراك ما ليلة القدر 2 ليلة القدر خير من ألف شهر3 تنزل الملئكه و الروح فيها بإذن ربهم من كل أمر 4 سلم هي حتى مطلع الفجر 5)

----------


## محبه الحرمين

لا إله إلا الله ..

سبحاان الله بحمده .. سبحاان الله العظيم ..

أحبج بالله شااطئ الذكرياات

----------


## مي الحلوة

مرحبا انا بشارك بعد بس شلون ماعرفت شلون الطريقة؟

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

> أشكرج أختي الكريمه يزااج الله خير .. 
> 
> آميين ياارب .. 
> 
> سورة القدر
> ( إنا أنزلناه في ليلة القدر 1 و ما أدراك ما ليلة القدر 2 ليلة القدر خير من ألف شهر3 تنزل الملئكه و الروح فيها بإذن ربهم من كل أمر 4 سلم هي حتى مطلع الفجر 5)


 


*الغالية: محبة الحرمين،،،*

*أسعدكِ الله في الدنيا و الآخرة* 

*ماشاء الله حفظكٍ سليم،،،*

*::: اللهم أعنا على ذكرك و شكرك و حسن عبادتك:::*

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

> لا إله إلا الله ..
> 
> سبحاان الله بحمده .. سبحاان الله العظيم ..
> 
> أحبج في الله شااطئ الذكرياات


 


*أحبك الله الذي أحببتني فيه،،،* 

*و أسأله تعالى أن يرزقك بكل حرف تحفظيه أو تكتبيه الخير الكثير،،،*

*::: أستغفر الله العظيم الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم و أتوب إليه:::*

----------


## كعبية وافتخر

بديتو ولا مابديتو @@

لاني ابا اشاااارك ان شاء الله

----------


## كعبية وافتخر

اعووذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم..

سورة الناس..

قل اعوذ برب الناس ملك الناس اله الناس من شر الوسواس الخناس اللذي يوسوس في صدور الناس من الجنة والناس..


سورة الأخلاص..


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

قل هو الله احد الله الصمد لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن له كفوا أحد..

سورة المسد..


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم..

تبت يدا ابي لهب وتد ما اغنا عنه ماله وما كسب سيصلى نار ذات لهب وأمرأته حمالت الحطب في جيدها حبل من مسد..


سورة قريش.

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم..

لي ايلاف قريش ايلافهم رحلة الشتاء والصيف فاليعبدو رب هذا البيت اللذي اطعمهم من جوع وامنهم من خوف..



صدق الله العظيم...

وعذروني ثانوية عامة احفظ سورة صغيرة وطبعا حافظينهن من قبل بس ناسيين..

ويزاكم الله خير

----------


## محبه الحرمين

سورة التين 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
" و التين و الزيتون 1 و طور سينين 2 و هذا البلد الأمين 3 لقد خلقنا الإنسن في أحسن تقويم 4 ثم رددناه أسفل سفلين 5إلا الذين آمنوا و عملوا الصلحت فلهم أجر غير ممنون 6 فما يكذبك بعد بالدين 7 أليس الله بأحكم الحكمين 8 " 
صدق الله العظيم

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

> اعووذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم..
> 
> سورة الناس..
> 
> قل اعوذ برب الناس ملك الناس اله الناس من شر الوسواس الخناس اللذي يوسوس في صدور الناس من الجنة والناس..
> 
> 
> ...


 


*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته،،،*


*حبيبتي "كعبية وافتخر"...حياك الله معنا... و مرحبا بك* 

*بارك الله فيك و غفر لك..ووفقك لكل خير* 

*توجد بعض الملاحظات دونتها لك هنا...بعضها فقط أخطاء إملائية أما حفظك سليم... ولكن يجب الإشارة إليها...لأن هذا كتاب الله تعالى ولايجوز أن نزيد حرف أو ننقص حرف* 


*اللذي: الذي...لام واحدة فقط*

*وتد: وتب*

*ما اغنا: ما أغنى*

*نار: ناراً*

*حمالت: حمالة*

*لي ايلاف: لإيلاف*

*ايلافهم: إلافهم...الألف مكسورة فقط و ليست ممدودة بالياء*

*فاليعبدو: فليعبدوا*



*::: سبحان الله و بحمده...سبحان الله العظيم :::*

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

> سورة التين 
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> " و التين و الزيتون 1 و طور سينين 2 و هذا البلد الأمين 3 لقد خلقنا الإنسن في أحسن تقويم 4 ثم رددناه أسفل سفلين 5إلا الذين آمنوا و عملوا الصلحت فلهم أجر غير ممنون 6 فما يكذبك بعد بالدين 7 أليس الله بأحكم الحكمين 8 " 
> صدق الله العظيم


 



*الغالية: محبة الحرمين،،،*

*بارك اله فيك .... وسدد على طريق الخير خطاك* 

*حفظك سليم ماشاء الله... واصلي* 

*::: اللهم لك الحمد حتى ترضى...ولك الحمد إذا رضيت ... و لك الحمد بعد الرضا:::*

----------


## سر حياتي

انا ابا اشارك ان شاء الله اكون قدها.....

----------


## رحاب الحياة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
" عم يتسآءلون عن النبأ العظيم الذي هم فيه مختلفون كلا سيعلمون ثم كلا سيعلمون ألم نجعل الارض مهادا والجبال أوتادا وخلقناكم أزواجا وجعلنا نومكم سباتا وجعلنا الليل لباسا وجعلنا النهار معاشا وبنينا فوقكم سبعا شدادا وجعلنا سراجا وهاجا وانزلنا من المعصرات ماء ثجاجا لنخرج به حبا ونباتا وجناتا ألفافا إن يوم الفصل كانت ميقاتا يوم ينفخ في الصور فتأتون أفواجا وفتحت السمآء فكانت أبوابا وسيرت الجبال فكانت سرابا إن جهنم كانت مرصادا للطاغين مآبا لابثين فيها أحقابا لا يذوقون فيها بردا ولا شرابا إلا حميما وغساقا جزاءا وفاقا إنهم كانوا لا يرجون حسابا وكذبوا بأياتنا كذابا وكل شيء أحصيناه كتابا فذوقوا فلن نزيدكم الا عذابا إن للمتقين مفازا حدائق وأعنابا وكواعب أترابا وكأسا دهاقا لا يسمعون فيها لغوا ولا كذابا جزاءا من ربك عطآءا حسابا رب السموات والارض وما بينهما الرحمن لا يملكون منه خطابا يوم يقوم الروح والملائكة صفا لا يتكلمون الا من أذن له الرحمن وقال صوابا ذلك اليوم الحق فمن شاء أتخذ الا ربه مآبا إنا أنذرناهم عذابا قريبا يوم ينظر المرء ما قدمت يداه ويقول الكافر ياليتني كنت ترابا"

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

> انا ابا اشارك ان شاء الله اكون قدها.....


 





*حياك الله و بياك أختي الكريمة " سر حياتي"،،،* 

*مرحبا بك و أهلا،،، وأسأل الله تعالى أن يعيننا و يعينك على حفظ كتابه الكريم ،،،* 


*قدها و قدووود يا سر حياتي* 

*::: اللهم أعنا على ذكرك و شكرك و حسن عبادتك:::*

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> " عم يتسآءلون عن النبأ العظيم الذي هم فيه مختلفون كلا سيعلمون ثم كلا سيعلمون ألم نجعل الارض مهادا والجبال أوتادا وخلقناكم أزواجا وجعلنا نومكم سباتا وجعلنا الليل لباسا وجعلنا النهار معاشا وبنينا فوقكم سبعا شدادا وجعلنا سراجا وهاجا وانزلنا من المعصرات ماء ثجاجا لنخرج به حبا ونباتا وجناتا ألفافا إن يوم الفصل كانت ميقاتا يوم ينفخ في الصور فتأتون أفواجا وفتحت السمآء فكانت أبوابا وسيرت الجبال فكانت سرابا إن جهنم كانت مرصادا للطاغين مآبا لابثين فيها أحقابا لا يذوقون فيها بردا ولا شرابا إلا حميما وغساقا جزاءا وفاقا إنهم كانوا لا يرجون حسابا وكذبوا بأياتنا كذابا وكل شيء أحصيناه كتابا فذوقوا فلن نزيدكم الا عذابا إن للمتقين مفازا حدائق وأعنابا وكواعب أترابا وكأسا دهاقا لا يسمعون فيها لغوا ولا كذابا جزاءا من ربك عطآءا حسابا رب السموات والارض وما بينهما الرحمن لا يملكون منه خطابا يوم يقوم الروح والملائكة صفا لا يتكلمون الا من أذن له الرحمن وقال صوابا ذلك اليوم الحق فمن شاء أتخذ الا ربه مآبا إنا أنذرناهم عذابا قريبا يوم ينظر المرء ما قدمت يداه ويقول الكافر ياليتني كنت ترابا"


 


*الأخت الفاضلة: رحاب الحياة،،،*

*غفر الله لكِ،،، ورزقكِ بما تحبين،،،* 


*ماشاء الله حفظكِ سليم،،، فقط ملاحظات بسيطة،،،*

*النبأ: النبإ... الهمزة مكسورة..لذلك عند نطق الكلمة نكسر الهمزة.*

*وجناتا: وجناتٍ...تنوين كسر*

*كانت: كان*

*الا : إلى*

*أنذرناهم: أنذرناكم*

*::: أسعدكِ الله في الدنيا و الآخرة  :::*

----------


## سر حياتي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
عم يتساءلون عن النبأ العظيم الذي هم فيه مختلفون كلا سيعلمون ثم كلا سيعلمون الم نجعل الارض مهادا والجبال اوتادا وخلقناكم ازواجا وجعلنا نومكم سباتا وجعلنا الليل لباسا وجعلنا النهار معاشا وبنينا فوقكم سبعا شدادا وجعلنا سراجا وهاجا وانزلنا من المعصرات ماء ثجاجا لنخرج به حبا ونباتا وجنات الفافا ان يوم الفصل كان ميقاتا يوم ينفخر في الصور فتاتون افواجا..
صدق الله العظيم
احس اني مب حافظه الباقي عدل..

----------


## زهرة الأميري

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم .. 


عم يتسااائلوون ، عن النبأ العظيم ، الذي هم فيه مختلفون ، كلا سيعلمون، ثم كلا سيعلمون ، ألم نجعل أرض مهادا، والجبال أوتادا، وخلقانكم أزواجا، وجلعنا نومكم سباتا ، وجلعنا الليل لباسا ، وجعلنا نهار معاشا، وبنينا فوقكم سبع شدادا، وجعلنا سراجا وهجاها ، وانزلنا من المعصرات ماءا ثجاجا ، لنخرج به حبا ونباتا، وجنات ألفافا، إن يوم فصل كان ميقاتا ، فتأتون أفواجا ، وفتحت السماء فكانت أبوابا ، وسيرت الجبال فكانت سرابا ،للطاغين مأبا ، لابثين فيه أحقابا، لا يذقون فيها بردا ولا شرابا ، إلا حميما وغساقا ، جزاء وفاقا ، انهم كانوا لا يرجون إلا حسابا ، وكل شي أحصيناه كتابا ، فذوقوا ولن نزيدكم إلا عذابا .. 



لين اهني حافظة .... شكلي نسيتهم .. واخاف اغلط أكثر

----------


## عاشقة زوجـي

انا وياكم

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> عم يتساءلون عن النبأ العظيم الذي هم فيه مختلفون كلا سيعلمون ثم كلا سيعلمون الم نجعل الارض مهادا والجبال اوتادا وخلقناكم ازواجا وجعلنا نومكم سباتا وجعلنا الليل لباسا وجعلنا النهار معاشا وبنينا فوقكم سبعا شدادا وجعلنا سراجا وهاجا وانزلنا من المعصرات ماء ثجاجا لنخرج به حبا ونباتا وجنات الفافا ان يوم الفصل كان ميقاتا يوم ينفخر في الصور فتاتون افواجا..
> صدق الله العظيم
> احس اني مب حافظه الباقي عدل..


 


*الأخت الفاضلة: سر حياتي،،،*

*بارك الله فيك ... و وفقك لكل خير* 

*ماشاء الله حفظكٍ سليم...ملاحظات بسيطة جداً...*

*النبأ: النبإ... الهمزة مكسورة فيجب كسرها عند نطق الكلمة.* 

*ينفخر: ينفخ.. أتوقع خطأ مطبعي.*

*حبذا لو وضعت الهمزة على الكلمة مثل: الأرض، ألم، أوتادا ، أزواجا...الخ*


*::: أسعدكِ الله في الدنيا و الآخرة :::*

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم .. 
> 
> 
> عم يتسااائلوون ، عن النبأ العظيم ، الذي هم فيه مختلفون ، كلا سيعلمون، ثم كلا سيعلمون ، ألم نجعل أرض مهادا، والجبال أوتادا، وخلقانكم أزواجا، وجلعنا نومكم سباتا ، وجلعنا الليل لباسا ، وجعلنا نهار معاشا، وبنينا فوقكم سبع شدادا، وجعلنا سراجا وهجاها ، وانزلنا من المعصرات ماءا ثجاجا ، لنخرج به حبا ونباتا، وجنات ألفافا، إن يوم فصل كان ميقاتا ، فتأتون أفواجا ، وفتحت السماء فكانت أبوابا ، وسيرت الجبال فكانت سرابا ،للطاغين مأبا ، لابثين فيه أحقابا، لا يذقون فيها بردا ولا شرابا ، إلا حميما وغساقا ، جزاء وفاقا ، انهم كانوا لا يرجون إلا حسابا ، وكل شي أحصيناه كتابا ، فذوقوا ولن نزيدكم إلا عذابا .. 
> 
> 
> 
> لين اهني حافظة .... شكلي نسيتهم .. واخاف اغلط أكثر


 

*السلام عليكم أختي زهرة الأميري،،*

*حياك الله معنا...وسعدت كثيراً بانضمامك لنا..فأهلاً و مرحباً بك*

*وأسأل الله تعالى أن يوفقك و يزرقك بما تحبين* 


* أرض: الأرض /// نهار: النهار /// .فصل: الفصل ... ال التعريف في الكلمات السابقة*

*خلقانكم : وخلقناكم*

*سبع: سبعاً*

*وهجاها: وهاجا*

*إن يوم فصل كان ميقاتا ، فتأتون أفواجا : توجد آية ناقصة بين هاتين الآيتين*

*وسيرت الجبال فكانت سرابا ،للطاغين مأبا : توجد آية ناقصة بين هاتين الآيتين*

*فيه: فيها*

*لا يرجون إلا حسابا: لا يرجون حسابا*

*ولن: فلن*


*أختي الغالية: تستطيعين أن تحفظي المقدار الذي يناسبك...فلا توجد هناك شروط و لاقيود، احفظي حسب استطاعتك و لو آية واحدة وأنا مستعدة وسعيدة بمساعدتك* 
*لا تضغطي على نفسك أهم مافي الموضوع هو التركيز على الحفظ* 

*::: أسعدكِ الله في الدنيا و الآخرة:::*

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

> انا وياكم


 


*أهلاً و مرحباً بكِ أختي الكريمة،،،*


*سعيدة بانضمامك لنا و في انتظار مشاركتكِ...*


*::: أستغفر الله العظيم الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم و أتوب إليه::*

----------


## محبه الحرمين

سورة العلق 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
(اقرأ باسم ربك الذي خلق 1 خلق الإنسان من علق 2 إقرأ و ربك الأكرم 3 الذي علم بالقلم 4 علم الإنسن مالم يعلم 5 كلا إن الإنسن ليطغى 6 أن راءه استغنى 7 إن إلى ربك الرجعى 8 أرءيت الذي ينهى 9 عبدا إذا صلى 10 أرءيت إن كان على الهدى 11 أو أمر بالتقوى 12 أرءيت إن كذب و تولى 13ألم يعلم بأن الله يرى 14كلا لئن لم ينته لنسفعا بالناصية 15 ناصية كاذبة خاطئة 16 فلندع نادية 17 سندعو الزبانية 18 كلا لا تطعه و اسجد و اقترب 19 )

----------


## محبه الحرمين

سورة الشرح 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

( ألم نشرح لك صدرك 1 ووضعنا عنك وزرك 2 الذي أنقض ظهرك 3 و رفعنا لك ذكرك 4 فإن مع العسر يسرا 5 إن مع العسر يسرا 6 فإذا فرغت فانصب 7 و إلى ربك فارغب 8) 

سورة الضحى 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

( و الضحى1 و الليل إذا سجى2 ما ودعك ربك و ما قلى 3 و للآخرة خير لك من الأولى 4 و لسوف يعطيك ربك فترضى 5 ألم يجدك يتيما فأوى 6 و وجدك ضالا فهدى 7 و وجدك عائلا فأغنى 8 فأما اليتيم فلا تقهر 9 و أما السائل فلا تنهر 10 و أما بنعمه ربك فحدث 11 )

----------


## محبه الحرمين

سورة الليل 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

( و الليل إذا يغشى 1 و النهار إذا تجلى 2 و ما خلق الذكر و الأنثى 3 إن سعيكم لشتى 4 فأما من أعطى و أتقى 5 و صدق بالحسنى 6 فسنيسره لليسرى 7 و أما من بخل و استغنى 8 و كذب بالحسنى 9 فسنيسره للعسرى 10 و ما يغني عنه ماله إذا تردى 11 إن علينا للهدى 12 و إن لنا للآخرة و الأولى 13 فأنذرتكم نارا تلظى 14 لا يصلها إلا الأشقى 15الذي كذب و تولى 16 و سيجنبها الأتقى17 الذي يؤتى ماله يتزكى 18 و ما لأحد عنده من نعمه تجزى 19 إلا ابتغاء وجه ربه الأعلى 20 و لسوف يرضى 21 )

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

> سورة العلق 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> (اقرأ باسم ربك الذي خلق 1 خلق الإنسان من علق 2 إقرأ و ربك الأكرم 3 الذي علم بالقلم 4 علم الإنسن مالم يعلم 5 كلا إن الإنسن ليطغى 6 أن راءه استغنى 7 إن إلى ربك الرجعى 8 أرءيت الذي ينهى 9 عبدا إذا صلى 10 أرءيت إن كان على الهدى 11 أو أمر بالتقوى 12 أرءيت إن كذب و تولى 13ألم يعلم بأن الله يرى 14كلا لئن لم ينته لنسفعا بالناصية 15 ناصية كاذبة خاطئة 16 فلندع نادية 17 سندعو الزبانية 18 كلا لا تطعه و اسجد و اقترب 19 )


 


*هلاً بك أختي محبة الحرمين،،،*

*أسعدكِ الله في الدنيا و الآخرة،،،*

*فلندع : فليدع*

*::: لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين:::*

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

> سورة الليل 
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> ( و الليل إذا يغشى 1 و النهار إذا تجلى 2 و ما خلق الذكر و الأنثى 3 إن سعيكم لشتى 4 فأما من أعطى و أتقى 5 و صدق بالحسنى 6 فسنيسره لليسرى 7 و أما من بخل و استغنى 8 و كذب بالحسنى 9 فسنيسره للعسرى 10 و ما يغني عنه ماله إذا تردى 11 إن علينا للهدى 12 و إن لنا للآخرة و الأولى 13 فأنذرتكم نارا تلظى 14 لا يصلها إلا الأشقى 15الذي كذب و تولى 16 و سيجنبها الأتقى17 الذي يؤتى ماله يتزكى 18 و ما لأحد عنده من نعمه تجزى 19 إلا ابتغاء وجه ربه الأعلى 20 و لسوف يرضى 21 )


 




*الغالية: محبة الحرمين،،،*

*أسأل الله العظيم أن يرزقكِ بما تحبين،،،*

*تسمعيكِ لجميع السور السابقة سليم،،، بارك الله فيك و غفر لكِ،،،*

*نعمه: نعمةٍ*

*::: سبحان الله و بحمده... سبحان الله العظيم:::*

----------


## محبه الحرمين

أشكرج أختي الكريمه على تصحيحج للتلاوة ..

الله يجعلها بمواازيين أعماالج ..  :Smile:

----------


## محبه الحرمين

سورة الشمس 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
(و الشمس و ضحها 1 و القمر إذا تلها 2 و النهار إذا جلها 3 و الليل إذا يغشاها 4 و السماء و ما بناها 5 و الأرض و ما طحها 6 و نفس و ما سواها 7 فألهما فجورها و تقواها 8 قد أفلح من زكاها 9 و قد خاب من دسها 10 كذبت ثمود بطغواها 11 إذ انبعث أشقاها 12 فقال لهم رسول الله ناقة الله و سقيها 13 فكذبوه فعقروها فدمدم عليهم ربهم بذنبهم فسواها 14 و لا يخاف عقبها 15) 

ياارب ثبت حفظي و إرزقني ذاكره قويه تعينني ع الحفظ ..

آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآمين

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

> سورة الشمس 
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> (و الشمس و ضحها 1 و القمر إذا تلها 2 و النهار إذا جلها 3 و الليل إذا يغشاها 4 و السماء و ما بناها 5 و الأرض و ما طحها 6 و نفس و ما سواها 7 فألهما فجورها و تقواها 8 قد أفلح من زكاها 9 و قد خاب من دسها 10 كذبت ثمود بطغواها 11 إذ انبعث أشقاها 12 فقال لهم رسول الله ناقة الله و سقيها 13 فكذبوه فعقروها فدمدم عليهم ربهم بذنبهم فسواها 14 و لا يخاف عقبها 15) 
> 
> ياارب ثبت حفظي و إرزقني ذاكره قويه تعينني ع الحفظ ..
> 
> آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآمين


 
*أهلاً بالغالية: محبة الحرمين* 

*آمين... أسأل الله تعالى أن يعيننا على حفظ القرآن الكريم و تلاوته آناء الليل و أطراف النهار على الوجه الذي يرضيه عنا....*


*ماشاء الله تسميع سليم ،،،، واصلي* 

*::: اللهم ياستار استرني فوق الأرض و تحت الأرض و يوم العرض:::*

----------


## محبه الحرمين

سورة البلد 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
( لا أقسم بهذا البلد1 و أنت حل بهذا البلد 2 و والد و ما ولد 3 لقد خلقنا الإنسن في كبد 4 أيحسب أن لن يقدر عليه أحد 5 يقول أهلكت مالا لبدا 6 أيحسب أن لم يره أحد 7 ألم نجعل له عينين 8 و لسانا و شفتين 9 و هديناه النجدين 10 فلا اقتحم العقبة 11 و ما أدراك ما العقبة 12 فك رقبة 13 أو اطعام في يوم ذي مسغبة 14 يتيما ذا مقربة 15 أو مسكينا ذا متربة 16 ثم كان من الذين آمنوا و تواصوا بالصبر و تواصوا بالمرحمه 17 أولئك أصحب الميمنة 18 و الذين كفروا بآياتنا هم أصحب المشئمة 19 عليهم نار مؤصدة 20 )

صدق الله العظيم .

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

> سورة البلد 
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> ( لا أقسم بهذا البلد1 و أنت حل بهذا البلد 2 و والد و ما ولد 3 لقد خلقنا الإنسن في كبد 4 أيحسب أن لن يقدر عليه أحد 5 يقول أهلكت مالا لبدا 6 أيحسب أن لم يره أحد 7 ألم نجعل له عينين 8 و لسانا و شفتين 9 و هديناه النجدين 10 فلا اقتحم العقبة 11 و ما أدراك ما العقبة 12 فك رقبة 13 أو اطعام في يوم ذي مسغبة 14 يتيما ذا مقربة 15 أو مسكينا ذا متربة 16 ثم كان من الذين آمنوا و تواصوا بالصبر و تواصوا بالمرحمه 17 أولئك أصحب الميمنة 18 و الذين كفروا بآياتنا هم أصحب المشئمة 19 عليهم نار مؤصدة 20 )
> 
> صدق الله العظيم .


 



*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته،،،،*

*هلا أختي محبة الحرمين،،،*

*وفقك الله لما يحبه و يرضاه،،،*

*ماشاء الله لاقوة إلا بالله حفظك سليم* 

*واااصلي ،،،*

*::: لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين:::*

----------


## محبه الحرمين

عليكم السلام و رحمه الله و بركاته ..
يزااج الله خير أختي الكريمه 

سورة الفجر 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

( و الفجر 1 و ليال عشر 2 و الشفع و الوتر 3 و الليل إذا يسر 4هل في ذلك قسم لذي حجر 5 ألم تر كيف فعل ربك بعاد 6 إرم ذات العماد 7التي لم يخلق مثلها في البلاد 7 التي لم يخلق مثلها في البلاد 8و ثمود الذين جابوا الصخر بالواد 9و فرعون ذي الأوتاد 10 الذين طغوا في البلاد11 فأكثروا فيها الفساد 12 فصب عليهم ربك سوط عذاب 13 إن ربك لبالمرصاد 14 فأما الإنسن إذا ما ابتلاه ربه فأكرمه و نعمه فيقول ربي أكرمن 15 و أما إذا ما ابتلاه فقدر عليه رزقه فيقول ربي أهانن16كلا بل لا تكرمون اليتيم 17 و لا تحضون على طعام المسكين 18 و تأكلون التراث أكلا لما 19 و تحبون المال حبا جما 20كلا إذا دكت الأرض دكا دكا 21و جاء ربك و الملك صفا صفا 22 و جئ يومئذ بجهنم يومئذ يتذكر الإنسن و أنى له الذكرى 23 يقول ياليتني قدمت لحياتي 24 فيومئذ لا يعذب عذابه أحد 25 و لا يوثق وثاقه أحد 26 يأيتها النفس المطمئنه 27إرجعي إلى ربك راضية مرضية 27 فادخلي في عبادي 29 و ادخلي جنتي30 )

----------


## محبه الحرمين

سورة الغاشية 


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
( هل أتاك حديث الغشية 1 وجوه يومئذ خشعه 2 عامله ناصبة 3 تصلى نارا حاميه 4 تسقى من عين آنيه 5 ليس لهم طعام إلا من ضريع 6 لا يسمن و لا يغني من جوع 7 وجوه يومئذ ناعمة 8 لسعيها راضية 9 في جنه عالية 9 قطوفها دانية 10 لا تسمع فيها لاغية 11 فيها عين جارية 12 فيها سرر مرفوعة 13 و أكواب موضوعة 14 و نمارق مصفوفة 15 و زرابي مبثوثة 16 أفلا ينظرون إلى الإبل كيف خلقت 17 و إلى السماء كيف رفعت 18 و إلى الجبال كيف نصبت 19 و إلى الأرض كيف سطحت 20 فذكر إنما أنت مذكر 21 لست عليهم بمصيطر 22 إلا من تولى و كفر 23 فيعذبه الله العذاب الأكبر 24 إن إلينا إيابهم 25 ثم إن علينا حسابهم 26 )


سبحااان الله و بحمده .. سبحاان الله العظيم 

ياارب لك الحمد كما ينبغي لجلال وجهك و عظيم سلطانك ..

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

> سورة الغاشية 
> 
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> ( هل أتاك حديث الغشية 1 وجوه يومئذ خشعه 2 عامله ناصبة 3 تصلى نارا حاميه 4 تسقى من عين آنيه 5 ليس لهم طعام إلا من ضريع 6 لا يسمن و لا يغني من جوع 7 وجوه يومئذ ناعمة 8 لسعيها راضية 9 في جنه عالية 9 قطوفها دانية 10 لا تسمع فيها لاغية 11 فيها عين جارية 12 فيها سرر مرفوعة 13 و أكواب موضوعة 14 و نمارق مصفوفة 15 و زرابي مبثوثة 16 أفلا ينظرون إلى الإبل كيف خلقت 17 و إلى السماء كيف رفعت 18 و إلى الجبال كيف نصبت 19 و إلى الأرض كيف سطحت 20 فذكر إنما أنت مذكر 21 لست عليهم بمصيطر 22 إلا من تولى و كفر 23 فيعذبه الله العذاب الأكبر 24 إن إلينا إيابهم 25 ثم إن علينا حسابهم 26 )
> 
> 
> سبحااان الله و بحمده .. سبحاان الله العظيم 
> 
> ياارب لك الحمد كما ينبغي لجلال وجهك و عظيم سلطانك ..


 



*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته،،،*

*مرحبا وأهلا أختي: محبة الحرمين،،،*

*بارك الله فيك...وغفر لنا و لوالدينا و والديك...* 


*سورة الفجر: حفظ سليم ماشاء الله* 

*سورة الغاشية: أيضاً حفظ سليم ماشاء الله*


*أسعدكِ الله في الدنيا و الآخرة... ورزقك بكا حرف تكتبيه خيراً كثيراً...*


*::: اللهم إنا نسألك حبك و حب من أحبك و حب كل عمل يقربنا إليك:::*

----------


## محبه الحرمين

آآآآآآآآآمين ياارب ..

مشكووورة و يزااج الله خير ... 

سورة الأعلى 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

( سبح اسم ربك الأعلى 1 الذي خلق فسوى 2 و الذي قدر فهدى 3و الذي أخرج المرعى 4 فجعله غثاء أحوى 5 سنقرئك فلا تنسى 6 إلا ماشاء الله إنه يعلم الجهر و ما يخفى 7 و نيسرك لليسرى 8 فذكر إن نفعت الذكرى 9 سيذكر من يخشى 10 و يتجنبها الأشقى 11 الذي يصلى النار الكبرى 12ثم لا يموت فيها و لا يحيى 13 قد أفلح من تزكى 14 وذكر اسم ربه فصلى 15 بل تؤثرون الحيوة الدنيا 16 و الآخرة خير و أبقى 17 إن هذا لفي الصحف الأولى 18 صحف إبراهيم و موسى 19 )

----------


## محبه الحرمين

سورة الطارق 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

( و السماء و الطارق 1 و ما أدراك ما الطارق 2 النجم الثاقب 3 إن كل نفس لما عليها حافظ 4 فلينظر الإنسان مم خلق 5 خلق من ماء دافق 6 يخرج من بين الصلب و الترائب 7 ) 
نسيت بكمل بعدين ..

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

> آآآآآآآآآمين ياارب ..
> 
> مشكووورة و يزااج الله خير ... 
> 
> سورة الأعلى 
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> ( سبح اسم ربك الأعلى 1 الذي خلق فسوى 2 و الذي قدر فهدى 3و الذي أخرج المرعى 4 فجعله غثاء أحوى 5 سنقرئك فلا تنسى 6 إلا ماشاء الله إنه يعلم الجهر و ما يخفى 7 و نيسرك لليسرى 8 فذكر إن نفعت الذكرى 9 سيذكر من يخشى 10 و يتجنبها الأشقى 11 الذي يصلى النار الكبرى 12ثم لا يموت فيها و لا يحيى 13 قد أفلح من تزكى 14 وذكر اسم ربه فصلى 15 بل تؤثرون الحيوة الدنيا 16 و الآخرة خير و أبقى 17 إن هذا لفي الصحف الأولى 18 صحف إبراهيم و موسى 19 )


 


*مرحبا أختي محبة الحرمين،،،*

*بارك الله فيك وسدد على طريق الخير خطاكِ،،،*

*سورة الأعلى: ماشاء الله تسميعكِ صحيح* 

*سورة الطارق: بانتظار التسميع* 


*::: اللهم لا تجعل الدنيا أكبر همنا و لا مبلغ علمنا و لا إلى النار مصيرنا:::*

----------


## ياحبي للكويت

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أنا ريد اشارك وياااااااااكم أنا وايد متابعتكم والله ماشاء الله عليكم ويزاج الله الجنة صاحبة الموضوع
بس أريد تشيجعكم لي لاني أخاف ما أكمل والله حافظة جم سورة الحمد لله و أريد حفظ جزء عم معاكم
أدعوا لي 00

----------


## pearl 2010

*جزاكم الله خير خواتي .. في موازين حسناتكم ان شاء الله ^^"*

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

*حياكم الله وبياكم،،،*

**


*::: اللهم استرني فوق الأرض وتحت الأرض ويوم العرض:::*

----------


## ياحبي للكويت

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أنا بسمع السور الألي حفظتها وربي يقدرني على باجي الحفظ 0

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

(ويل لكل همزة لمزة 1 الذي جمع مالا وعدده2 يحسب أن ماله أخلده3 كلا لنبذن في الحطمة4
ومآأدراك ما الحطمة 5 نار الله الموقدة 6 التي تطلع على الأفئدة 7 إنها عليهم مؤصدة 8 في عممد ممدة )

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

(ألم تر كيف فعل ربك بأصحاب الفيل 1 ألم يجعل كيدهم في تضليل 2 يرسل عليهم طيرا أبابيل 3 ترميهم بحجارة من سجيل4 فجعلهم كعصف ما كول5 )

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> أنا بسمع السور الألي حفظتها وربي يقدرني على باجي الحفظ 0
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> (ويل لكل همزة لمزة 1 الذي جمع مالا وعدده2 يحسب أن ماله أخلده3 كلا لنبذن في الحطمة4
> ومآأدراك ما الحطمة 5 نار الله الموقدة 6 التي تطلع على الأفئدة 7 إنها عليهم مؤصدة 8 في عممد ممدة )
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> ...


 


*هلا أختي الكريمة: " يا حبي للكويت "،،،*

*بارك الله فيك و غفر لنا ولك و لوالدينا و والديك* 


*سورة الهمزة: ماشاء الله حفظك سليم، ملاحظات بسيطة و أتوقع أنها أخطاء مطبعية..صح* 

*لنبذن: لينبذن*

*عممد: عمد*


*سورة الفيل:*

*يرسل: وأرسل*

*ماكول: مأكول..الهمزة*


*واااصلي الحفظ* 


*::: أسعدكِ الله في الدنيا و الآخرة :::*

----------


## محبه الحرمين

سورة الطارق 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

( و السماء و الطارق1 و ما أدراك ما الطارق 2 النجم الثاقب 3 إن كل نفس لما عليها حافظ4 فلينظر الإنسان مم خلق 5 خلق من ماء دافق 6 يخرج من بين الصلب و الترائب 7 إنه على رجعه لقادر 8 يوم تبلى السرائر 9 فما له من قوة و لا ناصر 10 و السماء ذات الرجع 11 و الأرض ذات الصدع 12 إنه لقول فصل 13و ما هو بالهزل 14 إنهم يكيدون كيدا 15 و أكيد كيدا 16 فمهل الكفرين أمهلهم رويدا 17 )

----------


## محبه الحرمين

سورة البروج 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

(و السماء ذات البروج 1 و اليوم الموعود 2 و شاهد و مشهود 3 قتل أصحب الأخدود 4 النار ذات الوقود 5 إذ هم عليها قعود 6 و هم على ما يفعلون بالمؤمنين شهود 7 و ما نقموا منهم إلا أن يؤمنوا بالله العزيز الحميد 8 الذي له ملك السموات و الأرض و الله عل كل شئ شهيد 9 إن الذين فتنوا المؤنين و المؤمنات ثم لم يتوبوا فلهم عذاب جهنم و لهم عذاب الحريق 10 إن الذين آمنوا و عملوا الصلحت لهم جنت تجري من تحتها الأنهر ذلك الفوز الكبير 11 إن بطش ربك لشديد 12 إنه هو يبدئ و يعيد 13 و هو الغفور الودود 14 ذو العرش المجيد 15 فعال لما يريد 16 هل أتك حديث الجنود 17 فرعون و ثمود 18 بل الذين كفروا في تكذيب 19 و الله من ورائهم محيط 20 بل هو قرآن مجيد 21 في لوح محفوظ 22) 

 :Smile:  جزااكِ الله خير أختي شاطئ الذكريات ..  :Smile: 

فميزان حسناااتج ......... :12 (7):

----------


## ياحبي للكويت

جزاج الله خير وبارك الله فيج أختى شاطئ الذكريات 

 سورة القارعة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
(القارعة 1 وماا لقارعة 2 وما آد ارئك ما القارعة 3 يوم يكون الناس كالفراش المبثوث 4 وتكون الجبال كالعهن النفوش 5 فأما من ثقلت موازينه 6 فهو في عيشة راضية 7 وأما من خفت موازينه 8 فأمه هاوية 
9 ومما آدرائم ماهية 10 نار حامية ) 
سورة التكاثر 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

( ألها كم التكاثر 1 حتى زرتم المقابر 2 كلا سوف تعلمون 3 ثم كلا سوف تعلمون 4 كلا لو تعلمون علم اليقين 5 لترونها الجحيم 6 ثم لترونها عين اليقين 7 ثم لتسئلن عن يو مئذ عن النعيم )

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

> سورة الطارق 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> ( و السماء و الطارق1 و ما أدراك ما الطارق 2 النجم الثاقب 3 إن كل نفس لما عليها حافظ4 فلينظر الإنسان مم خلق 5 خلق من ماء دافق 6 يخرج من بين الصلب و الترائب 7 إنه على رجعه لقادر 8 يوم تبلى السرائر 9 فما له من قوة و لا ناصر 10 و السماء ذات الرجع 11 و الأرض ذات الصدع 12 إنه لقول فصل 13و ما هو بالهزل 14 إنهم يكيدون كيدا 15 و أكيد كيدا 16 فمهل الكفرين أمهلهم رويدا 17 )


 


*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته،،،*

*الغالية: محبة الحرمين،،،*

*بارك الله فيك و رزقك بما تحبين،،،*

*ماشاء الله تسميع سليم* 

*::: أسعدكِ الله في الدنيا و الآخرة :::*

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

> سورة البروج 
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> (و السماء ذات البروج 1 و اليوم الموعود 2 و شاهد و مشهود 3 قتل أصحب الأخدود 4 النار ذات الوقود 5 إذ هم عليها قعود 6 و هم على ما يفعلون بالمؤمنين شهود 7 و ما نقموا منهم إلا أن يؤمنوا بالله العزيز الحميد 8 الذي له ملك السموات و الأرض و الله عل كل شئ شهيد 9 إن الذين فتنوا المؤنين و المؤمنات ثم لم يتوبوا فلهم عذاب جهنم و لهم عذاب الحريق 10 إن الذين آمنوا و عملوا الصلحت لهم جنت تجري من تحتها الأنهر ذلك الفوز الكبير 11 إن بطش ربك لشديد 12 إنه هو يبدئ و يعيد 13 و هو الغفور الودود 14 ذو العرش المجيد 15 فعال لما يريد 16 هل أتك حديث الجنود 17 فرعون و ثمود 18 بل الذين كفروا في تكذيب 19 و الله من ورائهم محيط 20 بل هو قرآن مجيد 21 في لوح محفوظ 22) 
> 
>  جزااكِ الله خير أختي شاطئ الذكريات .. 
> 
> فميزان حسناااتج .........


 



*آااامين* 

*ماشاء الله حفظك صحيح،،،واصلي بارك الله فيك،،،*


*::: سبحان الله وبحمده...سبحان الله العظيم:::*

----------


## ياحبي للكويت

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
مشكورة أختى شاطي الذكريات وجزاج ألف خير
وإن شاء الله لج حسنات أضعاف مضاعفة000
أختى محبة الحرمين مشكورة وربي يسر لج الحفظ 
وعسىربي يرزفج باللي تمنينه 000

سورة الزلالة 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

(إذ زلت الأرض زلزالها 1 وأخرجت الأرض أثقالها 2 وقال الأنسان مالها 3 يومــئذ تحث أخبارها 4 بأن ربك أوحى لها 5 يومئذ يصدر الناس أشتاتأ ليرواأعمالهم 6 فمن يعمل مثقال ذرة خيرأ يره 7 ومن يعمل مثقال ذرة شرأيره 8)

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

> جزاج الله خير وبارك الله فيج أختى شاطئ الذكريات 
> 
> سورة القارعة
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> (القارعة 1 وماا لقارعة 2 وما آد ارئك ما القارعة 3 يوم يكون الناس كالفراش المبثوث 4 وتكون الجبال كالعهن النفوش 5 فأما من ثقلت موازينه 6 فهو في عيشة راضية 7 وأما من خفت موازينه 8 فأمه هاوية 
> 9 ومما آدرائم ماهية 10 نار حامية ) 
> سورة التكاثر 
> 
> ...


 

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته،،،*

*هلا أختي الغالية: ياحبي للكويت،،*

*أسأل الله تعالى أن يبارك فيك و يرزقك بما تحبين،،،*

*سورة القارعة:*

*وماا : مالقارعة . وما أدراك مالقارعة ...*

*النفوش: المنفوش*

* ومما آدرائم: وما أدراك* 


*سورة التكاثر:*

*لترونها: لترون*

*عن: بدون عن*


*::: أسعدكِ الله في الدنيا و الآخرة:::*

----------


## إليشيا @

للللررررررررررررررفع

----------


## ياحبي للكويت

تسلمين يالغالية00

 سورة العاديات

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
(والعاديات ضبحا 1 فالموريات قدحا 2 فالمغيرات صبحا 3 فأثرن به نقعا 4
فوسطن به جمعا 5 إن الإنسان لربه لكنود 6 وإنه على ذلك لشهيد 7 وإنه لحب 
الخيرلشديد 8 أفلا يعلم إذا بعثر مافي القبور 9 وحصل مافي الصدور 10 إن ربهم بهم يومئذ لخبير11)

سورة القدر
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

( إنا أنزلناه في ليلة القدر 1 ومآ أدرائك ما ليلة القدر2 ليلة القدر خير من ألف شهر 3
تنزل الملائكة والروح فيها بإذن ربهم من كل أمر 4 سلا م هي حتى مطلع الفجر5 )

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> مشكورة أختى شاطي الذكريات وجزاج ألف خير
> وإن شاء الله لج حسنات أضعاف مضاعفة000
> أختى محبة الحرمين مشكورة وربي يسر لج الحفظ 
> وعسىربي يرزفج باللي تمنينه 000
> 
> سورة الزلالة 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> (إذ زلت الأرض زلزالها 1 وأخرجت الأرض أثقالها 2 وقال الأنسان مالها 3 يومــئذ تحث أخبارها 4 بأن ربك أوحى لها 5 يومئذ يصدر الناس أشتاتأ ليرواأعمالهم 6 فمن يعمل مثقال ذرة خيرأ يره 7 ومن يعمل مثقال ذرة شرأيره 8)


 

*آاااامين،،، ونحن حااااضرين للطيبين* 


*سورة الزلزلة:*

*زلت: زلزلت* 

*تحث: تحدث ... خطأ مطبعي صح ؟*

*ملاحظة صغيرة: حبيبتي يا حبي للكويت..الكلمات (أشتاتاً، خيراً ، شراً) اكتبيها بالتنوين بدلاً من الهمزة لأنها وردت هكذا في المصحف الشريف* 
*اضغطي (shift + حرف الصاد) لوضع تنوين الفتح....*


*::: أسأل الله العظيم بمنه وكرمه أن يرزقنا ويرزقك حفظ كتابه الكريم وجميع بنات المسلمين:::*

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

> تسلمين يالغالية00
> 
> سورة العاديات
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> (والعاديات ضبحا 1 فالموريات قدحا 2 فالمغيرات صبحا 3 فأثرن به نقعا 4
> فوسطن به جمعا 5 إن الإنسان لربه لكنود 6 وإنه على ذلك لشهيد 7 وإنه لحب 
> الخيرلشديد 8 أفلا يعلم إذا بعثر مافي القبور 9 وحصل مافي الصدور 10 إن ربهم بهم يومئذ لخبير11)
> 
> ...


 


*الغالية :ياحبي للكويت،،،*

*بارك الله فيكِ و سدد على طريق الخير خطاكِ،،،*


*سورة العاديات: ماشاء الله حفظكِ سليم* 


*سورة القدر:* 

*أدرائك: وما أدراك...بدون الهمزة*

*::: سبحان الله وبحمده..سبحان الله العظيم:::*

----------


## محبه الحرمين

سورة الإنشقاق 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

( إذا السماء انشقت1 و أذنت لربها و حقت 2 و إذا الأرض مدت 3 و ألقت ما فيها و تخلت 4 و أذنت لربها و حقت5 يا أيها الإنسن إنك كادح إلى ربك كدحا فملاقيه 6 فأما من أوتي كتبه بيمينه 7 فسوف يحاسب حسابا يسيرا 8 و ينقلب إلى أهله مسرورا 9 و أما من أوتي كتبه وراء ظهره 10 فسوف يدعو ثبورا 11 و يصلى سعيرا 12 إنه كان في أهله مسرورا 13 إنه ظن أن لن يحور 14 بلا إن ربه كان به بصيرا 15 فلا أقسم بالشفق 16 و الليل و ما وسق 17 و القمر إذا اتسق 18 لتركبن طبقا عن طبق 19 فما لهم لا يؤمنون 20 و إذا قرأ عليهم القرآن لا يسجدون 21 بل الذين كفروا يكذبون 22 و الله أعلم بما يوعون 23 فبشرهم بعذاب أليم 24 إلا الذين آمنوا و عملوا الصلحت لهم أجر غير ممنون 25) 

يزااج الله خير أختي شااطئ الذكرياات .. عسى الله يوفقج دنيا و آخرة ..

أختي حبي للكويت .. كملي ويانا و إن شااء الله الغاليه بنحفظ تبارك مع بعض ... 
بس حبوبه لاتنسين .. لازم تسمعين القرآن من شيخ علم عشاان تكون قرائتج صحيحه لان الرسول - صلى الله عليه و سلم - سمع القرآن من عند جبريل - عليه السلام - و الصحابه سمعوا القرآن من الرسول - صلى الله عليه و سلم - 
إسمعي للحذيفي مثلا عشاان تطبقين الأحكام لان قراءته بطيئه و تحفظين الحكم أكثر من مشايخ ثانيه و بعد ممكن تسمعين لماهر ... 
نزلي جزء عم من موقع نبيل العوضي .. و إسمعيه .. 
و بعد كل صلاه فرض أو سنه حاولي تقرين مثلا نفس سور الحفظ واايد بيساعدج إنج ما تنسين الآياات ..
و إذا تقومين الليل حتى لو بركعتين إقري فيه جزء عم بتشوفين حفظج يثبت .. 
هااي نصاايح من مطويه للشيخ علي بادحداح كيف تحفظ القرآن إن شااء الله بنزلها و بطرش لج ع الخاص الرابط يوم بفضى .. 

http://www.al-eman.com/Quran/

----------


## محبه الحرمين

موقع يساعد على حفظ 
http://quran.muslim-web.com/sura.htm?aya=085

إذا لم يفتح إفتحي جوجل و إضغطي ع أي موضوع من مواضيع الموقع و بعد ذلك إذهبي للسورة و إحفظي

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

> سورة الإنشقاق 
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> ( إذا السماء انشقت1 و أذنت لربها و حقت 2 و إذا الأرض مدت 3 و ألقت ما فيها و تخلت 4 و أذنت لربها و حقت5 يا أيها الإنسن إنك كادح إلى ربك كدحا فملاقيه 6 فأما من أوتي كتبه بيمينه 7 فسوف يحاسب حسابا يسيرا 8 و ينقلب إلى أهله مسرورا 9 و أما من أوتي كتبه وراء ظهره 10 فسوف يدعو ثبورا 11 و يصلى سعيرا 12 إنه كان في أهله مسرورا 13 إنه ظن أن لن يحور 14 بلا إن ربه كان به بصيرا 15 فلا أقسم بالشفق 16 و الليل و ما وسق 17 و القمر إذا اتسق 18 لتركبن طبقا عن طبق 19 فما لهم لا يؤمنون 20 و إذا قرأ عليهم القرآن لا يسجدون 21 بل الذين كفروا يكذبون 22 و الله أعلم بما يوعون 23 فبشرهم بعذاب أليم 24 إلا الذين آمنوا و عملوا الصلحت لهم أجر غير ممنون 25) 
> 
> يزااج الله خير أختي شااطئ الذكرياات .. عسى الله يوفقج دنيا و آخرة ..
> 
> أختي حبي للكويت .. كملي ويانا و إن شااء الله الغاليه بنحفظ تبارك مع بعض ... 
> ...


 


*الغالية : محبة الحرمين،،،*

*لا أملك إلا أن أقول جزاكِ الله الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة ... آاامين*

*سورة الانشقاق: ماشاء الله حفظ سليم،،،بارك الله فيكِ...*

* بلا: بلى*


*و بإذن الله تعالى أنا حاضرة و في أتم الاستعداد لمساعدتك أختي محبة الحرمين و أختي ياحبي للكويت أو أي أخت تحب أن تحفظ معنا إن كنتن تعرفن بعض الأخوات في المنتدى... أسأل الله العظيم أن يجعل ذلك في ميزان حسناتنا جميعاً ويرحمنا برحمته...*


*::: الحمدلله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات :::*

----------


## ياحبي للكويت

سورة البينة
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

( لم يكن الذين كفروا من أهل الكتاب والمشركين منفكين حتى تأتيهم البينة 1 رسول من الله يتلو صحفاً مطهرةً 2 فيها كتب قيمة 3 وماتفرق الذين أوتوا الكتاب إلامن بعد ما جاءتهم البينة 4 وماأومروا إل ليعبدوا الله مخلصين له الدين حنفاء ويقيمو الصلاة ويؤتوا الزكاة ذلك دين الله 
القيمة 5 إن الذين كفروا من أهل الكتاب والمشركين نار جنهم خالدين فيها أولئك هم شر 
البرية 6 وإن الذين ءامنوا وعملوا الصالحات أولئك هم خير البرية7 جزاوهم عند ربهم جنات
عدن تجري من تحتها الأنهار خالدين فيها أبداًرضى الله عنهم وضواعنه ذلك لمن خشى ربه8 )

مشكورين واايد يزاكم الجنة00

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

> سورة البينة
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> ( لم يكن الذين كفروا من أهل الكتاب والمشركين منفكين حتى تأتيهم البينة 1 رسول من الله يتلو صحفاً مطهرةً 2 فيها كتب قيمة 3 وماتفرق الذين أوتوا الكتاب إلامن بعد ما جاءتهم البينة 4 وماأومروا إل ليعبدوا الله مخلصين له الدين حنفاء ويقيمو الصلاة ويؤتوا الزكاة ذلك دين الله 
> القيمة 5 إن الذين كفروا من أهل الكتاب والمشركين نار جنهم خالدين فيها أولئك هم شر 
> البرية 6 وإن الذين ءامنوا وعملوا الصالحات أولئك هم خير البرية7 جزاوهم عند ربهم جنات
> عدن تجري من تحتها الأنهار خالدين فيها أبداًرضى الله عنهم وضواعنه ذلك لمن خشى ربه8 )
> 
> مشكورين واايد يزاكم الجنة00


 

*الأخت الغالية: يا حبي للكويت،،،*

*أسأل الله العظيم أن ييسر أمرك و يشرح صدرك و يوفقك لكل خير* 

*سورة البينة: ما شاء الله وصلت إلى هذه السورة ،،،بارك الله فيكِ* 

*فقط بعض الملاحظات البسيطة:* 

*وماأومروا إل: وما أمروا إلا ... لايوجد حرف واو بعد الألف..لأنها مضمومة فقط..لذلك حبيبتي إذا قرأت هذه الكلمة لا تمدي الألف فقط ضميها.* 

*يقيمو: يقيموا ... ألف الجماعة*

*ذلك: و ذلك ...يوجد حرف الواو قبل كلمة "ذلك".*

*الله: لا يوجد لفظ الجلالة "الله" في الآية.*

*نار: في نار ... يوجد "في" قبل كلمة "نار".*

*وإن: إن ... بدون حرف الواو*

*جزاوهم: جزاؤهم...الهمزة...* 

*وضوا: ورضوا* 


*::: أسعدكِ الله في الدنيا و الآخرة :::*

----------


## ياحبي للكويت

سورة التين 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

(والتين والزيتون 1 وطور سينين 2 وهذا البلد الأمين 3 لقد خلقنا الإ نسان في أحسن 
تقويمٍ 4 ثم رددنه إلى أسفل سافلين 5 إلا الذين ءامنوا وعملوا الصالحات فلهم أجرً غير منونٍ6
فمايكذبك بعدك بالدين 7 أليس الله أحكم الحاكمين8)

جزاج الله خير 
وراح أستفيد من الملاحظات إن شاء الله 00

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

> سورة التين 
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> (والتين والزيتون 1 وطور سينين 2 وهذا البلد الأمين 3 لقد خلقنا الإ نسان في أحسن 
> تقويمٍ 4 ثم رددنه إلى أسفل سافلين 5 إلا الذين ءامنوا وعملوا الصالحات فلهم أجرً غير منونٍ6
> فمايكذبك بعدك بالدين 7 أليس الله أحكم الحاكمين8)
> 
> جزاج الله خير 
> وراح أستفيد من الملاحظات إن شاء الله 00


 


*هلا أختي الكريمة،،،*

*بارك الله فيك و وفقك لكل خير * 

*إلى: لاتوجد هذه الكلمة في الآية*

*أجرً غير منونٍ: أجرٌ غير ممنون*

* بعدك : بعد*

*::: اللهم استرني فوق الأرض وتحت الأرض و يوم العرض:::*

----------


## ياحبي للكويت

سورة العلق 



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

(اقرأباسم ربك الذي خلق 1 خلق الإنسان من علق2 اقرأ وربك الأكرم 3 الذي علم بالقلم 4
علم الإنسان مالم يعلم 5 كلا إذا طغى 6 إن راءه استغنى 7 إن إلى ربك الرجعى 8 ارءيت
الذي ينهى 9 عبداً إذا صلى 10 إن كان على الهدى 11 أرءيت الذي كذب وتولى 12 ألم يعلم 
أن الله يرى 14 كلا لئن لم ينته لنسفعاًبالناصية 15 ناصية كاذبةً خاطئه16 فليدع ناديه 17
سندع الزبانيه 18 كلا لا تطعه وأسجد وأقترب19)

سور ةالضحى 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

( والضحى 1 واليل إذا سجى 2 ما ودعك ربك وما قلى 3 وللأخرة خيرا لك من الأولى 4
ولسوف يعطيك ربك فترضى 5 ألم يجدك يتيماً فاوى 6 وجدك ضالاً فهدى7 وجدك عائلاً فأغنى 8
فأما اليتيم فلا تقهر 9 وأما السائل فلا تنهر 10 وأما بنعمة ربك فحدث 11)

بارك الله فيج 000

----------


## ياحبي للكويت

سورة الليل 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

(واليل إذا يغشى 1 والنها رإذا تجلى 2 وماخلق الذكر والأنثى 3 إن سعيكم لشتى 4 فأما من
أعطى وأتقى 5 وصدق بالحسنى 6 فسنيسره لليسرى 7 وأما من بخل واستغنى 8 وكذب 
بالحسنى 9 فسنيسره للعسرى 10 ومايغنى ماله إذا تردى 11 إن علينا اللهدى 12 وإن لنا 
للأخرة والأولى 13 فأنذرتكم ناراٍ تلظى 14 لايصلها إلأ الأشقى 15 الذي كذب وتولى 16
سيجنبها الأتقى 17 الذي يؤتى ماله يتزكى 18 ومالأحدٍ من نعمةٍ تجزى 19 إلأ ابتغاء وجه 
ربه الأعلى 20 ولسوف يرضى 21 )

يعطيج العافية أختى \ شاطئ الذكريات

----------


## ياحبي للكويت

سور ة الشرح 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

(ألم نشرح لك صدرك 1 ووضعنا عنك وزرك 2 الذي أنقض ظهرك 3 ورفعنا لنا ذكرك4 
فإن مع العسر يسرا 5 إن مع العسر يسرا 6 فإذا فرغت فأنصب 7 وإلى ربك فارغب 8)

----------


## ياحبي للكويت

سورة الشمس

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

(والشمس وضحاها 1 والقمر إذا تلاها 2 والنها ر إذا جلاها 3 واليل إذا يغشاها4 
والسماء وما بناها 5 والأرض وماطحاها 6 ونفسٍ وما سواها 7 فألهمها فجورها 
وتقوها 8 قد أخلف من زكاها 9 وقد خاب من دسها 10 كذبت ثمود بطغواها 11 إذا انبعث 
أشقها 12 فقال لهم رسول الله ناقة الله وسقياها 13 فكذبوه فعقروه فدمدم عليهم ربهم
بذنبهم فسواها 14 ولايخاف عقباها 15 )

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

> سورة العلق 
> 
> 
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> (اقرأباسم ربك الذي خلق 1 خلق الإنسان من علق2 اقرأ وربك الأكرم 3 الذي علم بالقلم 4
> علم الإنسان مالم يعلم 5 كلا إذا طغى 6 إن راءه استغنى 7 إن إلى ربك الرجعى 8 ارءيت
> الذي ينهى 9 عبداً إذا صلى 10 إن كان على الهدى 11 أرءيت الذي كذب وتولى 12 ألم يعلم 
> ...


 

*الغالية : يا حبي للكويت،،،*

*بارك الله فيك و رزقك بما تحبين،،،* 

*سورة العلق:*

*كلا إذا طغى: كلا إن الإنسان ليطغى*
*إن : أن*
*إن كان: أرءيت إن كان* 
*إن كان على الهدى 11 أرءيت الذي كذب وتولى: توجد آية ناقصة بين هاتين الآيتين.*
*الذي: إن*
*أن: بأن*
*كاذبةً: كاذبةٍ*


*سورة الضحى:* 

*خيراً: خيرٌ*
*وجدك: و وجدك ...يوجد حرف الواو*

*::: سبحان الله وبحمده...سبحان الله العظيم:::*

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

> سورة الليل 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> (واليل إذا يغشى 1 والنها رإذا تجلى 2 وماخلق الذكر والأنثى 3 إن سعيكم لشتى 4 فأما من
> أعطى وأتقى 5 وصدق بالحسنى 6 فسنيسره لليسرى 7 وأما من بخل واستغنى 8 وكذب 
> بالحسنى 9 فسنيسره للعسرى 10 ومايغنى ماله إذا تردى 11 إن علينا اللهدى 12 وإن لنا 
> للأخرة والأولى 13 فأنذرتكم ناراٍ تلظى 14 لايصلها إلأ الأشقى 15 الذي كذب وتولى 16
> سيجنبها الأتقى 17 الذي يؤتى ماله يتزكى 18 ومالأحدٍ من نعمةٍ تجزى 19 إلأ ابتغاء وجه 
> ربه الأعلى 20 ولسوف يرضى 21 )
> ...


 
*ماشاء الله لا قوة إلا بالله...غفر الله لنا ولك،،* 

*سورة الليل:* 

*ومايغنى ماله: وما يغني عنه ماله*
*اللهدى: للهدى*
*سيجنبها: و سيجنبها...يوجد حرف الواو*
*ومالأحدٍ من : وما لأحد عنده من* 

*::: سبحان الله و الحمدلله و لا إله إلا الله و الله أكبر :::*

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

> سور ة الشرح 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> (ألم نشرح لك صدرك 1 ووضعنا عنك وزرك 2 الذي أنقض ظهرك 3 ورفعنا لنا ذكرك4 
> فإن مع العسر يسرا 5 إن مع العسر يسرا 6 فإذا فرغت فأنصب 7 وإلى ربك فارغب 8)


 


*بارك الله فيك وسدد على طريق الخير خطاك،،،* 

*ماشاء الله حفظ سليم،،،ملاحظة صغيرة:*
*لنا: لك*

*::: اللهم استرني فوق الأرض و تحت الأرض و يوم العرض:::*

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

> سورة الشمس
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> (والشمس وضحاها 1 والقمر إذا تلاها 2 والنها ر إذا جلاها 3 واليل إذا يغشاها4 
> والسماء وما بناها 5 والأرض وماطحاها 6 ونفسٍ وما سواها 7 فألهمها فجورها 
> وتقوها 8 قد أخلف من زكاها 9 وقد خاب من دسها 10 كذبت ثمود بطغواها 11 إذا انبعث 
> أشقها 12 فقال لهم رسول الله ناقة الله وسقياها 13 فكذبوه فعقروه فدمدم عليهم ربهم
> بذنبهم فسواها 14 ولايخاف عقباها 15 )


 

*الغالية : ياحبي للكويت،،،*

*بارك الله فيك و أعانك على حفظ جزء عم و القرآن الكريم كاملاً بإذنه تعالى،،* 

*أخلف: أفلح*
*فعقروه: فعقروها (الهاء ترجع إلى الناقة)*

*::: الحمدلله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات:::*

----------


## ياحبي للكويت

سورة البلد
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

( لا أقسم بهذا البلد 1 وأنت حل بهذا البلد 2 ووالد وماولد 3 لقد خلقنا الإنسان في
كبدٍ 4 أيحسب أن لن يقدر عليه أحد 5 يقول أهلكت مالاً لبدًا 6 أيحسب أن لن يراه
أحدا7 ألم نجعل له عينين 8 ولسانًا وشفتين 9 وهديناه النجدين 10 فلا أقتحم العقبة11
وما أدرئك ما العقبة 12 فك رقبة 13 أوإطعام في يومٍ ذي مسغبةٍ 14 ويتيما ذا مقربة 15
أو مسكينًا ذا متربةٍ 16 ثم إن كان الذين ءامنوا تواصوا بالصبر وتواصوا بالمرحمة 17
أولئك هم أصحاب الميمنة 18 والذين كفروا بأيتنا هم أصحاب المشئمة 19 عليهم 
نار مؤصدة 20 )

----------


## ياحبي للكويت

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاج الله خير اختى 0
سورة الغاشية

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
(هل أتك حديث الغاشية 1 وجوه يومئذٍ خاشعة 2 عاملة ناصبة 3 تصلى ناراً حاميةً 4
تسقى من عين ءانية ٍ5 ليس لهم طعام إلا من ضريع 6 لايسمن ولا يغنى من جوع 7 
وجوه يومئذ ناعمة 8 لسعيها راضية 9 في جنة عالية ٍ10 لايسمع لغاية ً11 فيها عين جارية 12
فيها سرر مرفوعة 13 وأكواب موضوعة 14 ونمارق مصفوفة 15 وزرابي مبثوثة 16
أفلا ينظرون إلى الإبل كيف خلقت 17 وإلى السماء كيف رفعت 18 والى الجبال كيف نصبت 19
والى الأرض كيف سطحت 20 فذكر إنمآ أنت مذكر 21 ليس عليهم بمصيطرٍ22 إلا من تولى
وكفر 23 فيعذبه الله العذاب الأكبر 24 إن إلينآ إيابهم 25 ثم أن علينا حسابهم 26 )

سورة الطارق

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

(والسمآء والطارق 1 ومآأدرئك مالطارق 2 النجم الثاقب 3 إن كل نفس لما عليها حافظ 4
فلينظر اإنسان مم خلق 5 خلق من مآء دافقٍ 6 يخرج من بين الصلب والترآئب 7 إنه على 
رجعه لقادر 8 يوم تبلى السرآئر 9 فماله من قوةٍ ولاناصرٍ 10 والسماء ذات الرجع 11 والأرض
ذات الصدع 12 إنه لقول فصل 13 وماهو بهزل 14 إنهم يكيدون كيدا 15 وأكيد كيدا 16 فمهل 
الكافرين أمهلهم رويدا 17 )

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

> سورة البلد
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> ( لا أقسم بهذا البلد 1 وأنت حل بهذا البلد 2 ووالد وماولد 3 لقد خلقنا الإنسان في
> كبدٍ 4 أيحسب أن لن يقدر عليه أحد 5 يقول أهلكت مالاً لبدًا 6 أيحسب أن لن يراه
> أحدا7 ألم نجعل له عينين 8 ولسانًا وشفتين 9 وهديناه النجدين 10 فلا أقتحم العقبة11
> وما أدرئك ما العقبة 12 فك رقبة 13 أوإطعام في يومٍ ذي مسغبةٍ 14 ويتيما ذا مقربة 15
> أو مسكينًا ذا متربةٍ 16 ثم إن كان الذين ءامنوا تواصوا بالصبر وتواصوا بالمرحمة 17
> أولئك هم أصحاب الميمنة 18 والذين كفروا بأيتنا هم أصحاب المشئمة 19 عليهم 
> نار مؤصدة 20 )


 
*الأخت الغالية: ياحبي للكويت،،،* 
*أسأل الله تعالى أن يوفقك لكل خير و أن يشرح صدرك و ييسر أمرك،،،*

*لن: لم* 
*أحدا : أحد ...بدون الألف*
*أدرئك: أدراك*
*ويتيما: بدون الواو*
*ثم إن كان الذين: ثم كان من الذين ءامنوا و تواصوا* 
*هم: بدون "هم"*

*::: الحمدلله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات:::*

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> جزاج الله خير اختى 0
> سورة الغاشية
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> (هل أتك حديث الغاشية 1 وجوه يومئذٍ خاشعة 2 عاملة ناصبة 3 تصلى ناراً حاميةً 4
> تسقى من عين ءانية ٍ5 ليس لهم طعام إلا من ضريع 6 لايسمن ولا يغنى من جوع 7 
> وجوه يومئذ ناعمة 8 لسعيها راضية 9 في جنة عالية ٍ10 لايسمع لغاية ً11 فيها عين جارية 12
> فيها سرر مرفوعة 13 وأكواب موضوعة 14 ونمارق مصفوفة 15 وزرابي مبثوثة 16
> ...


 

*بارك الله فيك و جزاك خيراً كثيراً،،،* 

*سورة الغاشية:* 

*لايسمع لغاية: لا تسمع فيها لاغية*
*ليس: لست*
*أن: إن* 


*سورة الطارق:*

*ماشاء الله حفظ سليم،،،بعض الملاحظات الإملائية فقط،،،*
*أدرئك: أدراك*
*اإنسان: الإنسان*
*بهزل: بالهزل*


*::: اللهم يا ستار استرني بسترك:::*

----------


## ياحبي للكويت

سورة الأعلى
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

(سبح اسم ربك الأعلى 1 الذي خلق فسوى 2 والذي قدر فهدى 3 والذي أخرج 
ا لمرعى 4 فجعله غثآء أحوى 5 سنقرئك فلا تنسى 6 إلا ماشاء الله إنه يعلم الجهر
ومايخفى 7 ونيسرك لليسرى 8 فذكر أن نفعت الذكرى 9 سيذكر من يخشى 10 
ويتجنبها الأشقى 11 الذي يصلى النار الكبرى 12 ثم لايموت فيها ولايحيى 13 
قد أفلح من تزكى 14 وذكر اسم ربه فصلى 15 بل تؤثرون الحياة الدنيا 16 والأخرة خير
وأبقى 17 أن هذا لفي الصحف الأولى 18 صحف إبراهيم وموسى 19 )

----------


## محبه الحرمين

سورة المطففين 


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

( ويل للمطففين1 الذين إذا اكتالوا على الناس يستوفون2 و إذا كالوهم أو وزنوهم يخسرون3 ألا يظن أولئك أنهم مبعوثون 4 ليوم عظيم5 يوم يقوم الناس لرب العالمين 6 كلا إن كتب الفجار لفي سجين 7 و ما أدراك ما سجين 8 كتب مرقوم 9 ويل يومئذ للمكذبين10 الذين يكذبون بيوم الدين11 و مايكذب به إلا كل معتد أثيم12 إذا تتلى عليه آياتنا قال أسطير الأولين13 كلا بل ران على قلوبهم ما كانوا يكسبون 14 كلا إنهم عن ربهم يومئذ لمحجوبون 15 ثم إنهم لصالوا الجحيم16 ثم يقال هذا الذي كنت به تكذبون 17 كلا إن كتب الأبرار لفي عليين 18 و ما أدراك ما عليون 19 كتب مرقوم 20 يشهده المقربون21 إن الأبرار لفي نعيم 22 على الأرائك ينظرون 23 تعرف في وجوهم نضرة النعيم24 يسقون من رحيق مختوم 25 ختامه مسك و في ذلك فليتنافس المتنافسون 26 و مزاجه من تسنيم 27 عينا يشرب بها المقربون28 إن الذين أجرموا كانوا من الذين آمنوا يضحكون 29 و إذا مروا بهم يتغامزون 30 و إذا انقلبوا إلى أهلهم انقلبوا فكهين 31 و إذا ر ؤهم قالوا إن هؤلاء لضالون32 و ما أرسلوا عليهم حفظين33 فاليوم الذين آمنوا من الكفار يضحكون34 على الأرائك ينظرون35 هل ثوب الكفار ما كانوا يفعلون 36)


جزاك الله خير .......... بالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## محبه الحرمين

سورة الإنفطار 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

( إذا السماء انفطرت 1 و إذا الكواكب انتثرت 2 و إذا البحار فجرت 3 و إذا القبور بعثرت 4 علمت نفس ما قدمت و أخرت 5 يأيها الإنسن ما غرك بربك الكريم 6 الذي خلقك فسواك فعدلك 7 في أي صورة ما شاء ركبك 8 كلا بل تكذبون بالدين 9 و إن عليكم لحافظين 10 كراما كتبين 11 يعلمون ما تفعلون 12إن الأبرار لفي نعيم 13 و إن الفجار لفي جحيم 14 يصلونها يوم الدين 15و ما هم عنها بغائبين 16 و ما أدراىك ما يوم الدين 17 ثم ما أدراك ما يوم الدين 18 يوم لا تملك نفس لنفس شيئا و الأمر يومئذ لله 19)

----------


## ياحبي للكويت

سورة الفجر
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

 (والفجر 1 وليال عشر 2 والشفع والوتر 3 واليل إذا يسر 4 هل في ذلك قسم لذي حجر 4
ألم ترا كيف فعل ربك بعاد 5 أرم ذات العماد 6 التى لم يخلق مثلها في البلاد 7 وثمود الذين
جابوا الصخرة بالواد 8 وفرعون ذي الأوتاد 9 الذين طغوافي البلاد 10 فأكثروا فيها الفساد 11
فصب عليهم ربك سوط العذاب 12 إن ربك لمرصاد 13 فأمالإنسان إذا ابتلاه ربه فأكرمه ونعمه
فيقول ربي أكرمن 14 وأما إذا ابتلاه ربه فقدر عليه رزقه فيقول ربى أهنن 15 كلا بل لا تكرمون
اليتيم 16 ولاتحضون على طعام المسكين 17 وتأكلون التراث أكلاً لما 18 وتحبون المال حبا
جماً 19 كلا إذا دكت الأرض دكا دكا 20 وجاء ربك والملك صفا صفا 21 وجي يومئذ بجنهم 
يومئذ يتذكر الأنسان وان له الذكرى 22 يقول يالتني قدمت لحياتي 24 يومئذ يعذب عذابه 
احد 25 ولايوثق وثاقه احد 26 يا أيتها النفس المطمنة 27 إرجعي لربك راضية مرضية 28
فأدخلى فى عبادي 29 وأدخلى جنتى 30 )

----------


## دلوعة عيمان

انا بشارك سبحان الله ف خاطري احفظ الجزء بس بروحي اعرف انه ما بلتزم بس الحمدالله طبعة الجدول وببتدي وياكم

----------


## محبه الحرمين

حبيبتي دلوعه عيماان حيااج فديتج .. 

إحفظي ويانا و الله يوفقج .. الله يثبتج يااارب

----------


## ياحبي للكويت

سورة البروج
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

(والسماء ذات البروج 1 واليوم الموعود 2 وشاهد ومشهود 3 قتل أصحاب الخدود 4 النار ذات
الوقود 5 إذهم عليها قعود 6 ومايفعلون بالمومنين شهود 7 ومانقموا إلا أن يومنوا بالله العزيز
الحميد 8 له الملك السموات والأرض والله على كل شىءشهيد 9 إن الذين فتنواالمؤمنين
و المؤمنات ثم لم يتوبوا فلهم عذاب جهنم و لهم عذاب الحريق 10 إن الذين ءامنوا وعملوا 
الصالحات لهم جنات تجري من تحتها الأنهار ذلك الفوز الكبير 11 إن بطش ربك لشديد 12 
إ نه هو يبدى ويعيد 13 وهو الغفور الودود 14 ذو العرش المجيد 15 فعال لما يريد 16 هل أتاك
حديث الجنود 17 فرعون وثمود 18 بل الذين كفروا في تكذيب 19 والله من ورآئهم محيط 20
بل هو قرءان المجيد 21 في لوح محفوظ 22 ) 

جزاج الله خير 
والله يعطيج العافية

----------


## M!s.Uae

بنات يزاكن الله خيرا انا بغيت اشارك وياكم

يمكن انا متاخره بس انا ماشاء الله علي سرعه الحفظ بلحقكم ان شاء الله ولللعلم اني حافظتهم من قيل هالجزيئن بس ابا ارجع اثبت 


بس قولولي شو الجدول اللي تمشون عليه ويزاكم الله خيرا على الجهود الطيبه اللي تسونها

----------


## M!s.Uae

شفت جدول جزء عم وحفظته عندي

بس جزء تبارك بعدكم ماحطيتوه هيه

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

> سورة الأعلى
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> (سبح اسم ربك الأعلى 1 الذي خلق فسوى 2 والذي قدر فهدى 3 والذي أخرج 
> ا لمرعى 4 فجعله غثآء أحوى 5 سنقرئك فلا تنسى 6 إلا ماشاء الله إنه يعلم الجهر
> ومايخفى 7 ونيسرك لليسرى 8 فذكر أن نفعت الذكرى 9 سيذكر من يخشى 10 
> ويتجنبها الأشقى 11 الذي يصلى النار الكبرى 12 ثم لايموت فيها ولايحيى 13 
> قد أفلح من تزكى 14 وذكر اسم ربه فصلى 15 بل تؤثرون الحياة الدنيا 16 والأخرة خير
> وأبقى 17 أن هذا لفي الصحف الأولى 18 صحف إبراهيم وموسى 19 )


 


*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته،،،*

*مرحبا أختي ياحبي للكويت،،،*
*جزاك الله خيراً كثيراً،،،،* 


*ماشاء الله لاقوة إلا بالله حفظ سليم فقط ملاحظة بسيطة جداً:*
*أن: إن ...لأن اختلاف موضع الهمزة يؤدي إلى اختلاف نطق الكلمة...*

*::: الحمدلله  :::*

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

> سورة المطففين 
> 
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> ( ويل للمطففين1 الذين إذا اكتالوا على الناس يستوفون2 و إذا كالوهم أو وزنوهم يخسرون3 ألا يظن أولئك أنهم مبعوثون 4 ليوم عظيم5 يوم يقوم الناس لرب العالمين 6 كلا إن كتب الفجار لفي سجين 7 و ما أدراك ما سجين 8 كتب مرقوم 9 ويل يومئذ للمكذبين10 الذين يكذبون بيوم الدين11 و مايكذب به إلا كل معتد أثيم12 إذا تتلى عليه آياتنا قال أسطير الأولين13 كلا بل ران على قلوبهم ما كانوا يكسبون 14 كلا إنهم عن ربهم يومئذ لمحجوبون 15 ثم إنهم لصالوا الجحيم16 ثم يقال هذا الذي كنت به تكذبون 17 كلا إن كتب الأبرار لفي عليين 18 و ما أدراك ما عليون 19 كتب مرقوم 20 يشهده المقربون21 إن الأبرار لفي نعيم 22 على الأرائك ينظرون 23 تعرف في وجوهم نضرة النعيم24 يسقون من رحيق مختوم 25 ختامه مسك و في ذلك فليتنافس المتنافسون 26 و مزاجه من تسنيم 27 عينا يشرب بها المقربون28 إن الذين أجرموا كانوا من الذين آمنوا يضحكون 29 و إذا مروا بهم يتغامزون 30 و إذا انقلبوا إلى أهلهم انقلبوا فكهين 31 و إذا ر ؤهم قالوا إن هؤلاء لضالون32 و ما أرسلوا عليهم حفظين33 فاليوم الذين آمنوا من الكفار يضحكون34 على الأرائك ينظرون35 هل ثوب الكفار ما كانوا يفعلون 36)
> 
> 
> جزاك الله خير .......... بالتوفيق للجميع


 

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته،،،،*

*مرحبا أختي: محبه الحرمين*

*بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيراً كثيراً،،،*

*ماشاء الله لاقوة إلا بالله*
*كنت: كنتم*
*ر ؤهم: رأوهم*

*::: الحمدلله  :::*

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

> سورة الإنفطار 
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> ( إذا السماء انفطرت 1 و إذا الكواكب انتثرت 2 و إذا البحار فجرت 3 و إذا القبور بعثرت 4 علمت نفس ما قدمت و أخرت 5 يأيها الإنسن ما غرك بربك الكريم 6 الذي خلقك فسواك فعدلك 7 في أي صورة ما شاء ركبك 8 كلا بل تكذبون بالدين 9 و إن عليكم لحافظين 10 كراما كتبين 11 يعلمون ما تفعلون 12إن الأبرار لفي نعيم 13 و إن الفجار لفي جحيم 14 يصلونها يوم الدين 15و ما هم عنها بغائبين 16 و ما أدراىك ما يوم الدين 17 ثم ما أدراك ما يوم الدين 18 يوم لا تملك نفس لنفس شيئا و الأمر يومئذ لله 19)


 

*بارك الله فيك... وغفر لك* 

*ماشاء الله لاقوة إلا بالله تسميعك صحيح،،،*

*::: الحمدلله  :::*

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

> سورة الفجر
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> (والفجر 1 وليال عشر 2 والشفع والوتر 3 واليل إذا يسر 4 هل في ذلك قسم لذي حجر 4
> ألم ترا كيف فعل ربك بعاد 5 أرم ذات العماد 6 التى لم يخلق مثلها في البلاد 7 وثمود الذين
> جابوا الصخرة بالواد 8 وفرعون ذي الأوتاد 9 الذين طغوافي البلاد 10 فأكثروا فيها الفساد 11
> فصب عليهم ربك سوط العذاب 12 إن ربك لمرصاد 13 فأمالإنسان إذا ابتلاه ربه فأكرمه ونعمه
> فيقول ربي أكرمن 14 وأما إذا ابتلاه ربه فقدر عليه رزقه فيقول ربى أهنن 15 كلا بل لا تكرمون
> اليتيم 16 ولاتحضون على طعام المسكين 17 وتأكلون التراث أكلاً لما 18 وتحبون المال حبا
> ...


 

*غفر الله لك و رزقك بما تحبين* 

*واليل: و الليل*
*ترا: ترَ... حرف الراء عليه فتحة فقط و ليس مد بالألف، لذلك عند نطق الكلمة لا تمدي الحرف.*
*أرم: إرم*
*الصخرة: الصخر* 
*العذاب: عذاب*
*لمرصاد: لبلمرصاد*
*فأمالإنسان: فأما الإنسان*
*إذا ابتلاه: إذا ما ابتلاه*
*ربه: لا توجد هذه الكلمة في الآية*
*وان: يتذكر الإنسان وأنى*
* يالتني: ياليتني*
*يومئذ: فيومئذ لا يعذب*
*المطمنة: المطمئنة*
*لربك: إلى ربك*

*::: الحمد لله  :::*

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

> انا بشارك سبحان الله ف خاطري احفظ الجزء بس بروحي اعرف انه ما بلتزم بس الحمدالله طبعة الجدول وببتدي وياكم


 



*حياك الله و بياك أختي دلوعة عيمان،،،*

*سعدت بانضمامك لنا * 

*أسأل الله تعالى أن يمن علي و عليك بحفظ القرآن كاملاً بإذن الله تعالى،،،*

*::: الحمدلله  :::*

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

> سورة البروج
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> (والسماء ذات البروج 1 واليوم الموعود 2 وشاهد ومشهود 3 قتل أصحاب الخدود 4 النار ذات
> الوقود 5 إذهم عليها قعود 6 ومايفعلون بالمومنين شهود 7 ومانقموا إلا أن يومنوا بالله العزيز
> الحميد 8 له الملك السموات والأرض والله على كل شىءشهيد 9 إن الذين فتنواالمؤمنين
> و المؤمنات ثم لم يتوبوا فلهم عذاب جهنم و لهم عذاب الحريق 10 إن الذين ءامنوا وعملوا 
> الصالحات لهم جنات تجري من تحتها الأنهار ذلك الفوز الكبير 11 إن بطش ربك لشديد 12 
> إ نه هو يبدى ويعيد 13 وهو الغفور الودود 14 ذو العرش المجيد 15 فعال لما يريد 16 هل أتاك
> ...


 
*غفر الله لك ،، ورزقنا و رزقك الفردوس الأعلى*
*الخدود: الأخدود*
*وما: وهم على مايفعلون بالمؤمنين شهود*
*ومانقموا إلا: وما نقموا منهم إلا*
*يبدى: يبدئ*
*له: الذي له ملك السماوات*
*المجيد: مجيد*

*::: الحمدلله  :::*

----------


## MisS_AD

وأنا بشارك معاكم إن شاء الله وببدأ هالجمعة

----------


## ياحبي للكويت

سورة الأ نشقاق
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

(والسماء إذا إنشقت 1 وأذنت لربها وحقت 2 وإذا الأرض مدت 3 وألقت مافيها وتخلت 4 
وأذنت لربها وحقت 5 ياأيها الإنسان إنك كادحا لربك كدحا فملاقيه 6 فأما من أوتي كتابه
بيمينه 7 فسوف يحاسب حسابا يسيرا 8 وينقلب إلى أهله مسرورا 9 وأما من أوتي كتابه
وراء ظهره 10 فسوف يدعوا ثبورا 11 ويصلى سعيرا 12 إنه كان في أهله مسرورا 13
إنه ظن أن لن يحور 14 بلى إن ربه كان به بصيرا 15 فلا أقسم بالشفق 16 واليل إذا وسق
والقمر إذا أتسق 17 لتركبن طبقا فوق طبقا 18 فما لهم لايؤمنون 19 وإذا قريء عليهم 
القرءان لايسجدون 20 إن الذين كفروا يكذبون 21 والله أعلم بما يوعون 22 فبشرهم
بعذاب أليم 23 إلا الذين ءامنوا وعملوا الصالحات لهم أجر غير ممنون 24 )

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

> شفت جدول جزء عم وحفظته عندي
> 
> بس جزء تبارك بعدكم ماحطيتوه هيه


 


*حياكِ الله أختي M!s.Uae*

*أهلا و مرحبا بك معنا في حفظ جزء عم،،،، سعدت بانضمامك لنا،،،* 


*وبالنسبة لجزء تبارك هناك موضوع آخر بعنوان " حفظ و مراجعة جزء تبارك بشراكم يا أهل القرآن" وستجدين الجدول موجود بداخله،،،*


*::: الحمد لله  :::*

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

> وأنا بشارك معاكم إن شاء الله وببدأ هالجمعة


 


*مرحبا أختي MisS_AD*


*حياك الله و بياك وأهلا و مرحبا بك معنا،،،* 


*::: الحمد لله  :::*

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

> سورة الأ نشقاق
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> (والسماء إذا إنشقت 1 وأذنت لربها وحقت 2 وإذا الأرض مدت 3 وألقت مافيها وتخلت 4 
> وأذنت لربها وحقت 5 ياأيها الإنسان إنك كادحا لربك كدحا فملاقيه 6 فأما من أوتي كتابه
> بيمينه 7 فسوف يحاسب حسابا يسيرا 8 وينقلب إلى أهله مسرورا 9 وأما من أوتي كتابه
> وراء ظهره 10 فسوف يدعوا ثبورا 11 ويصلى سعيرا 12 إنه كان في أهله مسرورا 13
> إنه ظن أن لن يحور 14 بلى إن ربه كان به بصيرا 15 فلا أقسم بالشفق 16 واليل إذا وسق
> والقمر إذا أتسق 17 لتركبن طبقا فوق طبقا 18 فما لهم لايؤمنون 19 وإذا قريء عليهم 
> ...


 

*مرحبا أختي ياحبي للكويت،،،*

*أسعدكِ الله في الدنيا و الآخرة* 

*والسماء إذا إنشقت: إذا السماء انشقت*
*كادحا لربك: كادحٌ إلى ربك*
* إذا: وما* 
*فوق طبقا: عن طبق*
*قريء: قرئ*
*إن: بل*

*::: الحمـد لله  :::*

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

> سورة الأ نشقاق
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> (والسماء إذا إنشقت 1 وأذنت لربها وحقت 2 وإذا الأرض مدت 3 وألقت مافيها وتخلت 4 
> وأذنت لربها وحقت 5 ياأيها الإنسان إنك كادحا لربك كدحا فملاقيه 6 فأما من أوتي كتابه
> بيمينه 7 فسوف يحاسب حسابا يسيرا 8 وينقلب إلى أهله مسرورا 9 وأما من أوتي كتابه
> وراء ظهره 10 فسوف يدعوا ثبورا 11 ويصلى سعيرا 12 إنه كان في أهله مسرورا 13
> إنه ظن أن لن يحور 14 بلى إن ربه كان به بصيرا 15 فلا أقسم بالشفق 16 واليل إذا وسق
> والقمر إذا أتسق 17 لتركبن طبقا فوق طبقا 18 فما لهم لايؤمنون 19 وإذا قريء عليهم 
> ...


 
*مرحبا أختي ياحبي للكويت،،،*

*أسعدكِ الله في الدنيا و الآخرة* 

*والسماء إذا إنشقت: إذا السماء انشقت*
*كادحا لربك: كادحٌ إلى ربك*
* إذا: وما* 
*فوق طبقا: عن طبق*
*قريء: قرئ*
*إن: بل*

*::: الحمـد لله  :::*

----------


## ياحبي للكويت

سورة الأ نفطار 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

( إذا السماء انفطرت 1 وإذا الكواكب انتثرت 2 وإذا البحار فجرت 3 وإذاالقبور بعثرت 4 علمت
نفس ماقدمت واخرت 5 يأيها الإنسان ما غرك بربك الكريم 6 الذي خلقك فسواك فعدلك 7 في أي
صورة ماشاء ركبك 8 كلا بل تكذبون بالدين 9 وإن عليكم لحافظين 10 كراما كتبين 11 يعلمون
ماتفعلون 12 إن الأبرار لفي نعيم 13 وإن الفجار لفي جحيم 14 يصلونها يوم الدين 15 وماهم 
عنها بغائبين 16 وما أدراك مايوم الدين 17 ثم ماأدراك مايوم الدين 18 يوم لا تملك نفس 
لنفس شيئا والأمر يومئذ لله 19 )

----------


## الاماكن 2009

يزاج الله خير الغاليه وبميزان حسناتج يارب

----------


## M!s.Uae

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

عم يتساءلون * عن النبإ العظيم * الذين هم فيه مختلفون * كلا سيعلمون * ثم كلا سيعلمون* ألم نجعل الأرض مهاداً *

والجبال أوتاداً * وخلقناكم أزواجاً * وجعلنا نومكم سباتاً * وجعلنا الليل لباساً * وجعلنا النهار معاشاً * وبنينا فوقكم 

سبعاً شداداً * وانزلنا من المعصرات ماء ثجاجاً * لنخرج به حبا ونباتاً * وجنات ألفافا * إن يوم الفصل كان ميقاتاً * يوم 

ينفخ في الصور فتأتون أفواجاً * وفتحت السماء فكانت أبواباً * وسيرت الجبال فكانت سراباً * إن جهنم كانت مرصاداً * 

للطاغين مئاباً * لابثين فيها أحقاباً لايذقون فيها برداً ولاشرباً * إلا حميما وغساقاً * جزاء وفاقاً * إنهم كان لايرجون 

حساباً * وكذبوا بائيتنا كذاباً * وكل شي احصيناه كتاباً * فذقوا فلن نزيدكم الا عذاباً

----------


## M!s.Uae

إن للمتقين مفازاً * حدائق وأعناباً * وكواعب أتراباً * وكأساً دهاقاً *لايسمعون فيها لغواً ولا كذاباً * جزاء من ربك

عطاء حساباً * رب السموات والأرض ومابينهم الرحمان لايملكون منه خطاباً * يوم يقوم الروح والملائكة صفاً 

لايتكلمون الا من آذن له الرحمان وقال صواباً * ذلك اليوم الحق فمن شاء اتخذه إلى ربه مئاباً * إنا انذرنكم عذاباً 

قريباً يوم ينظرالمرء ماقدمت يداه ويقول الكافر ياليتني كنت تراباً

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

> سورة الأ نفطار 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> ( إذا السماء انفطرت 1 وإذا الكواكب انتثرت 2 وإذا البحار فجرت 3 وإذاالقبور بعثرت 4 علمت
> نفس ماقدمت واخرت 5 يأيها الإنسان ما غرك بربك الكريم 6 الذي خلقك فسواك فعدلك 7 في أي
> صورة ماشاء ركبك 8 كلا بل تكذبون بالدين 9 وإن عليكم لحافظين 10 كراما كتبين 11 يعلمون
> ماتفعلون 12 إن الأبرار لفي نعيم 13 وإن الفجار لفي جحيم 14 يصلونها يوم الدين 15 وماهم 
> عنها بغائبين 16 وما أدراك مايوم الدين 17 ثم ماأدراك مايوم الدين 18 يوم لا تملك نفس 
> لنفس شيئا والأمر يومئذ لله 19 )


 

*مرحبا أختي: ياحبي للكويت،،،،*

*غفر الله لنا و لك و لوالدينا و و الديك،،،* 

*ماشاء الله لاقوة إلا بالله حفظ سليم* 

*الغالية احرصي دائماً على المراجعة لما حفظتيه،،،كأن تخصصي يوم في الأسبوع لمراجعة ماسبق،،، وإن احتجت إلى مساعدة فأنا حاضرة للطيبين و بس* 


*::: الحمدلله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات :::*

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

> يزاج الله خير الغاليه وبميزان حسناتج يارب


 


*اللهم آميـــــــــــــــــن* 

*جزاك الله خيراً أختي الكريمة* 

*::: الحمدلله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات :::*

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> عم يتساءلون * عن النبإ العظيم * الذين هم فيه مختلفون * كلا سيعلمون * ثم كلا سيعلمون* ألم نجعل الأرض مهاداً *
> 
> والجبال أوتاداً * وخلقناكم أزواجاً * وجعلنا نومكم سباتاً * وجعلنا الليل لباساً * وجعلنا النهار معاشاً * وبنينا فوقكم 
> 
> سبعاً شداداً * وانزلنا من المعصرات ماء ثجاجاً * لنخرج به حبا ونباتاً * وجنات ألفافا * إن يوم الفصل كان ميقاتاً * يوم 
> 
> ينفخ في الصور فتأتون أفواجاً * وفتحت السماء فكانت أبواباً * وسيرت الجبال فكانت سراباً * إن جهنم كانت مرصاداً * 
> ...


 

*أهلاً و مرحباً بك أختي M!s.Uae* 

*بارك الله فيك و غفر لنا و لكِ،،،*

*وأسأل الله تعالى أن يرزقنا و يرزقك حفظ كتابه الكريم كاملاً بإذنه تعالى* 

*حفظك سليم ماشاء الله،،،بعض الملاحظات البسيطة فقط:*

*وبنينا فوقكم سبعاً شداداً * وانزلنا من المعصرات ماء ثجاجاً : توجد آية ناقصة بين هاتين الآيتين*
*شرباً: شرابا...أتوقع خطأ مطبعي* 
*كان: كانوا*
*شي : شيء*

*::: أسعدكِ الله في الدنيا و الآخرة:::*

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

> إن للمتقين مفازاً * حدائق وأعناباً * وكواعب أتراباً * وكأساً دهاقاً *لايسمعون فيها لغواً ولا كذاباً * جزاء من ربك
> 
> عطاء حساباً * رب السموات والأرض ومابينهم الرحمان لايملكون منه خطاباً * يوم يقوم الروح والملائكة صفاً 
> 
> لايتكلمون الا من آذن له الرحمان وقال صواباً * ذلك اليوم الحق فمن شاء اتخذه إلى ربه مئاباً * إنا انذرنكم عذاباً 
> 
> قريباً يوم ينظرالمرء ماقدمت يداه ويقول الكافر ياليتني كنت تراباً


 

*بارك الله فيكِ و سدد على طريق الخير خطاكِ* 

*ومابينهم: وما بينهما*
*آذن: أذن*

*::: الحمدلله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات:::*

----------


## ياحبي للكويت

سورة التكوير
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

(إذا الشمس كورت 1 وإذا النجوم انكدرت 2 وإذا الجبال سيرت 3 وإذا العشار عطلت 4 وإذا
الوحوش حشرت 5 وإذا البحار سجرت 6 وإذا النفوس زوجت 7 وإذا الموءدة سلئت 8 بأي ذنب
قتلت 9 وإذا الصحف نشرت 10 وإذا السماء كشطت 11 وإذا الجحيم سعرت 12 وإذا الجنة 
أزلفت 13 علمت نفس ما أحضرت 14 فلا أقسم بالخنس 15 الجوار الكنس 16 واليل إذا عسعس 
17 والصبح إذا تنفس 18 إنه لقول رسول كريم 19 ذي قوة عند ذي عرش مكين 20 مطاع ثم
أمين 21 وماصاحبكم بمجنون 22 ولقد رءاه بالأفق المبين 23 وماهو على الغيب بضنين 24 
وماهو بقول شيطان رجيم 25 فأين تذهبون 26 إلا ذكر للعالمين 27 إلا ماشاء إن يستقيم 28 
وماتشاءون إلاأن يشاء الله رب العالمين 29 )

----------


## BIG Z

كشخه 
بالتوفيج لكم حبيباتي 
و إن شاء في ميزان حسناتكم 

الحمد لله أنا حافظتنه من وأنا صغيرة و ما نسيته لأني دوم أقراااه 

و عقبال باقي الاجزاء

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

> سورة التكوير
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> (إذا الشمس كورت 1 وإذا النجوم انكدرت 2 وإذا الجبال سيرت 3 وإذا العشار عطلت 4 وإذا
> الوحوش حشرت 5 وإذا البحار سجرت 6 وإذا النفوس زوجت 7 وإذا الموءدة سلئت 8 بأي ذنب
> قتلت 9 وإذا الصحف نشرت 10 وإذا السماء كشطت 11 وإذا الجحيم سعرت 12 وإذا الجنة 
> أزلفت 13 علمت نفس ما أحضرت 14 فلا أقسم بالخنس 15 الجوار الكنس 16 واليل إذا عسعس 
> 17 والصبح إذا تنفس 18 إنه لقول رسول كريم 19 ذي قوة عند ذي عرش مكين 20 مطاع ثم
> أمين 21 وماصاحبكم بمجنون 22 ولقد رءاه بالأفق المبين 23 وماهو على الغيب بضنين 24 
> ...


 

*الغالية: ياحبي للكويت،،،* 

*ماشاء الله لاقوة إلا بالله بارك الله في حفظكِ ،،،ورزقك بما تحبين* 

* سلئت: سئلت ...خطأ مطبعي* 
*عرش: العرش*
*إلا: إن هو إلا ذكر للعالمين*
*إلا ماشاء إن يستقيم: لمن شاء منكم أن يستقيم*

*::: أسعدكِ الله في الدنيا و الآخرة :::*

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

> كشخه 
> بالتوفيج لكم حبيباتي 
> و إن شاء في ميزان حسناتكم 
> 
> الحمد لله أنا حافظتنه من وأنا صغيرة و ما نسيته لأني دوم أقراااه 
> 
> و عقبال باقي الاجزاء


 

*بارك الله فيكِ أختي الكريمة،،،وبارك في حفظكِ،،،*

*آميـــــــن* 

*::: الحمدلله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات :::*

----------


## M!s.Uae

مشكوره اختي شاطئ الذكريات على المتابعه والتصحيح

وبالنسبه لي سورة النبإ الآيه الناقصه


(وجعلنا سراجاً وهاجاً) ^^

----------


## ياحبي للكويت

سورة عبس
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

(عبس وتولى*إن جاءه الأعمى *ومايدريك لعله يزكى * أويذكر فتنفعع الذكرى* أما من استغنى *
فأنت له تصدى * ومايدريك يزكى * وأما من جاءك يسعى * وهويخشى * فأنت عنه تلهى * كلا 
إنها تذكرة * فمن شاء ذكره *في صحف مكرمة *مرفوعة مطهرة *بأيدي سفرة *كراما برره* 
قتل الإنسان ما أكفره *من أي شى خلقه * من نطفة خلقه فقدره * ثم السبيل يسره* فأماته فأقبره*
كلا لما يقض ما أمره * ثم إذا شاء انشره *فلينظر الإنسان إلى طعامه * إنا صببنا الماء صبا *
ثم شققنا الأرض شقا * فأنبتنا فيها حبا * عنبا وقضبا *وزيتون ونخلا* وحدائق غلبا *وفاكهة أبا*
متعا لكم ولأنعامكم *فإ ذا جاءت الصاخة * يوم يفر المرء من أخيه * وأمه وابيه *وصاحبته وبنيه*
لكل امرىء منهم شأن يومئذ يغنيه *وجوه يومئذ مسفرة * ضاحكة مسبشرة * ووجوه يومئذ عليها غبره* ترهقا قتره * أولئك هم الكفرة الفجرة )

----------


## M!s.Uae

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


والنازعات غرقاً * والناشطات نشطاً * والسابحات سبحاً * فالسابقات سبقاً * فالمدبرات أمراً *

يوم ترجف الراجفه * تتبعها الرادفه * قلوب يومئذ واجفة * أبصارها خاشعة * يقولون أءنا لمردودون في الحافرة

أْءذا كنا عظاما نخرة * قالوا تلك إذا كرة خاسرة * فإنما هي زجرة واحدة * فإذا هم بالساهرة * هل أتاك حديث موسى*

إذ ناداه ربه بالواد المقدس طوى * أذهب إلى فرعون إنه طغى * فقل هل لك إلى أن تزكى * وأهديك إلى ربك فتخشى* 

فأراه الآية الكبرى * فكذب فعصى * ثم أدبر يسعى * فحشر فنادى * فقال أنا ربكم الاعلى * فأخذه الله نكال الآخرة 

والاولى * إن في ذلك لعبرة لمن يخشى * أءنتم أشد خلقا ام السماء بناها * رفع سمكها فسواها * وأغطش ليلها * 

وأخرج ضحاها* والأرض بعد ذلك دحاها * أخرج منها مائها ومرعاها * والجبال أرساها * متاعاً لكم ولي أنعامكم *

(صدق الله العظيم)

أن شاء الله البقيه في وقت ثاني والسموحه مانزلت حفظي من يومين انشغلت شوي 

وماابا اضغط عنفسي عشان اثبت الحفظ ^ ^ السموحه منكم

----------


## M!s.Uae

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

فأذا جاءت الطامة الكبري * يوم يتذكر الأنسان ماسعى * وبرزت الجحيم لمن يرى* فأما من طغى * وءآثر الحياة 

الدنيا * فأن الجحيم هي المأوى * وأما من خاف مقام ربه ونهى النفس عن الهوى * فأن الجنة هي المأوى * يسألونك 

عن الساعه أيان مرساها * فيما أنت من ذكرها * إلى ربك منتهاها * انما أنت منذر من يخشاها * كأنهم يوم يونها 

لم يلبثوا الا عشية او ضحاها

----------


## كوكيتا22

للرفــــــــــــــــــــع

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

> سورة عبس
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> (عبس وتولى*إن جاءه الأعمى *ومايدريك لعله يزكى * أويذكر فتنفعع الذكرى* أما من استغنى *
> فأنت له تصدى * ومايدريك يزكى * وأما من جاءك يسعى * وهويخشى * فأنت عنه تلهى * كلا 
> إنها تذكرة * فمن شاء ذكره *في صحف مكرمة *مرفوعة مطهرة *بأيدي سفرة *كراما برره* 
> قتل الإنسان ما أكفره *من أي شى خلقه * من نطفة خلقه فقدره * ثم السبيل يسره* فأماته فأقبره*
> كلا لما يقض ما أمره * ثم إذا شاء انشره *فلينظر الإنسان إلى طعامه * إنا صببنا الماء صبا *
> ثم شققنا الأرض شقا * فأنبتنا فيها حبا * عنبا وقضبا *وزيتون ونخلا* وحدائق غلبا *وفاكهة أبا*
> ...


 
*الغالية: ياحبي للكويت،،،*
*بارك الله فيك،،،وجعلك من عباده الصالحين المصلحين* 

*إن: أن...لأن اختلاف موضع الهمزة يؤدي إلى اختلاف نطق الكلمة و قد يؤدي إلى اختلاف المعنى*
*فتنفعع: فتنفعه..خطأ مطبعي* 
*ومايدريك يزكى: و ما عليك ألا يزكى*
*كراما: كرام بررة..الحكم هنا إقلاب*
*شى: شيءٍ*
*فأماته: ثم أماته*
*كلا لما يقض ما أمره * ثم إذا شاء انشره: ترتيب الآيات بالعكس*
*إنا: أنا*
*عنبا: و عنبا*
*وزيتون: و زيتوناً*
*أبا: و أبا*
*شأن يومئذ: يومئذ شأن*
*مسبشرة: مستبشرة*

*::: أسعدكِ الله في الدنيا و الآخرة :::*

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> 
> والنازعات غرقاً * والناشطات نشطاً * والسابحات سبحاً * فالسابقات سبقاً * فالمدبرات أمراً *
> 
> يوم ترجف الراجفه * تتبعها الرادفه * قلوب يومئذ واجفة * أبصارها خاشعة * يقولون أءنا لمردودون في الحافرة
> 
> أْءذا كنا عظاما نخرة * قالوا تلك إذا كرة خاسرة * فإنما هي زجرة واحدة * فإذا هم بالساهرة * هل أتاك حديث موسى*
> 
> ...


 

*الأخت الغالية: M!s.Uae*

*بارك الله لك،،،وغفر لنا و لك،،، و رزقك بما تحبين* 

*فعصى: وعصى*

*غاليتي كلامك صحيح فالمهم في الموضوع أن تثبتي حفظك و ليس سرعة الحفظ،،، وأنا في خدمة الطيبين و بس* 

*::: أسعدكِ الله في الدنيا و الآخرة:::*

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> فأذا جاءت الطامة الكبري * يوم يتذكر الأنسان ماسعى * وبرزت الجحيم لمن يرى* فأما من طغى * وءآثر الحياة 
> 
> الدنيا * فأن الجحيم هي المأوى * وأما من خاف مقام ربه ونهى النفس عن الهوى * فأن الجنة هي المأوى * يسألونك 
> 
> عن الساعه أيان مرساها * فيما أنت من ذكرها * إلى ربك منتهاها * انما أنت منذر من يخشاها * كأنهم يوم يونها 
> 
> لم يلبثوا الا عشية او ضحاها


 
*الأخت الغالية:M!s.Uae*

*أسأل الله العظيم أن يسترني و يسترك في الدنيا و الآخرة* 

* فأذا : فإذا //// الأنسان: الإنسان////فأن: فإن... لأن اختلاف موضع الهمزة سيؤدي إلى اختلاف نطق الكلمة و قد يؤدي إلى اختلاف المعنى.*
*الكبري: الكبرى*
*فيما: فيمَ...فتحة على حرف الميم و ليس مد...لذلك عند نطق الكلمة لا تمديها فقط حركة الفتحة.*
*يونها: يرونها...خطأ مطبعي* 

*::: الحمدلله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات :::*

----------


## ياحبي للكويت

سورة المطففين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

(ويل للمطففين * الذين إذا كتالو على الناس يستوفون * وإذا كالوا أو وزنوهم يخسرون *ألا يظن
أولئك إنهم مبعوثون * ليوم عظيم * يوم يقوم الناس لرب العامين * كلا إن كتاب الفجار لفي سجين
* وماأدراك ماسجين * كتاب مرقوم * ويل يومئذ للمكذبين * الذين يكذبون بيوم الدين * وما يكذب به
إلا كل معتد أثيم * إذا تتلى عليه ءايتنا قال هذا أساطير الأولين * كلا بل ران على قلوبهم ما كانوا 
يكسبون * كلا إنهم عن ربهم يومئذ لمحجبون * ثم أنهم لصالو الجحيم * ويقال هذا الذي كنتم به
تكذبون * كلا أن كتاب الأبرار لفي علين * وما أدراك ما عليون كتاب مرقوم * يشهده المقربون * إن 
الأبرار في نعيم * على الأرئك ينظرون * تعرف في وجوهم نظرة النعيم * يسقون من رحيق 
مختوم * ختامه مسك وفي ذلك فليتنافس المتنافسون *ومزاجه من تسنيم * عينا يشـــــــرب منها
المقربون * إن الذين أجرموا كانوا من الذين ءامنوا يضحكون * وإذا مروابهم يتغامزون * وإذا 
أنقلبوا إلى أهلهم أنقلبو فكهين *و إذا روأهم قالوا إن هولاء لضالون *وماأرسلوا عليهم حافظين*
فاليوم الذين ءامنوا من الكفار يضحكون * على الأرائك ينظرون * هل ثوب الكفار ماكانوا يفعلون )

جزاج االله خير
والله أدعي لج الله يسترك دنيا واخره ويوفقك
أختي \ شاطى الذكريات لآتنسني من دعائك00

----------


## ياحبي للكويت

سورة النازعات
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

( والنازعات غرقاً * والناشطات نشطا * والسابحات سبحا * فالسابقات سبقا * فالمدبرات أمرا*
يوم ترجف الراجفة * تتبعها الرادفه * قلوب يومئذ واجفة * أبصارها خاشعة * يقولون أءانا 
لمردودن في الحافرة * أءإذا كنا عظامأ نخرة * قل إذا هي كرة خاسرة * فإنما هي زجرة واحدة *
فإذا هم بالساهرة * هل أتاك حديث موسى 8 إذا ناده ربه بالواد المقدس طوى * أذهب الى 
فرعون إنه طغى * قل هل لك إلى أن تزكى * وأهديك الى ربك فتخشى * فأراه الآية الكبرى *
فكذب وعصى * ثم أدبر يسعى * فنادى فحشر * فقال أنا ربكم الأعلى * فأخذه الله نكال الأخرة 
والأولى * إن في ذلك لعبرة لمن يخشى )

----------


## حنايا قلب

اللهم اعنا على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## ياحبي للكويت

سورة النازعات
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
( ءأنتم أشد خلقا أم السماء بناءها * رفع سمكها فسواها * وأغطش ليلها وأخرج ضحاها *
والأرض بعد ذلك دحاها * أخرج منها ماءها ومرعاها * والجبال أرساها * متاع لكم ولأنعامكم*
فإذا جاءت الطامة الكبرى * يوم يتذكر الإنسان ما سعى * وبرزت الجحيم لمن يرى * فأما من طغى *
وآثر الحياة الدنيا * فإن الجيم هي المأوى * وأما من خاف مقام ربه ونهى النفس عن الهوى *
فإن الجنة هي المأوى * يسألونك عن الساعة أيان مرساها * فيم أنت من ذكراها * إلى ربك منتهاها *
إنما أنت منذر من يخشاها * كأنهم يوم يرونها لم يلبثوا إلا عيشة أو ضحاهــا )

----------


## ياحبي للكويت

سورة النبأ
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

(عم يتساءلون * عن النبإ العظيم * الذي هم فيه مختلفون * كلا سيعلمون * ثم كلا سيعلمون *
ألم نجعل الأرض مهاداً * والجبال أوتاداً * وخلقناكم أزواجاً *وجعلنا نومكم سباتا ً* وجعلنا
الليل لباسا ً* وجعلنا النهار معاشاً * وبنينا فوقكم سبعاً شداداً * وجعلنا سراجا وهواجا *
وأنزلنا من المعصرات ماء ثجاجا ً* لنخرج منها حبا ونباتا * وجنات ألفافا * إن يوم الفصل
كان ميقاتا * يوم ينفخ في الصور فتأتون افواجا )

أختى  شاطي الذكريات مشكووورة و يزااج الله خير ...
سبحان الله العظيم سبحان الله وبحمده 
سبحان الله العظيم سبحان الله وبحمده 
استغفرالله الذي لا اله لا هو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه
سبحانك اللهم اني ظلمت نفسي ظلما كثيرا فاغفر لي فانك انت الغفور الرحيم

----------


## نهاروليل

جزاك الله خير

الحمدلله حافظة الجزء من يوم صغيرة بس المشكلة إعادة الحفظ بالتجويد 
أركز على حركات التجويد ويتفلت مني القرآن

في حد واجهه هذا المشكلة وحلها؟

وان شاء الله ياربي نحفظه كلنا وبالتجويد

----------


## ياحبي للكويت

سورة النبأ
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

(وفتحت السما ء فكانت أبواباً * وسيرت الجبال فكانت سرابا ً* إن جهنم كانت مرصاداً * للطاغين

مئاباً * لابيثين فيها أحقاباً * لايذقون فيها برداً وشرابا ً* إلاحميماً وغساقاً * جزاء وفاقاً * إنهم كانوا 

لايرجون حساباً * وكذبوا بأياتنا كذاباً * وكل شيء أحصيناه كتابه * فذوقوا فلن نزيدكم إلا عذاباً *

إن للمتقين مفازاً *حدائق وأعناباً * وكواعب أتراباً * وكأساً دهاقاً * لايسمعون فيها لغواً ولاكذاباً *

جزاء من ربك عطاء حساباً * رب السموات والأ رض ومابينهما الرحمان لا يملكون منه خطاباً *

يوم يقوم الروح والملائكة صفاً لا يتكلمون إلا من آذن له الرحمان وقال صواباً * ذلك اليوم الحق

فمن شاء أتخذه ربه مئاباً * إن أنذرنكم عذابا قريبا يوم ينظر المرء ماقدمت يداه ويقول الكــــــــافر

ياليتني كنت ترابا )

جــــــــــــــــــــــــــزاج الله كل خير
واالله يوفقج ويسعدج يــارب ويسترج دنيا وآخره
لاتنسي من دعائج 00

----------


## ياحبي للكويت

لللرفع . 

اللهم اعني ع ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## M!s.Uae

السموحه مرت على هالفتره وكنت مشغوله بتحضيرات ملجة اختي

وان شاء الله اني متابعة وياكم فالحفظ وماشاء الله عليها الاخت " ياحبي الكويت" على همتها العاليه بارك الله فيج

وازادج من خيره وان شاء الله يرزقنا هالهمة والاراده العاليه دائماً ^ ^

----------


## ياحبي للكويت

مشكورررررة وايد "M!s.Uae وربي يعطيج العافية وألف مبروك ما عملتوا
إن شاء الله يسر لج حفظ جزء عم وشدي همتج أنتي بعد واصلي الله يحفظج يالغالية00

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

> سورة المطففين
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> (ويل للمطففين * الذين إذا كتالو على الناس يستوفون * وإذا كالوا أو وزنوهم يخسرون *ألا يظن
> أولئك إنهم مبعوثون * ليوم عظيم * يوم يقوم الناس لرب العامين * كلا إن كتاب الفجار لفي سجين
> * وماأدراك ماسجين * كتاب مرقوم * ويل يومئذ للمكذبين * الذين يكذبون بيوم الدين * وما يكذب به
> إلا كل معتد أثيم * إذا تتلى عليه ءايتنا قال هذا أساطير الأولين * كلا بل ران على قلوبهم ما كانوا 
> يكسبون * كلا إنهم عن ربهم يومئذ لمحجبون * ثم أنهم لصالو الجحيم * ويقال هذا الذي كنتم به
> تكذبون * كلا أن كتاب الأبرار لفي علين * وما أدراك ما عليون كتاب مرقوم * يشهده المقربون * إن 
> ...


 

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته،،،*
*أختي الفاضلة: ياحبي للكويت،،،* 
*أسأل الله تعالى أن يوفقك لكل خير و أن يبارك لك في عمرك و أن يجعل مثوانا و مثواك الجنة* 
*أشكرك عزيزتي على السؤال و الدعاء لي و أسأل الله تعالى أن يعطيك بالمثل...و أرجو المعذرة على تأخري في التصحيح،،،*

*كتالو : اكتالوا*
* كالوا:كالوهم*
* إنهم: أنهم مبعوثون*
*العامين: العالمين...خطأ مطبعي* 
*هذا: لا توجد في الآية*
*أنهم لصالو: إنهم لصالوا*
*ويقال: ثم يقال*
*أن كتاب: إن كتاب الأبرار لفي عليين*
*في نعيم: لفي نعيم*
*وجوهم: وجوههم*
*منها: بها* 

*::: اللهم أعنا على ذكرك و شكرك و حسن عبادتك :::*

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

> سورة النازعات
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> ( والنازعات غرقاً * والناشطات نشطا * والسابحات سبحا * فالسابقات سبقا * فالمدبرات أمرا*
> يوم ترجف الراجفة * تتبعها الرادفه * قلوب يومئذ واجفة * أبصارها خاشعة * يقولون أءانا 
> لمردودن في الحافرة * أءإذا كنا عظامأ نخرة * قل إذا هي كرة خاسرة * فإنما هي زجرة واحدة *
> فإذا هم بالساهرة * هل أتاك حديث موسى 8 إذا ناده ربه بالواد المقدس طوى * أذهب الى 
> فرعون إنه طغى * قل هل لك إلى أن تزكى * وأهديك الى ربك فتخشى * فأراه الآية الكبرى *
> فكذب وعصى * ثم أدبر يسعى * فنادى فحشر * فقال أنا ربكم الأعلى * فأخذه الله نكال الأخرة 
> والأولى * إن في ذلك لعبرة لمن يخشى )


 

*الغالية: ياحبي للكويت* 
*بارك الله فيك ،،، وسدد على طريق الخير خطاكِ* 

*أءانا: أءِنا*
*عظامأ : عظاماً /// أذهب: اذهب ...بدون الهمزة*
*قل: قالوا تلك إذاً كرة خاسرة*
*ناده: ناداه*
*قل: فقل هل*
*فنادى فحشر: فحشر فنادى*

*::: اللهم صل على محمد و على آل محمد كما صليت على إبراهيم و على آل إبراهيم...وبارك على محمد و على آل محمد كما باركت على إبراهيم و على آل إبراهيم في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد :::*

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

> سورة النازعات
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> ( ءأنتم أشد خلقا أم السماء بناءها * رفع سمكها فسواها * وأغطش ليلها وأخرج ضحاها *
> والأرض بعد ذلك دحاها * أخرج منها ماءها ومرعاها * والجبال أرساها * متاع لكم ولأنعامكم*
> فإذا جاءت الطامة الكبرى * يوم يتذكر الإنسان ما سعى * وبرزت الجحيم لمن يرى * فأما من طغى *
> وآثر الحياة الدنيا * فإن الجيم هي المأوى * وأما من خاف مقام ربه ونهى النفس عن الهوى *
> فإن الجنة هي المأوى * يسألونك عن الساعة أيان مرساها * فيم أنت من ذكراها * إلى ربك منتهاها *
> إنما أنت منذر من يخشاها * كأنهم يوم يرونها لم يلبثوا إلا عيشة أو ضحاهــا )


 

*أسعدكِ الله في الدنيا و الآخرة* 

*بناءها : بناها ...بدون الهمزة*
* متاع: متاعاً*
*الجيم : الجحيم هي المأوى*

*::: الحمدلله رب العالمين :::*

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

> سورة النبأ
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> (عم يتساءلون * عن النبإ العظيم * الذي هم فيه مختلفون * كلا سيعلمون * ثم كلا سيعلمون *
> ألم نجعل الأرض مهاداً * والجبال أوتاداً * وخلقناكم أزواجاً *وجعلنا نومكم سباتا ً* وجعلنا
> الليل لباسا ً* وجعلنا النهار معاشاً * وبنينا فوقكم سبعاً شداداً * وجعلنا سراجا وهواجا *
> وأنزلنا من المعصرات ماء ثجاجا ً* لنخرج منها حبا ونباتا * وجنات ألفافا * إن يوم الفصل
> كان ميقاتا * يوم ينفخ في الصور فتأتون افواجا )
> 
> ...


 
*الشكر لله تعالى ،،،و لكِ أيضاً حبيبتي على جهودكِ في الحفظ و التسميع،،، و لوالديكِ على هذه التربية الطيبة ،،، و أرجو من الله تعالى أن يجعل ذلك في ميزان حسناتكِ أنت و والديكِ ،،،* 

*وهواجا: وهاجا*
*منها: به*

*::: سبحان الله وبحمده...سبحان الله العظيم :::*

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

> سورة النبأ
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> (وفتحت السما ء فكانت أبواباً * وسيرت الجبال فكانت سرابا ً* إن جهنم كانت مرصاداً * للطاغين
> 
> مئاباً * لابيثين فيها أحقاباً * لايذقون فيها برداً وشرابا ً* إلاحميماً وغساقاً * جزاء وفاقاً * إنهم كانوا 
> 
> لايرجون حساباً * وكذبوا بأياتنا كذاباً * وكل شيء أحصيناه كتابه * فذوقوا فلن نزيدكم إلا عذاباً *
> 
> ...


 
*لابيثين: لابثين..حرف الباء عليه كسرة و ليس مد بالياء...لذلك عند تلاوة الآية لاتمدي الحرف فقط كسرة.*
*وشرابا ً: ولا شرابا*
*كتابه: كتابا*
*آذن: أذن*
*أتخذه: اتخذ إلى*
*إن: إنا*


*الحمدلله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات* 

*بارك الله لكِ أختي ياحبي للكويت إتمام حفظ جزء عم،،،* 
*وأسأل الله العظيم أن يمن علينا و عليكِ بحفظ القرآن الكريم كاملاً بإذنه تعالى،،،* 
*وأن يجعله شافعاً لنا لا علينا و أن ينفعنا و يرفعنا بالقرآن العظيم و أن يرزقنا تلاوته آناء الليل و أطراف النهار على الوجه الذي يرضيه عنا،،،آمين*

*أختي الكريمة أوصيك بضرورة المراجعة المستمرة لما حفظتيه،،،وإذا احتجتي إلى مساعدة في المراجعة فأنا إن شاء الله على أتم الاستعداد و سعيدة بذلك...لذا لا تترددي في طلب المساعدة إن احتجتي لها أبداً....*


*وأرجو من الله تعالى أن يجعل كل حرف حفظتيه و كتبتيه هنا في ميزان حسناتكِ أنت و والديكِ ووالدي والديك* 

*وأن يجعل ذلك أيضاً في ميزان حسناتي أنا و والدي و والدي والدي* 

*أختي الكريمة: إن أردتي المتابعة و حفظ جزء تبارك،،فستجدين في هذا القسم موضوع بعنوان : "حفظ و مراجعة جزء تبارك بشراكم يا أهل القرآن" و سأقوم إن شاء الله بالتصحيح لكِ،،،*


*أرجوا المعذرة مرة أخرى على تأخري في التصحيح و العفو منك إن قصرت معكِ،،وأشكركِ على رفع الموضوع و تشجيع البنات* 


*::: الحمدلله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات:::*

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

> السموحه مرت على هالفتره وكنت مشغوله بتحضيرات ملجة اختي
> 
> وان شاء الله اني متابعة وياكم فالحفظ وماشاء الله عليها الاخت " ياحبي الكويت" على همتها العاليه بارك الله فيج
> 
> وازادج من خيره وان شاء الله يرزقنا هالهمة والاراده العاليه دائماً ^ ^


 

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته،،،*

*أختي الكريمة: M!s.Uae*

*مرحباً بك ،،،وبارك الله لأختكِ،،،وأسأل الله تعالى أن يوفقها و يسعدها في الدنيا و الآخرة* 

*نعم صدقتِ فالأخت ياحبي للكويت ماشاء الله همتها عالية و قد أتمت حفظ الجزء ،،،جعل الله ذلك في ميزان حسناتها،،،*

*و أنا على ثقة بأنك أنت كذلك أيضاً ...و نحن بانتظار مشاركتكِ* 


*::: سبحان الله... و الحمدلله ... و لا إله إلا الله...والله أكبر :::*

----------


## فال خير

بنضم وياكم 
^_^

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

> بنضم وياكم 
> ^_^


 


*حياكِ الله و بياكِ ،،،، وأهلاً ومرحباً بك معنا* 

*بانتظار مشاركتكِ،،،* 

*::: الحمدلله الذي هدانا لهذا وماكنا لنهتدي لولا أن هدانا الله :::*

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

*::: سبحان الله و بحمده ... سبحان الله العظيم :::*


 :Smile:

----------


## بنت الشوامس 2

يزاج الله خير 
في ميزان حسناتج

----------


## $ شمة $

السلام عليكم ..
أنا حابة أراجع وياكم من سورة النبأ ممكن ولا لازم من سورة الناس ..

يزااج اللــه خير .. وفميزان حسناتج ان شالله اختي شاطئ الذكريات ..

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

> السلام عليكم ..
> أنا حابة أراجع وياكم من سورة النبأ ممكن ولا لازم من سورة الناس ..
> 
> يزااج اللــه خير .. وفميزان حسناتج ان شالله اختي شاطئ الذكريات ..


 

*أهلاً و مرحباً بك أختي $ شمة $* 


*سعداء بانضمامك لنا  ... الغالية تستطيعين البدء من حيث أردت و بالمقدار الذي يناسبك* 


*::: أسعدكِ الله في الدنيا و الآخرة :::*

----------


## دلع فطوم

الله يوفقج الله يرزقج الزوج الصالح

----------


## $ شمة $

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ..

عم يتساءلون .. عن النبأ العظيم .. الذي هم فيه مختلفون .. كلا سيعلمون .. ثم كلا سيعلمون .. ألم نجعل الأرض مهادا .. والجبال أوتادا .. وخلقناكم أزواجا .. وجعلنا نومكم سباتا .. وجعلنا الليل لباسا .. وجعلنا النهار معاشا .. وبنينا فوقكم سبعا شدادا .. وجعلنا سراجا وهاجا .. وأنزلنا من المعصرات ماء ثجاجا لنخرج به حبا و نباتا وجنات ألفافا .. إن يوم الفصل كان ميقاتا .. يوم ينفخ في الصور فتأتون أفواجا وفتحت السماء فكانت أبوابا .. وسيرت الجبال فكانت سرابا .. إن جهنم كانت مرصادا .. للطاغين مئابا .. لابثين فيها أحقابا ..لا يذوقون فيها بردا ولا شرابا .. إلا حميما و غساقا .. جزاء وفاقا .. إنهم كانوا لا يرجون حسابا .. وكذبوا بآياتنا كذابا .. وكل شيء أحصيناه كتابا .. فذوقوا فلن نزيدكم إلا عذابا .. إن للمتقين مفازا .. حدائق وأعنابا .. وكواعب أترابا .. وكأسا دهاقا .. لا يسمعون فيها لغوا ولا كذابا .. جزاء من ربك عطاء حسابا .. رب السماوات والأرض وما بينهما الرحمن لا يملكون منه خطابا .. يوم يقوم الروح والملائكة صفا لا يتكلمون إلا من أذن له الرحمن وقال صوابا .. ذلك اليوم الحق فمن شاء اتخذ إلى ربه مئابا .. إنا أنذرناكم عذابا قريبا .. يوم ينظر المرء ما قدمت يداه ويقول الكافر ياليتني كنت ترابا ..

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ..
> 
> عم يتساءلون .. عن النبأ العظيم .. الذي هم فيه مختلفون .. كلا سيعلمون .. ثم كلا سيعلمون .. ألم نجعل الأرض مهادا .. والجبال أوتادا .. وخلقناكم أزواجا .. وجعلنا نومكم سباتا .. وجعلنا الليل لباسا .. وجعلنا النهار معاشا .. وبنينا فوقكم سبعا شدادا .. وجعلنا سراجا وهاجا .. وأنزلنا من المعصرات ماء ثجاجا لنخرج به حبا و نباتا وجنات ألفافا .. إن يوم الفصل كان ميقاتا .. يوم ينفخ في الصور فتأتون أفواجا وفتحت السماء فكانت أبوابا .. وسيرت الجبال فكانت سرابا .. إن جهنم كانت مرصادا .. للطاغين مئابا .. لابثين فيها أحقابا ..لا يذوقون فيها بردا ولا شرابا .. إلا حميما و غساقا .. جزاء وفاقا .. إنهم كانوا لا يرجون حسابا .. وكذبوا بآياتنا كذابا .. وكل شيء أحصيناه كتابا .. فذوقوا فلن نزيدكم إلا عذابا .. إن للمتقين مفازا .. حدائق وأعنابا .. وكواعب أترابا .. وكأسا دهاقا .. لا يسمعون فيها لغوا ولا كذابا .. جزاء من ربك عطاء حسابا .. رب السماوات والأرض وما بينهما الرحمن لا يملكون منه خطابا .. يوم يقوم الروح والملائكة صفا لا يتكلمون إلا من أذن له الرحمن وقال صوابا .. ذلك اليوم الحق فمن شاء اتخذ إلى ربه مئابا .. إنا أنذرناكم عذابا قريبا .. يوم ينظر المرء ما قدمت يداه ويقول الكافر ياليتني كنت ترابا ..


 



*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته،،،*

*أختي الكريمة: شمة،،،*

*بارك الله فيكِ وغفر لنا و لكِ،،،،ورزقكِ بما تحبين* 

*ماشاء الله لا قوة إلا بالله حفظكِ سليم* 

*ملاحظة بسيطة: النبأ : النبإ...موضع الهمزة لأن اختلاف موضعها يؤدي إلى اختلاف نطقها ،،،*

*::: أسعدكِ الله في الدنيا و الآخرة :::*

----------


## دانة الامارات

انا بعد ببتدي اليوم..

بسمع بالليل ان شاء الله ..


ياليت لو يتثبت الموضوع

----------


## فتاة راك

وناااااااااااسة الصراااااااحة 

اياام لاتنسى في رحااب هذا الجزء 

وناويه اراجع الحفظ بس باجر بسااافر ولي عوده ان شااء الله

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

*دانة الإمارات*

*فتاة راك*


*حياكـــم الله و بياكم* 


*سعداء بانضمامكم معنا* 


*::: أسعدكم الله في الدنيا و الآخرة :::*

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

*::: الحمدلله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات :::* 

 :Smile:

----------


## qween12

أنا أبا اشارك واحفظ ان شاا الله

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

> أنا أبا اشارك واحفظ ان شاا الله


 




*حياج الله أختي : qween 12*

*سعداء بانضمامج لنا ..... و بانتظار مشاركتج * 

*::: اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عنا :::*

----------


## $ شمة $

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ..

والنازعات غرقا .. والناشطات نشطا .. والسابحات سبحا .. فالسابقات سبقا .. فالمدبرات أمرا .. يوم ترجف الراجفة .. تتبعها الرادفة .. قلوب يومئذ واجفة .. أبصارها خاشغة ..يقولون أإنا لمردودون في الحافرة .. أإذا كنا عظاما نخرة .. قالوا تلك إذا كرة خاسرة .. فإنما هي زجرة واحدة .. فإذا هم بالساهرة .. هل أتاك حديث موسى .. إذ ناداه ربه بالواد المقدس طوى .. اذهب إلى فرعون إنه طغى .. فقل هل لك إلى أن تزكى .. وأهديك إلى ربك فتخشى .. فأراه الآية الكبرى .. فكذب وعصى .. ثم أدبر يسعى .. فحشر فنادى .. فقال أنا ربكم الأعلى .. فأخذه الله نكال الآخرة والأولى .. إن في ذلك لعبرة لمن يخشى .. أأنتم أشد خلقا أم السماء بناها .. رفع سمكها فسواها .. وأغطش ليلها و أخرج ضحاها .. والأرض بعد ذلك دحاها .. أخرج منها ماءها ومرعاها .. والجبال أرساها .. متاعا لكم ولأنعامكم .. فإذا جاءت الطامة الكبرى .. يوم يتذكر الانسان ما سعى .. وبرزت الجحيم لمن يرى فأما من طغى .. وآثر الحياة الدنيا .. فإن الجحيم هي المأوى .. وأما من خاف مقام ربه ونهى النفس عن الهوى .. فإن الجنة هي المأوى .. يسألونك عن الساعة أيان مرساها .. فيم أنت من ذكراها .. إلى ربك منتهاها .. إنما أنت منذر من يخشاها .. كأنهم يوم يرونها لم يلبثوا إلا عشية أو ضحاها ..

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ..
> 
> والنازعات غرقا .. والناشطات نشطا .. والسابحات سبحا .. فالسابقات سبقا .. فالمدبرات أمرا .. يوم ترجف الراجفة .. تتبعها الرادفة .. قلوب يومئذ واجفة .. أبصارها خاشغة ..يقولون أإنا لمردودون في الحافرة .. أإذا كنا عظاما نخرة .. قالوا تلك إذا كرة خاسرة .. فإنما هي زجرة واحدة .. فإذا هم بالساهرة .. هل أتاك حديث موسى .. إذ ناداه ربه بالواد المقدس طوى .. اذهب إلى فرعون إنه طغى .. فقل هل لك إلى أن تزكى .. وأهديك إلى ربك فتخشى .. فأراه الآية الكبرى .. فكذب وعصى .. ثم أدبر يسعى .. فحشر فنادى .. فقال أنا ربكم الأعلى .. فأخذه الله نكال الآخرة والأولى .. إن في ذلك لعبرة لمن يخشى .. أأنتم أشد خلقا أم السماء بناها .. رفع سمكها فسواها .. وأغطش ليلها و أخرج ضحاها .. والأرض بعد ذلك دحاها .. أخرج منها ماءها ومرعاها .. والجبال أرساها .. متاعا لكم ولأنعامكم .. فإذا جاءت الطامة الكبرى .. يوم يتذكر الانسان ما سعى .. وبرزت الجحيم لمن يرى فأما من طغى .. وآثر الحياة الدنيا .. فإن الجحيم هي المأوى .. وأما من خاف مقام ربه ونهى النفس عن الهوى .. فإن الجنة هي المأوى .. يسألونك عن الساعة أيان مرساها .. فيم أنت من ذكراها .. إلى ربك منتهاها .. إنما أنت منذر من يخشاها .. كأنهم يوم يرونها لم يلبثوا إلا عشية أو ضحاها ..


 

*الغالية: شمة*

*بارك الله فيكِ و سدد على طريق الخير خطاكِ* 

*ماشاء الله لا قوة إلا بالله حفظ سليم و كتابة صحيحة،،،*

*بارك الله فيكِ و في والديكِ ،،،* 

*واااااصلي* 

*::: الحمدلله الذي هدانا لهذا و ما كنا لنهتدي لولا أن هدانا الله :::*

----------


## الدانة

انا ابا اشااااارك بأذن الله بس جني يايه متأخرة .... عادي؟

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

> انا ابا اشااااارك بأذن الله بس جني يايه متأخرة .... عادي؟


 




*حيا الله أختي: الدانة* 

*لا الغالية لا متأخرة و لا شي ،،بالعكس حياج ويانا ،،، و بانتظار مشاركتج* 

*::: أسعدكِ الله في الدنيا و الآخرة :::*

----------


## غزلان الروح

اتريو علييه شوي انشالله بنضم وياااااكم

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

> اتريو علييه شوي انشالله بنضم وياااااكم


 


*هلا و غلا أختي : غزلان الروح ،،،*

*حياج الله ويانا ،،،،و بانتظار مشاركتج* 

*أسأل الله تعالى أن يجعل القرآن الكريم ربيع قلوبنا و نور صدورنا و جلاء همومنا و ذهاب أحزاننا*

**

*::: أسعدكِ الله في الدنيا و الآخرة :::*

----------


## غزلان الروح

سورة النبأ من الايه 1-30

اعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم 
بســـــــــ الله الرحمن الرحيم ـــــــــــم
" عم يتسائلون* عن النبأ العظيم* الذي هم فيه مختلفون * كلا سيعلمون * ثم كلا سيعلمون * الم نجعل الارض مهادا* والجبال أوتادا * وخلقناكم أزواجا * وجعلنا نومكم سباتا * وجعلنا الليل لباسا * وجعلنا النهار معاشا * وبنينا فوقكم سبعا شدادا * وجعلنا سراجا وهاجا* وأنزلنا من المعصرات ماء ثجاجا * لنخرج به حبا ونباتا * وجنات ألفافا * ان يوم الفصل كان ميقاتا * يوم ينفخ في الصور فتأتون افواجا * وفتحت السماء فكانت ابوابا * وسيرت الجبال فكانت سرابا * ان جهنم كانت مرصاد* للطاغين مئابا * لابثين فيها احقابا * لا يذوقون فيها بردا ولا شرابا * الا حميما وغساقا * جزاء وفاقا * انهم كانوا لايرجون حسابا * وكذبوا بآياتنا كذابا * وكل شي احصيناه كتابا * فذوقوا فلن نزيدكم الا عذابا "

صــــــــــ الله العظيم ــــــدق

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

> سورة النبأ من الايه 1-30
> 
> اعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم 
> بســـــــــ الله الرحمن الرحيم ـــــــــــم 
> " عم يتسائلون* عن النبأ العظيم* الذي هم فيه مختلفون * كلا سيعلمون * ثم كلا سيعلمون * الم نجعل الارض مهادا* والجبال أوتادا * وخلقناكم أزواجا * وجعلنا نومكم سباتا * وجعلنا الليل لباسا * وجعلنا النهار معاشا * وبنينا فوقكم سبعا شدادا * وجعلنا سراجا وهاجا* وأنزلنا من المعصرات ماء ثجاجا * لنخرج به حبا ونباتا * وجنات ألفافا * ان يوم الفصل كان ميقاتا * يوم ينفخ في الصور فتأتون افواجا * وفتحت السماء فكانت ابوابا * وسيرت الجبال فكانت سرابا * ان جهنم كانت مرصاد* للطاغين مئابا * لابثين فيها احقابا * لا يذوقون فيها بردا ولا شرابا * الا حميما وغساقا * جزاء وفاقا * انهم كانوا لايرجون حسابا * وكذبوا بآياتنا كذابا * وكل شي احصيناه كتابا * فذوقوا فلن نزيدكم الا عذابا "
> 
> 
> صــــــــــ الله العظيم ــــــدق


 


*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته،،،*

*أختي الكريمة: غزلان الروح،،،*

*بارك الله فيكِ و غفر لنا و لكِ * 

*ماشاء الله لاقوة إلا بالله حفظكِ سليم ،، بعض الملاحظات الإملائية البسيطة :*

*يتسائلون: يتسآءلون*
*النبأ:النبإ،،، موضع الهمزة، لأن اختلاف موضع الهمزة يؤدي إلى اختلاف النطق، وقد يؤدي إلى اختلاف معنى الآية* 
*مرصاد: مرصادا ،،، ألف المد في آخر الكلمة،،، أتوقع خطأ مطبعي ؛)*
*همزة القطع في بعض الكلمات، مثل: ألم ، الأرض، إن ، إلا، أبوابا ، أحصيناه...*

*::: أسعدكِ الله في الدنيا و الآخرة:::*

----------


## (النرجسية)

الحمدلله حافظه جزء عم بس نزلت المرفق عسب اراجع بيني و بين نفسي
يزاكم الله خير و في ميزان حسناتكم
اللهم اعنا على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

*بارك الله فيكِ أختي النرجسية* 


*اللهم تقبل منا الصيام و القيام*

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

*::: أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله ... وأن محمداً رسول الله :::*

 :Smile:

----------


## وردة ساطعه

انا نزلت المرفق عشان اراجع جزء عم
حفظته لحالي وكتير بحس اني بتلخبط فيه وما اقدر اقرأ كتير من سوره في الصلاة
اخاف اتلخبط وانا بصلي
ربنا يعيننا على الحفظ يارب

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

*مرحبا أختي ورده ساطعه،،،،*

*حاولي لا تظغطين على نفسج بالحفظ،،،يعني احفظي شوي شوي،،، ودايما راجعي حفظج*

*وإذا احتجتي إلى مساعدة فأنا إن شاء الله مستعدة أتم الاستعداد و سعيدة أيضاً لذلك،،،*

*أسأل الله تعالى أن يعيننا على حفظ كتابه الكريم* 

*أسعدك الله في الدنيا و الآخرة*

----------


## غلا المرقاب

لا إله إلا الله ..

----------


## $همـة للقمـة$

يزاكم الله خير...

----------


## أم بدور@

يزااج الله خير......على الموضوع
شكرا لج،

----------

